# Celebrity Name Game



## Barbara L

Okay, if I can explain this correctly, this could be fun! I found this at another site. I will start by posting the first and last names of a celebrity. The next person plays off of the previous reply, posting the first and last names of another celebrity. Each response must start with the first letter of the surname of the previously posted celebrity. I will use fake names as an example:

Post 1: Abigail Famous

Post 2: Fred Moneybags (start with F because of Famous)

Post 3: Mike Wellknown (start with M because of Moneybags)

Simple!

I will start things off with a cooking celebrity, but any kind of celebrity is fine:

Alton Brown


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billy Joel


----------



## Barbara L

John Wayne


----------



## kitchenelf

Wayne Newton (I just used the whole last name again! )


----------



## suziquzie

Nancy Reagan


----------



## pacanis

Raquel Welch!


----------



## JoAnn L.

William Holden


----------



## suziquzie

Harrison Ford


----------



## pacanis

Harry Reasoner


----------



## pacanis

Fidel Castro


----------



## suziquzie

LOL slow down P!!!!

Carson Daily


----------



## Katie H

David Bowie


----------



## suziquzie

Bob Dylan............


----------



## Katie H

Barbara Ford


----------



## texasgirl

fuzzy zellar {golf}


----------



## Dina

Zachary Thomas


----------



## Barbara L

Telly Savalas


----------



## suziquzie

sally struthers


----------



## texasgirl

steve martin


----------



## pacanis

Martin Mull


----------



## LEFSElover

Monty Python


----------



## Barbara L

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Katie H

Carole  Lombard

Like  your game, Barbara.


----------



## Barbara L

Lesley Uggams

Thanks Katie--it wasn't my idea, but I like it too.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Les Nessman......
Well, he _was_ a radio celebrity.....


----------



## pacanis

Ulysses S Grant


----------



## suziquzie

ginger rogers


----------



## Katie H

Robert Stack


----------



## suziquzie

Shania Twain


----------



## Katie H

Tom Hanks.

Hey, suzi.   We're doin' "the  dance" with this  game.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Fonda


----------



## Katie H

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ann Margaret


----------



## Katie H

Maury  Povich.

I  used  to watch  him on  local  television  in  Washington,  D.C. back when he  hosted  a noon  talk show.


----------



## suziquzie

Patty Smythe (I think I spelled it wrong but the P is right!!! )


----------



## Barbara L

Sally Field  

(She and I share the same birthday--but I'm younger, lol)

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Fanny  Flagg.

Read some of  her books.   Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Barbara L

Sandra Dee


----------



## pacanis

Desmond Howard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Winkler......


----------



## Katie H

Walter Chronkite

"And that's  the way  it  is."


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cary Grant


----------



## Barbara L

Charles Boyer


----------



## Katie H

Gore Vidal


----------



## Katie H

Okay...

Bobby Flay

Val Kilmer

Take  your  pick.


----------



## sattie

Kathrine Heigl


----------



## Katie H

Heidi  Klum


----------



## sattie

Katie Holmes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hal Holbrook


----------



## sattie

Harvey Keitel


----------



## Katie H

Harry  Connick,  Jr.

Music  to  my ears.


----------



## Barbara L

Henry Fonda

Hey, we're inevitably going to post at the same time as others now and then.  If more than one person posts, I guess it's best to just choose the one you want to work off of and carry on.  

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Famke Janssen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jackie Gleason


----------



## sattie

Gary Busey


----------



## Katie H

George  Foreman


----------



## Katie H

Bette Davis


----------



## Uncle Bob

David Niven


----------



## sattie

Dean Martin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## sattie

Minnie Driver


----------



## Uncle Bob

Don Knotts


----------



## Katie H

Katherine  Hepburn


----------



## sattie

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Helen hayes


----------



## Uncle Bob

charlie chaplin


----------



## sattie

Chris Klien


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kim basinger


----------



## Calya

Britney Spears


----------



## Katie H

Sally Field


----------



## sattie

Fairuza Balk


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Sanford


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Cosby


----------



## sattie

Cary Elwes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eve Arden.................


----------



## sattie

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Quincy Jones


----------



## sattie

John Ritter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Raquel Welch


----------



## sattie

Warren Beatty


----------



## Katie H

Beverly  Sills.   One of the  greatest American  voices!!


----------



## sattie

Sharon Stone


----------



## Barbara L

Probably spelling it wrong, but Shia LeBoef


----------



## Katie H

I'll   take  it.

Humor me!

Laura Petrie.    Hey,  aren't  some of  you old Dick  Van  Dyke  fans?


----------



## Barbara L

Patrick Duffy


Katie E said:


> I'll take it.
> 
> Humor me!
> 
> Laura Petrie. Hey, aren't some of you old Dick Van Dyke fans?


LOL  "It Looks Like a Walnut!"


----------



## Katie H

Barbara L said:


> Patrick Duffy
> 
> LOL  "It Looks Like a Walnut!"



"Oh,  no, Rob......"


----------



## suziquzie

Dolly Parton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peter Lawford


----------



## suziquzie

Lance Armstrong


----------



## Uncle Bob

Artie Shaw


----------



## Barbara L

Arlene Francis


----------



## suziquzie

Faith Hill


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Belafonte


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bud Abbott


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy Rooney


----------



## suziquzie

Rachel Ray


----------



## middie

Robin Givens


----------



## suziquzie

Bob Hope......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Belafonte


----------



## quicksilver

_Barbara Mandrell_


----------



## suziquzie

Michael Jackson


----------



## quicksilver

_   Jane Fonda_


----------



## middie

Fred Flinstone !


----------



## suziquzie

farrah faucett (wow i had to think!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fats Domino


----------



## pacanis

I hope I don't have to go through and check for names already used......

Derek Jeter


----------



## suziquzie

Jesse James


----------



## sattie

Jerry Reed


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Burton


----------



## pacanis

Bob Barker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bob Hope.,,.,.,.,.,


----------



## pacanis

Hope Lange


----------



## quicksilver

_louis neigh_


----------



## pacanis

Nick Lowe.....


----------



## quicksilver

_Lon Chaney_


----------



## pacanis

Cesar Milan 
"I rehabilitate dogs, I train people. I am the Dog Whiperer."


----------



## Beachcomber

Charles Bronson


----------



## pacanis

Betty Boop


----------



## quicksilver

_bee Arthur_


----------



## pacanis

Hey, wait a minute......
Beachcomber, you are supposed to use the first letter of the last name as the first letter of your answer's first name.


----------



## quicksilver

_lool=k like the 2 of you submitted at the same time_


----------



## sattie

Andrew Shue


----------



## pacanis

quicksilver said:


> _lool=k like the 2 of you submitted at the same time_


 
Actually, I submitted an answer to his answer, then it struck me that his answer didn't follow the pattern..... 

Andrew Shue?

Steve Allen


----------



## sattie

I'm just trying to keep the game moving and posted my response on the last name posted.  No big deal.

Andrew Dice Clay


----------



## suziquzie

Adam Ant......


----------



## sattie

Amy Adams....


----------



## Barbara L

Alan Alda

BTW, sometimes people will post at the same time.  Sometimes people may not get the rules and will post something from out of left field--no big deal.  Whoever is next can just pick it up and move on. 

Also, since we have already gone that way (and it makes it more fun anyway!) we can consider characters' names as well.  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

Ashley Judd


----------



## quicksilver

_judy collins_


----------



## pacanis

suziquzie said:


> Adam Ant......


 
I saw him three times in concert.
INXS opened up for him the one time 

Cassius Clay


----------



## Barbara L

Connie Francis


----------



## quicksilver

clay akins


----------



## pacanis

I hate when there's doubles....

Ferdinand Magellan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mickey Mouse


----------



## quicksilver

_Mr. Potato Head_


----------



## pacanis

quicksilver said:


> _Mr. Potato Head_


 


Hedy Lamarr


----------



## quicksilver

_larry hagman_


----------



## Uncle Bob

Helen Reddy


----------



## pacanis

Harry Houdini


----------



## quicksilver

_harry chapin_


----------



## smoke king

harry chapin-charles degaulle


----------



## quicksilver

_david ducovnee (sp?)_


----------



## pacanis

Dick York (Bewitched)


----------



## Barbara L

Yasmin Bleeth


----------



## pacanis

Good one Barbara.

Billy Zane


----------



## Buck

Zero Mostel


----------



## pacanis

Malcolm X......


----------



## Buck

Xavier Cugat


----------



## pacanis

I had to look him up, Buck

Cale Yarborough


----------



## Buck

Y A Tittle


----------



## quicksilver

_edward scissorhands   ha ha_


----------



## Uncle Bob

Toby Keith


----------



## pacanis

Kelly McGinnis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## pacanis

Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## ChefJune

George Clooney!


----------



## sattie

Chris Cooper


----------



## pacanis

C Thomas Howell


----------



## sattie

Helen Hunt


----------



## JoAnn L.

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## sattie

Brad Renfro


----------



## pacanis

Ralfael Palmeroid


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pink Panther


----------



## JoAnn L.

Pete Fountain


----------



## pacanis

Frank Zappa


----------



## Barbara L

Zane Grey

Message too short!  grrrrrrrrr (long enough for you now?!!!!!!)


----------



## pacanis

George Foreman (lol)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Florence Henderson


----------



## pacanis

Hillary Clinton (big LOL)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charles Bronson


----------



## pacanis

Bill Clinton (I'm on a roll)


----------



## Barbara L

Cleavon Little


----------



## pacanis

Lucille Ball (grew up 40 minutes from me)


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Lucille Ball (grew up 40 minutes from me)


 
My husband got to kiss her on the cheek when he was a teenager (Elizabeth Montgomery too).

Ben Affleck


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> (Elizabeth Montgomery too).
> 
> Ben Affleck


 
Ooh, insert cat growl/purr here 

Aristotle Onassis (sp?)


----------



## pacanis

And before anyone gets smart, I meant Elizabeth Montgomery!
(not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## suziquzie

oliver stone


----------



## pacanis

Sam Snead (golfer)


----------



## suziquzie

superman!!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Kenny Rogers  :^)


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Kenny Rogers :^)


Quick thinking!

Probably spelled wrong: Ruttger Hauer


----------



## suziquzie

Hugh Hefner (i know, ick. all i could think short notice!)


----------



## pacanis

suziquzie said:


> Hugh Hefner (i know, ick. all i could think short notice!)


 
Well alrighty then......
Helen Gurly Brown


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billy The Kid


----------



## Barbara L

Keanu Reeves


----------



## pacanis

Regis Philbin


----------



## LPBeier

Paul Newman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Barbara L

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## pacanis

Flip Wilson


----------



## Barbara L

Wanda Sykes (sp?)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Astair


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sandra Dee


----------



## LPBeier

Delta Burke


----------



## Barbara L

Barbara Eden


----------



## GotGarlic

Eileen Brennan


----------



## pacanis

Boris Karloff


----------



## Barbara L

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## GotGarlic

Bryan Adams


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ava Gardner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ava Gardner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ta Daaaaaaaaa Take your pick


----------



## Barbara L

Like they say, great minds think alike!

Gordon Jump


----------



## pacanis

Ooh, that's a first.

George Strait


----------



## Katie H

Julie Andrews


----------



## Barbara L

Andy Devine


----------



## Katie H

Dale Evans...Happy  trails to you!


----------



## Barbara L

Elke Sommer


----------



## Katie H

Sandy Dennis

Anyone  remember  her?


----------



## Barbara L

Katie E said:


> Sandy Dennis
> 
> Anyone remember her?


Wasn't she in the original "Out of Towners?"

Dennis Hopper


----------



## Katie H

I think   so,  Barbara,   and  I'm  thinking she  was  also  in  _Up   the  Down   Staircase._


----------



## JoAnn L.

Heda Hopper


----------



## pacanis

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## JoAnn L.

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## Katie H

Lily Tomlin - Kentucky   girl


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tom Arnold


----------



## sattie

Aaron Eckhart


----------



## Barbara L

Ellie Mae Clampett!


----------



## sattie

Carrie-Ann Moss


----------



## Barbara L

Michael Landon


----------



## sattie

Larry Fishburn oh.... sorry... it's Lawrence!


----------



## Barbara L

Farley Grainger


----------



## ChefJune

Gregory Peck


----------



## Barbara L

Paula Prentiss


----------



## sattie

Piper Perabo


----------



## ChefJune

Pamela Tiffin


----------



## sattie

Thandie Newton


----------



## Katie H

Nicole  Kidman


----------



## Barbara L

Kip Niven ........


----------



## Dina

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Barbara L

Callista Flockhart


----------



## Mama

Fred Flintstone!


----------



## Barbara L

Fritz Weaver


----------



## Mama

William Shatner


----------



## Barbara L

Stephanie Zimbalist


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Wilson


----------



## Barbara L

Walter Matthau


----------



## suziquzie

MIchelle Pfeiffer (sp?)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paul Newman


----------



## suziquzie

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charles Bronson


----------



## suziquzie

Barbara Mandrell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mickey Mouse


----------



## suziquzie

Mighty Mouse!


----------



## pacanis

I'm seeing a lot of repeating names.....
So I'll throw Malcolm X out there again (lol)


----------



## suziquzie

Xavier Roberts. 

(created cabbage patch kids )


----------



## Uncle Bob

Randy Travis


----------



## pacanis

Rin Tin Tin


----------



## suziquzie

Tim McGraw!  YUMMY!!!


----------



## pacanis

What happened to Mike Wallace???? (lol)

Mandy Moore


----------



## suziquzie

Michael Learned


----------



## pacanis

Lucky Luciano


----------



## suziquzie

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## quicksilver

_ omar charif_


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charles Boyer


----------



## pacanis

Since the game has slowed I gotta ask,,,,
What is _omar charif_ in response to?


----------



## Uncle Bob

pacanis said:


> Since the game has slowed I gotta ask,,,,
> What is _omar charif_ in response to?


 
Sometimes new players are not sure how the game is played...Not to worry...They'll catch on

Brad Pitt


----------



## pacanis

hmmm....

Pete Rose


----------



## suziquzie

Robert Goulet  

I was gonna ask too.....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rose Marie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gene kelly


----------



## suziquzie

Kermit the Frog


----------



## pacanis

Giovanni Ribisi


----------



## pacanis

oops, missed a few posts....

Florence Nightingale


----------



## sattie

Nancy Travis


----------



## suziquzie

Trace Adkins.


----------



## ChefJune

Anna Maria Alberghetti


----------



## sattie

Amy Smart...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sylvester The Cat


----------



## suziquzie

captain crunch


----------



## sattie

Christopher Walken


----------



## suziquzie

Willie Nelson


----------



## pacanis

Noah..........


----------



## sattie

Nick Cage.........


----------



## pacanis

Carmen Electra


----------



## suziquzie

Ethan Allen 

(new dog!)


----------



## sattie

Allen Covert


----------



## GotGarlic

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## sattie

Jerry Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

pacanis said:


> Since the game has slowed I gotta ask,,,,
> What is _omar charif_ in response to?


 
I don't know, either, but there's no "C" in his name, it's *S*harif!

Linda Lavin


----------



## LPBeier

Leonard Nemoy


----------



## sattie

Ned Beatty


----------



## LPBeier

Boris Karloff


----------



## JoAnn L.

Katharine Hepburn


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Hayes


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## LadyCook61

Lindsay Wagner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Walter Brennan


----------



## sattie

Brendan Frasier


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fanny Brice


----------



## sattie

Ben Kingsley


----------



## Barbara L

Kyra Sedgewick


----------



## pacanis

Sergio Garcia


----------



## sattie

Gary Senise


----------



## Dina

Sandra Bullock


----------



## pacanis

Bobby Flay


----------



## LadyCook61

Faith Ford


----------



## sattie

Fred Armisen


----------



## LadyCook61

Arnold Palmer


----------



## pacanis

Anwar Sadat


----------



## pacanis

Paul Hogan


----------



## LadyCook61

Heather Locklear


----------



## sattie

Linda Hamilton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hillery Clinton


----------



## LadyCook61

Clint Eastwood


----------



## sattie

Elijah Wood


----------



## LadyCook61

William Holden


----------



## sattie

Harry Hamlin


----------



## LadyCook61

Henry Ford


----------



## sattie

Franka Potente


----------



## LadyCook61

Patricia Arquette


----------



## sattie

Allison Lohman


----------



## ChefJune

Lionel Loueke


----------



## sattie

Larry David


----------



## ChefJune

David Hyde-Pierce


----------



## LadyCook61

Perry Como


----------



## quicksilver

_opps! omar charif was last letter, not first letterof last name - needed sleep - sorry!_
_  Lucky Luciano_


----------



## pacanis

I knew there must have been method to your madness!

Cal Ripken


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Basehart


----------



## sattie

Bill Paxton


----------



## pacanis

Paul (mash potatoes) McCartney


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mary Pickford


----------



## pacanis

Piper Perabo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paulette Goddard


----------



## pacanis

Gina Gershon


----------



## LadyCook61

George Peppard


----------



## Barbara L

Piper Laurie


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## Barbara L

Yo Yo Ma ................


----------



## pacanis

Marty Allen

Ha! remember him?


----------



## LadyCook61

Alton Brown

I remember Marty Allen.


----------



## pacanis

Bernhard Langer


----------



## josh_swinehart

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Katie H

Natalie Cole


----------



## sattie

Cathrine Keener


----------



## Saphellae

Keanu Reeves


----------



## josh_swinehart

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Richard Kind 

[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## sattie

Karen Allen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy Griffith


----------



## josh_swinehart

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ray Charles


----------



## sattie

Craig Archibald


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alton Brown


----------



## LadyCook61

Uncle Bob said:


> Alton Brown


 
lol I said that one earlier.


----------



## LadyCook61

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Astair


----------



## LadyCook61

Alyssa Milano


----------



## Saphellae

Molly Sims


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sarah J. Parker


----------



## Saphellae

Pamela Anderson lol


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andrea Mitchell


----------



## sattie

Mary Louise Parker


----------



## Barbara L

Paula Deen


----------



## LadyCook61

Dean Martin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Madeline Kahn


----------



## josh_swinehart

Keira Knightly


----------



## LadyCook61

Kate Capshaw


----------



## Katie H

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## LadyCook61

Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peter Lorre


----------



## sattie

Lauren Holly


----------



## suziquzie

Halle Berry


----------



## Mama

Betty Ford


----------



## JoAnn L.

Faron Young


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yvonne Decarlo


----------



## Katie H

Debbie Boone

Yeah,  there's  a name  from  the  past.


----------



## Barbara L

Barbara Billingsley


----------



## sattie

Billy Baldwin


----------



## Barbara L

Bob Hope .......


----------



## sattie

Hilliary S****

Obviously the filter does not like Hiliary's last name.... but I guess the 'S' is all you need to move forward!


----------



## Barbara L

LOL

Spike Lee (My daughter was in one of his Snapple commercials, but you couldn't see her--huge group shot)


----------



## suziquzie

Liza Minelli


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Poppins


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paul Lynde


----------



## Uncle Bob

Linda Evans


----------



## JoAnn L.

Esther Williams


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Warfield


----------



## LadyCook61

Willam Windom


----------



## suziquzie

Walter Matthau


----------



## Uncle Bob

Michael Bolton


----------



## pacanis

Benedict Arnold


----------



## Uncle Bob

Arnold Palmer


----------



## LadyCook61

Uncle Bob said:


> Arnold Palmer


lol We keep putting the same names down.


----------



## LadyCook61

Patty Duke


----------



## suziquzie

Doris Day.........


----------



## LadyCook61

David Niven


----------



## Uncle Bob

Neil Armstrong


----------



## suziquzie

Amy Grant...........


----------



## ChefJune

George Gershwin


----------



## suziquzie

George Foreman


----------



## LadyCook61

Frank Sinatra


----------



## suziquzie

Suzanne Sommers


----------



## sattie

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## JoAnn L.

Greta Garbo


----------



## Barbara L

Grant Goodeve


----------



## sattie

Geena Davis


----------



## ChefJune

Daniel Boulud


----------



## sattie

Brian Cox....


----------



## LadyCook61

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## sattie

Joe Mantegna


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## Barbara L

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fay Emersom


----------



## Barbara L

Ethel Merman


----------



## LadyCook61

MacKenzie Phillips


----------



## suziquzie

phil McGraw


----------



## sattie

Mary Stuart Masterson


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## pacanis

Michael Hutchence


----------



## sattie

Hawthorne James


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bond...James Bond


----------



## sattie

Bob Gunton....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Guy Hovis.,.,.,.,.,.,,.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Heddy Lamar


----------



## sattie

Lauren Shubert


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve Martin


----------



## josh_swinehart

Martin Short


----------



## pacanis

Stevie Nicks


----------



## LPBeier

Neil Diamond


----------



## JoAnn L.

Don Rickles


----------



## pacanis

Rory Calhoun


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carol Burrnet


----------



## pacanis

Bill Bixby


----------



## suziquzie

Bobby Flay


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Gwynn


----------



## pacanis

George Gershwin


----------



## JoAnn L.

George Goble


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Peck


----------



## suziquzie

Peter O'Toole


----------



## pacanis

Oliver Stone


----------



## JoAnn L.

Selma Diamond


----------



## LadyCook61

Dionne Warwick


----------



## JoAnn L.

Willie Best


----------



## suziquzie

Wynonna Judd


----------



## LadyCook61

James Dean


----------



## pacanis

Dean Witter


----------



## suziquzie

Wylie Coyote


----------



## LadyCook61

Celine Dion


----------



## pacanis

Darth Vader


----------



## LadyCook61

Val Kilmer


----------



## pacanis

Kay Lenz!!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## suziquzie

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## pacanis

No No Nanette... wait a minute, that was a play or something...

Ned Beatty


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Stiller


----------



## pacanis

Sam Malone


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlee Matlin


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Marlee Matlin


 
mary pickford




babe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peggy Cass


----------



## pacanis

Cass Eliott


----------



## Uncle Bob

Elvis Presley


----------



## pacanis

Percy Faith


----------



## suziquzie

Faith Hill


----------



## pacanis

Hal Linden


----------



## suziquzie

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## texasgirl

wow, this has gone really far. lol!! Good job Barbara L!!

Omar Epps


----------



## babetoo

presley elvis, cheated lol

babe


----------



## sattie

How about Ed Asner....


----------



## ChefJune

Ann Hampton Callaway


----------



## josh_swinehart

Catherine Hepburn


----------



## Barbara L

Hal Linden


----------



## josh_swinehart

Lindsay Lohan

sorry


----------



## sattie

Larry Hagman


----------



## ChefJune

> Catherine Hepburn


  starts with a "K" not a "C"!

Hayley Mills


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marjorie Main


----------



## ChefJune

Margaret O'Brien


----------



## JoAnn L.

Orson Wells


----------



## sattie

Will Farrell


----------



## JoAnn L.

Francis Dee


----------



## sattie

Drew Barrymore


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barry Fitzgerald


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Foster


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frank Morgan


----------



## Barbara L

Marcia Wallace


----------



## sattie

Willem Dafoe


----------



## ChefJune

William Warfield


----------



## JoAnn L.

Willaim Frawley


----------



## Barbara L

Fred Mertz  (LOL)


----------



## sattie

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Melvin Belli


----------



## sattie

Brian Dennehy


----------



## Barbara L

Dennis Weaver


----------



## sattie

Winona Ryder


----------



## Barbara L

Randy Quaid


----------



## ChefJune

Queen Elizabeth (Windsor)


----------



## Barbara L

Wendy Schall


----------



## ChefJune

Susan Sarandon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Neill...


----------



## sattie

Natasha Richardson


----------



## ChefJune

Russell Malone


----------



## JoAnn L.

Montgomery Cliff


----------



## Barbara L

Costas Mandylor


----------



## JoAnn L.

Myrna Loy..


----------



## ChefJune

Linda Darnell


----------



## Barbara L

ChefJune said:


> Linda Darnell


"Forever Amber"--loved it (but the book was better!)

David Hartman


----------



## suziquzie

Helen HUnt


----------



## pacanis

Huckleberry Hound


----------



## suziquzie

Helter Skelter?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steve McQueen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Margaret Rutherford


----------



## suziquzie

Ronald Reagan


----------



## JoAnn L.

Robert Young


----------



## pacanis

Yoko Ono  :^(


----------



## suziquzie

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## LadyCook61

Orson Welles


----------



## ChefJune

William Holden


----------



## LadyCook61

Halle Berry


----------



## ChefJune

Benazir Bhutto


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Midler


----------



## ChefJune

Marilyn McCoo


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael J. Fox


----------



## ChefJune

Fannie Flagg


----------



## sattie

Fay Dunaway


----------



## ChefJune

Diana Krall


----------



## sattie

Kelly Lynch


----------



## LadyCook61

Lucille Ball


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bea Arthur


----------



## LadyCook61

Albert Finney


----------



## suziquzie

Fat Albert


----------



## LadyCook61

Allen Funt


----------



## ChefJune

Al Gore.....


----------



## LadyCook61

George Segal


----------



## ChefJune

Sid Caesar.......


----------



## LadyCook61

Carolyn Jones


----------



## sattie

Jeremy Piven


----------



## LadyCook61

Patricia Arquette


----------



## sattie

Adam Sandler


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve Martin


----------



## suziquzie

Martin Mull


----------



## LadyCook61

Mariette Hartley


----------



## Barbara L

Hank Williams


----------



## babetoo

Barbara L said:


> Hank Williams


 

hank williams=wynoa rider


babe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Robert Duvall


----------



## sattie

Danielle Panabaker


----------



## JoAnn L.

Phil Hartman


----------



## sattie

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## suziquzie

Peter Gabriel


----------



## sattie

George Lopez


----------



## Barbara L

Lily Tomlin


----------



## ChefJune

Tom Hanks ...........


----------



## sattie

Harrison Ford


----------



## Barbara L

Felix Unger


----------



## Uncle Bob

Uncle Bob.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## sattie

Brad Garrett


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Gobel


----------



## sattie

George Hamilton


----------



## LadyCook61

Harrison Ford


----------



## suziquzie

fats domino


----------



## LadyCook61

Don Ameche


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alice Ghostly


----------



## suziquzie

george washington


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wallace Ford


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## JoAnn L.

Craig Ferguson


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred MacMurray


----------



## suziquzie

missy gold


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gale Gordon


----------



## josh_swinehart

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## suziquzie

Roger Rabbit


----------



## LadyCook61

Roy Rogers


----------



## Barbara L

Rip Torn



Uncle Bob said:


> Uncle Bob.,.,.,.,.,.


Hmmmm, Yeah, I guess you are a celebrity.  I know I've seen that picture somewhere!  

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom     Hanks


----------



## ChefJune

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sam Donaldson


----------



## josh_swinehart

Danny Kaye


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Danny Kaye


 
still not sure if i am doing this correctly.

danny kaye=kay ballard

babe

some one please tell me if i have it wrong.

thanks


----------



## Barbara L

You're doing it right Babe!

Bette Midler


----------



## suziquzie

magic johnson


----------



## LadyCook61

John Ritter


----------



## josh_swinehart

Raul Julia


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## sattie

Amy Sedaris


----------



## Barbara L

Sam Cooke .....


----------



## sattie

Chevy Chase


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chill Wills


----------



## sattie

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Barbara L

Shannon Doherty


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dean Jagger


----------



## suziquzie

Julia Roberts


----------



## ChefJune

Robert Redford


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Gere


----------



## ChefJune

Gloria Swanson...


----------



## sattie

Samantha Mathis


----------



## ChefJune

Michael Douglas


----------



## sattie

Donal Logue


----------



## suziquzie

Lara Flynn Boyle


----------



## JoAnn L.

Beulah Bondi


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Rush


----------



## JoAnn L.

Robert Morley


----------



## LadyCook61

Mickey Mouse


----------



## sattie

Matt Norman


----------



## LadyCook61

Nick     Gage


----------



## Barbara L

Gavin McLeod


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mickey Mantle


----------



## pacanis

Mata Hari.....


----------



## ChefJune

Harriet Nelson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nancy Kulp


----------



## LadyCook61

Karen Black


----------



## Barbara L

Bernadette Peters


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peter Ustinov


----------



## pacanis

Uri Gellar


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gloria Grahame


----------



## pacanis

Graham Kerr


----------



## JoAnn L.

Keenan Wynn


----------



## ChefJune

Ken Reeves


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Ken Reeves


 
ken reeves=rosie o'donnald


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

omar sharif


----------



## pacanis

Steve Guttenberg


----------



## josh_swinehart

Greta Garbo

I keep thinking of alliterative celebs.


----------



## LPBeier

Guy Lombardo


----------



## LadyCook61

Lynda Carter


----------



## texasgirl

Carl Edwards 99


----------



## LPBeier

Ellen Page


----------



## Barbara L

Peter Sellers


----------



## LPBeier

Sally Field


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fryderyk (*Frederick*) Chopin


----------



## ChefJune

Carol Channing


----------



## Uncle Bob

Claude Debussy


----------



## JoAnn L.

Drew Barrymore


----------



## sattie

Beah Richards


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Long


----------



## LPBeier

Liv Ullman


----------



## LadyCook61

Ulysses Grant


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Gershwin


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Hines


----------



## sattie

Harry Dean Stanton


----------



## Barbara L

Shaun Cassidy


----------



## LadyCook61

Catherine Hicks


----------



## JoAnn L.

Howard McNear


----------



## LadyCook61

Mickey Mantle


----------



## sattie

Marlee Shelton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Jaffe...


----------



## LadyCook61

Jack Scalia


----------



## JoAnn L.

Susan Hayward


----------



## LadyCook61

Howard Hughes


----------



## pacanis

Helen Keller


----------



## LPBeier

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Barbara L

Christian Slater


----------



## pacanis

Sly Stone....


----------



## sattie

Sunny Bono


----------



## ChefJune

Bill Bradley


----------



## sattie

Billy Zane


----------



## ChefJune

Zelda Gamzu


----------



## Barbara L

Gene Rayburn


----------



## ChefJune

Rock Hudson......


----------



## Barbara L

Harry Belafonte


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bruce Lee...


----------



## LadyCook61

Lana Turner


----------



## LPBeier

Ty Pennington


----------



## JoAnn L.

Phillip Morris


----------



## LadyCook61

Marie Osmond


----------



## JoAnn L.

Oliver Reed


----------



## LPBeier

Richard Simmons


----------



## sattie

Sondra Locke


----------



## babetoo

sattie said:


> Sondra Locke[/quo
> 
> 
> sondra locke=linda blair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bruce Willis


----------



## Uncle Bob

William (Billy Bob) Shakespeare


----------



## JoAnn L.

Shirley Temple


----------



## Barbara L

Tim Allen .....


----------



## josh_swinehart

Tom Hanks

-Josh hart


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hope Emerson


----------



## sattie

Emile Hirsch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hal Lindsey


----------



## welise86

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Barbara L

Lyle Lovett


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Swit


----------



## sattie

Shelley Long


----------



## JoAnn L.

Loretta Lynn


----------



## LadyCook61

Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Leonardo DaVinci


 

davinci=david brinkley,


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Brynn Thayer


----------



## texasgirl

Tony Stewart


----------



## middie

Sally Field...............


----------



## ChefJune

Freddie Fender


----------



## pacanis

Flip Wilson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wiley Coyote


----------



## pacanis

Caspar (the friendly) Ghost


----------



## LadyCook61

Gillian Anderson


----------



## middie

Alan Alda...............


----------



## LadyCook61

Alec Baldwin


----------



## middie

Billy Joel.............


----------



## LadyCook61

Joseph Campanella


----------



## JoAnn L.

Conan O'Brien


----------



## LadyCook61

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## ChefJune

Nicolas Cage


----------



## LadyCook61

Connie Francis


----------



## ChefJune

Francis Albert Sinatra


----------



## LadyCook61

Sigorney Weaver


----------



## LadyCook61

Jerry Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Lola Falana....


----------



## texasgirl

Fran Drescher


----------



## ChefJune

David "Fathead" Newman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nat King Cole


----------



## LadyCook61

Chuck Norris


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nick Faldo


----------



## LadyCook61

Farah Fawcett


----------



## sattie

Frances McDormand


----------



## Uncle Bob

Matt Dillion


----------



## sattie

Dax Shepard


----------



## LadyCook61

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sam Walton


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## sattie

Mena Suvari


----------



## ChefJune

Sophia Loren


----------



## middie

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Les Brown.,.,,.,.


----------



## middie

Babe Ruth........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robert Young


----------



## sattie

Yetta Gottesman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Greg Norman


----------



## sattie

Natasha Henstridge


----------



## ChefJune

Harry Hamlin


----------



## sattie

Hugh Jackman


----------



## middie

Jackie O...........


----------



## sattie

Orlando Bloom


----------



## ChefJune

bette Davis


----------



## middie

David Crosby


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charles Coburn


----------



## LadyCook61

Carrol O'Connor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oliver W. Holmes


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hayes


----------



## sattie

Horatio Sanz


----------



## babetoo

sattie said:


> Horatio Sanz


 


shelly winters



babe


----------



## Barbara L

Willy Nelson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Natalie Wood


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wyatt  Earp


----------



## JoAnn L.

Edmund Gween


----------



## LadyCook61

George Washington.


----------



## ChefJune

Wallis Simpson Windsor


----------



## LadyCook61

William Windom


----------



## ChefJune

...lets get out of the "W's"...

William Penn


----------



## josh_swinehart

Penelope Cruz


----------



## ChefJune

Cary Grant


----------



## middie

Gary Busey


----------



## LadyCook61

Carole Lombard


----------



## ChefJune

Bill Bixby


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob     Hope


----------



## middie

Hilary Duff


----------



## Barbara L

Dylan MacDermott


----------



## middie

Oh he's cute !


 Michael Jackson


----------



## Barbara L

Jill Ireland (loved her!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

June Jacobs


----------



## middie

If we're going with an I... Iggy Pop

If you wanna go with a J... Jennifer Aniston


----------



## ChefJune

Abra Prentice


----------



## Barbara L

I'll combine them, lol  Paul Anka


----------



## middie

Adam West........


----------



## ChefJune

...........not another _"W!"_ 

William Randolph Hearst


----------



## middie

Heather Locklear


----------



## Barbara L

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## middie

Orlando Bloom.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buffalo Bill


----------



## middie

Bill Engval


----------



## ChefJune

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## middie

Ted Danson..........


----------



## josh_swinehart

Danny Kaye


----------



## middie

Keith Richards


----------



## suziquzie

Richard Marx


----------



## middie

Marcia Cross .........


----------



## LPBeier

Christy Brinkley


----------



## suziquzie

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## middie

Tim Allen........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Annie Oakley


----------



## LPBeier

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Barbara L

Wes Craven


----------



## LPBeier

Cathy Najimy


----------



## middie

Nicholas Cage


----------



## LPBeier

Carol Burnett


----------



## middie

Bob Dylan........


----------



## ChefJune

Deborah Kerr


----------



## Uncle Bob

King Arthur


----------



## texasgirl

Anita Baker


----------



## ChefJune

Bob Barker!


----------



## Katie H

Barry Manilow - "Her name was Lola.  She was a showgirl....."


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Douglas


----------



## ChefJune

Deborah Norville.....


----------



## LadyCook61

Nick Nolte


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nelson Eddy


----------



## LPBeier

Eddy Murphy


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mary Wicks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wally Cleaver


----------



## JoAnn L.

Claudette Colbert


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cookie Monster


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Cookie Monster


 

monster=marylin monroe




babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Matthew Perry


----------



## ChefJune

Paulette Goddard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ginger Rogers


----------



## middie

Richard Geere


----------



## ChefJune

Golda Meir.....


----------



## Barbara L

Marcus Welby


----------



## ChefJune

Willa Cather.....


----------



## Barbara L

Candace Bergen


----------



## ChefJune

Bela Lugosi


----------



## Barbara L

Lon Chaney


----------



## suziquzie

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## GotGarlic

Kim Cattrall


----------



## LadyCook61

Christopher Columbus


----------



## suziquzie

Connie Chung


----------



## LadyCook61

Catherine Denueve


----------



## JoAnn L.

Donald Crisp


----------



## LadyCook61

Carly Simon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sophia Loren


----------



## LadyCook61

Laurence Harvey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Truman


----------



## LPBeier

Tia Carrere


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charles Brunson


----------



## ChefJune

Byron Scott


----------



## LadyCook61

Sam Elliot


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eliza Doolittle


----------



## ChefJune

Don Cheadle...


----------



## LPBeier

Christopher Reeve


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Redford


----------



## suziquzie

Rita Rudner


----------



## sattie

Randy Quaid


----------



## Uncle Bob

Randy Jackson....Yo!! Right here!! Check it out!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Queen Mary


----------



## sattie

Margret Cho


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charles Laughton


----------



## sattie

Lenoard Nemoy


----------



## LadyCook61

Liza Minelli


----------



## ChefJune

Meredith Baxter


----------



## sattie

Brian Bosworth


----------



## LadyCook61

bill Bixby


----------



## ChefJune

Bix Beiderbecke


----------



## LPBeier

Babe Ruth....


----------



## ChefJune

Ruth Bader Ginsburg


----------



## LadyCook61

George Clooney


----------



## sattie

Carnie Wilson


----------



## babetoo

sattie said:


> Carnie Wilson


 
willie wonkababe


----------



## sattie

Waylon Jennings


----------



## babetoo

sattie said:


> Waylon Jennings



 james garnerbabe


----------



## sattie

Glenn Campbell


----------



## middie

Cindy Crawford


----------



## sattie

Carrie Underwood


----------



## middie

Uma Thurman........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tommy Smothers


----------



## ChefJune

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Uncle Bob

"Baba" Walters


----------



## ChefJune

Wilfred, Lord Ivanhoe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ivana Trump


----------



## ChefJune

Tommy Tune


----------



## LadyCook61

William Tell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trisha Nixon


----------



## GotGarlic

Natalie Portman


----------



## babetoo

GotGarlic said:


> Natalie Portman


 

portman= patrica neal


babe


----------



## sattie

Nick Frost


----------



## Beachcomber

fred.............sanford


----------



## middie

Steve Martin........


----------



## LPBeier

Martin Short....... (I have to laugh cause it said my answer was too "short"!)


----------



## Beachcomber

Harry Truman.........


----------



## middie

Tina Turner


----------



## Beachcomber

Tom Cruise..........


----------



## middie

Chevy Chase.....


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cary Grant


----------



## middie

Gavin Rossdale


----------



## JoAnn L.

Richard Deacon


----------



## LadyCook61

David Niven


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nancy Reagan


----------



## josh_swinehart

Richard Burton


----------



## LPBeier

Burt Lancaster


----------



## middie

Lionel Richie


----------



## LadyCook61

Ron Howard


----------



## suziquzie

Hubert H Humphrey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Humpty Dumpty


----------



## suziquzie

Daffy Duck


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dave Gardner


----------



## josh_swinehart

George Clinton


----------



## LPBeier

Clive Davis


----------



## suziquzie

Donald Duck


----------



## LPBeier

Dennis the Menace


----------



## sattie

Melanie Griffith


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gloria Jean


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> Gloria Jean


 
james garnder again, lol


babe


----------



## sattie

Giovanni Ribisi


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ruth Gordon


----------



## josh_swinehart

Gordon Ramsey

100th Post


----------



## Mama

Ramsey Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Lewis Lattimer


----------



## Barbara L

Lisa Whelchel


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Conrad


----------



## JoAnn L.

Claude Akins....  I got to meet him, a very nice man.


----------



## LadyCook61

Alistair Sims


----------



## suziquzie

Sissy Spasek (sp?)


----------



## LadyCook61

Sally Struthers


----------



## ChefJune

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## welise86

Katherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## ChefJune

Zachary Taylor


----------



## josh_swinehart

Taylor Swift


----------



## LPBeier

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## GotGarlic

Paul McCartney


----------



## ChefJune

Margaret Hamilton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Henry Fonda


----------



## ChefJune

Fred Astaire


----------



## JoAnn L.

Adam West..


----------



## josh_swinehart

Wesley Snipes


----------



## sattie

Shalom Harlow


----------



## ChefJune

Hermione Gingold


----------



## sattie

Gloria Reuben


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roger Rabbit


----------



## ChefJune

Rose Kennedy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kristy Yamaguchi


----------



## LadyCook61

Yul Brynner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beverly Sills


----------



## ChefJune

Soupy Sales


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sherry Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Linda Lavin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lucky Luciano


----------



## ChefJune

Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pappy Boyington


----------



## LadyCook61

Boy George


----------



## ChefJune

Garry Moore


----------



## Uncle Bob

Groucho Marks


----------



## LadyCook61

Michelle Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lizzie Borden


----------



## welise86

Brad Paisley


----------



## Uncle Bob

Perry Mason


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter     pan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Poncho Villa


----------



## JoAnn L.

Vera Ellen


----------



## Barbara L

Eileen Heckert (sp?)


----------



## josh_swinehart

Harry Houdini


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Harry Houdini


 
houdini=indiana jones


babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

Henry (Indiana) Jones - James Dean


----------



## Katie H

David Brinkley


----------



## Barbara L

Barney Fife


----------



## Katie H

Fred Waring


----------



## welise86

Whitney Houston


----------



## Katie H

Henry Winkler


----------



## welise86

Will Smith


----------



## ChefJune

Sara Moulton


----------



## suziquzie

Matthew McConaughey. (yum)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Marty Robbins


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Marty Robbins


 
robbins=richard pryor


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Patty McCormack


----------



## Katie H

Martin Milner


----------



## ChefJune

Marlo Thomas


----------



## sattie

Thomas Jane


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jay Silverheels


----------



## sattie

Simon Pegg


----------



## middie

Paul Stanley.........


----------



## sattie

KISS!!!!  

Sherilyn Fenn


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fred Rogers


----------



## sattie

Rowan Atkins


----------



## JoAnn L.

Antonio Banderas


----------



## Barbara L

Blake Shelton


----------



## sattie

Sienna Miller


----------



## JoAnn L.

Margaret Dumont


----------



## pacanis

David Brinkley


----------



## LadyCook61

Barbara Bain


----------



## JoAnn L.

Billy Barty


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob Newhart


----------



## ChefJune

Nanette Fabray


----------



## LadyCook61

...........  Fabian


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fuzzy Knight


----------



## LadyCook61

Kaye Ballard


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barbara Berrie


----------



## LadyCook61

Barak Obama


----------



## ChefJune

Olivia DeHavilland


----------



## sattie

David Doty


----------



## welise86

David Copperfield


----------



## sattie

Cameron Diaz


----------



## LadyCook61

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## LPBeier

Faruza Balk


----------



## LadyCook61

Bea Arthur


----------



## LPBeier

Arthur Godfrey


----------



## LadyCook61

Georg Stanford Brown


----------



## ChefJune

Bobby Brown


----------



## welise86

Bill Cosby


----------



## LadyCook61

Connie Francis


----------



## ChefJune

Francis X. Bushman


----------



## Uncle Bob

F. Lee Bailey


----------



## ChefJune

Bette Davis (no eyes )


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dudly Moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Short


----------



## ChefJune

Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## LadyCook61

Paul Newman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nicky Hilton


----------



## ChefJune

Hakeem Olajuwon


----------



## LadyCook61

Orson Bean


----------



## Uncle Bob

Benny Goodman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gary Cooper


----------



## ChefJune

Conan O'Brien


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oliver North


----------



## LadyCook61

Natalie Wood


----------



## welise86

Will Farrel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Felix Mendelssohn


----------



## ChefJune

Margot Fonteyn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Franz Shubert


----------



## ChefJune

Sam Waterston


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Warfield


----------



## LadyCook61

Willam Hurt


----------



## LPBeier

Hunter Tylo


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Selleck


----------



## ChefJune

Samantha Eggar


----------



## LPBeier

Ed Harris.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Huey Long.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## LadyCook61

Laurence Olivier


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oscar Hammerstein


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## Uncle Bob

Leontyne Price


----------



## LadyCook61

Patrick Stewart


----------



## ChefJune

Suzanne Somers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sharon Tyler Herbst


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Mirren


----------



## JoAnn L.

Milton Berle


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Davis


----------



## JoAnn L.

David Duchovny


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> David Duchovny


 

doris day


babe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## LadyCook61

Franklin Roosevelt


----------



## JoAnn L.

Randolph Scott


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve Martin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marie Curie


----------



## middie

Conway Twitty


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Danson


----------



## middie

David Arquette


----------



## LadyCook61

Arlene Francis


----------



## middie

Frank Zappa


----------



## LadyCook61

Zachary Ty Bryant


----------



## middie

Bing Crosby


----------



## LadyCook61

Carrie Underwood


----------



## ChefJune

Ursula Andress


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## Katie H

Walter Chronkite...."And  that's the way  it is."


----------



## babetoo

Katie E said:


> Walter Chronkite...."And  that's the way  it is."


 
chronkite=carrot topbabe


----------



## middie

Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Redford


----------



## Katie H

Rand  McNally


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Jordan


----------



## Katie H

James Earl Jones


----------



## LadyCook61

Jane Seymour


----------



## middie

Steven Segal


----------



## LadyCook61

Susan Hayward


----------



## middie

Harry Belefonte


----------



## LadyCook61

Bing Crosby


----------



## middie

Christina Ricci


----------



## LadyCook61

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## middie

Mary Stewart Masterson


----------



## LadyCook61

Monkees........


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mata Hari...


----------



## ChefJune

Hal Holbrook......


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hoot Gibson..


----------



## LadyCook61

George Gobel


----------



## ChefJune

Georgia Gibbs....


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Georgia Gibbs....


 
guy madsion




babe


----------



## Barbara L

Georgia Engel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Elizabeth Lado


----------



## suziquzie

Little Richard


----------



## JoAnn L.

Red Skelton


----------



## ChefJune

Sophie Tucker


----------



## LadyCook61

Tina  Turner


----------



## ChefJune

Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## suziquzie

Richard Gere


----------



## LadyCook61

Greg Harrison


----------



## welise86

Harrison Ford


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Gwynn


----------



## ChefJune

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Saphellae

Peter Griffin :p LOL


----------



## welise86

Gwen Stefani


----------



## Saphellae

Steve Burns


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bronson Pinchot


----------



## sattie

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billy Joe McAllister


----------



## welise86

Mark Walhberg


----------



## LadyCook61

Wynonna Judd


----------



## ChefJune

Julia Migenes


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Julia Migenes


 
migenes=mary tyler moore



babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Marlo Thomas


----------



## welise86

Tom Hanks...


----------



## LadyCook61

Herbert Hoover


----------



## sattie

Hope Davis....


----------



## LadyCook61

Dennis Weaver


----------



## ChefJune

Wesla Whitfield


----------



## LadyCook61

Whitney Houston


----------



## JoAnn L.

Holly Hunter


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen of Troy


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tim Allen..


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tom Sawyer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## ChefJune

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## LadyCook61

Carrie Nye


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nancy Duesault


----------



## Uncle Bob

Della Street


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Meredith Wilson


----------



## pacanis

Wynonna Judd


----------



## LadyCook61

John Wayne


----------



## pacanis

Wilson Pickett


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter O'Toole


----------



## pacanis

Oral Hershiser


----------



## LadyCook61

Henry The Eighth


----------



## pacanis

Englbert Humperdink


----------



## LadyCook61

I saw Humperdink perform once in NJ of all places. Harrison Ford.


----------



## pacanis

He used to be on TV a lot, that's for sure.
In color, too! 

Fiona Apple


----------



## LadyCook61

Al        Gore


----------



## pacanis

George O'dowd


----------



## LadyCook61

Orson Bean


----------



## pacanis

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## pacanis

Not to be confused with Kitty, who used to sit next to Orson Bean


----------



## LadyCook61

Catherine Hicks


----------



## pacanis

Harry Conick Jr


----------



## LadyCook61

Candace Bergen


----------



## pacanis

Bobby Darin


----------



## LadyCook61

Demi Moore


----------



## pacanis

Michael Hutchence


----------



## LadyCook61

Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## pacanis

Wendy O' Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

William Tell


----------



## pacanis

Terri Nunn


----------



## LadyCook61

Nanette Fabray


----------



## pacanis

Frank Sinatra


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve Allen


----------



## pacanis

Ann Wilson


----------



## LadyCook61

Winona Ryder


----------



## pacanis

Robert Goulet


----------



## Katie H

Gabby Hayes


----------



## LadyCook61

Georgia Engel


----------



## pacanis

Eddie Fischer


----------



## LadyCook61

Franklin Roosevelt


----------



## pacanis

Robert Plant


----------



## Katie H

Perry Ellis


----------



## pacanis

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## LadyCook61

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## LadyCook61

pacanis said:


> Ella Fitzgerald


 I posted the same name at the same time !


----------



## pacanis

LOL... I just saw!


----------



## pacanis

At that I'm going to refill my glass and get my wings on the grill


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fannie Flagg


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Fannie Flagg


 


fanny farmer



babe


----------



## pacanis

I'll have to stick with Fiona Apple
I'm trying to keep a music theme going......


----------



## pacanis

Hey! Works for yours, too, babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Amadeus Mozart


----------



## pacanis

errrr, Michael Bolton......


----------



## LadyCook61

Barry Manilow


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marlon Brando


----------



## LadyCook61

B.B.     King


----------



## suziquzie

Kelly Ripa


----------



## JoAnn L.

Roscoe Fatty Arbuckle


----------



## pacanis

Andy Williams


----------



## Uncle Bob

Waylon Jennings


----------



## suziquzie

janice joplin


----------



## pacanis

John Lennon


----------



## suziquzie

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## pacanis

Roger Waters


----------



## JoAnn L.

Willie Mays


----------



## Uncle Bob

Maureen O'Sullivan


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ossie Davis


----------



## pacanis

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## pacanis

Whoa, that was off base....
David Gilmore


----------



## suziquzie

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## LPBeier

Oliver Stone

I think we are all a little confused here!


----------



## suziquzie

oh man......

Gilbert gottfried


----------



## LPBeier

Gale Gordon


----------



## pacanis

George Gershwin


----------



## pacanis

Ha, Mr Mooney... Gale Gordon.
Good one.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Groucho Marx


----------



## pacanis

Mark Chestnut


----------



## suziquzie

Clint Black


----------



## LPBeier

Bobby Goldsborough?


----------



## JoAnn L.

George Gallop


----------



## sattie

Gary Coleman!


----------



## ChefJune

Cicely Tyson


----------



## Barbara L

Talia Shire


----------



## LadyCook61

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## suziquzie

Mike Tyson
(good morning LC!)


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> Mike Tyson
> (good morning LC!)


 
Tallulah Bankhead 

( good morning to you too suzi!)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ben Vereen..


----------



## suziquzie

Valerie Bertinelli


----------



## LadyCook61

Bert     Lahr


----------



## ChefJune

Louise Nevelson


----------



## LadyCook61

Natalie Wood


----------



## middie

Will Smith ...............


----------



## ChefJune

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pablo Picasso


----------



## LadyCook61

Patrick Noonan


----------



## suziquzie

Nathan Lane


----------



## LadyCook61

Lainie Kazan


----------



## ChefJune

Kiril Kondrashin


----------



## LadyCook61

Kris Krisofferson


----------



## ChefJune

Kendra Shank...


----------



## sattie

Sela Ward....


----------



## welise86

William Shatner


----------



## ChefJune

Sandra Dee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Donny Osmond


----------



## LadyCook61

Orville Wright


----------



## JoAnn L.

Weird Al Yankovick


----------



## ChefJune

Yvonne DiCarlo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Donna Reed...


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## ChefJune

Charlie Chan............


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charles Bronson


----------



## LadyCook61

Bradford Dillman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Donald Sutherland


----------



## ChefJune

Sly Stone


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sunset Carson


----------



## LadyCook61

Christopher Columbus


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chuck Conners


----------



## ChefJune

Chris Swain


----------



## LadyCook61

Susan Hayward


----------



## ChefJune

Halle Berry


----------



## LadyCook61

Benny Goodman


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Benny Goodman


 
nancy grace


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Peck


----------



## sattie

Parker Posey


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paul Giamatti


----------



## sattie

Glenn Close...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charlotte Rae


----------



## pacanis

Rob Zombie


----------



## JoAnn L.

Zeppo Marx


----------



## sattie

Mark Whalberg


----------



## pacanis

Walter Cronkite


----------



## JoAnn L.

Casey Jones..


----------



## LadyCook61

Jerry Lewis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## LadyCook61

Billy Crystal


----------



## JoAnn L.

Conrad Hilton


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hayes


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hugh Downs..


----------



## LadyCook61

Dyan Cannon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Brown


----------



## pacanis

Bernadette Peters

UB, I was going to say Charles Schultz!


----------



## LadyCook61

Betty White


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wallace Berry


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> Wallace Berry


 
wallace berry = barbara hersheybabe


----------



## LadyCook61

humphrey bogart


----------



## ChefJune

Buddy Ebsen......


----------



## LadyCook61

Elaine May


----------



## ChefJune

Mort Sahl.......


----------



## Saphellae

Snoop Dogg


----------



## Barbara L

Don Adams .............


----------



## JoAnn L.

Albert Einstein


----------



## Barbara L

Eric Severeid


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve Allen


----------



## Barbara L

Ally Sheedy


----------



## LadyCook61

Shelly Long


----------



## JoAnn L.

Linda Lavin..


----------



## LadyCook61

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Barbara L

Nancy McKeon


----------



## middie

Michael McDonald


----------



## LadyCook61

Mickey Mouse


----------



## middie

Michelle Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

Walt Disney


----------



## middie

Dan Akroyd


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan    Alda


----------



## middie

Angie Hartman


----------



## LadyCook61

Harold Lloyd


----------



## middie

Linda Blair


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Stiller


----------



## ChefJune

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## middie

Sharon Stone


----------



## LadyCook61

steve martin


----------



## middie

Martina McBride


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Martin


----------



## middie

Lisa Hartman Black


----------



## ChefJune

Martina Navratilova


----------



## middie

Nicholas Cage


----------



## LadyCook61

Natalie Wood


----------



## sattie

Willie Aames


----------



## ChefJune

Audra McDonald


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Audra McDonald


 

mcdonald=mary marvel lol




babe


----------



## Mama

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Barbara L

Merv Griffin ....


----------



## ChefJune

Greta Garbo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Garth Brooks..


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buck Rogers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ray Walston


----------



## ChefJune

Willie Mays ...


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlo Thomas


----------



## middie

Tony Danza


----------



## LadyCook61

Danny Thomas


----------



## middie

Tammy Faye Baker


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Matlock


----------



## sattie

Marvin Gaye


----------



## LadyCook61

George Peppard


----------



## ChefJune

Paula Abdul


----------



## middie

Alicia Keyes


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## middie

Heath Ledger


----------



## sattie

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kitty Carlisle


----------



## sattie

Carrie Fisher


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fats Domino


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> Fats Domino


 
domino=danny devito


babe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Damon Runyon


----------



## middie

Russle Crow


----------



## JoAnn L.

Crash Corrigan


----------



## middie

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## JoAnn L.

Louis Calhern


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cliff Barrows


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bruce Dern..


----------



## LadyCook61

Donna Reed


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rip Torn....


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Selleck


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sacagoinea


----------



## LadyCook61

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Sigourney Weaver


 

weaver=wesley snipes 

babe


----------



## Barbara L

Stephanie Powers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Pocahontas


----------



## middie

Peter Falk


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paula Abdul


----------



## middie

Agatha Christy


----------



## JoAnn L.

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## LadyCook61

Dennis Hopper


----------



## JoAnn L.

Harold LLoyd


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yul Brynner..


----------



## ChefJune

Blossom Dearie


----------



## sattie

Danny Glover


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Dickel


----------



## ChefJune

Dorothy Lamour


----------



## josh_swinehart

Lenny Bruce


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Samon


----------



## josh_swinehart

Salman Rushdie


----------



## JoAnn L.

Randy Jackson


----------



## LadyCook61

Joe DiMaggio


----------



## ChefJune

Dennis Quaid...


----------



## josh_swinehart

Quincy Jones


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Quincy Jones


 

jones=james joyce


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

James Dean


----------



## josh_swinehart

Dean Cain 

-Josh


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chet Huntley


----------



## LadyCook61

Harrison Ford


----------



## JoAnn L.

Franchot Tone


----------



## josh_swinehart

Tony Basil


----------



## JoAnn L.

Beatrix Potter


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter O'Toole


----------



## suziquzie

Oliver Stone


----------



## josh_swinehart

Stone Phillips


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Stone Phillips


 

phyllis diller


babe  i still don't think i am doing this right. are we supposed to use first letter of both names, first and last?


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Donny Osmond


----------



## JoAnn L.

Orville Wright


----------



## suziquzie

Willie Nelson

babe, you only need to use the first letter of the last name in the first letter of the next first name. 
wow that confused me to type that i hope it makes sense!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Noah Berry..


----------



## welise86

Boy George


----------



## Barbara L

Gregory Peck


----------



## babetoo

Barbara L said:


> Gregory Peck


 
peck=paul neuman


babe


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> Willie Nelson
> 
> babe, you only need to use the first letter of the last name in the first letter of the next first name.
> wow that confused me to type that i hope it makes sense!


 

thanks , suziquzie


babe


----------



## Barbara L

Natalie Wood


----------



## JoAnn L.

Willian Boyd..


----------



## middie

Bijou Phillips


----------



## JoAnn L.

Phil Harris....


----------



## sattie

Harland Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

Willam Powell


----------



## sattie

Powers Boothe


----------



## welise86

Bobby Brown


----------



## LadyCook61

Bronson Pinchot


----------



## ChefJune

Peter Mayle...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Poppins


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Mary Poppins


 

shelly winters


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## middie

Uma Thurman.......


----------



## ChefJune

Tom Selleck........


----------



## middie

Sela Ward........


----------



## ChefJune

Willie Davis


----------



## Veggie Muncher

Daniel Boone


----------



## LadyCook61

Deanna Durbin


----------



## ChefJune

Denzel Washington


----------



## middie

Willie Aames.....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Washington Irving


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ivanho.....


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> Ivanho.....


 
oscar wilde


babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Willie Nelson


----------



## middie

Nelson Mandela


----------



## LPBeier

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peter Gunn


----------



## Barbara L

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## LPBeier

Peter Fonda


----------



## sattie

Frankie Muniez


----------



## JoAnn L.

Meriwether Lewis


----------



## sattie

Larry David...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dana Carvey


----------



## sattie

Cathrine McPhee


----------



## JoAnn L.

Margaret Whiting


----------



## sattie

Wilmer Valderrama


----------



## middie

Vince Neil...........


----------



## welise86

Neil Diamond


----------



## suziquzie

Dan Rather


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## LadyCook61

Emett Kelly


----------



## middie

Kurt Busch.......


----------



## ChefJune

Benjamin Britten


----------



## LadyCook61

Bruce Willis


----------



## ChefJune

Willa Cather


----------



## LadyCook61

Carol Lombard


----------



## ChefJune

Lucius Beebe


----------



## sattie

BeBe Nuwerth


----------



## babetoo

nancy regan

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Burton


----------



## sattie

Brian DePalma


----------



## ChefJune

Dan Davis...


----------



## sattie

David Hasselhoff... The Hoff!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## sattie

Susan Dey...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dick Powell


----------



## LT72884

Pamela Anderson


----------



## sattie

Angela Basset


----------



## ChefJune

Bernard Loiseau


----------



## sattie

Lorraine Bracco


----------



## LadyCook61

Brad Pitt.............


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paddy Chayefsky


----------



## sattie

Chris Cooper...


----------



## babetoo

sattie said:


> Chris Cooper...


 

carol channing



babe


----------



## middie

Chris Brown........


----------



## LadyCook61

Bradford Dillman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dorothy Parker


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Fonda


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fay Bainter..


----------



## LadyCook61

Bryan  Brown


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ben Stiller..


----------



## sattie

Stellan Skarsgard


----------



## JoAnn L.

Soupy Sales..


----------



## ChefJune

Sheila Jordan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jim Beam.,.,.,,,...,


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barry Fitzgerald


----------



## suziquzie

Fred Astaire (sp?)


----------



## ChefJune

Adele Astaire!


----------



## LadyCook61

Al Pacino..........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peter Pan.,.,.,,,.,.,.


----------



## ChefJune

*Paul Pierce*


----------



## sattie

Paul Walker


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Cronkite


----------



## sattie

Colleen Camp


----------



## Uncle Bob

Carol Burnett


----------



## sattie

Billy Baldwin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Billy Burke..


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> Billy Burke..


 
bob newhart



babe


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Kerrigan


----------



## LadyCook61

Kathleen Turner


----------



## ChefJune

Teresa Brewer


----------



## LadyCook61

Bruce Lee............


----------



## sattie

Leonardo DeCaprio


----------



## ChefJune

Dwight Eisenhower


----------



## welise86

Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## ChefJune

Dianne Wiest


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Tell


----------



## ChefJune

Telly Savalas


----------



## middie

Scott Baio.......


----------



## LPBeier

Billy Mummy


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Learned


----------



## LPBeier

Leonard Cohen


----------



## ChefJune

Carolina Herrera


----------



## LPBeier

Harry Chapin


----------



## ChefJune

Charlie Chew


----------



## Jeff G.

Carol O'Conner


----------



## babetoo

Jeff G. said:


> Carol O'Conner


 


robert redford


babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Redd Foxx,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## LPBeier

Fred Astaire


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy Clyde...


----------



## LPBeier

Clyde Barrow


----------



## JoAnn L.

Burl Ives.......


----------



## Beachcomber

Ira Hayes.............


----------



## JoAnn L.

Herman Melville


----------



## LPBeier

Mel Blanc......


----------



## JoAnn L.

Benny Goodman


----------



## LPBeier

Ginger Rogers


----------



## Barbara L

Red Skelton


----------



## Mama

Sandra Bullock


----------



## babetoo

Mama said:


> Sandra Bullock


 


bette davis

babe


----------



## Mama

Don Knotts


----------



## suziquzie

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## LadyCook61

Conrad Bain


----------



## suziquzie

Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## ChefJune

Charlotte Rae


----------



## LPBeier

Ronnie Milsap


----------



## sattie

Maureen Stapelton


----------



## LPBeier

Sachel Page


----------



## sattie

Paul Hogan...


----------



## ChefJune

Harry Hamlin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Harpo Marx.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Milton Berle


----------



## LPBeier

Bill Bixby


----------



## JoAnn L.

Burgess Meredith


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> Burgess Meredith


 
mervyn griffen

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Glenn Ford ....


----------



## Uncle Bob

F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Foster


----------



## middie

Fred Astaire....


----------



## ChefJune

Anabella Sciorra


----------



## middie

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wendell Willkie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wascally Wabbit


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wynton Marsalis


----------



## pacanis

Madam X .....


----------



## meshoo96

xavier roberts (of cabbage patch fame in case anyone doesn't remember)

PS pacanis, that was soooo not fair...LOL


----------



## babetoo

meshoo96 said:


> xavier roberts (of cabbage patch fame in case anyone doesn't remember)
> 
> PS pacanis, that was soooo not fair...LOL


 
shirley temple

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Thomas Edison


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Thomas Edison


 
nancy drew


babe


----------



## pacanis

babetoo, how are you playing this game?

Your answers have me so confused...... not to mention other people playing off your answers.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Donald Trump.........


----------



## pacanis

OK. Did something change here with this game?
You guys have me sooo confused.... I don't want to have to go through 150 pages looking for a rule change. Please


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barbara L said:


> Okay, if I can explain this correctly, this could be fun! I found this at another site. I will start by posting the first and last names of a celebrity. The next person plays off of the previous reply, posting the first and last names of another celebrity. Each response must start with the first letter of the surname of the previously posted celebrity. I will use fake names as an example:
> 
> Post 1: Abigail Famous
> 
> Post 2: Fred Moneybags (start with F because of Famous)
> 
> Post 3: Mike Wellknown (start with M because of Moneybags)
> 
> Simple!
> 
> I will start things off with a cooking celebrity, but any kind of celebrity is fine:
> 
> Alton Brown


 
Naw...The rules haven't changed Fred.......Your turn


----------



## pacanis

I guess I don't understand how:
shirley temple matches up with xavier roberts above it, or why thomas edison came after a wrong answer, but either way the next answer was nancy drew.....
Time had lapsed between answers, so that wasn't the problem. I am totally lost here.
No biggie. I thought maybe I missed something being done differently to change up the game a little.


----------



## pdswife

Nancy Drew

David letterman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Linda Evans


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ellen Corby..


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Sheen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sonja Henie..


----------



## pdswife

Hillary Clinton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carol Kane.....


----------



## LadyCook61

Keanu Reeves


----------



## pdswife

Robert Redford


----------



## JoAnn L.

Robin Lively..


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yul Brynner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bret Summers..


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sharon Stone


----------



## pdswife

Sally Struthers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Spanky McFarland


----------



## Mama

Matt Dillon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Douglas MacArthur


----------



## Mama

Melanie Griffith


----------



## JoAnn L.

Geraldine Page


----------



## Mama

Penelope Cruz


----------



## middie

Cindy Williams


----------



## ChefJune

Warrick Carter


----------



## middie

Cyrano Debergiac (or however you spell his name)


----------



## Uncle Bob

David Letterman


----------



## ChefJune

Lola Falana


----------



## JoAnn L.

Francis Langford


----------



## ChefJune

Liv Ullman...


----------



## suziquzie

Uncle Bob!


----------



## sattie

Barney Rubble


----------



## LadyCook61

Rich Little


----------



## ChefJune

Lulu White


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Lulu White


 

white=whitney houston

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

William Powell


----------



## LadyCook61

David Niven


----------



## middie

Neve Campbell


----------



## LadyCook61

Christina Crawford


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## middie

C.C. Sabathia


----------



## sattie

Sean Young


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yoko Ono..................


----------



## ChefJune

Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## welise86

Halle Berry


----------



## ChefJune

Bobby Rush ..........


----------



## sattie

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## ChefJune

Willie Best...


----------



## LadyCook61

Brenda Vacaro


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Brenda Vacaro


 

vacaro=vincent price


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Petula Clark


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cedric Hardwicke


----------



## middie

Hank Williams


----------



## JoAnn L.

William Demarest


----------



## middie

David Justice


----------



## LadyCook61

Jane Wyman


----------



## middie

William Tell..........


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thelma Ritter


----------



## middie

Rob Lowe......


----------



## LadyCook61

Linda Blair


----------



## JoAnn L.

Burt Bacharach


----------



## ChefJune

Betty White


----------



## JoAnn L.

William H. Macy


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlo Thomas


----------



## ChefJune

Tommy Tune


----------



## LadyCook61

Talulah Bankhead


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## LadyCook61

Gilda Radner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ray Stevens...


----------



## LadyCook61

Stella Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

Sarah Silverman


----------



## Katie H

Natalie Wood


----------



## josh_swinehart

Woody Harrelson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Flip Wilson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Woody Herman


----------



## ChefJune

Hurd Hatfield


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hugh Downs......


----------



## LadyCook61

David Copperfield


----------



## middie

Catherine Hepburn


----------



## LadyCook61

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## ChefJune

middie said:


> Catherine Hepburn



mmmmm her Katharine has a "K" 

Sean Penn


----------



## Barb L.

Penny Marshall .............


----------



## JoAnn L.

Martha Raye


----------



## LadyCook61

Raymond Burr


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ben Savage...


----------



## middie

Sean Young


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yvette Fielding


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Flintstone


----------



## ChefJune

Fuchsia Dunlop


----------



## sattie

Daryl Hannah


----------



## mudbug

Haile Selassie


----------



## ChefJune

Sebastian Cabot


----------



## mudbug

Ron Paul                                  !


----------



## LadyCook61

Patrick Noonan


----------



## mudbug

Nina Garcia


----------



## LadyCook61

Greta Garbo


----------



## LPBeier

Gil Gerard


----------



## middie

Gary Shandling


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Gary Shandling


 

shirley temple


babe


----------



## middie

Tony Hawk........


----------



## mudbug

Tony who, mids? Howard Hughes


----------



## middie

(Professional skateboarder Mud)

Howie Mandel


----------



## mudbug

thx
Miss Marple


----------



## middie

Melanie Griffith


----------



## mudbug

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## middie

Desiree _ _ _ _ _   (no just kidding)

David Spade


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## middie

Bernadette Peters


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peter Marshall


----------



## middie

Mike Meyers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marcus Allen


----------



## middie

Adam Sandler.....


----------



## JoAnn L.

Susan St. James


----------



## sattie

Jerry Lewis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lane Bryant


----------



## JoAnn L.

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## middie

Toby Keith........


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kim Novak....


----------



## LadyCook61

JoAnn L. said:


> Kim Novack....


shouldn't that be Novak ?


----------



## LadyCook61

Kim Novak-Nancy McKeon


----------



## ChefJune

Monica Lewinsky


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lillian Russell


----------



## ChefJune

Russell Simmons


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sinbad...........


----------



## ChefJune

JoAnn L. said:


> Sinbad...........


hmmmm wonder what his _last_ name is?

Shelly Berman


----------



## sattie

Barry Manilow


----------



## ChefJune

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## sattie

Paulie Shore


----------



## babetoo

sinclair lewis


babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

(Sir) Laurence Olivier


----------



## sattie

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## josh_swinehart

Duke Ellington


----------



## sattie

Elijah Wood


----------



## josh_swinehart

Woody Guthrie


----------



## sattie

Glenn Close


----------



## josh_swinehart

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## sattie

Sarah Polley


----------



## middie

Phil Collins.....


----------



## sattie

Collin Hanks


----------



## middie

Hillary 

S
W
A
N
K

For some reason it won't allow her name typed normally


----------



## sattie

Naughty word according to DC!

Shelley DuVall


----------



## ChefJune

Dick Tracy!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tom Thumb---------------------------


----------



## ChefJune

Terry Theise


----------



## LadyCook61

Terry Thomas


----------



## ChefJune

Thomas Dewey


----------



## sattie

Dana Carvey


----------



## ChefJune

Candice Bergen


----------



## sattie

Breckin Meyer


----------



## LadyCook61

Michelle Lee


----------



## josh_swinehart

Lee Marvin


----------



## LadyCook61

Mickey Mantle


----------



## josh_swinehart

Manny Mota


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marlin Perkins...


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Sellers


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Peter Sellers


 
tom selleck

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Struthers


----------



## Katie H

Sally Struthers - Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## ChefJune

Davis Love, III


----------



## SixSix210

Liam Neeson


----------



## ChefJune

Norah Jones...


----------



## SixSix210

James Dean


----------



## meshoo96

Dean Martin


----------



## Katie H

Meredith MacRae


----------



## ChefJune

Mary Martin...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mercedes McCambridge


----------



## sattie

Martin Sheen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Steven Seagal...


----------



## middie

Steve Martin........


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marie Windsor..


----------



## ChefJune

William Windom


----------



## JoAnn L.

W.C. Fields......


----------



## ChefJune

Frances Mc Dormand


----------



## JoAnn L.

Michael Keaton


----------



## suziquzie

Kelly McGillis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Michael Landon..


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Swit


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steve McQueen


----------



## middie

Michael Bolton


----------



## sattie

Bruce Greenwood


----------



## middie

Geraldo Rivera


----------



## sattie

Roddy McDowall


----------



## middie

Maria Shriver


----------



## sattie

Shaun Delaney


----------



## middie

Dana Carvey


----------



## sattie

Charlie Sheen


----------



## ChefJune

Suri Cruise


----------



## sattie

Callum Best...


----------



## Barb L.

Burt Reynolds ..........


----------



## ChefJune

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## sattie

Corey Haim....


----------



## LadyCook61

Halley  Berry


----------



## sattie

Barry Pepper


----------



## LadyCook61

Pat O'Brien


----------



## LPBeier

Olive Oyle...........


----------



## Barb L.

Oliva DeHavilland


----------



## sattie

Hope Davis....


----------



## ChefJune

Deborah Harry


----------



## sattie

Helen Mirren


----------



## Barb L.

Marlo Thomas


----------



## ChefJune

Terry Thompson


----------



## Barb L.

*Troy Donahue*


----------



## sattie

Diane Kruger


----------



## LadyCook61

kevin kline


----------



## sattie

Kevin Cooney


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Brown


----------



## sattie

Bridget Moynahan


----------



## Barb L.

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## sattie

Michael Wiseman


----------



## ChefJune

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## LadyCook61

Wynonna Judd


----------



## ChefJune

Joe Williams


----------



## Barbara L

Winona Ryder


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## LadyCook61

Valerie Harper


----------



## JoAnn L.

Haley Joel Osment


----------



## Uncle Bob

Humptey Dumptey


----------



## ChefJune

Delta Burke...


----------



## sattie

Benny Benassi


----------



## babetoo

sattie said:


> Benny Benassi


 

bill cosby

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Corbin Benson


----------



## sattie

Bridget Fonda


----------



## ChefJune

Fontella Bass


----------



## LadyCook61

Betty White


----------



## sattie

Woodey  Allen


----------



## josh_swinehart

Alan Cumming


----------



## LadyCook61

Allen Funt


----------



## ChefJune

Carolyn Jones


----------



## LadyCook61

June Allyson


----------



## josh_swinehart

Allyson Hannigan


----------



## ChefJune

Hanna Mori...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Pickford


----------



## sattie

Paula Poundstone


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paul Ford..........


----------



## Barbara L

Forrest Whittaker


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wesley Snipes..


----------



## LadyCook61

Sela Ward...........


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Sela Ward...........


 

willam holden


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Hamlin


----------



## meshoo96

Harry Houdini


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## welise86

Lionel Richie


----------



## meshoo96

Reba McIntyre


----------



## LadyCook61

Mickey Rooney


----------



## JoAnn L.

River Phoenix


----------



## sattie

Paul Schaffer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Shari Lewis....


----------



## middie

Leona Lewis...


----------



## Barbara L

middie said:


> Leona Lewis...


As I was getting ready to watch something I recorded, I noticed she was on Letterman tonight.  

Lewis Carroll


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chad Everett.....


----------



## LadyCook61

JoAnn L. said:


> Shari Lewis....


 
I remember Shari and Lamb Chop


----------



## ChefJune

Edward M. Kennedy

God Bless You, Teddy.


----------



## LadyCook61

Elaine Stritch


----------



## sattie

Steve Buscemi


----------



## middie

LadyCook61 said:


> I remember Shari and Lamb Chop


 
(I LOVE Lamb Chop she was so cute !!)


Bob Barker


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Stiller


----------



## middie

Scarlett Johansen


----------



## sattie

Julie Andrews


----------



## ChefJune

Anjelika Huston


----------



## LPBeier

Helen Keller


----------



## sattie

Kelley Lynch


----------



## middie

Kelly Rippa


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Taylor


----------



## middie

Taylor Swift


----------



## ChefJune

Stockard Channing


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chicken Little


----------



## JoAnn L.

Loren Greene..


----------



## welise86

Gerald Levert


----------



## sattie

Lake Bell....


----------



## ChefJune

Bella Abzug


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alton Brown


----------



## sattie

Brendan Gleeson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Greg Norman


----------



## LadyCook61

Natalie Wood


----------



## sattie

William Moseley


----------



## middie

Mark Consuelos


----------



## sattie

Camille Japy


----------



## LadyCook61

John Ritter


----------



## sattie

Rory Culkin...


----------



## LadyCook61

Cary Grant


----------



## sattie

Gérard Watkins


----------



## middie

Whitney Houston


----------



## Saphellae

Harry Potter


----------



## middie

Penny Marshall


----------



## LadyCook61

Montgomery Clift


----------



## ChefJune

Cheryl Ladd........


----------



## LadyCook61

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## JoAnn L.

Norman Rockwell...


----------



## LadyCook61

Rich Little


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lon Chaney.........


----------



## LadyCook61

Carol Channing


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cloris Leachman


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> Cloris Leachman


 
larry king

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

King Kong...........


----------



## JoAnn L.

Karl Malden........


----------



## LadyCook61

Michelle Lee


----------



## JoAnn L.

Leontyne Price


----------



## LadyCook61

Patricia Arquette


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ali MacGraw........


----------



## LadyCook61

Mackenzie Phillips


----------



## Chez Nick

Pamela Anderson


----------



## Katie H

Andy Devine


----------



## LadyCook61

Demi Moore....


----------



## LPBeier

Martin Short


----------



## Katie H

Sarah Evans


----------



## LPBeier

Elliott Gould


----------



## Katie H

Gary Moore (I've Got a Secret)


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. Dressup (Canadian Children's entertainer)


----------



## Chez Nick

Donkey Kong


----------



## Katie H

Not sure Donkey Kong is a "celebrity," but you're a newbie so we'll give you a break.

Kelly McGillis (Top  Gun)


----------



## ChefJune

Matthew Broderick


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Matthew Broderick


 
betty boop

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Bob Villa.................


----------



## LadyCook61

Valerie  Bertinelli


----------



## LPBeier

Burt Lancaster


----------



## LadyCook61

Lainie Kazan


----------



## LPBeier

Katie Segal


----------



## Chez Nick

Shamu the whale


----------



## LPBeier

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Katie H

Carrie Fisher


----------



## JoAnn L.

Farley Granger


----------



## Katie H

Gary Cooper


----------



## JoAnn L.

Christopher Atkins


----------



## sattie

Alan Alda...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Abby Dalton.....


----------



## sattie

Danny Trejo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tab Hunter....


----------



## sattie

Helen Hunt...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hayley Mills...


----------



## sattie

Marlon Brando


----------



## JoAnn L.

Burgess Meredith


----------



## Barbara L

Mary Poppins


----------



## JoAnn L.

Petula Clark..


----------



## LPBeier

Clark Gable............


----------



## sattie

Grant Show


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sterling Hayden


----------



## LadyCook61

Hayley Mills


----------



## JoAnn L.

Melba Moore...


----------



## LadyCook61

mary steenbergen


----------



## sattie

Steve Gutenberg


----------



## ChefJune

Gerard Despardieu


----------



## LadyCook61

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## sattie

Frank Zappa..


----------



## LadyCook61

Zora Lampert


----------



## LPBeier

Lou Diamond Phillips


----------



## welise86

Penelope Cruz


----------



## sattie

Chris Messina


----------



## JoAnn L.

Meryl Streep...


----------



## ChefJune

Stephen Sondheim


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sissy Spacek..


----------



## LadyCook61

Steven Spielberg


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sean Bean............


----------



## welise86

Beyonce Knowles


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kirk Cameron...


----------



## sattie

Carmen Elektra


----------



## ChefJune

Elvis Presley


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Sellers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Shepard...


----------



## LadyCook61

Sophia Loren....


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Sophia Loren....


 

loren bcall


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob Cummings


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Coburn


----------



## sattie

Christina Ricci


----------



## LPBeier

Ricky Shroeder


----------



## LadyCook61

Samantha Eggars


----------



## JoAnn L.

Eydie Gorme.....


----------



## LadyCook61

George Gobel


----------



## LPBeier

Guy Falkes


----------



## JoAnn L.

Freddie Prinze


----------



## middie

Prince............


----------



## JoAnn L.

Pee-Wee Herman


----------



## middie

Hello Kitty ?  ( I blanked )


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kid Rock...........


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> Kid Rock...........[/quote
> 
> 
> richard whitmark
> 
> 
> babe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Waylon Jennings


----------



## LadyCook61

James Gardner


----------



## ChefJune

Gilda Radner


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Long


----------



## Katie H

Larry  the  Cable Guy


----------



## JoAnn L.

Greer Garson


----------



## LadyCook61

George Hamilton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hume Cronyn


----------



## LPBeier

Cary Grant


----------



## sattie

Gary Marshall


----------



## LPBeier

Mitch Miller


----------



## ChefJune

Martin Milner


----------



## LadyCook61

Martha Raye....


----------



## LPBeier

Ray Charles


----------



## middie

Charlie Sheen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## middie

Vince McMahon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Hines


----------



## middie

Harry Hamlin


----------



## LadyCook61

Harrison Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Florenz Ziegfeld


----------



## SixSix210

Ziggy Stardust


----------



## ChefJune

SueCarole DeVale


----------



## sattie

Drea DeMateo


----------



## ChefJune

Debra Paget...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Philip Glass


----------



## ChefJune

Gladys Knight


----------



## LPBeier

Kevin Kline


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## ChefJune

Kylie Kwong


----------



## LadyCook61

Kathleen Turner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Telly Savalas


----------



## sattie

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## LadyCook61

Patty Duke....


----------



## sattie

Debbie Gibson


----------



## LadyCook61

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## LPBeier

Sean Connery


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlton Heston


----------



## LPBeier

Harry Hamlin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hulk Hogan


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Houdini


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hank Aaron......


----------



## LadyCook61

Arlene Francis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Francis Bavier


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob Hope..........


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hans Conried


----------



## LadyCook61

Conrad Bain


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bob Uecker.....


----------



## LadyCook61

Ulysses Grant


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gabe Kaplan....


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hatti McDaniel


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Martin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mia Farrow


----------



## LadyCook61

Faith Hill.....


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Faith Hill.....


 


harrison ford


babe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fred Clark......


----------



## ChefJune

Clark Gable


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Peck


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paul Williams...


----------



## LadyCook61

William Holden


----------



## middie

Hugh Jackman


----------



## LadyCook61

Jimmy Stewart


----------



## JoAnn L.

Slappy White


----------



## LadyCook61

William Windom


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wilbur Wright


----------



## LadyCook61

W.C Fields


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fritz Weaver


----------



## LadyCook61

Wiley Coyote


----------



## JoAnn L.

Craig Claiborne


----------



## LadyCook61

Carolyn Jones


----------



## JoAnn L.

Johnny Mack Brown


----------



## LPBeier

Benny Goodman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gale Gordon........


----------



## ChefJune

Gordon Ramsay


----------



## LPBeier

Russell Crowe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Clifton Webb


----------



## sattie

Will Yun Lee


----------



## ChefJune

Laura Ashley


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Laura Ashley


 

anne bancroft

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Davis


----------



## middie

David Spade.......


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## middie

Mario Andretti.....


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Poppins


----------



## middie

Peter Falk......


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Dryer


----------



## middie

Deborah Harry


----------



## JoAnn L.

Howard Duff


----------



## LadyCook61

Dean Stockwell


----------



## JoAnn L.

Shane West....


----------



## LadyCook61

William Holden


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hank Williams


----------



## middie

Winston Churchill


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charles Lindbergh


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Swit


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sorrell Booke


----------



## ChefJune

Bob Crosby (and the Bobcats!)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Corey Feldman


----------



## ChefJune

Frances Langford


----------



## LadyCook61

Larry Hagman


----------



## ChefJune

Harrison Ford


----------



## Katie H

Farley Granger


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Hines


----------



## JoAnn L.

Henry Mancini


----------



## middie

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Matthew Broderick


----------



## babetoo

JoAnn L. said:


> Matthew Broderick


 
broderick=billy joel


babe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Judy Dench


----------



## ChefJune

Diana Krall


----------



## LadyCook61

Kevin Kline


----------



## middie

Kevin James............


----------



## LadyCook61

James Coburn


----------



## middie

Chris Rock......


----------



## Barbara L

Rex Harrison


----------



## ChefJune

Hamilton Jordan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jack Daniels


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dick Martin....


----------



## ChefJune

Meg Ryan.......


----------



## middie

Robin Williams


----------



## JoAnn L.

Walter Matthau


----------



## ChefJune

Meredith Vieira


----------



## sattie

Vhing Rhames


----------



## ChefJune

Rosemary Clooney (she's singing on wbgo.org right now!)


----------



## sattie

Carly Simon


----------



## ChefJune

Sam Wanamaker


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Tell


----------



## LadyCook61

Telly Savalas


----------



## ChefJune

Susan Sullivan


----------



## expatgirl

Sally Struthers


----------



## LadyCook61

Susan Sarandon


----------



## ChefJune

Stan Musial


----------



## LadyCook61

Martha Raye


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Martha Raye


 

ray ramone


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Raymond Burr


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Walters


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Barbara Walters


 
willie wonka lol

babe


----------



## redkitty

Walt Disney


----------



## expatgirl

Diana Ross


----------



## redkitty

Robert Redford


----------



## Uncle Bob

Redd Foxx-------------=========


----------



## LadyCook61

Finola Hughes


----------



## josh_swinehart

Hugh Grant


----------



## LadyCook61

George Peppard


----------



## josh_swinehart

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Landon


----------



## josh_swinehart

Larry David


----------



## ChefJune

David Niven


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nanette Fabre


----------



## Katie H

Fanny Flagg...Anyone remember her?


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frank Lovejoy


----------



## ChefJune

Linda Lovelace


----------



## LPBeier

Lyle Lovett


----------



## Katie H

Leslie Uggams


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## middie

Grover Cleveland


----------



## expatgirl

Carey Grant


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Lucas


----------



## expatgirl

Katie E said:


> Fanny Flagg...Anyone remember her?



yep, Candid Camera and Fried Green Tomatos (authoress) among other books as well, and the Match Game---now have I really dated myself?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Lucas Haas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Fonda


----------



## Beachcomber

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## Katie H

Ray Charles


----------



## Beachcomber

Charles Nelson Reiley


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Ryan


----------



## redkitty

Rebecca De Mornay


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dean Stockwell


----------



## expatgirl

Dean Martin


----------



## expatgirl

Simon Cowell---sorry, your trigger finger is faster than mine, JoAnn


----------



## redkitty

Christian Slater


----------



## LadyCook61

sylvester stallone


----------



## redkitty

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

Jimmy Stewart


----------



## redkitty

Seth Green


----------



## Uncle Bob

George C Scott


----------



## LadyCook61

Shannon Doherty


----------



## ChefJune

Donald Trump


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Thumb...........


----------



## redkitty

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## ChefJune

Jerry Butler


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bucky Dent....


----------



## LadyCook61

Deanna Durbin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Darrly Hickman


----------



## redkitty

Hugh Grant


----------



## JoAnn L.

George Sanders


----------



## redkitty

Steve Zahn


----------



## sattie

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## redkitty

Daniel Baldwin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Blossom Rock


----------



## LadyCook61

Rock Hudson


----------



## redkitty

Heather Locklear


----------



## JoAnn L.

Loran Luft...


----------



## sattie

Laura Linney


----------



## redkitty

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## LadyCook61

Freddie Prinz


----------



## ChefJune

Finola Hughes


----------



## LadyCook61

Howard Duff


----------



## Garband

Denzel Washington


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## ChefJune

Mirella Freni


----------



## LadyCook61

Frances Bavier


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Frances Bavier


 
Barbara stanwick

babe


----------



## redkitty

Salma Hayek


----------



## expatgirl

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob Hope ..........


----------



## redkitty

Harrison Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Florence Nightingale


----------



## redkitty

Nicolas Cage


----------



## LadyCook61

Carol Burnett


----------



## redkitty

Burt Reynolds


----------



## middie

River Phoenix


----------



## LadyCook61

Petula Clark


----------



## JoAnn L.

Clay Aiken.......


----------



## LadyCook61

Alton Brown


----------



## JoAnn L.

Buddy Edsen...


----------



## LadyCook61

JoAnn L. said:


> Buddy Edsen...


 
I believe that is Ebsen 

Eddie Murphy


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> I believe that is Ebsen
> 
> Eddie Murphy


 

mary tyler moore

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Martin


----------



## expatgirl

Manson---doesn't need a first name


----------



## suziquzie

Mr. Ed...........


----------



## meshoo96

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## sattie

Hugh Grant


----------



## LadyCook61

George Hamilton


----------



## meshoo96

Hugh Hefner...


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## meshoo96

lavar burton


----------



## LadyCook61

Bruce Willis


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Warfield


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Winchell


----------



## expatgirl

William Tell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tommy Dorsey


----------



## LadyCook61

Deanna Durbin


----------



## expatgirl

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## sattie

Robert Rodriguez


----------



## expatgirl

Roy Rogers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roland Martin


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Mull


----------



## ChefJune

Marla Maples


----------



## LadyCook61

Mike Connors


----------



## ChefJune

Conan O'Brien


----------



## LadyCook61

Oleg Cassini


----------



## ChefJune

Carol Channing


----------



## LadyCook61

Christopher Reeve


----------



## ChefJune

Robin Eubanks


----------



## LadyCook61

Elaine Stritch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stella stevens


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Stella stevens


 

steve mcQueen

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Michael Carvin


----------



## LadyCook61

Charles Coburn


----------



## ChefJune

Carolyne Roehm


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## ChefJune

Carole Walter


----------



## LadyCook61

Wynonna Judd


----------



## redkitty

Judy Garland


----------



## LadyCook61

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## redkitty

Sam Sheppard


----------



## middie

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter O'Toole


----------



## redkitty

Tom Cruise


----------



## middie

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## LadyCook61

James Caan


----------



## redkitty

Johnny Depp


----------



## Uncle Bob

Daffy Duck


----------



## ChefJune

Dennis Gonzalez


----------



## redkitty

George Burns


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bob Hope................


----------



## LadyCook61

Harrison Ford


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frankie Avalon


----------



## LadyCook61

Annette Funicello


----------



## GotGarlic

Frank Langella


----------



## bandonjan

Lee Remick


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Kennedy


----------



## ChefJune

Kathleen Turner


----------



## redkitty

Ted Danson


----------



## ChefJune

Doug Doyle


----------



## LadyCook61

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Felix Mendelssohn


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael J. Fox


----------



## redkitty

Felicity Huffman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Humpty Dumpty


----------



## LadyCook61

Doris Day...........


----------



## redkitty

Dan Arkroyd


----------



## LadyCook61

Arlene Francis


----------



## middie

Frances Ford Copolla


----------



## sattie

Corey Feldman


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Barbara L

Shari Lewis (remember Lambchop?!)


----------



## redkitty

Liam Neeson


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Wilson


----------



## middie

I still love Lambchop Barbara. Hushpuppy was pretty cute too.

W.C. Fields


----------



## Uncle Bob

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## suziquzie

Faith Hill


----------



## middie

Hugh Hefner


----------



## ChefJune

Harold Ickes


----------



## LadyCook61

Icabod Crane


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Kuralt


----------



## LadyCook61

Keven Kline


----------



## suziquzie

Kathy Lee Gifford


----------



## LadyCook61

Georg Standford Brown


----------



## middie

Bobby Brown


----------



## LadyCook61

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## LPBeier

Frank Zappa


----------



## LadyCook61

Zora Lambert


----------



## sattie

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## ChefJune

Yip Harburg...


----------



## redkitty

Henry Fonda


----------



## LadyCook61

Fernando Lamas


----------



## middie

Linda Hogan


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Linda Hogan


 
harry truman

babe


----------



## middie

Ted Nugent


----------



## sattie

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Nastassja Kinski*[/FONT]


----------



## ChefJune

sattie said:


> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Nastassja Kinski*[/FONT]


There's no need to scream! 

Karen Carpenter


----------



## Maplesparkle

Casey Mears


----------



## ChefJune

Mies *V*an der Rohe  (it's the "V")


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## ChefJune

Darlene Lennon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Long John Silver


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Long John Silver


 
shirley mcClain

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Mickey Spillane


----------



## ChefJune

Sam Waterston


----------



## redkitty

William Baldwin


----------



## expatgirl

Bob Newhart


----------



## LPBeier

Neil Diamond


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dizzy Dean


----------



## LPBeier

Dan Rather.......


----------



## redkitty

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## ChefJune

Ruth Reichl


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Nixon


----------



## suziquzie

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Poppins


----------



## redkitty

Paul McCartney


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlee Maitlin


----------



## ChefJune

Michael Bourne


----------



## LadyCook61

Benjamim Franklin


----------



## ChefJune

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## LadyCook61

Frances Fisher


----------



## sattie

Fred Armisen


----------



## Barb L.

Arther Godfrey .......


----------



## ChefJune

Godfrey Cambridge


----------



## LadyCook61

Candace Bergen


----------



## redkitty

Boris Karloff


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## ChefJune

Hildegarde Neff


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy Reagan


----------



## ChefJune

Robin Roberts


----------



## josh_swinehart

Robbie Coltrane


----------



## LadyCook61

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## ChefJune

josh_swinehart said:


> Robbie Coltrane


did you mean Ravi?


----------



## ChefJune

Dennis Day


----------



## LadyCook61

David Niven


----------



## redkitty

Neil Diamond


----------



## LadyCook61

Dennis Hopper


----------



## redkitty

Hillary S****


----------



## redkitty

sheesh!  it thinks Swa nk is a bad word!


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen King


----------



## sattie

Karen Allen


----------



## ChefJune

Annabeth Gish


----------



## sattie

Gary Senise


----------



## ChefJune

Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## LadyCook61

Ozzie    Nelson


----------



## middie

Natalie Portman


----------



## LadyCook61

Petula Clark.............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charles Bronson


----------



## LadyCook61

Brian Ahearn


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Brian Ahearn


 
mary martin,

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Linda Evans


----------



## LadyCook61

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Mariette Hartley


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Mariette Hartley


 
harry belafonta

babe


----------



## redkitty

Betty Davis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Drew Barrymoore


----------



## redkitty

Benicio Del Toro


----------



## suziquzie

Tim McGraw!


----------



## ChefJune

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Pan
................


----------



## ChefJune

Peter Ishkanz


----------



## redkitty

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## ChefJune

Bo Derek...............


----------



## redkitty

Darren Aronofsky


----------



## ChefJune

Alicia Keyes


----------



## LadyCook61

Kay Lenz......................


----------



## redkitty

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## sattie

Kim Cattrall


----------



## LadyCook61

Celeste Holm


----------



## sattie

Holly Hunter


----------



## LadyCook61

Henry Kissinger


----------



## sattie

Kristine Davis


----------



## LadyCook61

David Hedison


----------



## ChefJune

Hedy Lamarr.........


----------



## LadyCook61

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## ChefJune

Lawrence Fishburne


----------



## LadyCook61

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## Uncle Bob

Clark Gable....aka Rhett Butler...aka Uncle Bob


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Clark Gable....aka Rhett Butler...aka Uncle Bob


 

silly uncle bob, lol

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Gigi Gryce...


----------



## sattie

Gavin Rossdale


----------



## ChefJune

Robin Williams


----------



## LPBeier

Wil Wheaton....


----------



## ChefJune

William Shakespeare


----------



## LadyCook61

Shannon Doherty


----------



## redkitty

Don Cheadle


----------



## bandonjan

Clint Walker


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> Don Cheadle


 

charley sheen

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Matalin


----------



## Katie H

Max Baer, Jr....(Who'd he  play on TV?)


----------



## LadyCook61

Katie E said:


> Max Baer, Jr....(Who'd he play on TV?)


he was in Beverly Hillbillies  , I forget the name of the character, Jed maybe?


----------



## LadyCook61

Billie Burke


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brenda Lee

(Max Baer played the part of Jethro Bodine on Beverly Hillbillies)


----------



## LadyCook61

Uncle Bob said:


> Brenda Lee
> 
> (Max Baer played the part of Jethro Bodine on Beverly Hillbillies)


 
ah that's it, Jethro.


----------



## LadyCook61

Lee Marvin......


----------



## Katie H

Martha Raye............


----------



## LadyCook61

Raymond Burr


----------



## middie

Bill Cosby.........


----------



## LadyCook61

Corbin Benson


----------



## meshoo96

bette midler


----------



## SixSix210

Matt Damon.... rawr. lol


----------



## middie

Desi Arnez


----------



## LadyCook61

Arnold Palmer............


----------



## middie

Pete Rose........


----------



## LadyCook61

Rosemary Clooney..........


----------



## middie

C.C. Deville


----------



## LadyCook61

Diana Rigg............


----------



## ChefJune

Robert Redford


----------



## LadyCook61

Ricky Nelson.................


----------



## ChefJune

Nelson Rockefeller


----------



## meshoo96

SixSix210 said:


> Matt Damon.... rawr. lol




hun, that seemed like u WANT him....LOL

Nelson Reckefeller.............Roy Orbison


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oliver W. Holmes


----------



## redkitty

Harold Ramis


----------



## sattie

Randy Travis


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Selleck


----------



## middie

Stacey Kiebler


----------



## LadyCook61

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## sattie

Sally Kellerman


----------



## ChefJune

Keanu Reeves


----------



## ChefJune

redkitty said:


> Harold Ramis




My sister went to high school with him.  We call him "Hershey."


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Redford


----------



## middie

Robert Plant


----------



## LadyCook61

Pete Rose.....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Petty


----------



## LadyCook61

Patty Duke..........


----------



## ChefJune

Diane Sawyer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sally Field


----------



## Katie H

Fat Albert


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan King...........


----------



## meshoo96

katharine hepburn


----------



## middie

Henry Winkler


----------



## ChefJune

Wesley Snipes


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephanie Powers


----------



## ChefJune

Paula Prentiss


----------



## LadyCook61

Powers Boothe.............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bobbie Gentry


----------



## LPBeier

Gene Simmons


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephanie Zimbalist


----------



## middie

Zowie Bowie.....


----------



## ChefJune

Bill Cullen.........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charley Tuna


----------



## BajaGringo

Tommy Toones


----------



## LadyCook61

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## redkitty

Robert Wagner


----------



## LadyCook61

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wiley Coyote


----------



## LadyCook61

Carly Simon................


----------



## ChefJune

Stanley Blacker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bonnie Parker


----------



## middie

Park Overall........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## LadyCook61

Charles Nelson Reilly


----------



## sattie

Rick Springfield


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandra Dee...........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Donna Reed


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Long........


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Richard Long........


 

lana turner

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Terry Moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Mario Van Peebles


----------



## ChefJune

Van Johnson.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jack Daniels


----------



## LadyCook61

Daniel Boone...........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buffalo Bill


----------



## LadyCook61

Brent Spiner    ....


----------



## redkitty

Susan Sarandon


----------



## ChefJune

Sean (Puffy) Combs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Brown.....He Heeeeeeee!


----------



## LadyCook61

Bryan Brown ..............


----------



## sattie

Belthazarr Getty


----------



## ChefJune

Gordon Liddy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lash LaRue


----------



## ChefJune

Lyndon LaRoush


----------



## LadyCook61

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## ChefJune

Ned Beatty.....


----------



## LadyCook61

Bea Arthur..........


----------



## redkitty

Adam Sandler


----------



## ChefJune

Suze Orman............


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Suze Orman............


 


nancy regan

babe


----------



## sattie

Ronnie Milsap


----------



## ChefJune

Miles Davis..........


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Miles Davis..........


 
sammy davis jr.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

David Hedison


----------



## ChefJune

Halle Berry..........


----------



## suziquzie

Bo Diddley


----------



## ChefJune

Dean Rusk.......


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Taylor ...........


----------



## suziquzie

Tori Spelling


----------



## ChefJune

Soon-Yi Previn Allen


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan King.....


----------



## ChefJune

Kristi Yamaguchi


----------



## LadyCook61

Yvonne DeCarlo


----------



## sattie

Dabney Coleman


----------



## ChefJune

Christopher Reeve


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Christopher Reeve


 
rachel ray

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Ray Romano


----------



## middie

Robert Redford


----------



## ChefJune

Ruben Blades


----------



## LadyCook61

Barbara Walters


----------



## middie

Walt Disney


----------



## LadyCook61

Danny Thomas


----------



## ChefJune

Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## Maplesparkle

Brad Pitt

(if it hasn't already been mentioned)


----------



## LadyCook61

Patricia Heaton


----------



## sattie

Heather Mills....


----------



## redkitty

Michael Douglas


----------



## sattie

Donna Summers


----------



## ChefJune

Steve Jobs


----------



## LadyCook61

James Gardner


----------



## sattie

Geena Davis


----------



## babetoo

sattie said:


> Geena Davis


 

doris day

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Dee Wallace Stone


----------



## ChefJune

Shirley Bassie


----------



## LadyCook61

Betty White .....


----------



## ChefJune

Willard Scott


----------



## redkitty

Seth Green


----------



## ChefJune

George Gershwin


----------



## LadyCook61

Gwenyth Paltrow


----------



## ChefJune

Paul Winchell


----------



## LadyCook61

William Hurt ............


----------



## middie

Hillary Duff


----------



## LadyCook61

Deanna Durbin


----------



## ChefJune

Deval Patrick


----------



## LadyCook61

Patrick Stewart


----------



## sattie

Sarah Silverman


----------



## ChefJune

Susan St.James


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters

 babe


----------



## ChefJune

Wim Wenders


----------



## LadyCook61

William Windom


----------



## ChefJune

Wendy Wasserstein


----------



## LadyCook61

William Shakespeare


----------



## mudbug

Sandra Bullock


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Davis............


----------



## mudbug

Dan Fogelberg


----------



## LadyCook61

Frank Sinatra.............


----------



## middie

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## middie

Mickie James


----------



## LadyCook61

James Stewart


----------



## ChefJune

Stewart Granger


----------



## Barbara L

Gail O'Grady


----------



## ChefJune

Orrin Evans....


----------



## sattie

Elle McPherson


----------



## LadyCook61

Matthew Brady


----------



## ChefJune

Barbra Streisand


----------



## sattie

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## LadyCook61

Kurt Russell...............


----------



## ChefJune

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Burton.....


----------



## ChefJune

Benny Green


----------



## LadyCook61

George Patton


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> George Patton


 
nancy drew

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Fay Dunaway


----------



## LadyCook61

Donna    Reed


----------



## meshoo96

Robert Redford


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roger Rabbit


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Roger Rabbit


 
ralph nadar

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Newt Gingrich


----------



## suziquzie

Garth Brooks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bobby Kennedy


----------



## ChefJune

Kathleen Kennedy Townsend


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tiny Tim.....................


----------



## ChefJune

Tim McGraw.........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mitch Miller


----------



## LadyCook61

Myrna Loy..................


----------



## josh_swinehart

Lily Allen 

-Josh


----------



## LadyCook61

allen Funt


----------



## ChefJune

Fabian Forte


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Fabian Forte


=


frank sintra

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

Sandy Duncan


----------



## ChefJune

David Bromstad


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dooky Chase


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hmmmmmmm Bill Cosby     (tha's B & C )


----------



## ChefJune

ooooooo-keh.... 

Camille Cosby


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlie Chan


----------



## ChefJune

Chan Parker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paul Bunyan


----------



## redkitty

Bob Newhart


----------



## josh_swinehart

Newt Gingrich


----------



## LadyCook61

Ginger Rogers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robert Frost


----------



## ChefJune

F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Barbara L

Flip Wilson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Will Smith


----------



## Barb L.

Stella Stevens


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sally Fields


----------



## Barb L.

Freddie Prinze


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paula Abdul


----------



## Barb L.

Abe Vigoda


----------



## Uncle Bob

Victor Borge


----------



## redkitty

Beyonce Knowles


----------



## ChefJune

Kelly Ripa......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roberta Peters


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Roberta Peters


 

patrica neal

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nancy Reagan


----------



## redkitty

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Winston Churchill


----------



## ChefJune

Claudio Roditi


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Ingelbert Humperdinck*


----------



## redkitty

Heath Ledger


----------



## Uncle Bob

Linda Evans


----------



## LadyCook61

Edgar Bergen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barbara Walters


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## Uncle Bob

Morgan Freeman


----------



## middie

Fergie............


----------



## redkitty

Fred Estair


----------



## middie

Estelle Getty


----------



## LadyCook61

redkitty said:


> Fred Estair


 
Actually it is Astaire


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Patton


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> George Patton


 
nina cloche

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charles Sheen


----------



## LadyCook61

Sigourney Weaver.................


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wally Cleaver


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Nelson Reilly


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

Rose Marie........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mickey Mantle


----------



## ChefJune

Michelle Obama


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oliver W. Holmes


----------



## sattie

Hal Fishman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Sanford


----------



## LadyCook61

steve mcqueen....


----------



## ChefJune

Sandy D'Amato


----------



## LadyCook61

Danny DeVito


----------



## ChefJune

Demi Moore........


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Learned


----------



## ChefJune

Lauren Lake....


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yul Brynner


----------



## LadyCook61

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## middie

Floyd Mayweather


----------



## LadyCook61

Martha Raye


----------



## middie

Richard Marx........


----------



## LadyCook61

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Clooney


----------



## redkitty

Christina Ricci


----------



## Uncle Bob

Randy Travis


----------



## LadyCook61

Tyrone Power


----------



## josh_swinehart

Powers Booth

-Josh


----------



## sattie

Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## LadyCook61

Howard Hughes


----------



## sattie

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Howard Hughes


 
shelly winters

babe


----------



## redkitty

Walter Mathau


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Pickford


----------



## LadyCook61

Patsy Cline


----------



## josh_swinehart

Clint Eastwood


----------



## LadyCook61

Elliot Gould


----------



## josh_swinehart

Goldie Hawn


----------



## middie

Harrison Ford.......


----------



## redkitty

Felicity Huffman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Potter


----------



## ChefJune

Paulina Porizhkova


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paul Revere


----------



## LadyCook61

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## ChefJune

Michael Jordan


----------



## josh_swinehart

Jordan Sparks


----------



## LadyCook61

Sissy Spacek.........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steven King


----------



## josh_swinehart

Kingsley Shacklebolt


----------



## LadyCook61

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## josh_swinehart

Mackenzie Phillips


----------



## middie

Peabo Bryson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barry White


----------



## LadyCook61

Whitney Houston


----------



## meshoo96

Harvey Keitel...


----------



## ChefJune

katharine Hepburn


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> katharine Hepburn


 
hepburn=james norville

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nancy Reagan


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Long


----------



## ChefJune

Lauren Bacall


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bobbie Gentry


----------



## LadyCook61

George Makaris


----------



## ChefJune

Michele Scicolone


----------



## LadyCook61

Susan Hayward


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Ford


----------



## sattie

Freddie Prinze Jr.


----------



## ChefJune

Prince Johnson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jerry Springer


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Jerry Springer


 

rachel ray

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Suzanne Somers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Samuel Adams


----------



## LadyCook61

Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## sattie

Blake Lively


----------



## LadyCook61

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## ChefJune

Lauren Hutton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Fonda


----------



## ChefJune

Fabrice Rion


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Crenna


----------



## ChefJune

Clarence Carter


----------



## LadyCook61

Claudette Colbert


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Claudette Colbert


 

tom jones

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

James Gardner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Grandma Moses


----------



## middie

Madonna.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mike Wallace


----------



## LadyCook61

Willy Nelson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nelson Mandela


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Balsam


----------



## middie

Billy The Kid


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billy Joel


----------



## LadyCook61

John Wayne....


----------



## ChefJune

Wayne Ensrud


----------



## Uncle Bob

Edward R Murrow


----------



## ChefJune

Maureen O'Sullivan


----------



## Barb L.

Moms Mabley .........


----------



## LadyCook61

Maurice Chevelier


----------



## quicksilver

Christopher Walkin


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Conrad


----------



## ChefJune

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## ChefJune

JJ Johnson........


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jack Daniels


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Dennis Weaver


----------



## LadyCook61

babetoo said:


> shirley temple
> 
> babe


 
Huh? .............


----------



## ChefJune

William Saroyan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sarah Vaughn


----------



## LadyCook61

Van Johnson......


----------



## Uncle Bob

June Jacobs


----------



## LadyCook61

Johnny Cash


----------



## ChefJune

Cathy Guisewhite


----------



## LadyCook61

George Gobel


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Dickel


----------



## LadyCook61

Dick Martin...


----------



## ChefJune

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## redkitty

Demi Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Mercedes Ruehl


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Burton...


----------



## redkitty

Burt Reynolds


----------



## quicksilver

Ron Howard


----------



## LadyCook61

Howard Duff....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Daniel Boone


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob Hope...............


----------



## Mama

Henry Winkler


----------



## sattie

Wayne N-e-w-t-o-n!!!


----------



## redkitty

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ronald Reagan


----------



## LadyCook61

Rachel Ray.


----------



## ChefJune

Rita Mae Brown


----------



## LadyCook61

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## middie

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## sattie

Jimmy Kimmle


----------



## middie

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Barb L.

Ray Stevens .......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sam Cooke.,.,.,.,,.,


----------



## Barb L.

Connie Francis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frank N. Stine


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Ride................


----------



## sattie

Rowan Atkins


----------



## LadyCook61

Allen Funt...


----------



## ChefJune

Freddie Fender


----------



## LadyCook61

Freddie Prinz


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Funk.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## LadyCook61

Fernando Rey...


----------



## josh_swinehart

Rae Dawn Chong


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlton Heston


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Charlton Heston


 

harry potter

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

Perry Como


----------



## LadyCook61

Caroll O'Connor


----------



## josh_swinehart

Connor Cruise


----------



## LadyCook61

Celine Dion


----------



## josh_swinehart

Deion Sanders


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandy Duncan


----------



## josh_swinehart

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Duncan Hunter[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## LadyCook61

Hermione Gingold


----------



## sattie

Gary Senise


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brenda Lee


----------



## LadyCook61

Lee Marvin


----------



## ChefJune

Marvin Gaye.....


----------



## LadyCook61

George Peppard...


----------



## ChefJune

Peter O'Toole...


----------



## LadyCook61

Olivia D'Haviland


----------



## ChefJune

Debra Winger


----------



## LadyCook61

William Holden


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Gurley Brown


----------



## redkitty

Barry Manalow


----------



## LadyCook61

Matt Dillon


----------



## ChefJune

Donna Reed


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Reed


----------



## Uncle Bob

Red Skelton


----------



## ChefJune

Sharon Stone


----------



## LadyCook61

sylvester stallone


----------



## ChefJune

Simon Cowell


----------



## josh_swinehart

Coco Channel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Katherine Hepburn


 
nancy regan

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Boone


----------



## LadyCook61

Bert Lahr.................


----------



## Uncle Bob

Larry King


----------



## LadyCook61

Kevin Kline......


----------



## middie

Keith Urban.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ursula Andrews


----------



## middie

Anderson Cooper


----------



## ChefJune

Carl Reiner...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rich Little


----------



## LadyCook61

Lainie Kazan


----------



## middie

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## mudbug

Conchata Ferrell


----------



## babetoo

mudbug said:


> Conchata Ferrell


 
frank sintra

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Sondra Locke


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Sondra Locke


 

loretta young

babe


----------



## texasgirl

young mc....


----------



## middie

M.C. Hammer....


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Hunt....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hal Holbrook


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hayes...........


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Helen Hayes...........


 
shirley temple

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

babetoo said:


> shirley temple
> 
> babe


 
suppose to be an H


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> suppose to be an H


 
oh well, harry truman

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Tessa Dahl.......


----------



## LadyCook61

Diana Rigg


----------



## middie

Robin Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Wonka


----------



## middie

Winona Judd


----------



## LadyCook61

Jimmy Stewart


----------



## middie

Stevie Nicks


----------



## LadyCook61

Nicole Kidman


----------



## middie

Kenny Chesney


----------



## LadyCook61

Carol Lombard


----------



## redkitty

Laura Dern


----------



## middie

Dean McDermitt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Marilyn McCoo


----------



## middie

Michael J. Fox


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Couples


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlie Chaplin....


----------



## ChefJune

Craig Stadler


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## ChefJune

Mary Martin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mitch Miller


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlee Matlin


----------



## ChefJune

Michael Moore


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Michael Moore


 
mary poppins

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peter Pan.................


----------



## ChefJune

Patricia Neal


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nick Faldo


----------



## LadyCook61

Frankenstein


----------



## ChefJune

LadyCook61 said:


> Frankenstein


 
What's his LAST name?  (or is it his first?) 

Florence Fabricant


----------



## Uncle Bob

Florence Nightingale


----------



## LadyCook61

Nick Nolte...


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Nick Nolte...


 
nicole kidman

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Helmond


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Katherine Helmond


 
henry ford. 

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Felicia Farr,.,.,..,.,.,


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Gwynn


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Gwen Stefani


----------



## ChefJune

Sam Waterston


----------



## LadyCook61

William Shakespeare


----------



## ChefJune

Susan Hayward


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hayes


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Helen Hayes


 

helen hunt

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trisha Yearwood


----------



## LadyCook61

Yul Brynner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bob Newhart


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy McKeon


----------



## ChefJune

McKie Fitzhugh


----------



## LadyCook61

Frankie Avalon


----------



## middie

Aaron Neville


----------



## LadyCook61

Nathan Hale


----------



## babetoo

Harry truman

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Hanks............


----------



## middie

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## LadyCook61

Brian Ahearn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ann Magaret


----------



## ChefJune

but Uncle Bob.... AnnMargret is all one name.  there isn't a last name (well, there is, it's Olsson, but that's not her "professional" name..  and anyway, her married name is Smith....)

so how do I respond?  another "A"?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Van Johnson


----------



## LadyCook61

Joe DiMaggio


----------



## ChefJune

Dorothy Lamour


----------



## LadyCook61

Leonard     Nimoy


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Wilson


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Nelson


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Willie Nelson


 
nelson  riddle

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Randolph Scott


----------



## ChefJune

Scott Brady


----------



## LadyCook61

Bryan Brown


----------



## ChefJune

Bruce Willis


----------



## LadyCook61

William Powell


----------



## ChefJune

Pamela Mason


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Matlin


----------



## ChefJune

Mason Williams


----------



## Uncle Bob

W. C. Fields


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> W. C. Fields


 
Fred Astair

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Alice Faye


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fanny Flagg


----------



## LadyCook61

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Ray Allen


----------



## middie

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Truman


----------



## middie

Tracey Gold


----------



## ChefJune

Gertrude Stein


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Gertrude Stein


 
shirley temple  babe


----------



## ChefJune

Terry Teachout


----------



## Linda123

Tom Sellack


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephanie Zimbalist


----------



## ChefJune

Zasu Pitts


----------



## LadyCook61

Pat O'Brien


----------



## ChefJune

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## middie

John Meloncamp


----------



## ChefJune

Michel Petrucciani


----------



## Uncle Bob

'Pappy' Boyington


----------



## mudbug

Bob, Uncle


----------



## ChefJune

Ursula Andress


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy Taylor


----------



## ChefJune

Taylor Caldwell


----------



## mudbug

Calamity Jane


----------



## LadyCook61

Jane Russell


----------



## middie

Russell Crowe


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Russell Crowe


 
carol channing   babe


----------



## ChefJune

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## AMSeccia

David Lee Roth


----------



## ChefJune

Robert Redford


----------



## LadyCook61

Rhonda Fleming


----------



## Uncle Bob

Faye Dunaway


----------



## LadyCook61

Donald Sutherland


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sandy Duncan


----------



## LadyCook61

Daniel Boone


----------



## middie

Bob Dylan


----------



## LadyCook61

Danny Thomas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tom Horn


----------



## mudbug

Helen Keller


----------



## ChefJune

Kathleen Turner


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Turner


----------



## middie

Ted Nugent


----------



## babetoo

tom cruise

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Barnes


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Fred Barnes


 
bob newhartbabe


----------



## LadyCook61

Natalie Wood


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Cronkite


----------



## appletart

Charlie Rose


----------



## ChefJune

Richard Roundtree


----------



## appletart

Rachael Ray


----------



## LadyCook61

Ricky Nelson


----------



## middie

Nelly Furtado.......


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Foster


----------



## middie

Fred Rogers


----------



## appletart

Robert De Nero


----------



## pot clanger

Drew Barrymore


----------



## middie

Billy Idol


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Billy Idol


 
ida lapino ?                                       babe


----------



## ChefJune

Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## LadyCook61

Willam Holden


----------



## SixSix210

Harrison Ford


----------



## appletart

Frances Farmer


----------



## LadyCook61

Frankie Valli


----------



## sattie

Val Kilmer


----------



## pot clanger

Katie Holmes


----------



## pot clanger

ooooh - forget Katie Holmes ....

KATHERINE HEPBURN!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Hedy Lamarr


 
lily tomlin                      babe


----------



## Barbara L

Terri Garber

Barbara


----------



## pot clanger

George Carlin


----------



## Barbara L

Caitlin Meyer

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

Mike Connors


----------



## pot clanger

Carrie Fisher


----------



## LadyCook61

Finola Hughes


----------



## pot clanger

Henry Fonda


----------



## ChefJune

Freddie Green


----------



## herbgrower

Gene Simmons


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve Martin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mike Anderson


----------



## LadyCook61

Andrew Jackson


----------



## sattie

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Uncle Bob

Itzhak Perlman


----------



## sattie

Paul Schaffer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sonny James


----------



## JillyBean

Juliette Lewis


----------



## sattie

JillyBean said:


> Juliette Lewis


 
Love her!!!

Laura Dern


----------



## ChefJune

Debra Winger


----------



## pot clanger

WC Fields


----------



## LadyCook61

Faith Ford


----------



## sattie

Fred Savage


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Uncle Bob

David Niven


----------



## LadyCook61

Natalie Wood


----------



## ChefJune

Will Smith...


----------



## herbgrower

Susan Sarandon


----------



## ChefJune

Suvir Saran


----------



## LadyCook61

Susan Sarandon


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Suvir Saran


 
supermanbabe


----------



## pot clanger

Sarah Silverman  (just to keep it rolling with those darn "S's"....)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Spider Man


----------



## sattie

Marvin Gaye


----------



## pot clanger

Gary Newman - since we're going with musicians


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> Gary Newman - since we're going with musicians


 
nancy sintra                                          babe


----------



## pot clanger

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Wells


----------



## meshoo96

will smith


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## LadyCook61

Sally Struthers


----------



## middie

Steve Martin


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Mull


----------



## ChefJune

Mimi Hines.....


----------



## pot clanger

Helen Mirrin


----------



## ChefJune

Margot Fonteyn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Felix Mendelsohn


----------



## middie

Martin Short


----------



## ChefJune

Samantha Sang


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shirley Temple


----------



## LadyCook61

Timothy Bottoms


----------



## middie

Bill Murray


----------



## Uncle Bob

Marlon Brando


----------



## LadyCook61

Brenda Vacarro


----------



## ChefJune

Valerie Bertinelli


----------



## LadyCook61

Brenda Lee


----------



## pot clanger

Liam Nielson


----------



## ChefJune

pot clanger said:


> Liam Nielson


 
heehee  you just made an Irishman Swedish. 

Nicolas Cage


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## ChefJune

Campbell Brown


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billie Holiday


----------



## ChefJune

Heller Halladay


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Heller Halladay


 

yual brenner, don't think it is spelled right but you get the idea


babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buffalo Bill


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Buffalo Bill


 


bill cosby

babe


----------



## ChefJune

babetoo said:


> yual brenner, don't think it is spelled right but you get the idea
> 
> 
> babe



How does Yul Brynner (that's his name!) follow Heller Halliday?????


----------



## ChefJune

babetoo said:


> bill cosby
> 
> babe



Calamity Jane!


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> How does Yul Brynner (that's his name!) follow Heller Halliday?????


 
beats me. must have had a senior moment. lol 

babe


----------



## herbgrower

Jordan Prachnow - (I think thats how his last name is spelled)


----------



## LadyCook61

Paula Prentiss


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Paula Prentiss


 
sylvester stalone

babe. 


not al all certain of spelling


----------



## ChefJune

Peter Lind Hayes


(Babe, Sylvester Stallone's first name doesn't start with a "P" as in Prentiss.)


----------



## LadyCook61

Susan Hayward


----------



## ChefJune

Harry Warren


----------



## pot clanger

William Holden


----------



## ChefJune

Holden Caulfield


----------



## LadyCook61

Carrie Nye


----------



## pot clanger

*Nancy Griffin* (fave female vocalist/songwriter, guitar player - check her out!)

Chef June:  "Holden Caufield"- you're gooooood!


----------



## ChefJune

Gladys Knight


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Gladys Knight


 
katie coric

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Kuralt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## ChefJune

Kwame Nkrumah


----------



## Uncle Bob

Neil Armstrong


----------



## ChefJune

Alfred B. Street


----------



## Uncle Bob

Susan B. Anthony


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Charles Kuralt


 

Kay Ballard


babe


----------



## ChefJune

Anthony Benedetto (aka Tony Bennett!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## Barb L.

Neil Young ..........


----------



## LadyCook61

Yvonne DeCarlo


----------



## Barb L.

Dick Clark .......


----------



## butzie

Cindy Lauper


----------



## LadyCook61

Laurie Piper


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paula Abdul


----------



## LadyCook61

Adam West


----------



## pot clanger

WC Fields


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Lovejoy


----------



## LadyCook61

Lois Lane


----------



## Uncle Bob

Luke Skywalker


----------



## pot clanger

Syd Charisse


----------



## Barb L.

Chuck Norris .......


----------



## pot clanger

Neve Campbell


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> Neve Campbell


 
carol oconner

babe


----------



## pot clanger

awwww... miss him!  he was great....

Oprah?    (I'm mad I can't come up with anyone else!)


----------



## Barb L.

Oprah - Olive Oil


----------



## Uncle Bob

Olivia de Havilland


----------



## pot clanger

Barb L said:


> Oprah - Olive Oil



Good one, Barb!

Hillary S****


----------



## pot clanger

ummm - that was strange... (am officially paranoid about using "bad" words here...)

ok, how 'bout Harvey Keitel


----------



## babetoo

pot clanger said:


> ummm - that was strange... (am officially paranoid about using "bad" words here...)
> 
> ok, how 'bout Harvey Keitel


 
harry karry

babe


----------



## Barb L.

Kenny Rogers ...........


----------



## sattie

Renee Zellwegger


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zell Miller


----------



## middie

Michelle Pfeiffer (s/p?)


----------



## pot clanger

Pia Zadora!


----------



## ChefJune

Zelda Fitzgerald


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Zelda Fitzgerald


 

frankie avalon

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Amanda Hesser


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Mirren


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Blaine-Rozgay


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Robert DeNiro


----------



## ChefJune

Debbie Allen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Allen Ladd


----------



## LadyCook61

Larry Hagman


----------



## ChefJune

Hayley Mills


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Hayley Mills


 
merle strepp

babe


----------



## Barb L.

Steve Allen ..........


----------



## LadyCook61

Allen Funt


----------



## ChefJune

Frédéric Chopin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Claude Debussy


----------



## ChefJune

Devra Hall Levy


----------



## middie

Loretta Lynn


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Swit


----------



## middie

Susan Serandon


----------



## ChefJune

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paul Revere


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Redford


----------



## ChefJune

Rebecca Schaffer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steve McQueen


----------



## quicksilver

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Pan


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Peter Pan


 

paul newman

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy McKeon


----------



## ChefJune

Mickey Roker


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Mickey Roker


 
robert redford

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roberta Flack


----------



## GrantsKat

Frank Sinatra


----------



## LadyCook61

Sela Ward


----------



## ChefJune

Wesla Whitfield


----------



## LadyCook61

William Holden


----------



## GrantsKat

Henry Winkler


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wally Cleaver


----------



## GrantsKat

Candace Bergen


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Stiller


----------



## GrantsKat

Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## LadyCook61

Deanna Durbin


----------



## redkitty

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## babetoo

redkitty said:


> Dan Aykroyd


 

anne bancroft

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Barbara Bain


----------



## ChefJune

Butch Miles


----------



## GrantsKat

Milton Berle


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brodrick Crawford


----------



## LadyCook61

Cindy Crawford


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Cindy Crawford


 
carol burnett

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Barbra Streisand


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stella Stevens


----------



## LadyCook61

Steven Spielberg


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Steven Spielberg


 
susan sarandon

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Samuel L Jackson


----------



## GrantsKat

James Garner


----------



## quicksilver

Greg Allman​


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan Young


----------



## pot clanger

Yves St. Laurent


----------



## ChefJune

Slim Gaylord


----------



## quicksilver

Gregory Hines​


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gaylord Ravenal


----------



## quicksilver

JINKS, Uncle Bob.

Ronald Coleman


----------



## babetoo

quicksilver said:


> JINKS, Uncle Bob.
> 
> Ronald Coleman


  carrie fisher

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Fu Manchu


----------



## middie

Mimi Rodgers


----------



## ChefJune

Richard Rodgers!


----------



## LadyCook61

Ronald Reagan


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Ronald Reagan


 

rachel ray

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Ray Romano


----------



## GrantsKat

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## ChefJune

Diana Krall


----------



## middie

Kurt Russell


----------



## ChefJune

Russell Malone


----------



## herbgrower

Melissa Etheridge


----------



## babetoo

herbgrower said:


> Melissa Etheridge


 
ella fitzgerald

babe


----------



## middie

Fred Astaire


----------



## Maidrite

*ADAM WEST*


----------



## GrantsKat

Winston Churchill


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Caroline Kennedy


 
kevin costner

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Rhea


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Long


----------



## ChefJune

Louisa May Alcott


----------



## Maidrite

_  Abraham Lincoln _


----------



## GrantsKat

Lawrence Welk


----------



## babetoo

GrantsKat said:


> Lawrence Welk


 

oliver wendal holmes 

babe, i think that is cheating. if it is sorry.


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Winchell


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## ChefJune

Margaret Mitchell


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Margaret Mitchell


 
mary martin

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Mike Connors


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlton Heston


----------



## sattie

Helen Hunt


----------



## ChefJune

Huntley Baldwin


----------



## GrantsKat

Bobby Flay


----------



## LadyCook61

Frederick March


----------



## GrantsKat

Motley Crue


----------



## ChefJune

Maguy LeCoze


----------



## LadyCook61

Laraine Day


----------



## middie

Doris Day


----------



## ChefJune

Dennis Day!


----------



## middie

Dennis Rodman... couldn't think of anymore days lol


----------



## ChefJune

Rod Stewart


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Rod Stewart


 


steve Mcqueen

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

Mae West


----------



## ChefJune

Will Smith........


----------



## quicksilver

Sarah Jessica Parker​


----------



## GrantsKat

Parker Stevenson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sally Fields


----------



## Barb L.

fred flintstone .....


----------



## Salami

Freddy Prinze jr.


----------



## ChefJune

Peter Sellars


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Peter Sellars


 

sally fields

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Fannie Flagg


----------



## quicksilver

ChefJune said:


> Fannie Flagg


 
Fred McMurray


----------



## ChefJune

Mulgrew Miller


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Poppins


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Mary Poppins


 
phillip marlow

babe


----------



## meshoo96

merv griffin


----------



## ChefJune

Gertrude Lawrence


----------



## GrantsKat

Loni Anderson


----------



## LadyCook61

Al Pacino


----------



## ChefJune

Pablo Casals


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sharon T. Herbst


----------



## ChefJune

Uncle Bob said:


> Sharon T. Herbst


 
Now Uncle Bob, I _loved_ me some Sharon Tyler Herbst, but please tell me how her name follows Pablo *C*asals?


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Now Uncle Bob, I _loved_ me some Sharon Tyler Herbst, but please tell me how her name follows Pablo *C*asals?


 
herbet hoover

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

Hank Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

Wally Cox


----------



## sattie

Clive Barker


----------



## babetoo

sattie said:


> Clive Barker


 

bette midler

babe


----------



## sattie

*Mekhi Phifer*


----------



## Uncle Bob

ChefJune said:


> Now Uncle Bob, I _loved_ me some Sharon Tyler Herbst, but please tell me how her name follows Pablo *C*asals?


 
I have not a clue.........

Paul Bunyan


----------



## LadyCook61

Brynn Thayer


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Brynn Thayer


 

tom hanks

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Houdini


----------



## ChefJune

Hurd Hatfield


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hal Holbrook


----------



## LadyCook61

Harriet Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nelson Mandela


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Martin


----------



## middie

Martin Sheen


----------



## LadyCook61

Shelly Winters


----------



## ChefJune

Wycliffe Gordon


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Wycliffe Gordon


 
george clooney

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Claire Bloom


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barry Goldwater


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Peck


----------



## ChefJune

Paula Poundstone


----------



## LadyCook61

Paula Prentiss


----------



## middie

Phil Collins !!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Carrie Underwood


----------



## LadyCook61

Ulysses Grant


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Ulysses Grant


 

gloria swanson

babe


----------



## Mama

Steven Curtis Chapman


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Mama

Cindy McCain


----------



## ChefJune

Marilyn McCoo


----------



## middie

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## GrantsKat

Paul Stanley


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steve Martin


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Landon.


----------



## ChefJune

Linda Lavin


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## ChefJune

Yma Sumac


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Yma Sumac


 

shirley temple


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Tim Matheson


----------



## ChefJune

Melissa Gilbert


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Jones


----------



## ChefJune

Jackie Joyner Kersee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kevin Bacon


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Kevin Bacon


 
billy joel

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Jeremy Pelt


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Jeremy Pelt


 
patty duke

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

David Hedison


----------



## ChefJune

Hamilton Fish


----------



## LadyCook61

Frankie Avalon


----------



## ChefJune

Alicia Keyes


----------



## LadyCook61

Kate Jackson


----------



## GrantsKat

Janis Joplin


----------



## LadyCook61

James Dean


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> James Dean


 

dean martin

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Mabel Normand


----------



## ChefJune

Norman Simmons


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Norman Simmons


 

steve mc queen

babe


----------



## ChefJune

McGee Hickey


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> McGee Hickey


 
henry morgan

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

Mel Brooks


----------



## LadyCook61

Brent Spiner


----------



## ChefJune

Sam (The Man) Taylor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tom Hanks


----------



## Barb L.

Hugh Downs ....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Donald Duck Trump


----------



## GrantsKat

Uncle Bob said:


> Donald Duck Trump


 


Trace Adkins


----------



## ChefJune

GrantsKat said:


> Trace Adkins


 
I'm curious who that is?

Alton Brown


----------



## TyPiece

Trace Adkins is a country singer

Bo Jackson.......Bo knows the celebrity name game!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Jack Palance


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Jack Palance


 
patty duke

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

David Niven


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy McKeon


----------



## LadyCook61

Michelle Lee


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Michelle Lee


 
lucy arnez

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Alison Arnett


----------



## GrantsKat

Alice Cooper


----------



## ChefJune

Cootie Williams


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Shatner


----------



## LadyCook61

Shelley Long


----------



## ChefJune

Lawrence Fishburne


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Gwynne


----------



## sattie

Gary Busey


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Bain


----------



## sattie

Brian DePalma


----------



## ChefJune

Diana Krall


----------



## LadyCook61

Kevin Kline


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Kevin Kline


 
kitty carlise sp?

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Calvin Klein


----------



## ChefJune

Kristine Kidd


----------



## LadyCook61

Kevin McCarthy


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Kevin McCarthy


 
mary martin

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Mull


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Martin Mull


 

mary tyler moore

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kevin Costner


----------



## LadyCook61

Corbin Benson


----------



## ChefJune

Beyonce Knowles


----------



## GrantsKat

Kit Carson


----------



## LadyCook61

Carole Lombard


----------



## ChefJune

Lily Langtry


----------



## LadyCook61

Lillian Gish


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Lillian Gish


 
gary moore

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Maria Callas


----------



## LadyCook61

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Caroline Kennedy


 
kyra sedwick

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Salman Rushdie


----------



## quicksilver

Ralph Kramdin​


----------



## LadyCook61

Kathryn  Hays


----------



## ChefJune

Halle Berry


----------



## LadyCook61

Bridget Bardot


----------



## TyPiece

Bob Weir


----------



## babetoo

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> Bob Weir


 
willie wonka

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

William Shakespeare


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> William Shakespeare


 
shelly winters

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Wyatt Earp


----------



## quicksilver

Edward G Robinson


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Basehart


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Richard Basehart


 

billy joel

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Jimmy Stewart


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Jimmy Stewart


 

stella dallas really showing my age here

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Daniel Boone


----------



## ChefJune

Betsey Apple


----------



## LadyCook61

Adrienne Barbel


----------



## meshoo96

Buster Poindexter


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Sellers


----------



## ChefJune

Suzanne Somers


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## ChefJune

McKie Fitzhugh


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> McKie Fitzhugh


 
frank sintra

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

sela ward


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> sela ward


 

warren bauttey(sp?)


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

babetoo said:


> warren bauttey(sp?)
> 
> 
> babe


 
I know of Warren Beatty but not bauttey


----------



## LadyCook61

Brad Dillman


----------



## MexicoKaren

David Janssen


----------



## roadfix

Jim Carey


----------



## LadyCook61

Carol Channing


----------



## ChefJune

Carly Simon


----------



## MexicoKaren

Sarah Brightman


----------



## babetoo

MexicoKaren said:


> Sarah Brightman


 

barbra streisand

babe


----------



## TyPiece

Stephen Tyler


----------



## LadyCook61

Tim Matheson


----------



## ChefJune

Margaret Mead


----------



## LadyCook61

Meg Ryan


----------



## GrantsKat

Ron Howard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Howard Keel


----------



## deelady

Kevin Costner


----------



## LadyCook61

Carrie Nye


----------



## ChefJune

Nicolas LeBec


----------



## LadyCook61

Larry Hagman


----------



## MexicoKaren

Hal Holbrook


----------



## sattie

Harry Hamlin


----------



## LadyCook61

Hermione Gingold


----------



## deelady

Gary Cooper


----------



## ChefJune

Clive Pearse


----------



## LadyCook61

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Pierce Brosnan


 
betty davis

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Billy Pierce


----------



## deelady

pipi longstocking


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Loretta Young


 

jung

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Yvonne DeCarlo


----------



## LadyCook61

David Jansen


----------



## ChefJune

Johnny Mathis


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael J. Fox


----------



## ChefJune

Finola Hughes


----------



## deelady

Hugh Grant


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Peck


----------



## MexicoKaren

Paulette Goddard


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Hines


----------



## ChefJune

Greta Garbo


----------



## deelady

Greg Brady


----------



## ChefJune

Bonita Granville Colman


----------



## roadfix

Candice Bergen


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Franklin


----------



## ChefJune

Frantz Fanon


----------



## LadyCook61

Frankie Avalon


----------



## ChefJune

Alex Rodriguez


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Crenna


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Richard Crenna


 

carol burnett

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Brad Pitt


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Brad Pitt


 
patrica neal

babe


----------



## roadfix

Neal Simon


----------



## deelady

Samual Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

Jack Nicholson


----------



## deelady

Nicholas Cage


----------



## LadyCook61

Carolyn Jones


----------



## middie

Jennifer Garner


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Jennifer Garner


 

gerald ford

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

Frank Stallone


----------



## suziquzie

Stevie Wonder


----------



## ChefJune

Wendy Wasserstein


----------



## middie

Wynona Judd


----------



## LadyCook61

James Woods


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Wynona Judd


 

james brolin

babe


----------



## TyPiece

Bobby Flay


----------



## MexicoKaren

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mercury Morris


----------



## LadyCook61

morris the cat


----------



## GrantsKat

Cat Stevens


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephanie Powers


----------



## MexicoKaren

Powers Boothe


----------



## ChefJune

Brooke Shields


----------



## LadyCook61

Sheila MacRae


----------



## ChefJune

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## LadyCook61

Mike Connors


----------



## ChefJune

Carroll O'Connor


----------



## roadfix

Omar Sharif


----------



## LadyCook61

Shannon Doherty


----------



## roadfix

David Cassidy


----------



## LadyCook61

Christopher Reeve


----------



## ChefJune

Robin Roberts


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Ryan


----------



## ChefJune

Reginald Veal


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Reginald Veal


 
vicky lawerence

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

Loretta Swit


----------



## deelady

Sally Feilds


----------



## ChefJune

Fulvia Sesani


----------



## MexicoKaren

Shirley Boothe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Monroe


----------



## deelady

*Mickey Mantle*


----------



## ChefJune

Mamie VanDoren


----------



## deelady

Vivica Fox


----------



## LadyCook61

Freddie Prinz


----------



## deelady

Paula Abdul


----------



## ChefJune

Amelia Earhart


----------



## LadyCook61

Eddie Albert


----------



## ChefJune

Al Di Meola


----------



## LadyCook61

Dyan Cannon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chubby Checker


----------



## ChefJune

Chris Evert


----------



## LadyCook61

Eddie Murphy


----------



## LPBeier

Mia Farrow


----------



## deelady

Fannie Farmer


----------



## meshoo96

Fran Drescher


----------



## LadyCook61

Doris Day


----------



## deelady

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## LPBeier

Louis Armstrong


----------



## LadyCook61

Aaron Burr


----------



## deelady

Amelia Earhart


----------



## LadyCook61

Eileen Brennan


----------



## deelady

Hey!! 


ok ok......Bary Manilow


----------



## deelady

LOL I give up!


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Steenbergen


----------



## deelady

Steve Madden


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Martin


----------



## LPBeier

Mark Sommers


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## LPBeier

Maggie Smith


----------



## deelady

Steve Martin


----------



## ChefJune

Martin Sheen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shelly Winters


----------



## LPBeier

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ginger Rogers


----------



## babetoo

daniel defo

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Davy Crockett


----------



## MexicoKaren

Candace Bergen


----------



## ChefJune

Bella Abzug


----------



## deelady

Albert Einstein


----------



## LadyCook61

Emma Thompson


----------



## deelady

Thomas Edison


----------



## LPBeier

Carol Channing

(okay, I know there was a "C" somewhere!)


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## deelady

Connie Chung


----------



## LPBeier

Charlie Chan


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> Connie Chung


 
carol o'conner

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Oliver North


----------



## deelady

Nancy Regan


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## LPBeier

Charles Laughton


----------



## LadyCook61

Laurence Harvey


----------



## deelady

Harriet Tubman


----------



## babetoo

tom jones

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

John Ritter


----------



## nitroy2k

robin williams


----------



## LadyCook61

William Powell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paula Abdul


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan Alda


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alton Brown


----------



## deelady

Bob Hope


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> Bob Hope


 

helen hunt

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hoot Gibson


----------



## LadyCook61

Garry Moore


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Martin


----------



## ChefJune

Mary Garden


----------



## LadyCook61

Gardner McKay


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Gardner McKay


 

micheal moore

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Michelle Lee


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Michelle Lee


 
lucy

babe


----------



## MexicoKaren

Bela Lugosi


----------



## LadyCook61

Lee Iacocca


----------



## ChefJune

Irene Reid....


----------



## GrantsKat

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## LadyCook61

David Duvochny


----------



## LPBeier

David Dukes


----------



## LadyCook61

Danny DeVito


----------



## Uncle Bob

Drew Barrymore


----------



## ChefJune

Beverly Sills


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandra Dee


----------



## MexicoKaren

Daniel deFoe


----------



## GrantsKat

Dean Koontz


----------



## LadyCook61

Kathryn Kuhlman


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Kathryn Kuhlman


 
kitty carlile

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Carolyn Jones


----------



## ChefJune

Justine Bateman


----------



## LadyCook61

Benny Hinn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Helen Hayes


----------



## LadyCook61

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## ChefJune

Susan SaintJames


----------



## babetoo

sally fields

babe


----------



## deelady

Frederick Jackson Turner


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Turner


----------



## meshoo96

Tina Turner...I couldn't resist, sorry...


----------



## LadyCook61

Carly Simon


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Carly Simon


 
shirley jones

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

James Coburn


----------



## ChefJune

Curious how "Carly Simon" follows "Tina Turner?"

Ah, well........ 

_James Coburn_ -- Carol Burnett


----------



## LadyCook61

ChefJune said:


> Curious how "Carly Simon" follows "Tina Turner?"
> 
> Ah, well........
> 
> _James Coburn_ -- Carol Burnett


 
because I didn't see the other name before I posted .


----------



## GrantsKat

LadyCook61 said:


> because I didn't see the other name before I posted .


 LC we all make mistakes, no biggy!

Burt Reynolds


----------



## LadyCook61

Ron Howard


----------



## GrantsKat

Hugh Hefner


----------



## ChefJune

Holly Hunter


----------



## LadyCook61

howard Hughes


----------



## ChefJune

Hugh Grant


----------



## LadyCook61

Greta Garbo


----------



## ChefJune

G. Gordon Liddy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Linda Evans


----------



## roadfix

Ellen Bernstein


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bob Hope


----------



## roadfix

Hillary S w a n k

(spaced because her last name gets S****)


----------



## babetoo

shirley mcClain

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Short


----------



## ChefJune

Salma Hayak


----------



## roadfix

Henry Mancini


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> Henry Mancini


 

marilyn monroe

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Moncef Meddeb


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Moncef Meddeb


 
mary martin

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

Martina Mcbride


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Mull


----------



## deelady

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Mickey Mantle


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mike Anderson


----------



## LPBeier

Andy Rooney


----------



## ChefJune

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chuck Norris


----------



## ChefJune

Norman Simmons


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steve McQueen


----------



## sattie

Michael Vartan


----------



## deelady

Vincent Van Gough


----------



## LadyCook61

Van Johnson


----------



## deelady

Johnny Depp


----------



## ChefJune

Deborah Norville


----------



## Uncle Bob

Naomi Campbell


----------



## LadyCook61

Connie Francis


----------



## deelady

Frank Sinatra


----------



## GrantsKat

Simon LeBon


----------



## LadyCook61

Lon Chaney


----------



## babetoo

charlie sheen

babe


----------



## roadfix

Sheena Easton


----------



## ChefJune

Edna St. Vincent Millay


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Poppins


----------



## LPBeier

Popeye (the) Sailorman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sally Fields


----------



## deelady

Frd Astaire


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan Hale


----------



## deelady

Henry Ford


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Sewell Whitney


----------



## deelady

Whitney Houston


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Houdini


----------



## LPBeier

Harry Hamlin


----------



## ChefJune

Hardy Rodenstock


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Hardy Rodenstock


 

rachel ray

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

Ray Charles


----------



## LadyCook61

Charles Coburn


----------



## LPBeier

Cass Elliott


----------



## LadyCook61

Elaine Stritch


----------



## GrantsKat

Stockard Channing


----------



## LPBeier

Carol Channing


----------



## GrantsKat

Charlie Chan


----------



## LPBeier

Cole Porter


----------



## ChefJune

Porter Meriwether


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Crosby


----------



## ChefJune

Claudia Cassidy


----------



## LPBeier

Candy Clark


----------



## GrantsKat

Connie Stevens


----------



## LadyCook61

Sondra Locke


----------



## babetoo

loreta  young

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Yul Brynner


----------



## ChefJune

Bonnie Blue Butler


----------



## LadyCook61

Bill Murray


----------



## deelady

Mickey Rooney


----------



## LPBeier

Rock Hudson


----------



## orlando521

Christian Bale


----------



## babetoo

orlando521 said:


> Christian Bale


 betty grable

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Gale Gordon


----------



## LadyCook61

George Peppard


----------



## LPBeier

Paul Newman


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy Stafford


----------



## LPBeier

Sal Mineo


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Sal Mineo


 

martin sheen

babe


----------



## roadfix

Sheena Easton


----------



## deelady

Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

John Lennon


----------



## deelady

Lena Horn


----------



## LPBeier

Henry Ford


----------



## roadfix

Frank Zappa


----------



## ChefJune

Zelda Fitzgerald


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Rogers


----------



## LPBeier

Roger Moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Marion Ross


----------



## deelady

Rosa Parks


----------



## LadyCook61

Parker Stevenson


----------



## LPBeier

Steve Allen


----------



## LadyCook61

Alec Baldwin


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Alec Baldwin


 

billy joel

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Joel Grey


----------



## GrantsKat

Gary Coleman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cary Grant


----------



## LPBeier

Gregory Hines


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## ChefJune

LaVerne Baker


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob Hope


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Callahan


----------



## LadyCook61

Claire Bloom


----------



## ChefJune

Brian Blade


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barry White


----------



## GrantsKat

Whitey Ford


----------



## LadyCook61

Faith Ford


----------



## GrantsKat

Frank Sinatra


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandy Duncan


----------



## roadfix

Don Knotts


----------



## GrantsKat

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandra  Bullock


----------



## roadfix

Bill Murray


----------



## LadyCook61

Madeline Kahn


----------



## GrantsKat

Kathy Ireland


----------



## LadyCook61

Irene Dunne


----------



## GrantsKat

Donnie Osmond


----------



## LadyCook61

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## Uncle Bob

Redd Foxx


----------



## babetoo

forrest tucker

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Tim Allen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Allen Funt


----------



## LadyCook61

Finola Hughes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Howard Hughes


----------



## LadyCook61

Howard Duff


----------



## babetoo

danny thomas

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Selleck


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thomas Magnum


----------



## LadyCook61

Mack Sennett


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Mack Sennett


 


steve mcQueen

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Marilu Henner


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Marilu Henner


 

helen hayes

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hunt


----------



## GrantsKat

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brodrick Crawford


----------



## LadyCook61

Clarence Gilyard, jr.


----------



## GrantsKat

Grover Cleveland


----------



## LadyCook61

Charles Nelson Reilly


----------



## GrantsKat

Richard Gere


----------



## LadyCook61

George Washington


----------



## GrantsKat

Wayne Newton


----------



## LadyCook61

Natalie Wood


----------



## roadfix

Woody Allen


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> Woody Allen


 

allan funt

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred McMurray


----------



## ChefJune

Minnie Driver


----------



## luckytrim

Don Ho


----------



## LadyCook61

Heather Locklear


----------



## babetoo

larry storch

babe


----------



## luckytrim

STEVE McQUEEN


----------



## babetoo

nancy regan

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Ronald Reagan


----------



## roadfix

Ron Reagan (Jr)


----------



## ChefJune

Rose Kennedy


----------



## LadyCook61

Kaye Ballard


----------



## luckytrim

Donny osmond


----------



## LadyCook61

Orville Wright


----------



## GrantsKat

Winston Churchill


----------



## luckytrim

Carol lombard


----------



## GrantsKat

Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## LadyCook61

Patricia Heaton


----------



## luckytrim

Paul hogan

OOPS ! TOO SLOW
HARRIET NELSON


----------



## LadyCook61

Nelson Rockefeller


----------



## GrantsKat

Rick Springfield


----------



## luckytrim

Scatman caruthers


----------



## LadyCook61

Carol Channing


----------



## GrantsKat

Charlie Daniels


----------



## luckytrim

Davey jones


----------



## GrantsKat

Jerry Lewis


----------



## luckytrim

Lena horne


----------



## GrantsKat

Harry Hamlin


----------



## luckytrim

Harry belafonte


----------



## GrantsKat

Betty Ford


----------



## luckytrim

Frank fontaine


----------



## GrantsKat

Fred Astaire


----------



## luckytrim

ALFRED E. NEWMAN


----------



## GrantsKat

lol
Nancy Reagan


----------



## luckytrim

Ron howard


----------



## GrantsKat

Hank Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

William Holden


----------



## GrantsKat

Howdy Dowdy = )


----------



## luckytrim

Don rickles


----------



## GrantsKat

Robin Williams


----------



## luckytrim

Will rogers


----------



## GrantsKat

Richie Sambora


----------



## deelady

Sammy Sosa


----------



## GrantsKat

Steve McQueen


----------



## LadyCook61

Marion Ross


----------



## GrantsKat

Robert Blake


----------



## deelady

Bing Crosby


----------



## GrantsKat

Charlie Chapin


----------



## ChefJune

Chad Everett


----------



## babetoo

Evangeline


babe


----------



## ChefJune

Ernestine Anderson


----------



## babetoo

andy rooney

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Robert Frost


----------



## deelady

Fannie Mae


----------



## LadyCook61

Mae West


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Mae West


 

windell wilkie

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

William Hopper (was Paul Drake in the old Perry Mason shows)


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> William Hopper (was Paul Drake in the old Perry Mason shows)


 

harry belfontia sp?

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Davis


----------



## LPBeier

David Carradine


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> David Carradine


 

cary grant

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

George Hamilton


----------



## ChefJune

Hamilton Jordan


----------



## LPBeier

Judy Garland


----------



## Uncle Bob

Garth Brooks


----------



## LPBeier

Bob Geldof


----------



## deelady

Ginger Rodgers


----------



## ChefJune

Rick Rodgers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roy Rogers


----------



## LadyCook61

Roger Moore


----------



## GrantsKat

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael J. Fox


----------



## ChefJune

Fieval Mouse


----------



## GrantsKat

Freddie Prinze


----------



## LadyCook61

Patty McCormack


----------



## GrantsKat

Michael Landon


----------



## Uncle Bob

"Lucy" Ball


----------



## LadyCook61

Brenda Vaccaro


----------



## ChefJune

Victor Mature


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Short


----------



## ChefJune

Shorty Russell


----------



## luckytrim

Rodney dangerfield


----------



## SizzlininIN

dylan mcdermott


----------



## ChefJune

Melvyn Masters


----------



## Uncle Bob

Master Yoda


----------



## LadyCook61

*yvette mimieu *


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> *yvette mimieu *


 

margaret mitchell

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Mitch Miller


----------



## ChefJune

Mike Melvoin


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Higgins Clark


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Mary Higgins Clark


 

cindy lauper

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

Clive Barker


----------



## LPBeier

Bob Barker


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Bob Barker


 


betty boop

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Midler


----------



## GrantsKat

Marilyn Ross


----------



## ChefJune

Ross Cameron


----------



## LadyCook61

Cameron Diaz


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Cameron Diaz


 

dorothy lamure

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Laraine Day


----------



## LadyCook61

Danny DeVito


----------



## ChefJune

Deanna Durbin


----------



## GrantsKat

Diana Ross


----------



## ChefJune

Roger Maris


----------



## luckytrim

Monte hall


----------



## ChefJune

Helene Curtis


----------



## luckytrim

Charlie daniels


----------



## babetoo

luckytrim said:


> Charlie daniels


 

david niven

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Wilson


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Nancy Wilson


 

wayne newton

babe


----------



## luckytrim

Nanette fabray


----------



## Ranith

luckytrim said:


> Nanette fabray



Florin Salam ( lol )


----------



## luckytrim

*Sabrina LeBeauf*


----------



## GrantsKat

Larry Byrd


----------



## ChefJune

GrantsKat said:


> Larry Byrd


 
D'you mean Larry Bird, the former Celtic?

Bertha Hope


----------



## luckytrim

Hoagie charmichael


----------



## GrantsKat

ChefJune said:


> D'you mean Larry Bird, the former Celtic?
> 
> Bertha Hope


 
yes thank you for correcting me


----------



## GrantsKat

Candice Bergen


----------



## luckytrim

bernie taupin


----------



## GrantsKat

Tom Cruise


----------



## luckytrim

Carrie fisher


----------



## GrantsKat

Fisher Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

Stephen King


----------



## luckytrim

Steve reeves


----------



## deelady

Stephen Segal


----------



## ChefJune

Susan Sullivan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sigmund Freud


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Sigmund Freud


 

farmer john lol

babe


----------



## deelady

John Jaccob Jiggle Heimer Schmidt!!!


----------



## roadfix

Suzi Quzie


----------



## MexicoKaren

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## deelady

Tiger Woods


----------



## roadfix

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## LPBeier

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## deelady

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## roadfix

Fannie Mae


----------



## deelady

Marla Maples


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> Marla Maples


 
mary martin

babe


----------



## roadfix

Mama Cass


----------



## LPBeier

Cindy Lauper


----------



## deelady

Lonnie Anderson


----------



## roadfix

Amy Fischer


----------



## LPBeier

Frances Ford Coppola


----------



## roadfix

Candice Bergen


----------



## LPBeier

Burt Lancaster


----------



## roadfix

Little Richard


----------



## LPBeier

Rich Little


----------



## ChefJune

LPBeier said:


> Rich Little





Luci Arnaz


----------



## luckytrim

Anderson cooper


----------



## GrantsKat

Charles Bronson


----------



## luckytrim

Brandon dewilde


----------



## middie

David Blaine


----------



## luckytrim

boy george


----------



## GrantsKat

George Clooney


----------



## luckytrim

Cole porter


----------



## GrantsKat

Paul Newman


----------



## LPBeier

Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

Dabney coleman


----------



## LPBeier

Cole Porter


----------



## meshoo96

Patrick Swayze


----------



## LPBeier

Sydney Sheldon


----------



## ChefJune

Shelly Markham


----------



## SizzlininIN

Molly Ringwald


----------



## babetoo

SizzlininIN said:


> Molly Ringwald


 


ralph nader

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Nicolas Cage


----------



## LPBeier

Carol Burnett


----------



## ChefJune

Billy Pierce


----------



## LPBeier

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## ChefJune

Beverly Sills


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple

babe


----------



## roadfix

Tammy Baker


----------



## LPBeier

Bill Cosby


----------



## roadfix

Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young


----------



## LPBeier

Yves St. Laurent


----------



## ChefJune

Slobodan Milosovic


----------



## LPBeier

Miles Davis


----------



## luckytrim

Dan fogelberg


----------



## LPBeier

Freddy Mercury


----------



## luckytrim

Mae west


----------



## ChefJune

Wesley Unseld


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Wesley Unseld


 
urshell childerss

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Clint Howard


----------



## LadyCook61

Howard Duff


----------



## ChefJune

Duff Gordon


----------



## LadyCook61

George Peppard


----------



## LPBeier

Phil Collins


----------



## LadyCook61

Carl Reiner


----------



## LPBeier

Rob Reiner


----------



## LadyCook61

Ricky Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

Nelson Mandella


----------



## LadyCook61

Michelle Phieffer


----------



## LPBeier

P.D. James


----------



## ChefJune

June Allyson


----------



## luckytrim

Howard Cosell


----------



## ChefJune

luckytrim said:


> Howard Cosell


 
LT, the name you choose has to start with the first letter of the previous last name.  In this manner, "Howard Cosell" doesn't have any connection at all to "June Allyson!"


----------



## luckytrim

.......and I can't for the life of me figger out just what I WAS responding to.........

Archie Moore


----------



## luckytrim

FOUND IT !!

the bottom of page two pages back. clint howard..........how'd I get back there........


----------



## ChefJune

Melba Moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Mike Wallace


----------



## luckytrim

William bendix


----------



## roadfix

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## LadyCook61

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## luckytrim

Carl smith


----------



## LadyCook61

Sally Struthers


----------



## GrantsKat

Sean Kingston


----------



## luckytrim

Kieth whitley


----------



## GrantsKat

Woody Harrelson


----------



## ChefJune

Huddy Ledbetter


----------



## luckytrim

Lonnie mack


----------



## roadfix

Mack Sennett


----------



## LadyCook61

Shelley Winters


----------



## babetoo

walter  mathoi

babe


----------



## luckytrim

Minnie pearl


----------



## babetoo

luckytrim said:


> Minnie pearl


 

pearl jam

babe


----------



## luckytrim

Jimmie rogers


----------



## LadyCook61

Roy Rogers


----------



## roadfix

Roger Daltery


----------



## LadyCook61

Dean Jones


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Dean Jones


 
james garner

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Hines


----------



## GrantsKat

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## LadyCook61

Brynn Thayer


----------



## ChefJune

Teresa Brewer


----------



## sattie

Barry White


----------



## ChefJune

Willye White


----------



## sattie

Wes Bentley


----------



## ChefJune

Beah Richards


----------



## sattie

Rowan Atkins


----------



## ChefJune

Alfred B. Street


----------



## SizzlininIN

*Sigourney Weaver*


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## sattie

Mary Stuart Masterson


----------



## ChefJune

Michael Phelps


----------



## LadyCook61

Melanie Griffiths


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm looks like ChefJune and I posted at same time lol


----------



## luckytrim

Guy madison


----------



## LadyCook61

Melba Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Mary Matalin


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Mary Matalin


 

marvin gay

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Gobel


----------



## ChefJune

Gogi Grant


----------



## luckytrim

greer garson


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Bush


----------



## roadfix

Boy George


----------



## ChefJune

Grant Green


----------



## Uncle Bob

Green Sexton


----------



## roadfix

Sex Pistols


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peter Rabbit


----------



## ChefJune

Ruth Reichl...............


----------



## roadfix

Richard Crenna


----------



## LadyCook61

Chris Reeves


----------



## roadfix

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> Reese Witherspoon


 

wally cox

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Carol Lombard


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Carol Lombard


 

larry storch

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stella Stevens


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen King


----------



## GrantsKat

Ken Olin


----------



## LadyCook61

Omar Sharif


----------



## GrantsKat

Sherman Hemsley


----------



## LadyCook61

Herbert Hoover


----------



## GrantsKat

Harry Belafonte


----------



## LadyCook61

Bella Abzug


----------



## ChefJune

Avril Lavigne


----------



## LadyCook61

Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## GrantsKat

Wyatt Earp


----------



## ChefJune

Emily Dickenson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dick Tracey


----------



## roadfix

Tracey Ullman


----------



## LadyCook61

Ulysses Grant


----------



## ChefJune

Gloria Gaynor


----------



## LadyCook61

George Scott


----------



## ChefJune

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## LadyCook61

Jack Scalia


----------



## luckytrim

Jerry Lester


----------



## ChefJune

Lester Holt


----------



## roadfix

Henry Mancini


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Martin


----------



## roadfix

Martin Scorsese


----------



## LadyCook61

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## ChefJune

Wes Montgomery


----------



## LadyCook61

Marilu Henner


----------



## LadyCook61

Jackson Pollock


----------



## ChefJune

Hank Jones.....


----------



## LadyCook61

how strange. my post ended up above ChefJune's .


----------



## babetoo

killer

babe


----------



## roadfix

killer abs


----------



## ChefJune

Paulette Goddard


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Paulette Goddard


 

greta garbo

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Greg Evigan


----------



## GrantsKat

Ethan Hawke


----------



## SizzlininIN

harrison ford


----------



## GrantsKat

Frankie Avalon


----------



## ChefJune

Ava Gardner


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Harrison


----------



## ChefJune

Henry Louis Gates


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ginger Rodgers


----------



## roadfix

Roger Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Morley Safer


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve Martin


----------



## roadfix

Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## LadyCook61

Kyle Sutherland


----------



## GrantsKat

Sean Penn


----------



## SizzlininIN

Penelope Cruz


----------



## ChefJune

Curtis Prince


----------



## LadyCook61

Petula Clark


----------



## Uncle Bob

Clark Kent


----------



## LadyCook61

Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

Steve earle


----------



## LadyCook61

luckytrim said:


> Steve earle


 
Suppose to take the first letter of the last name...


----------



## ChefJune

Ruben Blades


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bob Hope


----------



## LadyCook61

Hope Lange


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Hope Lange


 
lucy

babe


----------



## ChefJune

LaVerne Baker


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> LaVerne Baker


 

billy joel

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Joseph Campanella


----------



## ChefJune

Claudia Cassidy


----------



## LadyCook61

Clarence Darrow


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Clarence Darrow


 

daryll hannah

babe


----------



## luckytrim

Hope lange


----------



## LadyCook61

Laurence Harvey


----------



## luckytrim

Harvey keitel


----------



## LadyCook61

Kevin McCarthy


----------



## luckytrim

Marianne faithful


----------



## LadyCook61

Frankie Avalon


----------



## ChefJune

Alice Waters


----------



## LadyCook61

William Holden


----------



## luckytrim

Harvey lembeck (erich von zipper)


----------



## kitchenelf

Lucille Ball


----------



## LadyCook61

Brian Donleavy


----------



## kitchenelf

Don Johnson


----------



## LadyCook61

John Wayne


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> John Wayne


 


william bendix

babe


----------



## kitchenelf

Bear Bryant


----------



## ChefJune

Bobby "Blue" Bland


----------



## LadyCook61

Brian Ahearn


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Brian Ahearn


 

ann bancroft

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Bryan Brown


----------



## deelady

B*ob Hope*


----------



## LadyCook61

Harriet  Beecher Stowe


----------



## taylorbw

Steve Martin


----------



## ChefJune

Martin Mull


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Mickey mouse


----------



## luckytrim

mortimer snerd


----------



## GrantsKat

Sidney Sheldon


----------



## luckytrim

sandra dee


----------



## GrantsKat

Deborah Harry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Potter


----------



## GrantsKat

Paul Anka


----------



## Uncle Bob

Al Capone


----------



## GrantsKat

Charlie Daniels


----------



## luckytrim

davey jones


----------



## GrantsKat

Janis Joplin


----------



## LadyCook61

James Gardner


----------



## GrantsKat

Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

Scott joplin


----------



## GrantsKat

you confused me lt! lol


----------



## luckytrim

ratz.......... I make this mistake often, as I play this game on another site, and they use the LAST letter of the last name;  sometimes can't keep it striaght- Sorry !


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brooke Shields


----------



## luckytrim

Sammy davis, jr.


----------



## GrantsKat

luckytrim said:


> ratz.......... I make this mistake often, as I play this game on another site, and they use the LAST letter of the last name; sometimes can't keep it striaght- Sorry !


 
No prob...


Don Johnson


----------



## luckytrim

Jack lord


----------



## GrantsKat

Lawrence Welk


----------



## LadyCook61

William Windom


----------



## ChefJune

Willie Ruff


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

Roger Maltbie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Matalin


----------



## GrantsKat

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlee Matlin


----------



## GrantsKat

Morris the Cat = )


----------



## ChefJune

Charlie Parker


----------



## LadyCook61

Pat O'Brien


----------



## GrantsKat

Parker Stevenson


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## GrantsKat

Milton Berle


----------



## luckytrim

barry white


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Thompson


----------



## LadyCook61

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## deelady

Jerry Lewis


----------



## SizzlininIN

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000553/ 
Liam Neeson


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Wilson


----------



## LadyCook61

Wynonna Judd


----------



## ChefJune

John Birks (Dizzy) Gillespie


----------



## LadyCook61

Gena Rowlands


----------



## luckytrim

Ratso Rizzo


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Roundtree


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Richard Roundtree


 

raquel welch

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

William Devane


----------



## GrantsKat

Danny DeVito


----------



## LadyCook61

Danielle Steele


----------



## ChefJune

Surya Bonaly


----------



## LadyCook61

Bennett Cerf


----------



## ChefJune

LadyCook61 said:


> Bennett Cerf


 
now _there's_ a name from the past!  Remember the old "What's My Line?" 

Carolina Herrera


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I remember that program.  

Hermione Gingold


----------



## ChefJune

Gloria Swanson


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephanie Powers


----------



## ChefJune

Paul Pierce


----------



## LadyCook61

Pat Benatar


----------



## ChefJune

Billy Kilson


----------



## Elise

Kevin Costner


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kathy Ireland


----------



## deelady

Indiana Jones


----------



## ChefJune

Jillian Michaels


----------



## roadfix

Michael Douglas


----------



## ChefJune

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Uncle Bob

Raymond Burr


----------



## GrantsKat

Bobby Vinton


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## ChefJune

Hester Prynne


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peggy Noonan


----------



## ChefJune

Noreen Corcoran


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Noreen Corcoran


 


caroll oconner

babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Oliver North


----------



## ChefJune

Nolan Ryan


----------



## GrantsKat

Red Skelton


----------



## ChefJune

Samuel Adams


----------



## middie

Adam West


----------



## Uncle Bob

Willie Morris


----------



## SizzlininIN

Melanie Griffith


----------



## ChefJune

Georgia Engel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## ChefJune

Harry Potter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Perry Mason


----------



## GrantsKat

Michael Douglas


----------



## ChefJune

Douglas McArthur


----------



## LadyCook61

Michelle Lee


----------



## middie

Lee Majors.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## middie

Tina Turner


----------



## roadfix

Ted Turner


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> Ted Turner


 
tommy tune

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Jones


----------



## middie

Jennifer Garner


----------



## ChefJune

Grant Green


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Grant Green


 

greta garbo

babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Gene Kelly


----------



## ChefJune

Kathleen Sebelius


----------



## SizzlininIN

Sean Connery


----------



## GrantsKat

Charlie Chan


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## GrantsKat

Cher


----------



## LadyCook61

Carolyn Jones


----------



## GrantsKat

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hayes


----------



## ChefJune

Harvey Korman


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## GrantsKat

Howie Mandel


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Landon


----------



## ChefJune

Linda Lavin


----------



## LadyCook61

Laurence Harvey


----------



## GrantsKat

Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Willie Nelson


----------



## GrantsKat

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Daniels


----------



## ChefJune

Dan Davis...............


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dan Wesson


----------



## LadyCook61

William Tell


----------



## roadfix

Telly Savales


----------



## LadyCook61

Sean Young


----------



## roadfix

Young Frankenstein


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Gwynn


----------



## roadfix

Gwen Stefani


----------



## ChefJune

Stan Freberg


----------



## roadfix

Fred Thompson


----------



## ChefJune

Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## LadyCook61

Barry Gibb


----------



## GrantsKat

Gordon Elliott


----------



## ChefJune

Evander Holyfield


----------



## LadyCook61

Hal Holbrook


----------



## ChefJune

Hampton Hawes


----------



## LadyCook61

Hank Aaron


----------



## SizzlininIN

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## babetoo

SizzlininIN said:


> Anthony Hopkins


 

harvey korman

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Kate Mulgrew


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Martin Mull


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Caine


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Michael Caine


 
cheryl laddbabe


----------



## ChefJune

Luscious Jackson


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Luscious Jackson


 

jack lemmon

babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Lynda Carter


----------



## LadyCook61

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## ChefJune

Karen Carpenter


----------



## LadyCook61

Cameron Diaz


----------



## ChefJune

Diahann Carroll


----------



## LadyCook61

Cary Grant


----------



## SizzlininIN

Ginger Rogers


----------



## LadyCook61

Roy Rogers


----------



## GrantsKat

Ralph Macchio


----------



## LadyCook61

Meryl Streep


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Fields


----------



## LadyCook61

Farley Granger


----------



## ChefJune

Gentle Ben.......


----------



## roadfix

Ben Kingsley


----------



## LadyCook61

Kris Krisofferson


----------



## luckytrim

Kate bush


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Franklin


----------



## luckytrim

Farrah faucet majors


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## luckytrim

Marion anderson


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan Alda


----------



## luckytrim

Andy griffith


----------



## LadyCook61

George Washington


----------



## luckytrim

Washington irving


----------



## GrantsKat

Ichabod Crane


----------



## LadyCook61

Celeste Holme


----------



## luckytrim

harvey lemback


----------



## LadyCook61

Larry Hagman


----------



## GrantsKat

Horace Grant


----------



## luckytrim

hawkshaw hawkins


----------



## GrantsKat

Henry Ford


----------



## luckytrim

fergy malone


----------



## ChefJune

Finola Hughes


----------



## GrantsKat

Henry Winkler


----------



## middie

Winona Ryder


----------



## luckytrim

reginald dwight


----------



## Uncle Bob

Demi Moore


----------



## luckytrim

martha mitchell


----------



## LadyCook61

Matthew Brady


----------



## luckytrim

barbara baine


----------



## LadyCook61

Billy Crystal


----------



## luckytrim

Calvin klein


----------



## ChefJune

Kristin Korb


----------



## LadyCook61

Kaye Ballard


----------



## ChefJune

Blair Underwood


----------



## roadfix

Uma Thurman


----------



## luckytrim

terrence stamp


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen Douglas


----------



## luckytrim

douglas fairbanks


----------



## LadyCook61

Fats Domino


----------



## luckytrim

Dolly parton


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Sellers


----------



## luckytrim

Sally kellerman


----------



## LadyCook61

Keanu Reeves


----------



## ChefJune

Rodney Allen Rippy


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Roundtree


----------



## ChefJune

Robin Eubanks


----------



## LadyCook61

Eddie Albert


----------



## roadfix

Albert Einstein


----------



## LadyCook61

Eddie Murphy


----------



## roadfix

Murphy Brown


----------



## ChefJune

Brownie McGhee


----------



## roadfix

Mac Davis


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> Mac Davis


 
david niven

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy McKeon


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Nancy McKeon


 

marvin gay

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow


 
patty dukebabe


----------



## roadfix

Dukebabe Ellington


----------



## luckytrim

Elliot gould


----------



## LadyCook61

George Hamilton


----------



## luckytrim

Hal david


----------



## LadyCook61

Donna Reed


----------



## luckytrim

Roger moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Steenbergen


----------



## luckytrim

Shelly west


----------



## LadyCook61

William Windom


----------



## luckytrim

walter matthau


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Sheen


----------



## luckytrim

sheena easton


----------



## LadyCook61

Elliot Gould


----------



## luckytrim

Geena (?) Davis


----------



## LadyCook61

David Niven


----------



## luckytrim

nancy walker


----------



## LadyCook61

Wilmer Valderrama


----------



## luckytrim

Valarie bertonelli


----------



## deelady

Barney Miller


----------



## luckytrim

Millard fillmore


----------



## LadyCook61

http://www.biggeststars.com/f/franziska-van-almsick-home.html 

Franziska Van Almsick


----------



## SizzlininIN

Vanessa Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Mitty


----------



## deelady

Michael Keaton


----------



## LadyCook61

Kevin McCarthy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Maureen O'Sullivan


----------



## LadyCook61

Omar Sharif


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Omar Sharif


 

shirley jones

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

James Dean


----------



## middie

Dean Martin


----------



## elaine l

Martin Short


----------



## middie

Steve Martin


----------



## deelady

Sidney Poitier


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter O'Toole


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Peter O'Toole


 

oscar wilde

babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

William Holden


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Belafonte


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Beau Bridges


----------



## LadyCook61

Bridget Bardot


----------



## smoke king

Barak Obama (seemed obvious)


----------



## LadyCook61

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## middie

Nicolas Cage


----------



## smoke king

Carmen Elektra


----------



## LadyCook61

Ed Wynn


----------



## luckytrim

Ward burton


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Stiller


----------



## luckytrim

Steve reeves


----------



## SizzlininIN

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wally Clever


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Clive Owen


----------



## luckytrim

Orson welles


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Wonka


----------



## roadfix

Wally George


----------



## LadyCook61

George Hamilton


----------



## luckytrim

harry reasoner


----------



## LadyCook61

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## luckytrim

val kilmer
("I'll be your huckleberry!")


----------



## LadyCook61

Kate Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

Johnny Appleseed


----------



## LadyCook61

Aaron Burr


----------



## luckytrim

barry white


----------



## LadyCook61

Whitney Houston


----------



## luckytrim

horace greeley


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Greg Kinnear


----------



## LadyCook61

Kate Mulgrew


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Kate Mulgrew


 
mary tyler moorebabe


----------



## ChefJune

Mulgrew Miller


----------



## middie

Michael Symon


----------



## josh_swinehart

Michael Symon - Simon Cowell


----------



## middie

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## josh_swinehart

Catherine Zeta Jones -- James Earl Jones


----------



## middie

James Dean


----------



## roadfix

Dean Martin


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Mull


----------



## ChefJune

josh_swinehart said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones -- James Earl Jones



Welcome, Josh!  One name at a time, please. 

Michael Douglas


----------



## roadfix

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Farah Fawcet


----------



## ChefJune

Florence Henderson


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Houdini


----------



## ChefJune

Howdy Doody


----------



## josh_swinehart

Danny Kaye


----------



## ChefJune

Kathleen Kennedy Townsend


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Hanks


----------



## josh_swinehart

Henry Fonda


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Siobhan McKenna


----------



## luckytrim

Mac sennett


----------



## ChefJune

Simone Signoret


----------



## Uncle Bob

Simon Bolivar


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Rush


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## LadyCook61

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## roadfix

Monty Hall


----------



## GrantsKat

Halle Berry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brooks Benton


----------



## ChefJune

Barbi Benton


----------



## luckytrim

Ben vareen


----------



## LadyCook61

Valerie Harper


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Valerie Harper


 

harper lee

babe


----------



## roadfix

Lee Majors


----------



## LadyCook61

Mariette Hartley


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Mancini


----------



## ChefJune

Marva Collins


----------



## sichuan dingdong

colin farrell fits.


----------



## sichuan dingdong

fred flintstone
addressing my previous post.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Fibber McGee


----------



## sichuan dingdong

maryl. monroe.


----------



## GrantsKat

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Phil Collins


----------



## GrantsKat

Cat Cora


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Daniels


----------



## ChefJune

Debra Winger


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wonder Woman


----------



## ChefJune

Wee Willie Winkie


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Wonka


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Willie Wonka


 
william holden

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Halle Berry


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## LadyCook61

Orson Wells


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Orson Wells


 
willie wonka

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Wyatt Earp


----------



## deelady

Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Long


----------



## deelady

Lawrence Oivier


----------



## LadyCook61

Orson Bean


----------



## deelady

Barry White


----------



## Michael in FtW

Winona Ryder


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Taylor


----------



## Michael in FtW

Teri Garr


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Gobel


----------



## LadyCook61

George Washington


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Wells


----------



## LadyCook61

William Powell


----------



## GrantsKat

Peter Sellers


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Fields


----------



## LadyCook61

Freddie the Freeloader


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frankie Avalon


----------



## LadyCook61

Ava Gardner


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Ava Gardner


 

greta garbo

babe


----------



## Michael in FtW

George Burns


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Stiller


----------



## quicksilver

Samantha Browne/Brown


----------



## Michael in FtW

Brandon Lee


----------



## LadyCook61

Lee Remick


----------



## luckytrim

Kurt bush


----------



## ChefJune

luckytrim said:


> Kurt bush


 
???  Is that GW's kid? 

Barbara Hershey


----------



## luckytrim

Henry morgan


----------



## ChefJune

Morgan Freeman


----------



## luckytrim

Frank Fontaine


----------



## ChefJune

Frederic Chopin


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## ChefJune

Calista Flockhart


----------



## LadyCook61

Frances Bergen


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Frances Bergen


 
betty grable

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Hines


----------



## ilovelondon

Helen Mirren


----------



## LadyCook61

Marjorie Main


----------



## Michael in FtW

Marisa Tomei


----------



## quicksilver

Tommy Tunes


----------



## Michael in FtW

Tanya Tucker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trisha Yearwood


----------



## LadyCook61

Yul Brynner


----------



## Michael in FtW

Brittany Murphy


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlo Thomas


----------



## ChefJune

Thomas Keller


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Helmond


----------



## Michael in FtW

Homer - the Greek poet who wrote the _Iliad_ and the _Odyssey_.

If you don't count him a celebrity ... Homer Simpson?


----------



## babetoo

Michael in FtW said:


> Homer - the Greek poet who wrote the _Iliad_ and the _Odyssey_.
> 
> If you don't count him a celebrity ... Homer Simpson?


 


shirley jones

babe


----------



## deelady

Janet Jackson


----------



## Michael in FtW

Jefferson Davis - y'all


----------



## LadyCook61

David Hedison


----------



## LPBeier

Helen Reddy


----------



## ChefJune

Roland Garros


----------



## LPBeier

Greg Allman


----------



## ChefJune

Alicia Keyes


----------



## LadyCook61

Kate Mulgrew


----------



## ChefJune

Mulgrew Miller


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Mulgrew Miller


 


marilyn monroe

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael J. Fox


----------



## Michael in FtW

Foxy Brown


----------



## babetoo

bill cosby

babe


----------



## deelady

candice bergen


----------



## Michael in FtW

Barry Bostwick


----------



## deelady

Bobby McFerrin


----------



## ChefJune

McKie Fitzhugh


----------



## Michael in FtW

Freddie Bartholomew


----------



## deelady

Betty Crocker


----------



## Michael in FtW

*Charles Philip Arthur George *- Prince of Wales, Duke of Rothesay, Duke of Cornwall - Heir Apparent to the thrown of England ... former husband of Princess Diana.


----------



## GrantsKat

George Michael


----------



## deelady

Michael Jordan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jack Klugman


----------



## GrantsKat

Kevin Kline


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Hays


----------



## GrantsKat

Heather Thomas


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Selleck


----------



## GrantsKat

Scott Baio


----------



## LadyCook61

Bennett Cerf


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## roadfix

Kenny Rogers


----------



## LPBeier

Roger Moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Morley Safer


----------



## LPBeier

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## GrantsKat

Wade Boggs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Betty Davis


----------



## LadyCook61

Danny Thomas


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Danny Thomas


 
tom jones                                                      babe


----------



## ChefJune

Joe Biden


----------



## roadfix

Bill Clinton


----------



## LadyCook61

Carly Simon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Elliott


----------



## roadfix

Elli McPherson


----------



## LadyCook61

Millie Perkins


----------



## deelady

Perry Como


----------



## roadfix

Commodore Perry


----------



## LadyCook61

Perry Como


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

roadfix said:


> Commodore Perry


 
Priscella Presley


----------



## LadyCook61

paul peterson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paul Lynde


----------



## LadyCook61

Lindsay Wagner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Waylon Jennings


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Waylon Jennings


 
jane curtin

babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charles Nelson Riley


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Ricky Nelson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Neil Sadaka


----------



## Michael in FtW

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## LPBeier

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gabe Kaplan ----> Karen Black


----------



## luckytrim

Blythe danner


----------



## GrantsKat

Doris Day


----------



## LadyCook61

D. David Morin


----------



## GrantsKat

Mickey Mouse ; )


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlee Maitlin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Marlee Maitlin ----> Michael Douglas


----------



## LadyCook61

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Douglas Fairbanks ----> Farrah Fawcett


----------



## LadyCook61

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Franklin D. Roosevelt ----> Richard Burton


----------



## LadyCook61

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Benjamin Franklin ----> Flip Wilson


----------



## LadyCook61

Willam Holden


----------



## getoutamykitchen

William Holden ----> Heather Lockler


----------



## LadyCook61

Laurence Olivier


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Laurence Olivier ----> Oliver Stone


----------



## LadyCook61

Sharon Stone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sharon Stone ----> Sid Cesar


----------



## LadyCook61

Connie Francis


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Connie Francis


 

frank fontina

babe


----------



## ChefJune

babetoo said:


> frank fontina
> 
> babe



Babe, I think Fontina is a cheese.  Don't you mean Frank Fontana?

Frank Sinatra


----------



## LadyCook61

Sean Connery


----------



## ChefJune

Carol Lawrence


----------



## LadyCook61

Laurence Harvey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Fonda


----------



## GrantsKat

Freddie Mercury


----------



## LadyCook61

Melina Mercouri


----------



## GrantsKat

Martina McBride


----------



## LadyCook61

Myrna Loy


----------



## GrantsKat

Loni Anderson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Loni Anderson ----> Alton Brown


----------



## LadyCook61

Bryan Brown


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bryan Brown ----> Bill Cosby


----------



## LadyCook61

Carrie Nye


----------



## Uncle Bob

Naomi Judd


----------



## LadyCook61

John Wayne


----------



## luckytrim

wayne gretzky


----------



## ChefJune

Gerard Despardieu


----------



## LadyCook61

Desi Arnaz


----------



## ChefJune

Alice B. Toklas


----------



## luckytrim

teddy pendergrass


----------



## LadyCook61

Patrick Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

Stewart grainger


----------



## LadyCook61

Greg Evigan


----------



## luckytrim

Edward hyde


----------



## LadyCook61

Harold Lloyd


----------



## luckytrim

lloyd bridges


----------



## LadyCook61

Bridget Bardot


----------



## luckytrim

buffalo bob


----------



## ChefJune

Barbra Streisand


----------



## luckytrim

sal mineo


----------



## LadyCook61

Martha Raye


----------



## luckytrim

ray milland


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlo Thomas


----------



## BigDog

Trace Adkins


----------



## ChefJune

Albert Ammons


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan King


----------



## luckytrim

Kyle bush


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Cosby


----------



## luckytrim

Craig *claiborne*


----------



## LadyCook61

Carol Channing


----------



## ChefJune

Charlie Chew


----------



## LadyCook61

Chewbacca


----------



## ChefJune

LadyCook61 said:


> Chewbacca


 
_WHO???_ 

Clara Barton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beverly Sills


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ChefJune said:


> _WHO???_
> 
> Clara Barton


 

Chewbacca is a Star Wars character, I have 3 or 4 of them in my house!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Beverly Sills ----> Susan St. James


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Beverly Sills ----> Susan St. James


 

jody foster

babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jody Foster ----> Frank Sinatra


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Poppins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pippy Longstocking


----------



## ChefJune

Laurence Olivier


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Otto Preminger


----------



## BigDog

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## LadyCook61

Bill Murray


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Bill Murray


 
marvin gay                                                             babe


----------



## Michael in FtW

Graham Chapman


----------



## babetoo

Michael in FtW said:


> Graham Chapman


 
charlie chaplain

babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

charlie Chapman ---> Chandler Bing


----------



## GrantsKat

Bing Crosby


----------



## LPBeier

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## GrantsKat

Larry Hagman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Truman


----------



## GrantsKat

Tina Turner


----------



## LPBeier

Ted Turner


----------



## GrantsKat

Ted Williams


----------



## Uncle Bob

Willie Morris


----------



## LPBeier

Maury Povich


----------



## Uncle Bob

Perry Mason


----------



## BigDog

Mike Myers


----------



## ChefJune

Milton Berle


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Midler


----------



## ChefJune

Molly O'Neill


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Orson Wells


----------



## Uncle Bob

Willie Mays


----------



## ChefJune

Michael  McDonald


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Michael McDonald


 

McDuff

babe


----------



## luckytrim

Mickey Dolenz


----------



## babetoo

luckytrim said:


> Mickey Dolenz


 
doris day


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dixie Carter


----------



## LadyCook61

C.S. Lewis


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> C.S. Lewis


 
lorreta youngbabe


----------



## LadyCook61

Yul Brynner


----------



## ChefJune

Blanche Thebom


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Turner


----------



## Michael in FtW

Thornton Wilder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wanda Sikes


----------



## Michael in FtW

Stacy Keach/Keech


----------



## GrantsKat

Kylie Minogue


----------



## ChefJune

Minnie Driver


----------



## LadyCook61

Dyan Canon


----------



## GrantsKat

Candace Cameron


----------



## LadyCook61

Clarence Gilyard


----------



## GrantsKat

Gil Gerard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Garth Brooks


----------



## babetoo

barbara walters

babe


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Cronkite


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cindy Crawford


----------



## ChefJune

Clem Haskins


----------



## LadyCook61

Hume Cronyn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charles Nelson Riley


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Charles Nelson Riley


 


rachel ray

babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ricky Nelson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nelson Riddle


----------



## ChefJune

Rock Hudson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Williams


----------



## GrantsKat

Waylon Jennings


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

John Wayne


----------



## luckytrim

william holden


----------



## GrantsKat

Harriet Tubman


----------



## luckytrim

Tex Ritter


----------



## GrantsKat

Regis Philbin


----------



## luckytrim

peter tork


----------



## LadyCook61

Tim Allen


----------



## luckytrim

alice b. toklas


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Thumb


----------



## luckytrim

tammy tyrell


----------



## LadyCook61

Tyrone Power


----------



## luckytrim

Powers Boothe


----------



## LadyCook61

Babe Ruth


----------



## luckytrim

Ruth buzzi


----------



## LadyCook61

Bing  Crosby


----------



## luckytrim

Cameron Diaz


----------



## ChefJune

Debby Boone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Gates


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Bill Gates


 
gorgeous george

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Gillian Anderson


----------



## luckytrim

Anderson Cooper


----------



## babetoo

luckytrim said:


> Anderson Cooper


 


charlie chaplin


babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Tuna


----------



## luckytrim

todd rundgren


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rita Hayworth


----------



## LadyCook61

Halle Berry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Betty White


----------



## LadyCook61

Whitey Ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fred Savage


----------



## LadyCook61

Sally Fields


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Felisha Rashad


----------



## luckytrim

Red Foley


----------



## GrantsKat

Fred Gwynne


----------



## luckytrim

Glen frye


----------



## GrantsKat

Fred Savage


----------



## luckytrim

Shia labeouf


----------



## GrantsKat

Lynda Carter


----------



## luckytrim

Carl louis


----------



## GrantsKat

Louis Armstrong


----------



## luckytrim

Armstrong williams


----------



## GrantsKat

William Defoe


----------



## luckytrim

DeForest Kelly


----------



## GrantsKat

Kevin Costner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carol Burnett


----------



## luckytrim

Bill Cosby


----------



## ChefJune

Carrie Smith


----------



## Uncle Bob

Slim Pickens


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Slim Pickens


 
phil donahue

babe


----------



## middie

Dolly Parton


----------



## luckytrim

Preston foster


----------



## ChefJune

Flip Wilson


----------



## middie

Will Smith........


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steve Martin


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mel Torme


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Danson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dinah Shore


----------



## LadyCook61

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mary Hartman


----------



## middie

Heather Locklear


----------



## LadyCook61

Laraine Day


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Laraine Day


 
doris day

babe


----------



## middie

David Spade......


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## luckytrim

Webb pierce


----------



## quicksilver

Peter Strauss


----------



## ChefJune

Sarah McLaghlan


----------



## luckytrim

Michael landon


----------



## quicksilver

loreena McKennitt


----------



## luckytrim

Malcom McDowell


----------



## quicksilver

Mary Engelbriett


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Eddy Albert


----------



## luckytrim

albert anastasia


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Alan Ladd


----------



## LeeAnn

Lisa Presley


----------



## quicksilver

Levon Little


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Little Jimmie Dickens


----------



## luckytrim

Dick Dale


----------



## quicksilver

David Crosby


----------



## luckytrim

Chris Cross


----------



## quicksilver

Carol King


----------



## luckytrim

Kelly rippen


----------



## quicksilver

Rupert Murdock


----------



## luckytrim

Mary poppins


----------



## GrantsKat

Pat Sajak


----------



## quicksilver

Susan St. James    (gotta leave now, bye)


----------



## middie

Jamie Farr


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Foster


----------



## Uncle Bob

Foster Brooks


----------



## roadfix

Brooke Shields


----------



## ChefJune

Sheila Jordan


----------



## babetoo

jackie kennedy

babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kevin Bacon


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Murphy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mick Jagger


----------



## LadyCook61

Jack Scalia


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sid Cesar


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Sid Cesar


 

charlie sheen


babe


----------



## MexicoKaren

Sheena Easton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Emilio Estavez


----------



## Michael in FtW

Enrico Caruso

(this is getting tough weeding out the duplicates ....)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlize Theron


----------



## GrantsKat

Tammy Wynette


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wayne Brady


----------



## GrantsKat

Beau Bridges


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Benny Hill


----------



## quicksilver

Harvey Kitell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kitty Wells


----------



## quicksilver

wm. shatner


----------



## ChefJune

Shaquille O'Neill


----------



## quicksilver

Oscar Hammerstein (ie?)


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Shaquille O'Neill


 
oscar whilde

babe


----------



## quicksilver

Willy Coyote


----------



## ChefJune

quicksilver said:


> Willy Coyote


 
I thought the Coyote was Wily. 

Carly Simon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sarah Palin


----------



## LadyCook61

Pamela Reed


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Pamela Reed


 

rachael ward


babe


----------



## roadfix

Warren Christopher


----------



## suziquzie

Carol Burnet


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> Carol Burnet


 
bette midler                                                                         babe


----------



## Barbara L

Marvin Hamlisch

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry Morgan


----------



## Barbara L

Martin Landau

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Swit


----------



## Barbara L

Steve Irwin

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

Ian McShane


----------



## Barbara L

Marcia Wallace

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Matt Le Blanc


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yasmin Bleeth


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Davis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Donny Osmond


----------



## LadyCook61

Omar Sharif


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sherri Shepard


----------



## Barbara L

Sally Field

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Freddie Fender


----------



## LadyCook61

Frankie Avalon


----------



## ChefJune

Alice Waters


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Warfield


----------



## LadyCook61

Warren Beatty


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## LadyCook61

Natalie Wood


----------



## ChefJune

Wladziu Liberace


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Wladziu Liberace


 

jane fonda

babe


----------



## ChefJune

babetoo said:


> jane fonda
> 
> babe


 
Which part of "Jane Fonda" starts with an "L?"


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ChefJune said:


> Wladziu Liberace


 

Loni Anderson


----------



## LadyCook61

Allen Funt


----------



## coriander

Alton Brown


----------



## ChefJune

Barry Sanders


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Susan Lucci


----------



## LadyCook61

Lucille Ball


----------



## ChefJune

Barry Bonds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Billy Holliday


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Hayes


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Keller


----------



## ChefJune

Kellen Winslow


----------



## Uncle Bob

Winona Ryder


----------



## LadyCook61

Randy Travis


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Winona Ryder


 
richard pryor                                                                              babe


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Randy Travis


 
guess we posted at the same time. so here goes. tipper gore                 babe


----------



## LadyCook61

George Orwell


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> George Orwell


 
oliver north                                                                             babe


----------



## ChefJune

Nnenna Freelon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nnenna Freelon ----> Frank Burns


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Nnenna Freelon ----> Frank Burns


 

beyonce                                                                         babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Beyonce ----> Ben Afleck


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan Alda


----------



## luckytrim

Amanda peet


----------



## LadyCook61

Patty Duke


----------



## luckytrim

Duke snyder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## ChefJune

Davis Love, III


----------



## LadyCook61

Loni Anderson


----------



## luckytrim

*Anna Kournikova*

Anna Kournikova


----------



## ChefJune

Please don't scream!  
Karla Yukari Sakamoto


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephanie Zimbalist


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Zigfield and Roy


----------



## ChefJune

getoutamykitchen said:


> Zigfield and Roy


 
I thought that was _Siegfried_ and Roy??? 

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Uncle Bob

(You are correct)

Charlie Gibson


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> (You are correct)
> 
> Charlie Gibson


 
greta garbo                                                                     babe


----------



## ChefJune

George Washington


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wile E. Coyote


----------



## ChefJune

Carl Lewis ...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Leona Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Leona (Mindy) Helmsley


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hunt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Howey Mandel


----------



## ChefJune

Myra Kornfeld


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kyle McLachlin (sp?)


----------



## luckytrim

Mary Martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mr. Ed


----------



## coriander

Mario Batali


----------



## babetoo

coriander said:


> Mario Batali


 
betty boop


----------



## ChefJune

Betty Buckley


----------



## luckytrim

buck owens


----------



## LadyCook61

Orson Welles


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Orson Welles


 
  willie nelson                          babe


----------



## luckytrim

Nelson riddle


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Roundtree


----------



## luckytrim

Robert stack


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steve Erkel


----------



## luckytrim

Eugene o'neil


----------



## LadyCook61

Oona Chaplin


----------



## luckytrim

Neve campbell


----------



## babetoo

carol burnett


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Betty Grable


----------



## ChefJune

Gigi Gryce


----------



## Uncle Bob

Grace Kelly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Michael in FtW

Ruth Roman


----------



## LadyCook61

Roman Polanski


----------



## ChefJune

Peter Finch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fannie Flagg


----------



## ChefJune

Fabian Forte


----------



## GrantsKat

Frances Ford Coppola


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chuck Norris


----------



## GrantsKat

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roy Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

Roger Maris


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Roger Maris


 
marie osmond


----------



## Uncle Bob

Olivia Newton John


----------



## ChefJune

Natalie Wood


----------



## LadyCook61

Woody Allen


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Woody Allen


 

ann blyth


babe


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Uncle Bob

Master Yoda


----------



## ChefJune

Yannick Noah


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Yannick Noah


 
nancy regan


----------



## luckytrim

RODDY McDOWELL


----------



## ChefJune

Malcolm Hemphill


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Helen Hunt


----------



## GrantsKat

Holly Hunter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Haley Barbour


----------



## luckytrim

barbara rush


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rip Torn


----------



## luckytrim

Terry Thomas


----------



## GrantsKat

Tommy Lee


----------



## luckytrim

Lee Majors


----------



## GrantsKat

Michael Douglas


----------



## luckytrim

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Felicia Rashad


----------



## ChefJune

getoutamykitchen said:


> Felicia Rashad


 
Her name starts with a "P" -- Phylicia! 

Ruby Keeler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ChefJune said:


> Her name starts with a "P" -- Phylicia!
> 
> Ruby Keeler


 
Excuse me!


Kelly Clarkson


----------



## LadyCook61

Clark Kent


----------



## ChefJune

Kelly Ripa


----------



## LadyCook61

Ron Howard


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Ron Howard


 
helen hayes


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Mirren


----------



## ChefJune

Mary Lou Williams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

William Katt


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## ChefJune

Harold Washington


----------



## LadyCook61

W. C . Fields


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> W. C . Fields


 

fanny mae


----------



## ChefJune

Michelle Obama


----------



## LadyCook61

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nell Carter


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Nell Carter


 

coco chanel

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Carol Channing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carole King


----------



## LeeAnn

Kris Kristoffersen (sp?)


----------



## LadyCook61

Kathleen Turner


----------



## ChefJune

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Theodore Roosevelt


 
rachel ray

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Redford


----------



## ChefJune

Rollie Fingers


----------



## LadyCook61

Finola Hughes


----------



## anna_bananna

Hugh Grant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Greg Kinear


----------



## deelady

Kenny Rodgers


----------



## LadyCook61

Roger Moore


----------



## anna_bananna

Mariah Carey


----------



## coriander

Cat Cora


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chuck Woolery


----------



## LeeAnn

Mandy Moore


----------



## LPBeier

Mary Martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

leeann said:


> mandy moore


 
w


----------



## LPBeier

Will Smith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Susan Anton


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan King


----------



## ChefJune

Kristen Chenoweth


----------



## anna_bananna

Chuck Norris :P


----------



## babetoo

anna_bananna said:


> Chuck Norris :P


 
nancy grace


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gilbert Godfreid


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Gilbert Godfreid


 
gilda radner


----------



## ChefJune

Ralph Wells


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Ralph Wells


 
wodsworth longfellow ( is that right)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Larry Hagman


----------



## Barbara L

Harvey Korman

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kirk Cameron


----------



## Barbara L

Cal Ripkin

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rita Moreno


----------



## Barbara L

Merv Griffin

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

George Strait


----------



## Barbara L

Sal Mineo

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Minnie Driver


----------



## quicksilver

Dan Quail


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Queen Latifa


----------



## LadyCook61

Lainie Kazan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kitty Carlisle


----------



## LadyCook61

Carole Lombard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lawrence Welk


----------



## anna_bananna

Whitney Houston


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hal Holbrook


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedda Hopper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hedi Lamar


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Hedi Lamar


 

larry storch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steve Carell  (Sp?)


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## LPBeier

Chris O'Donnell


----------



## quicksilver

Olivia de Haviland


----------



## LPBeier

Diane Lane


----------



## quicksilver

Larry King


----------



## getoutamykitchen

King Kong


----------



## quicksilver

Kate Hepburn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hop Along Cassidy


----------



## quicksilver

Cindy Adams


----------



## babetoo

quicksilver said:


> Cindy Adams


 
angela jolee


----------



## quicksilver

Jason Alexander


----------



## Uncle Bob

Aaron Burr


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Aaron Burr


 
bobby fisher


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frank Sinatra


----------



## quicksilver

Sally Field


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fred Dreyer


----------



## LeeAnn

Donny Osmond


----------



## luckytrim

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Red Skelton


----------



## LadyCook61

Shelly Long


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Louie Armstrong


----------



## quicksilver

Armand Asante


----------



## luckytrim

Abraham Zapruder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Z Z Top


----------



## quicksilver

Al Yankovick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yani


----------



## LPBeier

Yves St. Laurent


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Susan Saint James


----------



## quicksilver

oops, I was getting mixer up with the a-z thread. Sorry.              

James Woods


----------



## LadyCook61

Woody Allen


----------



## luckytrim

Alan Ladd


----------



## LadyCook61

Larry Hagman


----------



## ChefJune

Heller Halliday


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hoyt Akins


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Hoyt Akins


 
anne bancroft


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bill Bixby


----------



## quicksilver

Bobby McFerrin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mick Jagger


----------



## quicksilver

Jacquline Smith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steve Allen


----------



## quicksilver

Andy Warhole


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Willum Defoe


----------



## quicksilver

David Carridine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chubby Checker


----------



## quicksilver

Cheech Merin


----------



## deelady

Mark Twain


----------



## quicksilver

Tanya Harding


----------



## deelady

Hank Williams


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> Hank Williams


 
willy sutton


----------



## deelady

Sandra Bullock


----------



## babetoo

deelady said:


> Sandra Bullock


 
barry goldwater


----------



## quicksilver

Goldie Hawn


----------



## babetoo

quicksilver said:


> Goldie Hawn


 
harry truman


----------



## LPBeier

Taylor Dane


----------



## LadyCook61

David Hedison


----------



## ChefJune

Henry Louis Gates


----------



## LadyCook61

Garry Moore


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mike Douglas


----------



## LeeAnn

Don Johnson


----------



## GrantsKat

Julie Andrews


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## GrantsKat

Kathleen Turner


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Turner


----------



## GrantsKat

Talia Shire


----------



## quicksilver

Stacy Keitch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kieth Urban


----------



## ChefJune

Ursula Andress


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## ChefJune

Wayne Brady


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Wayne Brady


 
betty grable


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Grant Goodeve  (he was the oldest brother on eight is enough)


----------



## LadyCook61

getoutamykitchen said:


> Grant Goodeve (he was the oldest brother on eight is enough)


 
I remember him.


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Peck


----------



## babetoo

patty duke


----------



## ChefJune

Debra Winger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wayne Newton


----------



## GrantsKat

Norman Rockwell


----------



## LPBeier

Rick Moranis


----------



## GrantsKat

Madeline Kahn


----------



## LadyCook61

Kathryn Hays


----------



## ChefJune

Harold Ramis


----------



## LPBeier

Ray Walston


----------



## LadyCook61

Willam Hopper


----------



## LPBeier

Hal Holbrook


----------



## ChefJune

Harry S. Truman


----------



## LadyCook61

Truman Capote


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Casper the Friendly Ghost


----------



## babetoo

greta garbo 
wasn't really sure what name to take off on.

babe


----------



## ChefJune

George Gervin


----------



## nitroy2k

Geogre Clunie


----------



## GrantsKat

Christian Slater


----------



## LadyCook61

Salvatore Dali


----------



## Uncle Bob

Don Williams


----------



## GrantsKat

Winona Ryder


----------



## ChefJune

Ruth Gordon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gordon Jump (WKRP in Cinncinnati & Maytag repairman)


----------



## smoke king

Jerry Springer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sally Field


----------



## smoke king

Fred Flinstone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fozzie Bear


----------



## babetoo

smoke king said:


> Fred Flinstone


 
fannie mae


----------



## babetoo

looks like we posted at the same time so. 

betty boop


----------



## smoke king

babetoo said:


> looks like we posted at the same time so.
> 
> betty boop



Jinx-you owe me a coke!

And on with the tomfoolery........

Bill Pullman


----------



## LPBeier

Pete Seeger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steven Segal


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stella Stevens


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Stella Stevens


 

steve Mcqueen


----------



## deelady

Minnie Driver


----------



## LadyCook61

Dave Barry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bob Saget


----------



## LPBeier

Steve McQueen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Marco Polo


----------



## LPBeier

Paul Newman


----------



## GrantsKat

Nat King Cole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Daniels


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dirk Blocker


----------



## LPBeier

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tina Fey


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Tina Fey[/quote
> 
> fat albert


----------



## LPBeier

Allan Ladd


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Linda Blair


----------



## luckytrim

Bridgette Fonda


----------



## jabbur

Frances McDormand


----------



## luckytrim

mickey Rourke


----------



## jabbur

Rich Little


----------



## LadyCook61

Little Richard


----------



## jabbur

Rick Schroeder


----------



## ChefJune

Stanley Blacker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Benjamin Bratt


 
bob newhart


----------



## jabbur

Nancy Reagan


----------



## LPBeier

Ronald Reagan


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Ronald Reagan


 

rachel ray


----------



## jabbur

Ron Wood


----------



## babetoo

jabbur said:


> Ron Wood


 

Wendel wilkie  not sure of spelling but starts with a w


----------



## getoutamykitchen

William H. Macy


----------



## LadyCook61

Mata Hari


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Snow


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple


----------



## ChefJune

Thomas E. Dewey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Danny Thomas


----------



## babetoo

twilla thorp


----------



## LadyCook61

Twila Paris


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paris Hilton - what does she do anyway?


----------



## luckytrim

Hy Lit  (DJ)


----------



## quicksilver

Leslie Nielson


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy Dussault


----------



## GrantsKat

Debbie Gibson


----------



## LadyCook61

George C. Scott


----------



## jabbur

Sandra Bullock


----------



## LadyCook61

Brent Spiner


----------



## jabbur

Susan Sarandon


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandy Duncan


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Sandy Duncan


 

david niven


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy McKeon


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Nancy McKeon


 
michael moratiy sp?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ma Bell


----------



## LadyCook61

Bradford Dillman


----------



## babetoo

donny osmond


----------



## jabbur

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nelson Riddle


----------



## babetoo

richard gere


----------



## ChefJune

George Foreman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fred Savage


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen Foster


----------



## ChefJune

Foster Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

Brooke Benton


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## GrantsKat

Otis Redding


----------



## LadyCook61

Red Foxx


----------



## jabbur

Frances Fisher


----------



## ChefJune

Fletcher Henderson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fister Johnson (President and CEO of the S.C. Johnson Company


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jiminy Cricket


----------



## ChefJune

Clem Kadiddlehopper


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Clem Kadiddlehopper


 

kitty carlisle sp?  was on "whats my line, many moons ago, i think.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cal Ripkin Jr.


----------



## quicksilver

Ryan O'neele


----------



## ChefJune

Omar Sharif (ooh! )  remember how handsome he was?


----------



## LadyCook61

Shelley Winters


----------



## quicksilver

Walter Cronkite


----------



## LadyCook61

Craig Claiborne


----------



## quicksilver

Craig Newmark


----------



## LadyCook61

Nanette Fabray


----------



## africhef

Fred Astaire


----------



## LPBeier

Adam West


----------



## quicksilver

Walter Reed


----------



## ChefJune

Rose Marie


----------



## LadyCook61

Marie Antoinette


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Angel Cordera


----------



## quicksilver

Cheryl Crow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlie Brown


----------



## quicksilver

Bob McGrath


----------



## babetoo

quicksilver said:


> Bob McGrath


 

michael douglas


----------



## quicksilver

Donald Duck


----------



## LadyCook61

Donald Sutherland


----------



## quicksilver

Susan George


----------



## LadyCook61

george peppard


----------



## quicksilver

Peter Cottontail LOL!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chuck Connors


----------



## babetoo

charlie sheen


----------



## LadyCook61

Sheena Easton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Eddie Albert


----------



## quicksilver

Ann Rice


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Robert Redford


----------



## quicksilver

Roger Daltry


----------



## jabbur

Randy Travis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don McClean


----------



## quicksilver

Maxwell Edison


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ella Fitgerald


----------



## jabbur

Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## LadyCook61

Wayne Newton


----------



## quicksilver

Winton Marsalis


----------



## quicksilver

nellie bligh


----------



## ChefJune

Quicksilver, it's possible to correct a post when you see you need or want to. Just click "Edit" on the post you want to change.

Barack Obama


----------



## babetoo

oscar wilde


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Warren Sapp


----------



## africhef

Steve Mc Queen


----------



## quicksilver

ChefJune said:


> Quicksilver, it's possible to correct a post when you see you need or want to. Just click "Edit" on the post you want to change.
> 
> Barack Obama


 
For your edification, I was responding to post 4980, on post 4982. But LadyCook beat me on post 4981.

Marin Alsop


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Alton Brown


----------



## quicksilver

B.B. Raboozo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rex Reed


----------



## quicksilver

getoutamykitchen said:


> Rex Reed


 

Randy Newman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nelson Mandela


----------



## GrantsKat

Mandy Moore


----------



## quicksilver

GrantsKat said:


> Mandy Moore


 

Marge Simpson


----------



## jabbur

Sally Field


----------



## ChefJune

Finola Hughes


----------



## jabbur

Hugh Grant


----------



## ChefJune

George Clooney


----------



## LadyCook61

Chet Aktins


----------



## jabbur

Ann Miller


----------



## LadyCook61

Marion Ross


----------



## babetoo

robert young


----------



## LadyCook61

Yves Montand


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mel Torme'


----------



## babetoo

thomas payne


----------



## jabbur

Peter Fonda


----------



## LadyCook61

Frank Fontaine


----------



## jabbur

Francis Bacon


----------



## LadyCook61

Boris Karloff


----------



## ChefJune

Kristine Kidd


----------



## LadyCook61

Kaye Ballard


----------



## africhef

barbara streisand


----------



## Barbara L

Steve Lawrence

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Larry Hagman


----------



## Barbara L

Hayley Mills

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mel Blanc


----------



## africhef

bianca jagger


----------



## LadyCook61

James Brolin


----------



## jabbur

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## africhef

tom jones


----------



## jabbur

John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

David Bowie


----------



## jabbur

Barry Bonds


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Walters


----------



## jabbur

Walter Brennen


----------



## ChefJune

Billy Joel


----------



## LadyCook61

Joseph Cotton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charles Gibson


----------



## LadyCook61

Gilbert Roland


----------



## ChefJune

Rumer Godden


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Rumer Godden


 

george burns


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ben Hur


----------



## ChefJune

Hayley Mills


----------



## jabbur

Miley Cyrus


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## jabbur

Cindy Crawford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cameron Mathison


----------



## babetoo

marvin hamlesh sp" (song writer)


----------



## ChefJune

Havelock Ellis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Englebert Humperdink


----------



## africhef

Hugh Grant


----------



## deelady

Gary Cooper


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chuck Norris


----------



## deelady

Norman Rockwell


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Redford


----------



## jabbur

Red Skelton


----------



## LPBeier

Shelley Winters


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Winchell


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## LPBeier

Matthew Lawrence


----------



## LadyCook61

Laurence Harvey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry Conick Jr.


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## LadyCook61

Keith Carradine


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Keith Carradine


 

carol burnett


----------



## jabbur

Bob Hope


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry Anderson


----------



## ChefJune

Aalicia Keyes


----------



## babetoo

kathleen turner


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Turner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Trett Williams


----------



## jabbur

William Shatner


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Walt Wiley


----------



## luckytrim

Wiley post


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Patricia Heaton


----------



## jabbur

Horace Greeley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gavin McCloud


----------



## Ann230

michael douglas


----------



## ChefJune

cute kitties in the avvie!  

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## jabbur

Frankie Valli


----------



## LadyCook61

Valerie Harper


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Humes


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hunt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hume Cronan


----------



## babetoo

charlie brown


----------



## jabbur

Bob Barker


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oliver Twist


----------



## jabbur

Tiny Tim


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Talia Shire


----------



## babetoo

getoutamykitchen said:


> Talia Shire


 

sharon stone


----------



## LadyCook61

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## quicksilver

getoutamykitchen said:


> Samuel L. Jackson


Jackson Browne


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barbara Eden


----------



## middie

Elizabeth Berkley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Betty Buckley


----------



## middie

Bill Cosby


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Calista Flockhart


----------



## middie

Frank Sinatra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Alison Krauss


----------



## middie

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## quicksilver

John Lee Hooker


----------



## Robin1k

Harrison Ford


----------



## quicksilver

Fredrico Felini


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Faith Ford


----------



## quicksilver

Fredric Marsh


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mandi Patankin


----------



## middie

Patty Duke


----------



## getoutamykitchen

David Hyde Pierce


----------



## middie

Patty Lovelace


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Linda Lavin


----------



## babetoo

linda evans


----------



## middie

Eric Dane


----------



## LadyCook61

Dane Clark


----------



## babetoo

connie francis


----------



## LadyCook61

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chris Gains


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Peck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paul Newman  R.I.P.


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy Stafford


----------



## jabbur

Suzanne Sommers


----------



## LadyCook61

Susan Blakely


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bonnie Franklin


----------



## LadyCook61

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## wisconsin girl

Robert Redford


----------



## babetoo

rosie O'Donnell


----------



## jabbur

Oscar Wilde


----------



## deelady

Willie Nelson


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy Malone


----------



## bandonjan

Monty Python


----------



## Barbara L

Pat Sajak

Barbara


----------



## deelady

Sandy Duncan


----------



## ChefJune

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Barbara L

Ray Miland

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Maury Povich


----------



## Barbara L

Peter Fonda

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fran Dresher


----------



## GrantsKat

Donna Summer


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen King


----------



## jabbur

Ken Burns


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Barrie


----------



## jabbur

Barry Bostwick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barbie Benton


----------



## middie

Barbara Eden


----------



## ChefJune

Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## jabbur

Ricky Nelson


----------



## babetoo

nancy reagon


----------



## bandonjan

Robert Redford


----------



## jabbur

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## ChefJune

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## jabbur

Louis Armstrong


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andrew Lloyd Weber


----------



## ChefJune

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## jabbur

Roy Rogers


----------



## rknotthere

Ray Bolger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bennie Goodman


----------



## LadyCook61

Greg Evigan


----------



## babetoo

Ernest tubb


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tatum O'Neil


----------



## jabbur

Oscar the Grouch


----------



## ChefJune

Gloria Lynne


----------



## Barbara L

Linda Evans

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Elvira


----------



## jabbur

Elvis Presley


----------



## ChefJune

Peter Falk


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Astaire


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Anderson Cooper


----------



## jabbur

Connie Stevens


----------



## babetoo

jabbur said:


> Connie Stevens


 

steve mcqueen


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Keaton


----------



## ChefJune

Kylie Kwong


----------



## LadyCook61

Keanu Reeves


----------



## ChefJune

Robin Williams


----------



## jabbur

Will Ferrel


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Rogers


----------



## babetoo

raquael  welsh


----------



## jabbur

Wendy Moira Angela Darling (from Peter Pan)


----------



## babetoo

darling=sweetie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jabbur said:


> Wendy Moira Angela Darling (from Peter Pan)


 
Hey I know her! I was hired to photograph her by her mom.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

babetoo said:


> darling=sweetie


 
pie


----------



## jabbur

Okay people, let's read which thread we're in!  This is Celebrity Names so you need to come up with a celebrity whose name begins with the first letter of the last name of the previous celebrity.  Maybe I threw people off using 4 names!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jabbur said:


> Okay people, let's read which thread we're in!  This is Celebrity Names so you need to come up with a celebrity whose name begins with the first letter of the last name of the previous celebrity. Maybe I threw people off using 4 names!


 
And I followed right along. Sorry!

Wendy Moira Angela Darling ----> Danny Kay


----------



## middie

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## LadyCook61

Susan Sarandon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Salvador Dali


----------



## middie

Dana Delany


----------



## LadyCook61

D. David Morin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Madaline Kahn


----------



## LadyCook61

Karen Black


----------



## GrantsKat

Brian McKnight


----------



## LadyCook61

Marion Ross


----------



## jabbur

Rudolf Nureyev


----------



## LadyCook61

Natalie Wood


----------



## ChefJune

William Holden


----------



## LadyCook61

Harrison Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Fannie Flagg


----------



## jabbur

F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## deelady

Frederick Jackson


----------



## LadyCook61

Joan Crawford


----------



## GrantsKat

Cary Grant


----------



## LadyCook61

Georgia O'Keefe


----------



## ChefJune

Oliver Stone


----------



## LadyCook61

Stevie Wonder


----------



## jabbur

Wes Craven


----------



## babetoo

Charlie sheen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Susan Anton


----------



## middie

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Karen Carpenter


----------



## middie

Criss Angel ... (and man is he hot !!!)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Abner Doubleday


----------



## jabbur

Dave Barry


----------



## babetoo

billy cyrus


----------



## LadyCook61

Cesar Romero


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Richard Dawson (survey says...)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Davy Crockett


----------



## LeeAnn

Christie Brinkley


----------



## jabbur

Bob Hoskins


----------



## LeeAnn

Hulk Hogan


----------



## jabbur

Harry Houdini


----------



## ChefJune

Hank Aaron


----------



## GrantsKat

Anson Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

William Windom


----------



## jabbur

Winslow Homer


----------



## LadyCook61

Harold Gould


----------



## ChefJune

Goldie Hawn


----------



## middie

Harrison Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Freddie Green


----------



## LadyCook61

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## jabbur

Peter Falk


----------



## middie

Freddie Mercury


----------



## LadyCook61

Martha Raye


----------



## babetoo

rita hayworth


----------



## ChefJune

Heywood Hale Broun


----------



## jabbur

Bill Murray


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mac Davis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Don Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

William Shakespeare


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple black


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Billie Holliday


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedda Hopper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hal Linden


----------



## LadyCook61

Lindsay Wagner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wentworth Miller


----------



## luckytrim

Millard Filmore


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Felicity Huffman


----------



## luckytrim

Harvey lembeck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lady Bird Johnson


----------



## LadyCook61

John Wayne


----------



## luckytrim

wayne newton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nadia Comaneci


----------



## LadyCook61

Connie Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

steve earle


----------



## LadyCook61

Erle Stanley Gardner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gail Storm


----------



## jabbur

George Washington


----------



## africhef

whitney houston


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harvey Korman


----------



## middie

Kelly Preston


----------



## ChefJune

Paula Prentiss


----------



## middie

Paula Deen


----------



## jabbur

Dean Jones


----------



## ChefJune

Joan Armatrading


----------



## jabbur

Armand Assante


----------



## ChefJune

Alice B. Toklas


----------



## lifesaver

Tom Hanks


----------



## luckytrim

Henry gibson


----------



## babetoo

gary cooper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carly Simon


----------



## babetoo

sam sheppard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Shelly Winters


----------



## LadyCook61

Wynonna Judd


----------



## middie

Jeff Hardy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hakeem Olajuwon


----------



## LadyCook61

Orville Redenbacker


----------



## jabbur

Ralph Macchio


----------



## LadyCook61

Michaelangelo


----------



## jabbur

Matthew Perry


----------



## LadyCook61

Perry Como


----------



## ChefJune

LadyCook61 said:


> Michaelangelo


 
did you know he had a last name?  It was Buonaroti! 

Caddie Wooodlawn


----------



## GrantsKat

Will Smith


----------



## ChefJune

Sarah Churchill


----------



## GrantsKat

Charles Nelson Reilly


----------



## ChefJune

Rudi Gernreich


----------



## GrantsKat

Grant Hill


----------



## africhef

Hillary Clinton


----------



## jabbur

Clint Howard


----------



## LadyCook61

Howard Duff


----------



## getoutamykitchen

David Ogden Stiers


----------



## ChefJune

Sandra Dee


----------



## LadyCook61

Dee Wallace Stone


----------



## jabbur

Steve Jobs


----------



## LadyCook61

John Ritter


----------



## middie

Robin Williams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Whitey Ford


----------



## middie

Finola Hughs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Aaron


----------



## middie

Adam Sandler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sabrina Bryan


----------



## middie

Bryan Adams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ansel Adams


----------



## LadyCook61

Adrian Zmed


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Zachery Ty Bryan


----------



## middie

Beatrice Arthur


----------



## LadyCook61

Arthur Miller


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## LadyCook61

Howie Mandel


----------



## middie

Minnie Driver


----------



## jabbur

David Duchoveny


----------



## ChefJune

Debra Messing


----------



## Lee.M

*dads recipe*

Carole Lombard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lee.M said:


> Carole Lombard


 
???????


Mitch Vogel


----------



## LadyCook61

Lee.M said:


> Carole Lombard


 
The idea is to take the first letter of the last name to use for first name.


----------



## LadyCook61

mitch vogel---Valerie Harper


----------



## jabbur

*H*enry Ford


----------



## LadyCook61

*F*red Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

*R*oger Daltrey


----------



## LadyCook61

*D*ana Delaney


----------



## ChefJune

Deborah Dowdell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dangerous Dan McGrew


----------



## ChefJune

Mulgrew Miller


----------



## Uncle Bob

Minnesota Fats


----------



## LadyCook61

Fats Domino


----------



## middie

Diana Ross


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## babetoo

duddle doright


----------



## ChefJune

David Niven


----------



## LadyCook61

Nathan Hale


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry Houdini


----------



## jabbur

Helen Hunt


----------



## deelady

Henry Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Finola Hughes


----------



## LadyCook61

Howard Hughes


----------



## jabbur

Holly Hunter


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hayes


----------



## Kuijt

Hillery Clinton


----------



## LadyCook61

Clint Eastwood


----------



## GrantsKat

Ellen Degeneres


----------



## ChefJune

Eleanor Powell


----------



## jabbur

Phil Donahue


----------



## LadyCook61

Donald Duck


----------



## GrantsKat

David Cassidy


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kit Carson


----------



## LadyCook61

Clarence Darrow


----------



## middie

Debra Messing


----------



## babetoo

marlyn monroe


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlee Maitlin


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## ChefJune

Martina Navratilova


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nancy Reagan


----------



## LadyCook61

Rhonda Fleming


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Wess


----------



## jabbur

Will Smith


----------



## GrantsKat

Stacey Keach


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Helmond


----------



## GrantsKat

Howdy Dowdy = )


----------



## LadyCook61

Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Flip Wilson


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Nelson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nigel Lithgow


----------



## babetoo

larry storch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Simon Cowell


----------



## LadyCook61

Cornell Wilde


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hank Azaria


----------



## jabbur

Alice Cooper


----------



## middie

Carol Channing


----------



## ChefJune

Cleveland Eaton


----------



## middie

Emilio Estevez


----------



## LadyCook61

Estelle Getty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gina Lolobridgida


----------



## LadyCook61

Larry Hagman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hans Christian Anderson


----------



## GrantsKat

Anna Kournikova


----------



## LadyCook61

Kevin Kline


----------



## middie

Kevin Costner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carmen Miranda


----------



## middie

Michael Stanley ( he's a celeb in Cleveland)


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## LadyCook61

Wally Cox


----------



## middie

Christian Slater


----------



## LadyCook61

Steven Spielberg


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Silvia Brown


----------



## babetoo

billy holiday


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Holland Taylor


----------



## ChefJune

Taylor Caldwell


----------



## LadyCook61

Corbin Benson


----------



## babetoo

barbara bush


----------



## LadyCook61

Billy Graham


----------



## getoutamykitchen

George Gobel


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Carlin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carl Weathers


----------



## ChefJune

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## babetoo

richard widmark ( lordy a blast from the past, lol)


----------



## LadyCook61

Willam Shatner


----------



## lifesaver

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## jabbur

Happy Rockefeller


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Randy Quaid


----------



## jabbur

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tammy Wynett


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## deelady

will smith


----------



## jabbur

Steve Martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mary Pickford


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Sellars


----------



## jabbur

Sarah Palin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pippy Longstocking


----------



## africhef

Liam Neeson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nellie Bly


----------



## africhef

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## jabbur

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## LadyCook61

Jeff Chandler


----------



## jabbur

Condolezza Rice


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rip Van Winkle


----------



## ChefJune

Vanna White


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wayne Newton


----------



## babetoo

nancy drew


----------



## LadyCook61

Drew Barrymore


----------



## babetoo

bobby kennedy


----------



## jabbur

Keith Urban


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ursula Andress


----------



## babetoo

andy rooney


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rand McNally


----------



## africhef

Michelle Pheiffer


----------



## LadyCook61

Phil Donahue


----------



## africhef

David Hasselhoff


----------



## GrantsKat

Harrison Ford


----------



## LadyCook61

Flip Wilson


----------



## jabbur

Waylon Jennings


----------



## LadyCook61

John Wayne


----------



## ChefJune

Wayne Newton


----------



## LadyCook61

Newt Gingrich


----------



## deelady

Ginger Rogers


----------



## jabbur

Randolph Scott


----------



## LadyCook61

Scott Bakula


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## babetoo

betty grable


----------



## deelady

Gordon Ramsy


----------



## LadyCook61

Raymond Burr


----------



## middie

Bill Gates


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gary Trudeau


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tommy Tang


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Terry Garr


----------



## LadyCook61

Garry Moore


----------



## middie

Michael J. Fox


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frank Burns


----------



## LadyCook61

Bernie Mac


----------



## jabbur

Mary Pickford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peter Lawford


----------



## babetoo

laren becall


----------



## LadyCook61

Betty Grable


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Greg Kinear


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harvey Kietel


----------



## jabbur

Karen Carpenter


----------



## babetoo

carol burnett


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Midler


----------



## deelady

Mildred Pierce


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peter Gabriel


----------



## babetoo

gabby hayes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heather Menzies


----------



## jabbur

Micheal Caine


----------



## babetoo

cindy mcCain


----------



## middie

Michael Douglas


----------



## babetoo

david bowie


----------



## middie

Bing Crosby


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cal Ripkin


----------



## africhef

reese witherspoon


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Wonka


----------



## africhef

William Blake


----------



## jabbur

Betty White


----------



## africhef

bett midler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mel Tillis


----------



## babetoo

tim conway


----------



## LadyCook61

Connie Stevens


----------



## babetoo

shawn penn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pinky Tuscadero


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted McGinley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## babetoo

fanny mae


----------



## quicksilver

Mary Poppins


----------



## deelady

Pauley Shore


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> Pauley Shore


 

Suzie Quzie! LOL!  (she is one of OUR celebrities, no?)


----------



## quicksilver

Where'd everybody go?????????????????


----------



## deelady

Quincey Adams


----------



## quicksilver

Adam West


----------



## deelady

Wesley Snipes


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> Wesley Snipes


 
Sally Struthers


----------



## deelady

Susanne Sarandon


----------



## quicksilver

Sam Spade


----------



## deelady

Sammy Sosa


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> Sammy Sosa


 

Saddie Hawkins  (this is it for me tonight. I had a good time though. Thanks, Dee)


----------



## deelady

Me too G'nite!!


Hank Williams


----------



## africhef

whitney houston


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Henry Fonda


----------



## africhef

frieda kahlo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kim Carnes


----------



## jabbur

Cindy Williams


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## deelady

Henry Ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## babetoo

fred mcMurray


----------



## jabbur

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## quicksilver

Maureen O'sullivan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oliver Twist


----------



## africhef

twyla tharp


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tom Poston


----------



## africhef

peter sellers


----------



## quicksilver

Sylvia Plathe


----------



## africhef

paul newman


----------



## quicksilver

Neil patrick Harris


----------



## africhef

harry belafonte


----------



## jabbur

Bobby Sherman


----------



## LadyCook61

Shelley Winters


----------



## quicksilver

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## quicksilver

where's everyone?


----------



## jabbur

Greta Garbo

Sorry, I was cooking lunch and cleaning the kitchen!


----------



## babetoo

george bernard shaw


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sela Ward


----------



## LadyCook61

Warren Beatty


----------



## quicksilver

Betty Rebel


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Long


----------



## quicksilver

L. T. - Lawrence Taylor


----------



## LadyCook61

Tim Allen


----------



## quicksilver

Allen Iverson


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Igor Ivanov


----------



## jabbur

Isabella Rosselini


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Isabella Oliver


----------



## jabbur

Orville Wright


----------



## deelady

warren beatty


----------



## babetoo

Indiana jones


----------



## LadyCook61

Jack Scalia


----------



## jabbur

Sarah Maclachlan


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## deelady

Mandy Moore


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Missy Elliott


----------



## LadyCook61

Elliot Gould


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## babetoo

lucille ball


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Benny Goodman


----------



## africhef

gerald ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fred Astaire


----------



## africhef

edsal ford


----------



## middie

Frank Zappa


----------



## africhef

zeus


----------



## jabbur

Zachary Taylor (12th US President)


----------



## LadyCook61

Tyne Daly


----------



## quicksilver

Davey Jones


----------



## LadyCook61

June Allyson


----------



## jabbur

Alan Shepard


----------



## quicksilver

jabbur said:


> Alan Shepard


 
stephanie miller


----------



## LadyCook61

Mike Connors


----------



## jabbur

Connie Stevens


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## LadyCook61

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## jabbur

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## LadyCook61

Betty White


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wayne Newton


----------



## africhef

noel coward


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Camryn Manheim


----------



## LadyCook61

Marion Ross


----------



## Barbara

Ryan O'Neal


----------



## jabbur

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## africhef

sean penn


----------



## LadyCook61

africhef said:


> sean penn


 
need a name that starts with D


----------



## LadyCook61

Diane Keaton


----------



## sattie

Kevin Costner


----------



## jabbur

Charlie McCarthy


----------



## LadyCook61

MacDonald Carey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cindy Crawford


----------



## jabbur

Carmen Miranda


----------



## sattie

Michael Douglas


----------



## LadyCook61

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## sattie

Frank Sinatra


----------



## africhef

avril livigne


----------



## africhef

oops!! Sammy Davis JR


----------



## jabbur

David Hasselhoff


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## babetoo

linda darnel


----------



## LadyCook61

Danielle Steele


----------



## quicksilver

LadyCook61 said:


> Danielle Steele


 
Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## LadyCook61

Victoria Holt


----------



## deelady

Vincent Van Gough


----------



## africhef

george clooney


----------



## LadyCook61

Clarence Darrow


----------



## quicksilver

LadyCook61 said:


> Clarence Darrow


 

Dale Evans


----------



## africhef

erik estrada


----------



## LadyCook61

Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## quicksilver

Robbie Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

William Holden


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Happy Gilmore


----------



## quicksilver

Gizelle Bryant


----------



## LadyCook61

Bryant Gumbel


----------



## quicksilver

LadyCook61 said:


> Bryant Gumbel


 
George Washington


----------



## LadyCook61

Wally Cox


----------



## meshoo96

Courtney Love


----------



## LadyCook61

Lyle Lovett


----------



## chefmaloney

Larry King


----------



## babetoo

king cong


----------



## quicksilver

Connie Francis


----------



## africhef

fran drescher


----------



## LadyCook61

Deanna Durbin


----------



## quicksilver

Dom DeLuis


----------



## LadyCook61

David Niven


----------



## quicksilver

Neil Young


----------



## LadyCook61

Yves Montand


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mariette Hartley


----------



## quicksilver

Helen Mirran


----------



## LadyCook61

Marilou Henner


----------



## sattie

Hal Holbrook


----------



## LadyCook61

Henny Youngman


----------



## babetoo

yule brenner


----------



## LadyCook61

Brenda Vaccaro


----------



## babetoo

virgin mary


----------



## africhef

mary queen of scotts


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Susan St. James


----------



## africhef

steve martin


----------



## LadyCook61

Marie Antoinette


----------



## africhef

anthony hopkins


----------



## LadyCook61

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## africhef

casey jones


----------



## sattie

Jenna Malone


----------



## africhef

poppins (mary that is)


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter O'Toole


----------



## africhef

oscar wilde


----------



## LadyCook61

William Windom


----------



## africhef

wyatt earp


----------



## sattie

Elvis Costello


----------



## africhef

orson welles


----------



## jabbur

William Tell


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Knight


----------



## babetoo

keffer sutherland


----------



## LadyCook61

Stacey Keach


----------



## quicksilver

Kim Novak


----------



## LadyCook61

Ned Beatty


----------



## africhef

neil young


----------



## LadyCook61

Yul Brynner


----------



## GrantsKat

Bea Arthur


----------



## africhef

angelina jolie


----------



## LadyCook61

John Ritter


----------



## deelady

Ron Howard


----------



## africhef

howard stern


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## deelady

Martin Luther King Jr


----------



## africhef

kirsten dundst


----------



## deelady

Donald Trump


----------



## jabbur

Truman Capote


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## sattie

Kathy Bates


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## jabbur

Olivia de Havilland


----------



## LadyCook61

Dee Wallace Stone


----------



## sattie

Susan Dey


----------



## LadyCook61

Danny Thomas


----------



## deelady

Tony Danza


----------



## LadyCook61

Daniel Boone


----------



## jessicacarr

Betty Boop......lol


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Stiller


----------



## babetoo

steven sagal


----------



## africhef

suzanne sommers


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephanie Powers


----------



## ChefJune

Powers Boothe


----------



## africhef

bill clinton


----------



## LadyCook61

Clint Walker


----------



## africhef

Rod Stewart


----------



## LadyCook61

Stewart Granger


----------



## africhef

george clooney


----------



## LadyCook61

Claire Bloom


----------



## jabbur

Barbara Feldman


----------



## sattie

Frank Zappa


----------



## LadyCook61

Zola Lambert


----------



## africhef

larry king


----------



## LadyCook61

King Kong


----------



## babetoo

karen carpenter


----------



## LadyCook61

Carolyn Jones


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jim Jones -- (Kool-Aid -- Think before You Drink)


----------



## LadyCook61

James Gardner


----------



## babetoo

gary moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Morley Safer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Malone  (Cheers)


----------



## africhef

meryl streep


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen King


----------



## africhef

kris kristofferson


----------



## LadyCook61

Karen Black


----------



## ChefJune

(President!) Barack Obama


----------



## babetoo

oscar wilde


----------



## ChefJune

Willa Cather


----------



## LadyCook61

Catherine Hicks


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hunt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hal Kechum


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Hays


----------



## ChefJune

Henry Louis Gates


----------



## jabbur

Garry Marshall


----------



## ChefJune

Marcia Ball


----------



## sattie

Barry White


----------



## LadyCook61

William Tell


----------



## babetoo

tom selleck


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen Baldwin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

B.J. Hunnicutt


----------



## africhef

Hanniball Lecther


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## jabbur

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## LadyCook61

Matthew Brady (civil war photographer)


----------



## jabbur

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## LadyCook61

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## babetoo

ralph nader


----------



## LadyCook61

Natalie Wood


----------



## babetoo

william hurt


----------



## LadyCook61

Hayley Mills


----------



## africhef

mia farrow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Faye Grant


----------



## LadyCook61

Grant Goodeve


----------



## ChefJune

Grant Green


----------



## LadyCook61

Greg Evigan


----------



## babetoo

ertha  kit


----------



## LadyCook61

Kit Carson


----------



## babetoo

carl riner


----------



## LadyCook61

Reba McIntire


----------



## ChefJune

Michelle Obama


----------



## quicksilver

ChefJune said:


> Michelle Obama


 
Otis Redding


----------



## ChefJune

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## sattie

Oliver Platt


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Sellers


----------



## sattie

Salma Hayak


----------



## jabbur

Holly Hunter


----------



## quicksilver

jabbur said:


> Holly Hunter


 
Henry Hudson


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Mirren


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## quicksilver

babetoo said:


> mary martin


 
Martin Lawrence


----------



## sattie

Lawrence Fishburn


----------



## quicksilver

sattie said:


> Lawrence Fishburn


 
Freda Payne


----------



## sattie

Pauly Shore  (he is a celebrity?)


----------



## quicksilver

sattie said:


> Pauly Shore (he is a celebrity?)


 
Susanne Vega


----------



## sattie

Val Kilmer


----------



## babetoo

karen carpenter


----------



## ChefJune

Carrie Underwood


----------



## snack_pack85

Umma Therman


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Knight


----------



## babetoo

king kong


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kevin Bacon


----------



## LadyCook61

Brenda Lee


----------



## sattie

Laura Linney


----------



## LadyCook61

Linda Evans


----------



## sattie

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## LadyCook61

Woody Allen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andrew Lloyd Weber


----------



## LadyCook61

William DeVane


----------



## jabbur

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## quicksilver

Rob't. Stack


----------



## LadyCook61

Sam Elliot


----------



## quicksilver

Elsie the cow - LOL!


----------



## ChefJune

Elvin Jones


----------



## LadyCook61

James Dean


----------



## sattie

Daisy Pentes


----------



## LadyCook61

Penny Marshall


----------



## ChefJune

Marshall Royal


----------



## sattie

Rhada Mitchell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Boone


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob Hope


----------



## ChefJune

Hildegard Neff


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy McKeon


----------



## ChefJune

Magee Hickey


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## babetoo

lana turner


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Turner


----------



## quicksilver

Tom Paxton


----------



## babetoo

patti page


----------



## LadyCook61

Pete Rose


----------



## quicksilver

Rose McGowen


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Steenburgen


----------



## quicksilver

Sara Palin


----------



## LadyCook61

Patty Duke


----------



## quicksilver

Duke Ellington


----------



## jabbur

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## quicksilver

Fredrick March


----------



## ChefJune

Michael Jordan


----------



## LadyCook61

James Stewart


----------



## quicksilver

Swoozy Kurtz


----------



## LadyCook61

Kurt Russell


----------



## quicksilver

Russell Crow


----------



## jabbur

Carol Burnett


----------



## LadyCook61

Brynn Thayer


----------



## sattie

Teri Garr


----------



## babetoo

greta garbo


----------



## ChefJune

George Clooney


----------



## Barbara

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## LadyCook61

Craig Claiborne


----------



## LadyCook61

Barbara said:


> Marilyn Monroe


 
the game is taking the first letter of the last name...


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kelly Ripa


----------



## africhef

raquel welch


----------



## LadyCook61

William Baldwin


----------



## ChefJune

Billy Thompson


----------



## babetoo

terri garr


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gilligan


----------



## ChefJune

Gilligan _WHO?_  (or Who Gilligan???? )

George Washington Carver


----------



## babetoo

caroll oconner not sure about spelling of first name.


----------



## jabbur

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## babetoo

willie loman


----------



## ChefJune

Linda Darnell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Debra Winger


----------



## babetoo

willaim shatner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sherri Shepard


----------



## LadyCook61

Stefanie Kramer


----------



## babetoo

kitty carlyle sp?


----------



## LadyCook61

Carl Reiner


----------



## sattie

Ron Howard


----------



## LadyCook61

Howard Duff


----------



## ChefJune

Duff Gordon


----------



## LadyCook61

George C. Scott


----------



## ChefJune

Susan Saint James.


----------



## babetoo

jimmy stewart


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen Baldwin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bill Bailey


----------



## africhef

bob newhart


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Wilson


----------



## sattie

Warren Beatty


----------



## ChefJune

Betty Shabazz


----------



## LadyCook61

Shelly Long


----------



## sattie

Luke Wilson


----------



## babetoo

william hurt


----------



## LadyCook61

Henry Ford


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra


----------



## deelady

Steven Seagal


----------



## sattie

Shelley DuVall


----------



## getoutamykitchen

David Ogden Stiers


----------



## LadyCook61

Shelly Winters


----------



## sattie

Will Smith


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandra Bullock


----------



## sattie

Billy Crudup


----------



## LadyCook61

Craig Stevens


----------



## sattie

Soupy Sales


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen King


----------



## ChefJune

Kathleen Flinn


----------



## sattie

Fred Thompson


----------



## jabbur

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Tom Hanks


----------



## ChefJune

Harry Houdini


----------



## LadyCook61

Harrison Ford


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Frankie Avalon


----------



## LadyCook61

Adrian Zmed


----------



## ChefJune

Zelda Fitzgerald


----------



## LadyCook61

Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## babetoo

willie nelsen


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy Stafford


----------



## babetoo

steven segal


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandra Dee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dee Wallace


----------



## LadyCook61

Wallace Beery


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## LadyCook61

Orville Wright


----------



## ChefJune

Willye White


----------



## babetoo

wayne newton


----------



## ChefJune

Nelson (Nellie) Fox


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred G Sanford


----------



## babetoo

sally boyles


----------



## middie

Bill Engvall


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lola Falana


----------



## africhef

fred flintstone


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Gwynn


----------



## africhef

george harris


----------



## LadyCook61

Harrison Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Flip Wilson (Chris gonna find Ray Charles!  )


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Mays


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mary Pickford


----------



## LadyCook61

Patricia Heaton


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Hal Linden


----------



## LadyCook61

Lindsay Wagner


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Willie Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nora Ephron


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Elaine Boosler (sp??


----------



## sattie

Brian Bosworth


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bob Dylan


----------



## LadyCook61

Dyan Canon


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Connie Stevens


----------



## babetoo

steve mcQueen


----------



## ChefJune

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Morley Safer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stan Laurel


----------



## luckytrim

Lauren bacall


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Afleck


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Andy Rooney


----------



## ChefJune

Rue McLenahan


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Learned


----------



## ChefJune

Lauren Hutton


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedda Hopper


----------



## jabbur

Harry Truman


----------



## babetoo

teddy rosevelt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rip Torn


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Selleck


----------



## babetoo

shirley jones


----------



## LadyCook61

John Ritter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Richard Carn


----------



## LadyCook61

Charles Boyer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Billie Holiday


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Truman


----------



## babetoo

tom jones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jason Alexander


----------



## sattie

Alan Jackson


----------



## LadyCook61

Jean Smart


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Struthers


----------



## babetoo

sam shepard


----------



## Luvs2Cook

CArly Simon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sally Jesse Raphael


----------



## sattie

Richard Kind


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Katherine Helmond


----------



## babetoo

helen hunt


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Hayes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hildagard Hamhocker   (It was a character I made up for a school play and I was famous for 15 minutes)


----------



## ChefJune

Hermione Gingold (she was _real!_


----------



## LadyCook61

Ginger Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

Ruth Gordon


----------



## LadyCook61

George Peppard


----------



## babetoo

patrica neal


----------



## jabbur

Neil Armstrong


----------



## LadyCook61

Ann Southern


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sally Kellerman


----------



## LadyCook61

Kelly Martin


----------



## sattie

Marlee Shelton


----------



## LadyCook61

Sheldon Leonard


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## LadyCook61

King Kong


----------



## babetoo

kitty Kelly


----------



## LadyCook61

Kevin Kline


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Karen Ann Quinlan


----------



## LadyCook61

Quincy Jones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Joe Di Maggio


----------



## LadyCook61

Diana Ross


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Richard Milhouse Nixon


----------



## LadyCook61

Ned Beatty


----------



## ChefJune

Brooke Shields


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sally Fields


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Rogers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Randy Oaks


----------



## africhef

oliver north


----------



## LadyCook61

Nanette Fabray


----------



## ChefJune

Ferde Grofe


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Peck


----------



## babetoo

patti page


----------



## ChefJune

Peter Nero


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nathan Lane


----------



## LadyCook61

Lois Lane


----------



## africhef

lady chatterly


----------



## LadyCook61

Charles Coburn


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlie Chan


----------



## Dove

*Carole Lombard*


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Swit


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Elliott


----------



## ChefJune

Eleanor Powell


----------



## LadyCook61

Pete Rose


----------



## ChefJune

Rose Kennedy


----------



## LadyCook61

Ken Howard


----------



## Dove

*Howard Duff*


----------



## LadyCook61

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Mama

Hillary Clinton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cindy McCain


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Mull


----------



## Mama

Melody Griffith


----------



## LadyCook61

George Washington


----------



## sattie

Will Smith


----------



## ChefJune

Suzanne Somers


----------



## Mama

Sarah Palin


----------



## LadyCook61

Pat O'Brien


----------



## ChefJune

Olivier LeFlaive


----------



## jabbur

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## LadyCook61

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Wilson


----------



## babetoo

wayne newton


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy Stafford


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sean Penn


----------



## middie

Peter Gabriel


----------



## LadyCook61

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## middie

Kenny Chesney


----------



## LadyCook61

Carol Channing


----------



## middie

Carol Alt


----------



## LadyCook61

Alton Brown


----------



## ChefJune

Bill Cullen


----------



## LadyCook61

Carly Simon


----------



## ChefJune

Sandra Bullock


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Stiller


----------



## ChefJune

Slappy White


----------



## africhef

william churchill


----------



## babetoo

charles nelson riley


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Basehart


----------



## babetoo

betty boop lol


----------



## deelady

Betty Davis


----------



## LadyCook61

David Niven


----------



## babetoo

nancy drew


----------



## LadyCook61

Drew Barrymore


----------



## jabbur

Bing Crosby


----------



## ChefJune

Carol Burnett


----------



## babetoo

bobby kennedy


----------



## deelady

Kris Kringle


----------



## LadyCook61

Kris Krisofferson


----------



## babetoo

laurel hardy


----------



## LadyCook61

babetoo said:


> laurel hardy


hmm , shouldn't it be a K ?


----------



## ChefJune

LadyCook61 said:


> hmm , shouldn't it be a K ?


 
yes!

Kathleen Turner


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Tom Hanks


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## ChefJune

Hale Boggs


----------



## LadyCook61

Bonnie Franklin


----------



## babetoo

fred mcmurray


----------



## ChefJune

Magee Hickey


----------



## middie

Heather Locklear


----------



## LadyCook61

Lorena Bobbitt


----------



## middie

Bill Murray


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Michael Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Mikhail Gorbachev


----------



## babetoo

greta garbo


----------



## vegetarian_bri

*...*



babetoo said:


> greta garbo



Owen Wilson


----------



## LadyCook61

vegetarian_bri said:


> Owen Wilson


 
the game is to take the first letter of the last name ..


----------



## middie

William Shatner


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple


----------



## middie

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## LadyCook61

Rosy Grier


----------



## ChefJune

Greer Garson


----------



## babetoo

george cloony


----------



## ChefJune

Clem Haskins


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## ChefJune

Lisle Atkinson


----------



## LadyCook61

Ansel Adams


----------



## ChefJune

Albert Grimaldi (the Prince of Monaco)


----------



## LadyCook61

Grace Kelly


----------



## ChefJune

LadyCook61 said:


> Grace Kelly



ooooh, that's eerie! 

Keshia Knight Pulliam


----------



## africhef

Peter Sellers (the pink panther)


----------



## LadyCook61

ChefJune said:


> ooooh, that's eerie!


 not eerie , I knew she was married to him.


----------



## LadyCook61

Sela Ward


----------



## middie

Wanda Sykes


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephanie Zimbalist


----------



## jabbur

Zachary Taylor


----------



## ChefJune

LadyCook61 said:


> not eerie , I knew she was married to him.



nonono  Albert is her SON.  Her husband was Rainier.


Taylor Caldwell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charles Bronson


----------



## ChefJune

Bill Clinton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlton Heston


----------



## lifesaver

Hillary Clinton


----------



## sattie

Casey Affleck


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Mirren


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Morley Safer


----------



## middie

Susan Lucci


----------



## LadyCook61

Lucille Ball


----------



## middie

Bob Hope


----------



## LadyCook61

Hope Lange


----------



## babetoo

lawrence of Arabia


----------



## ChefJune

Alan King


----------



## middie

Keith Urban


----------



## LadyCook61

Ulysess Grant


----------



## ChefJune

Grant Green


----------



## babetoo

greer garson


----------



## middie

Gary Coleman


----------



## ChefJune

Chloe Malle


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Steenbergen


----------



## middie

Steve Martin


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Sheen


----------



## middie

Shirley Temple


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted McGinley


----------



## ChefJune

Marshall Thompson


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Selleck


----------



## ChefJune

Sue Lyons


----------



## lifesaver

Loren Green


----------



## LadyCook61

Gregory Peck


----------



## ChefJune

Paulina Porizhkova


----------



## lifesaver

Paula Dean


----------



## ChefJune

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## sattie

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## LadyCook61

Raymond Burr


----------



## lifesaver

Burt Reynolds


----------



## ChefJune

Robert Redford


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Chamberlin


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## LadyCook61

Chris Reeve


----------



## ChefJune

Rudolph Reiners


----------



## LadyCook61

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## lifesaver

Val Kilmer


----------



## lifesaver

Kevin Costner


----------



## ChefJune

Carol Channing


----------



## lifesaver

Chris Tucker


----------



## lifesaver

Travis Tritt


----------



## lifesaver

Tina Turner


----------



## ChefJune

Tyrone (The Wonder boy) Davis


----------



## LadyCook61

Davy Crockett


----------



## babetoo

charlie sheen


----------



## roadfix

Sam Neil


----------



## LadyCook61

Neil Armstrong


----------



## middie

Adam West


----------



## sattie

Warren Cash


----------



## middie

Christopher Walkin


----------



## sattie

Wanda Sykes


----------



## ChefJune

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## LadyCook61

Sally Struthers


----------



## ChefJune

Scatman Cruthers


----------



## LadyCook61

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## ChefJune

Charlie Callas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chuck Norris


----------



## middie

Natalie Portman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Perry Como


----------



## ChefJune

Coleman Hawkins


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hugh O'brian


----------



## LadyCook61

Omar Sharif


----------



## middie

Steven Tyler


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Danson


----------



## middie

Desi Arnaz


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan King


----------



## middie

K.D. Lang


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## ChefJune

Yvette Mimieux


----------



## LadyCook61

Marsha Hunt


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## LadyCook61

Truman Capote


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Nelson Reilly


----------



## LadyCook61

Reba McIntire


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Mull


----------



## ChefJune

Mortimer Snerd


----------



## LadyCook61

Sam Snead


----------



## ChefJune

Sarah Silverman


----------



## LadyCook61

Stefanie Powers


----------



## LadyCook61

Bumping the thread


----------



## middie

Phoebe Cates


----------



## JustMeToo

Chuck Norris


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy McKeon


----------



## JustMeToo

Love the cat picture. LOL

Michael Bolton


----------



## LadyCook61

Bill Murray


----------



## babetoo

marvin gay


----------



## LadyCook61

George Peppard


----------



## middie

Penelope Cruz


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Heidsieck


----------



## LadyCook61

Heidi Bohay


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## babetoo

oliver north


----------



## LadyCook61

Ned Beatty


----------



## ChefJune

Bette Midler


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Landon


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Loni Anderson


----------



## LadyCook61

Andy Griffith


----------



## ChefJune

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Sellers


----------



## sattie

Shelly Winters


----------



## LadyCook61

William Holden


----------



## ChefJune

Holden Caulfield


----------



## babetoo

carl rowe


----------



## LadyCook61

Ron Howard


----------



## babetoo

henry winkler


----------



## LadyCook61

William Hurt


----------



## ChefJune

Hedda Gabler


----------



## LadyCook61

Gabby Hayes


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Hunt


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Mirren


----------



## Myop

Marah Carey


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Cal Ripken


----------



## LadyCook61

Ricky Nelson


----------



## babetoo

nancy reagan


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Burton


----------



## babetoo

bob newhart


----------



## LadyCook61

Newt Gingrich


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Gary Busey


----------



## ChefJune

Barbra Streisand


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve Martin


----------



## babetoo

mike nichols


----------



## Mike K

Nicholas Cage


----------



## LadyCook61

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## babetoo

james stewart


----------



## LadyCook61

Stewart Granger


----------



## ChefJune

George Gobel


----------



## LadyCook61

Greta Garbo


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Ginger Rogers


----------



## LadyCook61

Roy Rogers


----------



## middie

Robin McGraw


----------



## LadyCook61

MacDonald Carey


----------



## ChefJune

Carrie Underwood.


----------



## LadyCook61

Ulysses Grant


----------



## Luvs2Cook

George Clooney


----------



## LadyCook61

Clarence Darrow


----------



## ChefJune

Darra Goldstein


----------



## LadyCook61

Goldy Hawn


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Helen Keller


----------



## LadyCook61

Karen Carpenter


----------



## ChefJune

Cardiss Collins


----------



## LadyCook61

Cole Porter


----------



## babetoo

peter faulk


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred MacMurray


----------



## ChefJune

Martin Brodeur


----------



## LadyCook61

Broderick Crawford


----------



## ChefJune

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## LadyCook61

Claude Rains


----------



## babetoo

rita wilson


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Mays


----------



## ChefJune

Melanie Mayron


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mike Douglas


----------



## LadyCook61

Douglas MacArthur


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Moms Mabley


----------



## ChefJune

Maybelle Carter


----------



## bglc32

Chuck Connors


----------



## ChefJune

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## LadyCook61

Dennis Weaver


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wally Cleaver


----------



## babetoo

carol oconner


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## bglc32

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Snoop dog


----------



## JustMeToo

Diana Ross


----------



## babetoo

robert redford


----------



## LadyCook61

Robert Ryan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rita Moreno


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mandy Moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Morley Safer


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Field


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Fred Flintstone


----------



## bglc32

Felicity Huffman


----------



## LadyCook61

Howard Duff


----------



## babetoo

danny kaye


----------



## LadyCook61

Kaye Ballard


----------



## bglc32

Burt Convy


----------



## LadyCook61

Conway Twitty


----------



## babetoo

twilla thorpe


----------



## LadyCook61

Twila Paris


----------



## jabbur

Paul McCartney


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary McDonnell


----------



## bglc32

Mandy Moore


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlee Maitlin


----------



## bglc32

Matt Damon


----------



## ChefJune

Dylan Thomas


----------



## LadyCook61

Tom Selleck


----------



## bglc32

Steve Martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Milli Vanilli


----------



## LadyCook61

Van Johnson


----------



## Luvs2Cook

John Travolta


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Williams


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## LadyCook61

Fred Savage


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Stanley Tucci


----------



## LadyCook61

Taylor Caldwell


----------



## ChefJune

Calista Flockhart


----------



## LadyCook61

Fannie Farmer


----------



## bglc32

Frank Sinatra


----------



## LadyCook61

Sandy Duncan


----------



## ChefJune

David Niven


----------



## bglc32

Nell Carter


----------



## LadyCook61

Carl Reiner


----------



## bglc32

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## babetoo

wally cox


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Candace Bergen


----------



## bglc32

Bob Barker


----------



## babetoo

bette davis


----------



## Naia

Don S Davis :p


----------



## deelady

Donnie Osmond


----------



## Barbara L

Oliver Stone

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

Susan Summers


----------



## bglc32

Stella Stevens


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen King


----------



## ChefJune

Karrin Allyson


----------



## bglc32

Allie Larter


----------



## lifesaver

Lucille Ball


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billy Da Kid


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Danny Devito


----------



## Uncle Bob

Don Knotts


----------



## ChefJune

Kerry Heffernan


----------



## bglc32

Hugh Laurie


----------



## lifesaver

Lindsay Wagner


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wally Cleaver


----------



## bglc32

Clint Black


----------



## LadyCook61

Bryan Brown


----------



## babetoo

billie holiday


----------



## Toots

Hugh Grant


----------



## bglc32

Goldie Hawn


----------



## Toots

Howie Mandell


----------



## ChefJune

Melvyn Masters


----------



## lifesaver

Michael J. Fox


----------



## bglc32

Fannie Flag


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fannie Fine


----------



## bglc32

Fred Sanford


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple


----------



## bglc32

Tommy Tutone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tommy Roe


----------



## babetoo

robert redford


----------



## lifesaver

Richard Simmons


----------



## ChefJune

Shirley Temple


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ted Lange (by the way he was the bar tender on Love Boat)


----------



## bglc32

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oscar the Grouch


----------



## Luvs2Cook

George Carlin


----------



## LadyCook61

Carly Simon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Smith & Wesson


----------



## bglc32

Wesley Snipes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sidney Pollack


----------



## JoAnn L.

Phil Harris


----------



## LadyCook61

Harrison Ford


----------



## babetoo

franchet tone


----------



## LadyCook61

Tony Curtis


----------



## bglc32

Chuck Connor


----------



## LadyCook61

Connie Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

Steven Spielberg


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Susan Sarandon


----------



## JustMeToo

Sonny Bono


----------



## bglc32

Barbara Streisand


----------



## lifesaver

Sally Fields


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fanny Brice


----------



## bglc32

Barry Manilow


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Marcia Brady


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## babetoo

winnie the poo


----------



## lifesaver

Paul Bunyun


----------



## babetoo

blue ox


----------



## bglc32

Orson Wells


----------



## lifesaver

Walter Cronkite


----------



## JoAnn L.

Connie Stevens


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## lifesaver

Doris Day


----------



## lifesaver

Dina Shore


----------



## bglc32

Shelly Winters


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Winchell


----------



## lifesaver

William Shattner


----------



## lifesaver

Steven Sagull


----------



## bglc32

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wanda Sykes


----------



## lifesaver

Stephen King


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Kenny G.


----------



## lifesaver

Glen Miller


----------



## lifesaver

Micky Rooney


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rod Stewart


----------



## lifesaver

Stevie wonder


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## lifesaver

Frank Senantra


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Soupy Sales


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bobby Sherman


----------



## lifesaver

Billy Ray Syrus


----------



## lifesaver

Sissy Spaysack


----------



## ChefJune

lifesaver said:


> Frank Senantra


 

who he? 

Sandra Bullock


----------



## bglc32

Bruce Lee


----------



## Luvs2Cook

kitchenelf said:


> Wayne Newton (I just used the whole last name again! )


 
 cool, now THAT would be a difficult game! 



 Loni Anderson


----------



## Luvs2Cook

wooohoo, we're all posting at the same time.... funny


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Loni Anderson



 A  is next


----------



## babetoo

allan funt


----------



## bglc32

Freddie Prinze, Jr.


----------



## lifesaver

Paula Dean


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dean Koontz


----------



## ChefJune

Kirsten Gillibrand


----------



## lifesaver

George Gones


----------



## lifesaver

ChefJune, Frank Senatra is a singer and actor from back in the 30's, 40's, 50's and 60's and 70's.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gene Kelly


----------



## lifesaver

Kris Kristophern


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Kathy Rigby


----------



## babetoo

robert duvall


----------



## ChefJune

lifesaver said:


> ChefJune, Frank Senatra is a singer and actor from back in the 30's, 40's, 50's and 60's and 70's.


 
I know who Frank Sinatra was.  I didn't know, when you said "Frank Senantra" whether or not that was who you meant, or if there was someone else with a similar name.

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## JoAnn L.

Robert Taylor


----------



## lifesaver

tanya tucker


----------



## bglc32

Trace Adkins


----------



## babetoo

alice waters


----------



## meshoo96

Willis McGahee


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Maureen McGovern


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Marisa Tomei


----------



## bglc32

Tipper Gore


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Gabby Hayes


----------



## babetoo

helen hunt


----------



## bglc32

Herman Munster


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mike Douglas


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dennis Day


----------



## ChefJune

Dawn Upshaw


----------



## JoAnn L.

Usher


----------



## ChefJune

Ursula Andress


----------



## babetoo

andy griffen


----------



## JoAnn L.

George Raft


----------



## lifesaver

George Raft >>>> Reba Macentire


----------



## ChefJune

McHenry Boatwright


----------



## lifesaver

Humphry Bogart


----------



## bglc32

Billie Holliday


----------



## babetoo

heather locklear


----------



## bglc32

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Myop

Sam Elliott


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Ed Harris


----------



## Myop

Harrison Ford


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Faith Ford


----------



## Myop

Frances McDermotte (sp)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Madonna


----------



## Myop

Mandy Moore


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Michael Douglas


----------



## Myop

David Letterman


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Loni Anderson


----------



## Myop

Alan Alda


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Angie Dickenson


----------



## Myop

Dean Martin


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Martin Mull


----------



## Myop

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mack Davis


----------



## bglc32

Dennis the Menace


----------



## ChefJune

Michelle Obama


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oliver Twist


----------



## bglc32

Travis Tritt


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Tanya Tucker


----------



## Myop

Tony Bennett


----------



## bglc32

Bob Newhart


----------



## babetoo

nancy drew


----------



## ChefJune

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Barry Manilow


----------



## bglc32

Maury Povich


----------



## ChefJune

Polly Draper


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Danny Devito


----------



## bglc32

Dusty Springfield


----------



## lifesaver

Sara Molton


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## bglc32

Mandy Moore


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Manfred Mann


----------



## bglc32

Mork from Ork


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## bglc32

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Susan SArandon


----------



## bglc32

Sally Struthers


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Soupy Sales


----------



## babetoo

shirley basset


----------



## lifesaver

Bob Hope


----------



## bglc32

Holly Hunter


----------



## ChefJune

Hume Cronyn


----------



## bglc32

Chubby Checker


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Charlie Sheen


----------



## ChefJune

Slojbodan Milosevic


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mickey Rooney


----------



## lifesaver

Robin Williams


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Willie Wonka


----------



## lifesaver

Will Smith


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Suzie Orman


----------



## babetoo

orman(sick of her) lol

orman=oprah


----------



## lifesaver

Opra Winfrey>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I put that in here but for some reason it didn't go through


----------



## lifesaver

Whitney Houston


----------



## Glorie

Hugh Laurie


----------



## lifesaver

Hugh Laurie = Linda Blair


----------



## Glorie

Barbra Streisand


----------



## babetoo

susan sarandon


----------



## Myop

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nick Nolte


----------



## ChefJune

Nell Newman


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nancy Drew


----------



## bglc32

Drew Carey


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Charlize Theron


----------



## lifesaver

Tom Hanks


----------



## Glorie

Harry Connick Jr


----------



## lifesaver

Carol O'Conner


----------



## Glorie

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## ChefJune

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## babetoo

rudolph  the red nose reindeer


----------



## lifesaver

Robin Williams


----------



## bglc32

Walter Matthau


----------



## ChefJune

Malcolm Jamal Warner


----------



## bglc32

Wanda Sykes


----------



## lifesaver

Sandra Lee


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Lee Majors


----------



## bglc32

Major Payne


----------



## babetoo

patrica neal


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nellie Olson


----------



## babetoo

oliver north


----------



## ChefJune

Natalie Cole


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## bglc32

Charlize Theron


----------



## ChefJune

Thomas Edison


----------



## les

Eddie Murphy


----------



## Barbara L

Mary Pickford

Barbara


----------



## bglc32

Paul Newman


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nanny McPhee


----------



## babetoo

mary poppins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pippy Longstocking


----------



## ChefJune

Lawrence Fishburne


----------



## bglc32

Felicia Rashad


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Robert Redford


----------



## babetoo

randy quaid


----------



## bglc32

Quincy Jones


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Johnny Cash


----------



## bglc32

Chester Cheetah


----------



## Myop

Carly Simon


----------



## bglc32

Simon Cowell


----------



## babetoo

carol burnett


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Cook


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Carly Simon


----------



## JustMeToo

Simon Cowell


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Connie Stevens


----------



## babetoo

steve martin


----------



## LPBeier

Murray Langston


----------



## bglc32

Little Richard


----------



## ChefJune

Russell Malone


----------



## babetoo

merle streep


----------



## bglc32

Stacey Keach


----------



## ChefJune

Kevin Kline


----------



## bglc32

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## mudbug

Karl Malden


----------



## ChefJune

Molly Stevens


----------



## babetoo

steve martin


----------



## bglc32

Missy Elliot


----------



## LadyCook61

Elliot Gould


----------



## ChefJune

Goldie Hawn


----------



## dangerfairy

Cindy Crawford


----------



## dangerfairy

Hayden Christensen


----------



## dangerfairy

Curtis Jackson


----------



## LadyCook61

Jack Scalia


----------



## ChefJune

Stefanie Powers


----------



## bglc32

Patti Duke


----------



## LadyCook61

David Niven


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Neil Diamond


----------



## LadyCook61

Diane Keaton


----------



## mudbug

Katharine Hepburn


----------



## LadyCook61

Henry Fonda


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra


----------



## bglc32

Shelly Winters


----------



## LadyCook61

William Shakespeare


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## LadyCook61

Deanna Durbin


----------



## bglc32

David Duchovny


----------



## LadyCook61

David Birney


----------



## bglc32

Big Bird


----------



## mudbug

Big Bopper


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob Cummings


----------



## ChefJune

B.B. King


----------



## bglc32

Kevin Costner


----------



## LadyCook61

Courtney Cox


----------



## mudbug

Gary Condit (remember him?)


----------



## LadyCook61

Conway Twitty


----------



## babetoo

thelma ritter


----------



## LadyCook61

Rita Hayworth


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Helen Hayes


----------



## LadyCook61

Helen Mirren


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Miles Davis


----------



## babetoo

dorothy banebridge


----------



## LadyCook61

Brent Spiner


----------



## babetoo

spencer tracy


----------



## bglc32

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## LadyCook61

James Garner


----------



## bglc32

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## LadyCook61

Rush Limbaugh


----------



## babetoo

laurence olivea


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oliver Twist


----------



## ChefJune

Tia Mowry


----------



## LadyCook61

Moms Mabley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Miss Piggy


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Paul Newman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nipsy Russell


----------



## bglc32

Richard Crowe


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Rhea


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## babetoo

cathy bates


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barney Rubble


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Robert Deniro


----------



## ChefJune

Denzel Washington


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wally Cleaver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cass Eliott


----------



## LadyCook61

Elaine Stritch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Malone


----------



## babetoo

marvin gaye


----------



## LadyCook61

Gail Storm


----------



## LPBeier

Steve McQueen


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael Landon


----------



## bglc32

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy McKeon


----------



## ChefJune

Morley Safer


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sean Penn


----------



## LadyCook61

Penny Marshall


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlee Matlin


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mavis Beacon


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Midler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Miranda Lambert


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Marlo Thomas


----------



## bglc32

Tiger Woods


----------



## LadyCook61

Woody Allen


----------



## ChefJune

Alicia Keyes


----------



## LadyCook61

Kevin Kline


----------



## bglc32

Kris Kristopherson


----------



## LadyCook61

Karen Black


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bette Davis


----------



## ChefJune

Dan Dailey


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawn French


----------



## babetoo

frankie lane


----------



## LadyCook61

Lois Nettleton


----------



## babetoo

nancy drew


----------



## ChefJune

Dorothy Dandridge


----------



## JoAnn L.

Danny Kaye


----------



## LPBeier

Kyle McLauchlin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mel Torme'


----------



## Reanie525i

Tom Hanks


----------



## LadyCook61

Henry Fonda


----------



## ChefJune

Frederick Fennell


----------



## LadyCook61

Frankie Avalon


----------



## ChefJune

Anita O'Day


----------



## babetoo

darryel hanna


----------



## LadyCook61

Hank Aaron


----------



## bglc32

Billie Jean King


----------



## getoutamykitchen

LadyCook61 said:


> Hank Aaron



Andrew Dice Clay


----------



## LadyCook61

Carole Lombard


----------



## JoAnn L.

Liza Minnelli


----------



## LadyCook61

Minnie Mouse


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Michael Douglas


----------



## ChefJune

Minnie Driver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dan Haggerty


----------



## JoAnn L.

Haim Topel


----------



## babetoo

tom selleck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sally Jesse Rafael


----------



## LadyCook61

Reba McIntire


----------



## Cheesecakelady

Martin Sheen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam the Butcher (he was the butcher that Alice liked on the Brady Bunch)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bobby Brady


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bruce Lee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lee Merriweather


----------



## ChefJune

Marvin Hamlisch


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Belafonte


----------



## ChefJune

Beah Richards


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Randy Travis


----------



## Nils Hoyum

Trent Reznor


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Basehart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Billy Barton


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bob Barker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Benny Goodman


----------



## JoAnn L.

George Burns


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Billy the Kid


----------



## babetoo

keefer sutherland


----------



## LadyCook61

Susan Sarandon


----------



## lifesaver

Stevie Wonder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wink Martindale


----------



## LadyCook61

Martin Sheen


----------



## ChefJune

Susan Hayward


----------



## LadyCook61

Henny Youngman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yakov Smirnoff


----------



## LadyCook61

Smith Wigglesworth


----------



## bglc32

Wynona Judd


----------



## JoAnn L.

John Cleese


----------



## lifesaver

Carey Underwood


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Uriah Heep ( I know it's a group, but that's all that came to mind)


----------



## LadyCook61

Henry Winkler


----------



## JoAnn L.

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Reanie525i

Connie Francis


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Foster


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Freida Pinto (Slumdog Millionaire)


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter O'Toole


----------



## JoAnn L.

Oliver Reed


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Red Buttons


----------



## lifesaver

Burt Reynolds


----------



## LadyCook61

Ryan O'Neal


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oksana Baul


----------



## lifesaver

Brad Pitt


----------



## LadyCook61

Peter Sellers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sigmund Freud


----------



## lifesaver

Fred Flinstone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Freddie Prince


----------



## LadyCook61

Penny Marshall


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Meg Tilly


----------



## LadyCook61

Talia Shire


----------



## lifesaver

Shelly Winters


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wally Cleaver


----------



## LadyCook61

Cleavon Little


----------



## lifesaver

Lillian Thomlan


----------



## LadyCook61

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Reanie525i

Jeff Bridges


----------



## lifesaver

Bill Cosby


----------



## LadyCook61

Cheryl Tiegs


----------



## rjfioravanti

Tom Cruise


----------



## rjfioravanti

Will Farrel


----------



## rjfioravanti

Sandra Bullock


----------



## rjfioravanti

David Copperfield


----------



## rjfioravanti

Dean Blundell


----------



## rjfioravanti

Brad Pitt


----------



## rjfioravanti

Celine Dion


----------



## rjfioravanti

Keith Urban


----------



## rjfioravanti

Amir Ali


----------



## rjfioravanti

Dr. Evil


----------



## rjfioravanti

Beaver Cleaver


----------



## rjfioravanti

Indiana Jones


----------



## rjfioravanti

Barbie & Ken


----------



## rjfioravanti

James Bond


----------



## rjfioravanti

Harry Potter


----------



## lifesaver




----------



## LadyCook61

rjfioravanti said:


> Harry Potter


 
this game is played using first letter of last name , not just any name.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

LadyCook61 said:


> Cheryl Tiegs



*GETTING THINGS BACK ON TRACK HERE!*

Tommy Lasorda

The next celebrity name must start with the letter *"L"*


----------



## LPBeier

Les Brown


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Billy Idol


----------



## JoAnn L.

Isaac Newton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Norman Lear


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yao Ming


----------



## lifesaver

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## JoAnn L.

Michael York


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Yanni


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yvonne DeCarlo


----------



## LadyCook61

Dee Wallace Stone


----------



## lifesaver

Steven Baldwin


----------



## LadyCook61

Betty White


----------



## lifesaver

Whitney Houston


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## lifesaver

Tina Turner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tom Brokaw


----------



## lifesaver

Babe Ruth


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rae Dawn Chong


----------



## LadyCook61

Chelsea Noble


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nat King Cole


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carrot Top


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Timothy Dalton


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Donna Fargo


----------



## lifesaver

Farrah Faucet


----------



## LadyCook61

Frankie Avalon


----------



## lifesaver

Adam Sandler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sugar Ray Leonard


----------



## JoAnn L.

Liberace


----------



## LadyCook61

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## babetoo

nancy drew


----------



## Reanie525i

David Cassidy


----------



## lifesaver

Chris Tucker


----------



## LadyCook61

Tanya Tucker


----------



## lifesaver

Telly Savalus


----------



## JoAnn L.

Shakespeare


----------



## lifesaver

Steve Martin


----------



## LPBeier

Martin Mull


----------



## lifesaver

Melissa Gilbert


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gilbert Godfried


----------



## bglc32

George Jones


----------



## LadyCook61

James Stewart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Spade


----------



## LadyCook61

Sam Elliot


----------



## ChefJune

Elliot Ness


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy Stafford


----------



## lifesaver

Steven Speilberg


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen King


----------



## lifesaver

Kevin Cosner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carl Sagan


----------



## lifesaver

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## LadyCook61

David Hedison


----------



## lifesaver

Henry Winkler


----------



## JoAnn L.

"Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## LadyCook61

Yul Brynner


----------



## lifesaver

Bob Strisand


----------



## lifesaver

OOPS!

That should have been:  Barbara Strisand


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sally Kellerman


----------



## LadyCook61

Kelley Martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mitzy Gaynor


----------



## JoAnn L.

George Brent


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barbara Billingsley


----------



## LadyCook61

Billy Graham


----------



## lifesaver

Bob Hope


----------



## getoutamykitchen

LadyCook61 said:


> Billy Graham



Gena Davis


----------



## ChefJune

Davis Love, III


----------



## lifesaver

Daniel Boone


----------



## LadyCook61

Bette Davis


----------



## lifesaver

Diana Ross


----------



## JoAnn L.

Richard Dawson


----------



## lifesaver

Don Knotts


----------



## LadyCook61

Kaye Ballard


----------



## lifesaver

Billy Ray Syrus


----------



## LadyCook61

lifesaver said:


> Billy Ray Syrus


 
Actually it is Cyrus


----------



## lifesaver

Billy Ray Cyrus - Cindy Lauper


----------



## LadyCook61

Lindsay Wagner


----------



## lifesaver

Willie Nelson


----------



## LadyCook61

Ned Beatty


----------



## Reanie525i

Bob Marley


----------



## lifesaver

Martha Stewart


----------



## Reanie525i

Susan Day


----------



## babetoo

doris day


----------



## lifesaver

David bowe


----------



## Reanie525i

Bing Crosby


----------



## JoAnn L.

Colin L. Powell


----------



## LPBeier

Phil Collins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Camilla Parker-Bowles


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob Barker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barbara McNair


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Steenbergen


----------



## lifesaver

Sandra Bulock


----------



## LadyCook61

Butch Cassidy


----------



## lifesaver

Carol Oconnor


----------



## LadyCook61

Omar Sharif


----------



## lifesaver

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## ChefJune

Hermione Gingold


----------



## lifesaver

Gene Autry


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alice Faye


----------



## lifesaver

Fannie Brice


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ben Stiller


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## lifesaver

Melissa Anderson


----------



## ChefJune

Anderson Cooper


----------



## lifesaver

Cecil B. DeMille


----------



## JoAnn L.

Danny Glover


----------



## lifesaver

George Cloony


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carole Lombard


----------



## lifesaver

Liucille Ball


----------



## JoAnn L.

Brigette Bardot


----------



## lifesaver

Barbara Strisand


----------



## JoAnn L.

Susan Hayward


----------



## lifesaver

Henry Winkler


----------



## LadyCook61

William Windom


----------



## JoAnn L.

Walter Pidgeon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pia Zadora


----------



## LadyCook61

Zachery Ty Bryan


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bryant Gumball


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gracie Allen


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan King


----------



## bglc32

Kris Kristopherson


----------



## LadyCook61

Karen Carpenter


----------



## lifesaver

Carrie Underwood


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Upton Sinclair


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sandra Dee


----------



## LadyCook61

Deanna Durbin


----------



## lifesaver

Damian Williamn


----------



## LadyCook61

William Holden


----------



## lifesaver

Helen Ready


----------



## LadyCook61

Ronald Reagan


----------



## lifesaver

Robin Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Nelson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Natalie Wood


----------



## babetoo

william hurt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hal Needham


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy McKeon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Maureen O'Hara


----------



## ChefJune

Olivia DeHavilland


----------



## LadyCook61

Dean Jones


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jeanette McDonald


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## lifesaver

Pat Boone


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bela Lugosi


----------



## Katie H

Lee Marvin


----------



## LadyCook61

Marvin Gaye


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gina Lollobrigia


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Larry Hovis   (Sgt. Carter on Hogan's Heroes)


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Houdini


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry *T*ruman  -  *T*erry Bradshaw


----------



## LadyCook61

Bradford Dillman


----------



## mbasiszta

Dolly Parton (is this right?)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Phil Harris


----------



## lifesaver

Harison Ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Forrest Whittaker


----------



## mbasiszta

Will Rogers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Will *R*ogers  -  *R*andolph Mantooth


----------



## lifesaver

Michael J Fox


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Michael J. *F*ox  -  *F*reddie Fender


----------



## lifesaver

Farah Faucet


----------



## mbasiszta

Frank Sinatra


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sterling Hayden


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Howard Keel


----------



## mbasiszta

Kim Novak


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nelson Eddy


----------



## mbasiszta

Elvis (the Pelvis) Presley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pia Zadora


----------



## LadyCook61

Zora Lambert


----------



## mbasiszta

Lucille Ball


----------



## Katie H

Barry Nelson


----------



## mbasiszta

Neil Diamond


----------



## JoAnn L.

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## mbasiszta

Fanny Brice


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bo Hopkins


----------



## lifesaver

Henry Ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Florence Nightingale


----------



## lifesaver

Nancy Reagan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rich Little


----------



## mbasiszta

Lady Godiva


----------



## lifesaver

Lily Tomlin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tom Selleck


----------



## mbasiszta

Sam Sheppard


----------



## LadyCook61

Stonewall Jackson


----------



## Seajaye

Jackie Collins


----------



## mbasiszta

Clint Eastwood


----------



## JoAnn L.

Eleanor Powell


----------



## Seajaye

Pee Wee Herman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry Houdini


----------



## mbasiszta

Hank Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

Wallace  Beery


----------



## mbasiszta

Bill Bixby


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bert Lahr


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Larry "Daniel Lawrence Whitney" the Cable Guy


----------



## lifesaver

Whitney Houston


----------



## LadyCook61

Harold Gould


----------



## JoAnn L.

Glenn Miller


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mae West


----------



## ChefJune

William Warfield


----------



## LadyCook61

Wally Cox


----------



## getoutamykitchen

LadyCook61 said:


> Wally Cox



Wow, that's a blast from the past.


Charlie Callas  (anyone remember him?)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Claudette Colbert


----------



## mbasiszta

Cliff Robertson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## mbasiszta

Vic Damone


----------



## lifesaver

Donnie Osmond


----------



## Seajaye

Ozzie Osbourne


----------



## JoAnn L.

Orson Bean


----------



## ChefJune

Beverly Sills


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Soupy Sales


----------



## mbasiszta

Santa Claus


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carroll O' Connor


----------



## mbasiszta

Omar Sharif


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## mbasiszta

Paul Newman


----------



## ChefJune

Newton Minow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Marcel Marceau


----------



## JoAnn L.

Maurice Chevalier


----------



## lifesaver

Carol Burnet


----------



## JoAnn L.

Billie Burke


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## mudbug

Oliver Reed


----------



## lifesaver

Red Sovine


----------



## JoAnn L.

Spencer Tracy


----------



## lifesaver

Tina Turner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tim Allen


----------



## mbasiszta

Al Pucino


----------



## Seajaye

Burt Reynolds


----------



## mbasiszta

Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Seajaye

Tim Allen


----------



## mbasiszta

Art Rooney


----------



## babetoo

rachel ray


----------



## Seajaye

Ray Charles


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## mbasiszta

Charles Bronson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bob Dylan


----------



## bglc32

Dennis the Menace


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## lifesaver

Gail Storm


----------



## Seajaye

Sharon Stone


----------



## JoAnn L.

Steve Allen


----------



## mbasiszta

Art Carney


----------



## Seajaye

Casey Affleck


----------



## mbasiszta

Al Capone


----------



## Seajaye

Charlie Sheen


----------



## mbasiszta

Sly Stallone


----------



## lifesaver

Sally Fields


----------



## mbasiszta

Frankenstein


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Faye Grant


----------



## lifesaver

George Lopez


----------



## Seajaye

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## lifesaver

Lindsay Wagner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Walt Disney


----------



## Seajaye

Dan Akroyd


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## mbasiszta

Wild Bill Hickock


----------



## LadyCook61

Henry Fonda


----------



## JoAnn L.

Freddie Prinze


----------



## mbasiszta

Peter Sellers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Shania Twain


----------



## LadyCook61

Timothy Hutton


----------



## Seajaye

Hugh Laurie


----------



## LadyCook61

Lauren Bacall


----------



## lifesaver

Bob Barker


----------



## LadyCook61

Bob Cummings


----------



## JoAnn L.

Clara Bow


----------



## Seajaye

Brad Pitt


----------



## JoAnn L.

Patsy Cline


----------



## Seajaye

Clark Gable


----------



## mbasiszta

Gina Lollabrigida


----------



## JoAnn L.

Leslie Howard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hans Christian Anderson


----------



## mbasiszta

Anne Bancroft


----------



## JoAnn L.

Benny Goodman


----------



## LadyCook61

Greg Evigan


----------



## mbasiszta

Eva Saint


----------



## Seajaye

Steve Martin


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Martin


----------



## mbasiszta

Miss Piggy


----------



## bglc32

Peter Frampton


----------



## JoAnn L.

F. Lee Bailey


----------



## lifesaver

Barney Rubble


----------



## bglc32

Rachel Ray


----------



## JoAnn L.

Roger Miller


----------



## lifesaver

Richard Simmons


----------



## mbasiszta

Syd Caesar


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cab Calloway


----------



## mbasiszta

Clint Eastwood


----------



## LadyCook61

Elliot Ness


----------



## mbasiszta

Natalie Wood


----------



## JoAnn L.

Waylon Jennings


----------



## mbasiszta

John Wayne


----------



## Seajaye

Wayne Newton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nipsy Russell


----------



## mbasiszta

Roy Orbison


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Orlando Bloom


----------



## mbasiszta

Bill Bixby


----------



## LadyCook61

Beatrice Arthur


----------



## Seajaye

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## LadyCook61

Earl Holliman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Helen Hayes


----------



## ChefJune

Hal Holbrook


----------



## mbasiszta

Henry Fonda


----------



## Seajaye

Freddie Prinze


----------



## JoAnn L.

Pablo Picasso


----------



## Seajaye

Portia de Rossi


----------



## mbasiszta

Ray Charles


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carole Lombard


----------



## mbasiszta

Lady Diane


----------



## Seajaye

Diane Ladd


----------



## mbasiszta

Liz Taylor


----------



## Seajaye

Taylor Dayne


----------



## mbasiszta

Diane Keaton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kate Smith


----------



## Seajaye

Sean Penn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pauly Shore


----------



## mbasiszta

Steve Martin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mike Todd


----------



## mbasiszta

Ty Cobb


----------



## LadyCook61

Conrad Bain


----------



## mbasiszta

Bob Newhart


----------



## Seajaye

Noah Wyle


----------



## LadyCook61

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Seajaye

Edward Olmos


----------



## LadyCook61

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## mbasiszta

Wild Bill Hickock


----------



## JoAnn L.

Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## mbasiszta

Lawrence Welk


----------



## LadyCook61

William Daniels


----------



## mbasiszta

Dan Duryea


----------



## Seajaye

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## LadyCook61

Louie Armstrong


----------



## mbasiszta

Art Carney


----------



## LadyCook61

Carrie Nye


----------



## mbasiszta

Nicole Kidman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Knute Rockne


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chuck Berry


----------



## Seajaye

Barry White


----------



## babetoo

whitney huston


----------



## LadyCook61

Halle Berry


----------



## JoAnn L.

Beulah Bondi


----------



## Seajaye

Barbara Eden


----------



## mbasiszta

Eve St. John


----------



## Seajaye

John Belushi


----------



## mbasiszta

Big Bird


----------



## JoAnn L.

Betty Garrett


----------



## mbasiszta

Guy Lombardo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Louisa May Alcott


----------



## mbasiszta

Al Capone


----------



## Seajaye

Carrie Underwood


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Tom


----------



## Seajaye

Tom Jones


----------



## LadyCook61

James Gardner


----------



## mbasiszta

Gene Kelly


----------



## Seajaye

Kurt Russell


----------



## JoAnn L.

Robert Mitchum


----------



## ChefJune

Marsha Gay Hardin


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Houdini


----------



## mbasiszta

Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Seajaye

James Earl Jones


----------



## mbasiszta

Jim Carey


----------



## Seajaye

Carson Daly


----------



## mbasiszta

Donald Trump


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tia Leoni


----------



## mbasiszta

Liz Taylor


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thorton Wilder


----------



## mbasiszta

Will Rogers


----------



## LadyCook61

Roy Rogers


----------



## Seajaye

Roy Orbison


----------



## mbasiszta

Orson Welles


----------



## LadyCook61

Willie Nelson


----------



## mbasiszta

Nancy (Hanoi Jane) Sinatra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Neil


----------



## mbasiszta

Nick Nolte


----------



## LadyCook61

Nanette Fabray


----------



## mbasiszta

Fred Astaire


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan King


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Keesha Knight Pullam


----------



## mbasiszta

Paul Simon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Shari Belafonte


----------



## mbasiszta

Bela Lugosi


----------



## ellakav

Lena Horne


----------



## ChefJune

Holden Caulfield


----------



## mbasiszta

Cliff Robertson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rip Taylor


----------



## mbasiszta

Tiger Woods


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Woody Harrelson


----------



## mbasiszta

Hugh Grant


----------



## LadyCook61

Grant Goodeve


----------



## ellakav

Garry Marshall


----------



## Seajaye

Michael J Fox


----------



## ellakav

Fiona Apple


----------



## Seajaye

Adam West


----------



## ellakav

Willem Dafoe


----------



## JoAnn L.

W. B. Yeats


----------



## ellakav

Yancey Thigpen


----------



## LadyCook61

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## mbasiszta

Roy Orbison


----------



## Cooksie

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## mbasiszta

Nancy Drew


----------



## LadyCook61

Drew Barrymore


----------



## mbasiszta

Bob Newhart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nell Carter


----------



## mbasiszta

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Christopher Plummer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Pearl Buck


----------



## ellakav

Bryan Adams


----------



## mbasiszta

Ali McGraw


----------



## Seajaye

Mark Harmon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## LadyCook61

Connie Francis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frederic Chopin


----------



## mbasiszta

Connie Stevens


----------



## ellakav

Sam Moran


----------



## LadyCook61

Morgan Freeman


----------



## ellakav

Freddie Mercury


----------



## LadyCook61

Mary Martin


----------



## ellakav

Mary J. Blige


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Billingsley


----------



## JoAnn L.

Billy Idol


----------



## LadyCook61

Indiana Jones


----------



## ChefJune

Joe Williams


----------



## ellakav

William Petersen


----------



## bglc32

Peter Frampton


----------



## ellakav

Fran Drescher


----------



## mbasiszta

Dan Duryea


----------



## ellakav

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rene Auberjonois


----------



## ellakav

Alan Rickman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Agatha Christie


----------



## ellakav

Cherilynn Sarkisian


----------



## Seajaye

Sean Astin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Art Garfunkle


----------



## JoAnn L.

George Gershwin


----------



## mbasiszta

Gina Lisa


----------



## ellakav

Liam Neeson


----------



## ChefJune

Neil Diamond


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dizzy Gillsepie


----------



## ellakav

Gary Clarke


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Clark Gable


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## mbasiszta

Larry Csonka


----------



## ellakav

Greer Garson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Glen Campbell


----------



## LPBeier

Carrie Underwood


----------



## ellakav

Usher Raymond


----------



## Seajaye

Raquel Welch


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wendell Willkie


----------



## Seajaye

Wayne Newton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nigel Lithgow


----------



## JoAnn L.

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## ellakav

Ron Leibman


----------



## mbasiszta

Linda Ronstadt  (twice - )


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mbasiszta said:


> Linda Ronstadt



Is there an echo in here?


Robert Alda


----------



## ellakav

Alan Alda


----------



## JoAnn L.

Amy Grant


----------



## mbasiszta

George Burns


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Olivia de Havilland


----------



## mbasiszta

Hank Arron


----------



## JoAnn L.

Anne Baxter


----------



## LadyCook61

Brent Spiner


----------



## mbasiszta

Steve Martin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Myrna Loy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Linda Lavin


----------



## mbasiszta

Linda Lovelace


----------



## Katie H

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## mbasiszta

Fabian


----------



## Seajaye

Frank Sinatra


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## Seajaye

Markie Post


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pam Dawber


----------



## JoAnn L.

Deborah Kerr


----------



## mbasiszta

Kirk Douglas


----------



## LadyCook61

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## lifesaver

Frank Senatra


----------



## mbasiszta

Steve McQueen


----------



## lifesaver

Marvin Gay


----------



## LadyCook61

Glenn Close


----------



## ChefJune

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## lifesaver

Conway Twitty


----------



## LadyCook61

Twila Paris


----------



## Seajaye

Paris Hilton


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedda Hopper


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## mbasiszta

Larry Csonka


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Christine Ebersol


----------



## mbasiszta

Errol Flynn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Forrest Tucker


----------



## mbasiszta

Tina Turner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ted Lange


----------



## mbasiszta

Lon Chaney


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chip and Dale


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dorothy Gish


----------



## mbasiszta

Gene Autry


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alice Ghostley


----------



## mbasiszta

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## LadyCook61

Katherine Kuhlman


----------



## mbasiszta

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedy Lamar


----------



## mbasiszta

Larry King


----------



## Seajaye

Kenny Rogers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ruth Warrick


----------



## mbasiszta

Willie Nelson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nancy Kulp


----------



## Seajaye

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## mbasiszta

Susan B. Anthony


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wendy Hiller


----------



## Callisto in NC

Henry Winkler


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wynonna Judd


----------



## Callisto in NC

Joe Nichols


----------



## mbasiszta

Nick Nolte


----------



## Callisto in NC

Naomi Watts


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wendy the Good Witch


----------



## Callisto in NC

Wes Ramsey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ricky Nelson


----------



## Callisto in NC

Nick Lachey


----------



## mbasiszta

Liam Neeson


----------



## Callisto in NC

Nell Carter


----------



## mbasiszta

Cathy Lee Crosby


----------



## JoAnn L.

Colleen Dewhurst


----------



## mbasiszta

Dan Duryea


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Donna Dixon


----------



## mbasiszta

Don Quixote


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Quinn Cummings


----------



## Callisto in NC

Carlos Gomez


----------



## ellakav

Giselle Bundchen


----------



## Callisto in NC

Brian Krause


----------



## mbasiszta

Kirk


----------



## Callisto in NC

Kirk Who?  

Kyle Lowder


----------



## mbasiszta

William Shatner, silly


----------



## JoAnn L.

Shirley Booth


----------



## Callisto in NC

mbasiszta said:


> William Shatner, silly


The Priceline guy?


----------



## Callisto in NC

JoAnn L. said:


> Shirley Booth



Ben Kingsly


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Callisto in NC

Dean Cane


----------



## ellakav

Candace Bergen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Beatrice Lillie


----------



## Callisto in NC

Leland Crooke


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cornelia Otis Skinner


----------



## mbasiszta

Sam Elliot


----------



## LadyCook61

Ellen Burstyn


----------



## JoAnn L.

Betty Hutton


----------



## Callisto in NC

Holly Marie Combs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cheech and Chong


----------



## LadyCook61

Charlie Sheen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Elliott


----------



## LadyCook61

Elaine Stritch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stone Phillips


----------



## LadyCook61

Phil Donahue


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Donna Mills


----------



## Callisto in NC

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## LadyCook61

Morley Safer


----------



## Callisto in NC

Sally Fields


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frances Langford


----------



## lifesaver

Lewis Armstrong


----------



## Callisto in NC

Adam Baldwin


----------



## LadyCook61

Bryan Brown


----------



## lifesaver

Barney Fife


----------



## LadyCook61

Frances Fisher


----------



## lifesaver

Fred Flinstone


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fred Durst


----------



## LadyCook61

Alan Young


----------



## Callisto in NC

Hey LadyCook - you missed a few posts I think.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Callisto in NC said:


> Fred Durst



Donna Devarona


----------



## ChefJune

Dorothy Dandridge


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Donald O' Connor


----------



## Callisto in NC

Oscar Wilde


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wil Geer


----------



## LadyCook61

Greer Garson


----------



## Callisto in NC

Galen Gering


----------



## getoutamykitchen

George Peppard


----------



## Callisto in NC

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## LadyCook61

Montgomery Clift


----------



## Callisto in NC

Clifton Webb


----------



## ChefJune

Will I. Am


----------



## Callisto in NC

Anthony Edwards


----------



## LadyCook61

Edward Albert


----------



## Callisto in NC

Alison Sweeney


----------



## JoAnn L.

Selma Diamond


----------



## Callisto in NC

Don Diamonte


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dale Evans


----------



## mbasiszta

Ed Sullivan


----------



## Callisto in NC

Sandra Dee


----------



## ellakav

Deidre Hall


----------



## Callisto in NC

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Belafonte


----------



## ChefJune

Bela Bartok


----------



## bglc32

Bonnie Hunt


----------



## Callisto in NC

Helen Bonham Carter


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cyd Charisse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Calista Flockhart


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fay Wray


----------



## ChefJune

Wesley Snipes


----------



## JoAnn L.

Suzy Parker


----------



## Callisto in NC

Parker Stevenson


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephen King


----------



## lifesaver

Kevin Cosner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cole Porter


----------



## Callisto in NC

Peter Fonda


----------



## LadyCook61

Finola Hughes


----------



## Callisto in NC

Haley Mills


----------



## JoAnn L.

Margaret Rutherford


----------



## LadyCook61

Rutherford B. Hayes


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ronald Reagan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Roger Whitaker


----------



## LadyCook61

Whitney Houston


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## lifesaver

Carol Burnet


----------



## LadyCook61

Bernie Swartz (Tony Curtis real name)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sharon Lawrence


----------



## Callisto in NC

Larry Hagman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Snow


----------



## JoAnn L.

Shirley Booth


----------



## LadyCook61

Boothe Tarkinson


----------



## lifesaver

Betty White


----------



## lifesaver

Tom Hanks


----------



## ellakav

Hayley Mills


----------



## Callisto in NC

Miles Davis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Deanna Durbin


----------



## Callisto in NC

Denis Leary


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lois Nettleton


----------



## lifesaver

nancy reagan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rhea Pearlman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Patsy Kelly


----------



## ellakav

Keifer Sutherland


----------



## LadyCook61

Stephanie Powers


----------



## Callisto in NC

Peter Frampton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Flip Wilson


----------



## LadyCook61

Wendell Corey


----------



## Callisto in NC

Cat Cora


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carolyn Jones


----------



## LadyCook61

James Gardner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gisele Mackenzie


----------



## Callisto in NC

Mekhi Phifer


----------



## LadyCook61

Penny Marshall


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## Callisto in NC

Morris Jenkins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jenny Garth


----------



## LadyCook61

Garth Brooks


----------



## lifesaver

Bobby Venten


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Vince Gill


----------



## ChefJune

Gilberto Gil


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Glenda Jackson


----------



## LadyCook61

Jack Scalia


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sonja Henie


----------



## lifesaver

Henry Winkler


----------



## Callisto in NC

Wendy Hiller


----------



## lifesaver

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Callisto in NC

Clive Owen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Otis Redding


----------



## lifesaver

Red Sovine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Waterston


----------



## JoAnn L.

Walt Whitman


----------



## Callisto in NC

Walt Wiley (soap star)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Callisto in NC said:


> Walt Wiley (soap star)


Jackson Montgomery! He also is a very funny stand up comedian.


Walt Disney


----------



## Callisto in NC

Denny Hamlin (NASCAR racer)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hope Emerson


----------



## Callisto in NC

Emmit Smith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steve Allen


----------



## LadyCook61

Allent Funt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frances McDormand


----------



## 112inky

Madonna


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mary Livingstone


----------



## Callisto in NC

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## LadyCook61

Orson Bean


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bea Benaderet


----------



## ellakav

Bea Arthur


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andy Griffith


----------



## Callisto in NC

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Richard Dawson


----------



## LadyCook61

Danny Kaye


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kay Ballard


----------



## Callisto in NC

Betty White


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## Callisto in NC

Michael Donovan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

David Niven


----------



## Callisto in NC

Norma Rae


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Callisto in NC

Rose McGowan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Marty Feldman


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fred MacMurray


----------



## LadyCook61

MacDonald Carey


----------



## Callisto in NC

LadyCook61 said:


> MacDonald Carey


God rest his soul!


Christian Slater


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Susan Anton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ann Miller


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Michael Buble'


----------



## JoAnn L.

Betty Grable


----------



## meshoo96

Glenn Close


----------



## Callisto in NC

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Christina Ricci


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## Callisto in NC

Donovan McNab


----------



## JoAnn L.

Melba Moore


----------



## Callisto in NC

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## LadyCook61

Pat O'Brien


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ozzy Osborne


----------



## lifesaver

Patsy Cline


----------



## LadyCook61

Carl Reiner


----------



## babetoo

ralph nadar


----------



## Callisto in NC

So off track again.  

Ozzy Osborne


----------



## 112inky

Olivia Newton


----------



## lifesaver

Neil Diamond


----------



## 112inky

Denise Richards


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Denise *R*ichards

*R*obert Kulp.

Now the next person responds with a celebrity who's name begins with the letter *"K"* because that is his last name and we are using the first letter of the last name


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ricky Nelson


----------



## Callisto in NC

getoutamykitchen said:


> Denise *R*ichards
> 
> *R*obert Kulp.
> 
> Now the next person responds with a celebrity who's name begins with the letter *"K"* because that is his last name and we are using the first letter of the last name




Kevin Costner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kevin *C*ostner

*C*huck Berry


----------



## Callisto in NC

Chuck *B*erry 
*
B*enny Goodman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Benny *G*oodman

*G*ordon Jump


----------



## Callisto in NC

Gordon *J*ump

*J*esse Ventura


----------



## babetoo

virgina wolf


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Virginia *W*olf

*W*illiam H. Macy


----------



## LadyCook61

Marie Dressler


----------



## Callisto in NC

Derek Jeter


----------



## bglc32

Julie Andrews


----------



## LadyCook61

Andrew Stevens


----------



## Callisto in NC

Susan Day


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don Johnson


----------



## Callisto in NC

Justin Timberlake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tom Sizemore


----------



## Callisto in NC

Sally Struthers


----------



## LadyCook61

Sally Field


----------



## Callisto in NC

Felicity Huffman


----------



## bglc32

Howard Cosell


----------



## LadyCook61

Conrad Bain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ben Affleck


----------



## LadyCook61

Alice Waters


----------



## Callisto in NC

Willie Nelson


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy Drew


----------



## Callisto in NC

David Arquette


----------



## babetoo

ann margaret


----------



## 112inky

Michael Jackson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Johnny Carson


----------



## ellakav

Christine McVie


----------



## LadyCook61

Michael J. Fox


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fabio


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Rosolino


----------



## LadyCook61

Rosie Grier


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gil Gerard


----------



## ChefJune

Gerard Despardieu


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Donald Sutherland


----------



## lifesaver

Sally Fields


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Flo Rida  (I can't believe I just typed that)


----------



## ellakav

Robert Plant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paul Lynde


----------



## ellakav

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy McKeon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Montgomery Cliff


----------



## lifesaver

Carol Burnet


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Stiller


----------



## lifesaver

Sandra Bullock


----------



## LadyCook61

Beverly Stills


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stella Stevens


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## ellakav

Morton Downey Jr.


----------



## LadyCook61

D. David Morin


----------



## ellakav

Meryl Streep


----------



## lifesaver

Stephen King


----------



## babetoo

kelsey grammer


----------



## ellakav

Gilbert Gottfried


----------



## lifesaver

Garfield


----------



## lifesaver

Gomer Pyle


----------



## ellakav

Pernell Roberts


----------



## lifesaver

Roberta Flack


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frank Gorshin


----------



## lifesaver

George Cloony


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carol Channing


----------



## babetoo

carol o'conner


----------



## lifesaver

Opra Winfrey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lifesaver said:


> Opra Winfrey



OMG, don't let Oprah see that you forgot the H in her name. Her name by the way is the name of her production company spelt backwards. Harpo Productions.


Wayne Newton


----------



## babetoo

william hurt


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> william hurt


 helen shaver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Helen *S*haver

*S*amuel L. Jackson


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Helen *S*haver
> 
> *S*amuel L. Jackson


 jack Nicholson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jack *N*icholson  -  *N*atalie Wood


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Jack *N*icholson - *N*atalie Wood


 wynona rider


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wynona *R*yder  -  *R*obert Goulet


----------



## ellakav

Gene Hackman


----------



## LadyCook61

Hermione Gingold


----------



## ChefJune

George Clooney


----------



## LadyCook61

Cloris Leachman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Larry Hovis (from Hogan's Heros)


----------



## LadyCook61

Hedy LaMarr


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Linda Evans


----------



## babetoo

ethane hawk


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## LadyCook61

Kenneth Copeland


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Chuck Mangione


----------



## ChefJune

Milton Nascimento


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## babetoo

shelly burman


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bob Hope


----------



## LadyCook61

Hope Lange


----------



## ellakav

Lenny Bruce


----------



## LadyCook61

Bruce Boxleitner


----------



## lifesaver

Bob Hope


----------



## meshoo96

hARRY bELAFONTE


----------



## lifesaver

Bing Crosby


----------



## LadyCook61

Carrie Nye


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nell Carter


----------



## LadyCook61

Connie Francis


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## ChefJune

Carrie Snodgress


----------



## LadyCook61

Steven Spielberg


----------



## ellakav

Sissy Spacek


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Shirley Temple


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Knight


----------



## ellakav

Kim Catrall


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> Kim Catrall


 cary grant


----------



## LadyCook61

Grant Goodeve


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> Grant Goodeve


 *Gil Gerard*


----------



## babetoo

gary cooper


----------



## LadyCook61

C.S.  Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Linda Lavin


----------



## ellakav

Leona Lewis


----------



## LadyCook61

Louie Armstrong


----------



## babetoo

annie hall,             lol


----------



## lifesaver

Humphry Bogart


----------



## LadyCook61

Ben Franklin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frankie Avalon


----------



## ellakav

Alice Kriege


----------



## LadyCook61

Kevin Bacon


----------



## ellakav

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## lifesaver

Tina Turner


----------



## LadyCook61

Ted Turner


----------



## Callisto in NC

Tyrese Gibson


----------



## LadyCook61

George Hamilton


----------



## Callisto in NC

Harry Hamlin


----------



## LadyCook61

Harry Houdini


----------



## babetoo

hal march


----------



## LadyCook61

May West


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> May West


 winona ryder


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> Richard Chamberlain


 charles durning


----------



## LadyCook61

Donna Reed


----------



## lifesaver

Richard Burton


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bobby Sherman


----------



## lifesaver

Samantha Stephens


----------



## LadyCook61

Steve McQueen


----------



## Callisto in NC

Mary J Blige


----------



## lifesaver

Bobby Flay


----------



## LadyCook61

Frances Fisher


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fran Drescher


----------



## ChefJune

Debra Winger


----------



## LadyCook61

Wayne Newton


----------



## lifesaver

Nancy Reagan


----------



## LadyCook61

Richard Long


----------



## ellakav

Lynn Redgrave


----------



## LadyCook61

Red Skelton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steven Weber


----------



## Callisto in NC

Walt Disney


----------



## ellakav

Dionne Warwick


----------



## LadyCook61

Wally Cox


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Courtney Cox


----------



## ellakav

Colbie Callait


----------



## ChefJune

Craig Claiborne


----------



## ellakav

Craig T. Nelson


----------



## LadyCook61

Nancy Stafford


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Callisto in NC

Suzanne Rogers (soap star)


----------



## ellakav

Callisto in NC said:


> Suzanne Rogers (soap star)


 

good ol' Maggie!

Ronald Reagan


----------



## LadyCook61

Ronald Coleman


----------



## Cooksie

Chris Norman (aka Chrissy Evert)


----------



## ellakav

Neil Diamond


----------



## Callisto in NC

ellakav said:


> good ol' Maggie!


Absolutely!!!


Neil Diamond = Dolph Lundgrin


----------



## LadyCook61

Loretta Young


----------



## ellakav

Yanni Chrysomallis


----------



## babetoo

christy brinkley


----------



## LadyCook61

Brenda Lee


----------



## lifesaver

Laura Engles


----------



## LadyCook61

Englebert Humperdink


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Howard Hessman


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Howard Hessman


 hugh laurie


----------



## LadyCook61

Laurence Olivier


----------



## ellakav

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## LadyCook61

Dwayne Hickman


----------



## ellakav

Holland Taylor


----------



## ChefJune

Taylor Caldwell


----------



## msmofet

ChefJune said:


> Taylor Caldwell


 connie sellecca


----------



## LadyCook61

Sela Ward


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> Sela Ward


 walter winchell


----------



## LadyCook61

Walter Matthau


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> Walter Matthau


 michael keaton


----------



## LadyCook61

Keanu Reeves


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> Keanu Reeves


 river phoenix


----------



## lifesaver

Patrick Swazy


----------



## ChefJune

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## lifesaver

Kevin Cosner


----------



## babetoo

carol o'conner


----------



## LadyCook61

Orson Bean


----------



## lifesaver

Bing Crosby


----------



## LadyCook61

Connie Stevens


----------



## babetoo

stephen segal


----------



## lifesaver

Sally Fields


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Foster


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frank Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pam Dawber


----------



## LadyCook61

Dennis Weaver


----------



## ellakav

getoutamykitchen said:


> Frank Sinatra


 
Susan Sarandon

"it's scary when you start making the same sounds as
your coffeemaker"


from which end?  BWHAhahahaha!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## babetoo

phyliss diller


----------



## ellakav

Patti LuPone


----------



## LadyCook61

Lucille Ball


----------



## lifesaver

Britiny Spears


----------



## ellakav

Sean Connery


----------



## lifesaver

Carol Burnett


----------



## ChefJune

Bill Maher


----------



## LadyCook61

Mae West


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry Anderson


----------



## LadyCook61

Andy Rooney


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Robert Wagner


----------



## LadyCook61

Warren Beatty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bindi Erwin


----------



## LadyCook61

Estelle Getty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

George Lopez


----------



## LadyCook61

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## babetoo

larry storch


----------



## lifesaver

steven speilberg


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Spencer Tracy


----------



## ellakav

Tim Curry


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Cary Grant


----------



## lifesaver

Gayle Storm


----------



## LadyCook61

Sally Struthers


----------



## lifesaver

Susan Summers


----------



## LadyCook61

Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## babetoo

patty duke


----------



## LadyCook61

David Hedison


----------



## lifesaver

Helen Ready


----------



## ChefJune

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## ellakav

Celine Dion


----------



## ChefJune

Don Ho


----------



## ellakav

Helen Hunt


----------



## lifesaver

Henry Winkler


----------



## ellakav

Wayne Northrop


----------



## LadyCook61

Nathan Hale


----------



## babetoo

helen hunt


----------



## ellakav

Hayden Panettierre


----------



## ChefJune

Paul Child


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## ellakav

Chaka Kahn


----------



## lifesaver

Kenny Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

Ruth Reichl


----------



## ellakav

Randy Travis


----------



## lifesaver

Travis Trit


----------



## ChefJune

Teresa Stratas


----------



## lifesaver

Sally Fields


----------



## msmofet

fred ward


----------



## babetoo

wynona ryder


----------



## lifesaver

Robin Williams


----------



## ellakav

Wynonna Judd


----------



## lifesaver

John Wayne


----------



## babetoo

waylon jennings


----------



## LadyCook61

Jenny Lind


----------



## lifesaver

Lindsey Wagner


----------



## LadyCook61

Wally Cox


----------



## ellakav

Courtney Cox


----------



## LadyCook61

Corbin Benson


----------



## lifesaver

Barbara Streisand


----------



## babetoo

susan hayword


----------



## LadyCook61

Hayley Mills


----------



## ellakav

Melanie Griffith


----------



## babetoo

garry moore


----------



## lifesaver

mary tyler Moore


----------



## ellakav

Michael Douglas


----------



## babetoo

david niven


----------



## ellakav

Neve Campbell


----------



## babetoo

cary grant


----------



## les

Goerge Clooney


----------



## ellakav

Carrie Underwood


----------



## lifesaver

Uncle Remes


----------



## LadyCook61

Rhonda Fleming


----------



## babetoo

fred flintstone


----------



## lifesaver

Fara Faucet


----------



## ellakav

Faye Dunaway


----------



## babetoo

denzil washington


----------



## ellakav

Wayne Newton


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## ellakav

Soupy Sales


----------



## LadyCook61

Sally Sthruthers


----------



## ellakav

Sissy Spacek


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## ellakav

Faith Hill


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## ellakav

Christopher Reeve


----------



## lifesaver

Richard Prior


----------



## ellakav

Patrick Swayze


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Susan Sarandon


----------



## babetoo

sam sherperd


----------



## ellakav

Spike Lee


----------



## lifesaver

Louis Armstrong


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Luke Perry


----------



## lifesaver

Paula Dean


----------



## ellakav

Diana Ross


----------



## lifesaver

Dean Martin


----------



## ellakav

Miley Cyrus


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Chris Rock


----------



## babetoo

robert young


----------



## ChefJune

Yvette Mimieux


----------



## msmofet

mae west


----------



## ChefJune

Willye White


----------



## lifesaver

Willie Wonka


----------



## babetoo

willie nelson


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> willie nelson


 neil young


----------



## ellakav

Yanni Chrysomallis


----------



## Mrs_Doyle

Chris DeBurgh (showing my age)


----------



## ellakav

the "Lady in Red" guy?
yeah, me too!

Dom DeLuise


----------



## ChefJune

Deborah Kerr


----------



## lifesaver

Kerry Underwood


----------



## ellakav

Uma Thurman


----------



## ChefJune

Tom Hanks


----------



## ellakav

Helen Mirren


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## ellakav

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## ChefJune

Paula Prentiss


----------



## babetoo

peter faulk


----------



## ellakav

Fred Rogers


----------



## babetoo

rachel ray


----------



## ellakav

Robert Plant


----------



## lifesaver

Paul McCartney


----------



## babetoo

martha stewart


----------



## lifesaver

Stevie Wonder


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Wesley Snipes


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## lifesaver

Winston Churchill


----------



## ChefJune

Chelsea Clinton


----------



## ellakav

Chevy Chase


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Dutton


----------



## babetoo

douglas fairbanks jr.


----------



## ellakav

Frances Reid


----------



## ChefJune

Ruben Blades


----------



## ellakav

Betty White


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## ellakav

Holland Taylor


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Tom Hanks


----------



## babetoo

helen hunt


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Harry Belafonte


----------



## ellakav

Bernie Mac


----------



## ChefJune

Mac Davis


----------



## babetoo

danille steel


----------



## katybar22

susan saradon


----------



## ellakav

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## ellakav

Freddie Prinze


----------



## katybar22

Pam Anderson


----------



## babetoo

anderson cooper


----------



## katybar22

Cary Grant


----------



## babetoo

gracie allen


----------



## katybar22

ali mcgraw


----------



## ellakav

Magic Johnson


----------



## lifesaver

John Lennon


----------



## babetoo

larry storch


----------



## lifesaver

Sara Molten


----------



## ChefJune

(I think that's Sara Moulton )

Molly Ringwald


----------



## lifesaver

Richard Farwell


----------



## babetoo

frankie lane


----------



## katybar22

Liza Minelli


----------



## ChefJune

Mario Batali


----------



## katybar22

Bruno Tonioli


----------



## ChefJune

Tony Bennett


----------



## katybar22

Burt Reynolds


----------



## lifesaver

Richard Pryor


----------



## katybar22

P Diddy


----------



## babetoo

deanna durbin       ( now that is a blast from the past)


----------



## katybar22

Donald Trump


----------



## ellakav

Telly Salvalas


----------



## babetoo

salvador dali


----------



## ChefJune

Dolly Parton


----------



## ellakav

Patti LuPone


----------



## katybar22

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## ellakav

Kristin Davis


----------



## babetoo

danny devito


----------



## katybar22

Don Johnson


----------



## babetoo

janice joplin


----------



## ChefJune

Jacques Pepin


----------



## ellakav

Paul Simon


----------



## Robinfood

Simon Cowell


----------



## babetoo

carol o'conner


----------



## katybar22

Olivia de Havilland


----------



## ellakav

Henry Fonda


----------



## babetoo

fernando llams


----------



## ChefJune

Laura Ashley


----------



## katybar22

Arnold Palmer


----------



## lifesaver

Patsy Cline


----------



## ellakav

Christopher Walken


----------



## lifesaver

Walter Cronkite


----------



## ellakav

Charlie Sheen


----------



## katybar22

Sean Penn


----------



## lifesaver

Peter Faulk


----------



## katybar22

Faye Dunaway


----------



## ellakav

Drew Carey


----------



## katybar22

Corey Feldman


----------



## babetoo

francis the mule


----------



## katybar22

mary tyler moore


----------



## lifesaver

Marcus Welby


----------



## katybar22

Warren Buffett (sp)


----------



## ellakav

Betty White


----------



## ChefJune

William Holden


----------



## ellakav

Harvey Korman


----------



## katybar22

Kelsey Grammer


----------



## babetoo

greta garbo


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

George Clooney


----------



## anotherbaker

*C*hristina *A*guilera


----------



## babetoo

angela lansbury


----------



## ChefJune

Linda Lavin


----------



## ellakav

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## katybar22

Kiera Knightly


----------



## babetoo

karen carpenter


----------



## ChefJune

Carol Burnett


----------



## ellakav

Bob Hope


----------



## babetoo

halley mills


----------



## ChefJune

Meg Ryan


----------



## babetoo

rachel ray


----------



## ChefJune

Ray Romano


----------



## babetoo

ricky nelson


----------



## lifesaver

Nancy Reagan


----------



## ellakav

Roma Downey


----------



## babetoo

daneele steel


----------



## lifesaver

Stevie Wonder


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Will Smith


----------



## lifesaver

Sally Fields


----------



## ChefJune

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Frank Sinatra


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Francis the talking Mule


----------



## ChefJune

RoseGetzCookn said:


> Francis the talking Mule


 
_(Hee-Haw )_

Molly Ringwald


----------



## ellakav

Robert Redford


----------



## babetoo

rita hayworth


----------



## ChefJune

Harry Hamlin


----------



## lifesaver

Humphry Bogart


----------



## ellakav

Beverly D'Angelo


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Dustan Hoffman


----------



## ellakav

Harry Morgan


----------



## babetoo

muriel hemingway


----------



## ChefJune

Heathcliff Huxtable


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Harry Houdini


----------



## babetoo

howard stern


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Stephen Segal


----------



## lifesaver

Stevie Wonder


----------



## ellakav

Wynonna Judd


----------



## babetoo

james mason


----------



## lifesaver

Marty Robins


----------



## ellakav

Ron Leibman


----------



## lifesaver

Lillian Thomlan


----------



## babetoo

thomas the cat (mine) lol


----------



## lifesaver

Cat Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

Susan Hayward


----------



## lifesaver

Henry Winkler


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Walt Disney


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dom DeLuise


----------



## ellakav

Daniel Craig  mmmMMM


----------



## Mary Microwave

Carly Simon


----------



## ChefJune

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Mary Microwave

Batman  (Monikers allowed??)
Bruce Wayne


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wanda Sykes


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## babetoo

stacy  peterson


----------



## Mary Microwave

Paula Abdul


----------



## babetoo

anne oakley


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Orson Wells


----------



## ellakav

Winona Ryder


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> william holden


 halle berry


----------



## ellakav

Betty Buckley


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> Betty Buckley


 buck henry


----------



## ChefJune

Henry Fonda


----------



## msmofet

ChefJune said:


> Henry Fonda


 farley granger


----------



## ellakav

Garry Marshall


----------



## msmofet

marlee maitland


----------



## lifesaver

Marie Osmond


----------



## babetoo

ozzie osborne


----------



## ellakav

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## lifesaver

Diana Ross


----------



## babetoo

robert redford


----------



## ellakav

Rob Reiner


----------



## ChefJune

Rebecca deMornay


----------



## msmofet

davy jones


----------



## babetoo

jennifer jones


----------



## lifesaver

John Wayne


----------



## lifesaver

Wayne Newton


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> Wayne Newton


 norm crosby


----------



## lifesaver

Charlie Rich


----------



## babetoo

richard pyror


----------



## msmofet

pierce brosnan


----------



## ChefJune

Beah Richards


----------



## msmofet

raquel welsh


----------



## babetoo

wallie cox


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Connie Francis


----------



## lifesaver

Farrah Faucet


----------



## les

Fred Astaire


----------



## lifesaver

Annie


----------



## ellakav

Anne Hathaway


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> Anne Hathaway


 hal linden


----------



## ChefJune

Lucius Jackson


----------



## mudbug

and who is Lucius Jackson?

John Dillinger


----------



## ellakav

mudbug said:


> and who is Lucius Jackson?
> 
> John Dillinger


 

I think it is actually Lucious Jackson, and he was a basketball player.
or IS.  only he's probably retired.

Dylan McDermott


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> I think it is actually Lucious Jackson, and he was a basketball player.
> or IS. only he's probably retired.
> 
> Dylan McDermott


 myrel streep


----------



## ChefJune

ellakav said:


> I think it is actually Lucious Jackson, and he was a basketball player.
> or IS. only he's probably retired.
> 
> Dylan McDermott


 
I kept thinking I was leaving out the "u" but it looked so weird...  Yes, he played for the 76'ers.

Sammy Kaye


----------



## babetoo

kay ballard


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## ellakav

ChefJune said:


> I kept thinking I was leaving out the "u" but it looked so weird... Yes, he played for the 76'ers.
> 
> Sammy Kaye


 

didn't he play in the Olympics, too?  it's gotta be the same guy...

Cloris Leachman


----------



## ellakav

is anybody else getting these 'join Discuss Cooking for free' ads?
I thought I joined like, months ago!


----------



## ChefJune

Lucille Ball


----------



## babetoo

betty boop


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## ChefJune

Teri Thornton


----------



## ellakav

Tom Jones


----------



## ChefJune

Joe Williams


----------



## babetoo

wynona ryder


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Russell Crowe


----------



## ChefJune

Chita Rivera


----------



## ellakav

Ryan O'Neil


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Wells


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## ellakav

Holland Taylor


----------



## lifesaver

Tammy Wynette


----------



## babetoo

waylon jennings


----------



## lifesaver

Johnny Carson


----------



## ellakav

Corey Feldman


----------



## Domsnanny

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## ChefJune

Freddie Hubbard


----------



## lifesaver

Harry Trueman


----------



## ChefJune

Thomas Keller


----------



## babetoo

king kong


----------



## lifesaver

Kevin Cosner


----------



## Domsnanny

Courtney Cox


----------



## ellakav

Celine Dion


----------



## ChefJune

David Letterman


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## ChefJune

Karen Carpenter


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## ellakav

Carl Edwards


----------



## babetoo

eddie murphy


----------



## ellakav

Michael Jackson


----------



## babetoo

jackson polluck


----------



## ellakav

Polly Holliday


----------



## babetoo

harry houdni


----------



## lifesaver

Harry Oswald


----------



## ellakav

Omar Sharif


----------



## ChefJune

Suvir Saran


----------



## ellakav

Susan Sarandon


----------



## babetoo

sally bowles


----------



## ellakav

Barbra Striesand


----------



## lifesaver

Suzannd Summers


----------



## ChefJune

Sherrie Maricle


----------



## ellakav

Marlon Brando


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## ellakav

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## babetoo

david letterman


----------



## ellakav

Lawrence Welk


----------



## ChefJune

Wladziu Liberace


----------



## babetoo

lucy lee


----------



## ellakav

ChefJune said:


> Wladziu Liberace


 

wow...was that seriously his first name??

Leslie Neilsen


----------



## ChefJune

ellakav said:


> wow...was that seriously his first name??
> 
> Leslie Neilsen


 
Yup!

Nancy Wilson


----------



## ellakav

ChefJune said:


> Yup!
> 
> Nancy Wilson


 

no wonder he only went by his last name...

Willa Ford


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## babetoo

clay atkien


----------



## ellakav

Alan Ludden


----------



## ChefJune

Leslie Caron


----------



## lifesaver

Carol Oconner


----------



## ChefJune

Oscar Peterson


----------



## ellakav

Peri Gilpin


----------



## babetoo

helen hunt


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Harry Houdini


----------



## ChefJune

Hal Holbrooke


----------



## babetoo

haley mills


----------



## ChefJune

Miller Barber


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Barbie (doll)


----------



## lifesaver

Babe Ruth


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Ruth Cracknell (Aussie Actress of stage theatre and film)


----------



## ellakav

Carrie Fisher


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Frankie Valle


----------



## ellakav

Vincent D'Onofrio


----------



## babetoo

doris day


----------



## ellakav

Donovan Patton


----------



## Linda Abend

Paul Newman

Linda


----------



## babetoo

nancy grace


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Grace Kelly


----------



## ellakav

Keifer Sutherland


----------



## ChefJune

Sasha Obama


----------



## ellakav

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

John Travolta


----------



## babetoo

tom jones


----------



## ellakav

Jerry Orbach


----------



## ChefJune

Oliver Stone


----------



## ellakav

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## babetoo

judy garland


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Grant Goodeve


----------



## babetoo

goldie hawn


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Haley Mills


----------



## babetoo

mary marvel


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Marlon Brando


----------



## ChefJune

Bonnie Bedelia


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Bette Midler


----------



## babetoo

manny moe and jack


----------



## ChefJune

who are they? 

John F. Kennedy


----------



## ellakav

Kate Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

Jack Nicholson


----------



## babetoo

natalie wood


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Woody Allen


----------



## babetoo

allen funt


----------



## ChefJune

Fred Rogers


----------



## babetoo

raymond burr


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Boris Yeltsin


----------



## babetoo

yule brenner


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Rush


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Rock Hudson


----------



## babetoo

harry potter


----------



## ellakav

Patti LuPone


----------



## ChefJune

LeeAnn Rimes


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Richard Taylor


----------



## ChefJune

Terry Thomas


----------



## ellakav

Tony Randall


----------



## babetoo

robert redford


----------



## ellakav

Redd Foxx


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra


----------



## ellakav

Sela Ward


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Merrill


----------



## babetoo

michael jackson


----------



## ChefJune

Julia Child


----------



## ellakav

Cyd Charisse


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Charles Bronson


----------



## ellakav

Betty Buckley


----------



## ChefJune

Bella Abzug


----------



## ellakav

Alan Rickman


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Ricky Martin


----------



## babetoo

mary marvel


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## lifesaver

*Marty Robbins*


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Roberta Flack


----------



## lifesaver

*Frank Senatra*


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## ellakav

Wynonna Judd


----------



## babetoo

james madson


----------



## JoZee

Colleen Dewhurst


----------



## babetoo

daffy duck


----------



## ellakav

Dylan McDermott


----------



## JoZee

Micheal McMahon


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moor


----------



## lifesaver

*Michael J. Fox*


----------



## babetoo

fred flintstone


----------



## ellakav

Faye Dunaway


----------



## babetoo

daniel defoe


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Danny De Vito


----------



## babetoo

victor bor'ge


----------



## ellakav

Bebe Neuwirth


----------



## ChefJune

Nichelle Nichols


----------



## babetoo

nancy grace


----------



## babetoo

nick at nite


----------



## ChefJune

Gertrude Berg (aka Molly Goldberg!)


----------



## babetoo

bette davis or goldie hawn


----------



## ellakav

Diane Lane


----------



## babetoo

louie armstrong


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Adam Sandler


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Fred Flinstone


----------



## LilSarah

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## ChefJune

Fred Rogers (as in Mr.)


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Ronald Regan


----------



## babetoo

rita hayworth


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Hillary Duff


----------



## ChefJune

David Sanborn


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## ellakav

Wayne Newton


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Forrest Whiticarr


----------



## ChefJune

Walt Whitman


----------



## Jeff G.

Walter Mathau


----------



## babetoo

marvin gay


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

George Harrison


----------



## babetoo

henry fonda


----------



## Start The Fire

farrah fawcett


----------



## babetoo

fanny brice


----------



## ChefJune

Bette Davis


----------



## babetoo

doris day


----------



## ellakav

Donald Sutherland


----------



## ChefJune

Sessue Hayakawa


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## ChefJune

Harry Belafonte


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## ellakav

Jenna Elfman


----------



## ChefJune

Edward M. (Ted) Kennedy (RIP)


----------



## babetoo

kelsey grammer


----------



## lifesaver

*Glen Campbell*


----------



## ellakav

Cloris Leachman


----------



## ChefJune

Lester Young (Happy 100th Birthday)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Yanni


----------



## ChefJune

Yvonne DeCarlo


----------



## babetoo

dean martin


----------



## ChefJune

Mary Steenburgen


----------



## babetoo

steven segal


----------



## lifesaver

*Sara Molton*


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## ellakav

Marlee Matlin


----------



## babetoo

mary marten


----------



## ellakav

Mel Brooks


----------



## ChefJune

Blair Underwood


----------



## leeniek

Uma Therman


----------



## babetoo

tommy smothers


----------



## ellakav

Steve Carrell


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## lifesaver

*Cheryl Ladd*


----------



## ChefJune

Lionel Richie


----------



## babetoo

ricky nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nelson Riddle


----------



## babetoo

rita hayworth


----------



## ChefJune

Heywood Hale Broun


----------



## babetoo

bette davis


----------



## FuzzyB

Dean Martin


----------



## ChefJune

Martin Scorsese


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## FuzzyB

frank sinatra


----------



## rococo

Sigorny Weaver


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Cronkite


----------



## babetoo

carol oconner


----------



## FuzzyB

Orlando Bloom


----------



## ChefJune

Beatrice Lillie


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## FuzzyB

Kirsty Alley


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Alan Ladd


----------



## FuzzyB

Larry King


----------



## lifesaver

*Kenny Rogers*


----------



## FuzzyB

Richard Gere


----------



## lifesaver

*Gayle Storm*


----------



## FuzzyB

Stephen Segal


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple


----------



## FuzzyB

Ted Danson


----------



## ChefJune

Donna DeVarona


----------



## babetoo

doris day


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Dick York


----------



## ChefJune

Yma Sumac


----------



## babetoo

sam sheppard


----------



## SherryCarl

Sally Struthers


----------



## FuzzyB

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Sandra Bullock


----------



## FuzzyB

Britney Spears


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## FuzzyB

William Shatner


----------



## ChefJune

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Bob Dylan


----------



## babetoo

donna summers


----------



## FuzzyB

Salma Hayek


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Mirren


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Moms Mabley


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Marie Osmond


----------



## FuzzyB

Omar Sharif


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sharon Osborne


----------



## ChefJune

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## babetoo

willie nelson


----------



## orangea

Nicholas Cage


----------



## babetoo

carol burnett


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Benny Hill


----------



## ChefJune

Hillary Rodham Clinton


----------



## FuzzyB

Charlize Theron


----------



## JoAnn L.

Theda Bara


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## JoAnn L.

Oliver Hardy


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Heidi Klum


----------



## FuzzyB

kYLIE MInogue


----------



## ChefJune

Milt Jackson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jack Jones


----------



## babetoo

jennifor lopaz


----------



## lifesaver

*Linda Ronstat*


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Rodger Rabbit


----------



## babetoo

rachel ray


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ray Ramano


----------



## babetoo

racquel welsh


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

William Holden


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thelma Ritter


----------



## FuzzyB

Robert De Niro


----------



## ChefJune

Dennis James


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jane Powell


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Peter Boyle


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Barry Manilow


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Marylin Manson


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Michael Douglas


----------



## ChefJune

Martin Sheen


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Tom Hanks


----------



## JoZee

Judy Dench


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Dom Deluise


----------



## babetoo

donna summer


----------



## FuzzyB

Peter Andre


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Andre Agassi


----------



## FuzzyB

Al PAcino


----------



## ChefJune

Paulina Porizhkova


----------



## babetoo

patty duke


----------



## ChefJune

Doris Day


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

David Letterman


----------



## FuzzyB

Lisa Presley


----------



## ChefJune

Priscilla Mullins


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## babetoo

garson keller


----------



## FuzzyB

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Miles Davis


----------



## sunflower96

david hasselhoff


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## sunflower96

belinda carlisle


----------



## FuzzyB

christina aguilera


----------



## ChefJune

Al Franken


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Frankie Vallie


----------



## babetoo

vicki carr


----------



## FuzzyB

Carmen Electra


----------



## babetoo

ellen degendres (no clue how is spelled.)


----------



## lifesaver

*Diana Ross*


----------



## babetoo

roland regan


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Rip Torn


----------



## babetoo

tom hanks


----------



## ChefJune

babetoo said:


> roland regan


 

Just curious who that is.....

Halle Berry


----------



## babetoo

ChefJune said:


> Just curious who that is.....
> 
> Halle Berry


 

Ronald Reagan ...............sorry about the spelling. 


Bill Clinton


----------



## FuzzyB

Christian BAle


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Betty Davis


----------



## ChefJune

Dan Duryea


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Danny Ainge


----------



## ChefJune

Angela Bassett


----------



## babetoo

betty davis


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Danny Bonaduce


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Bruce Li


----------



## ChefJune

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## JoZee

Lisa Langlois!


----------



## babetoo

larry storch


----------



## FuzzyB

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Paul Newman


----------



## babetoo

nancy grace


----------



## FuzzyB

Gillian Anderson


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Alan Ladd


----------



## ChefJune

Louie Prima


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Paul Pierce


----------



## ChefJune

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## babetoo

bob thorton


----------



## FuzzyB

Thandie Newton


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Nicole Kidman


----------



## SourCream15

Kenny Chesney


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Cameron Diaz


----------



## ChefJune

Dionne Warwick


----------



## babetoo

willie nelson


----------



## FuzzyB

Nicole Kidmamn


----------



## ChefJune

Kristine Kidd


----------



## imlearning2cook

Kidd Rock


----------



## ChefJune

Rock Hudson


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## FuzzyB

Trisha Goddard


----------



## ChefJune

Grant Green


----------



## babetoo

grace kelly


----------



## ChefJune

Kendra Shank


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Tommy Heinson


----------



## babetoo

henry winkler


----------



## FuzzyB

William Shatner


----------



## ChefJune

Sheryl Crowe


----------



## LPBeier

Cat Stevens


----------



## babetoo

steve allen


----------



## LPBeier

Albert Einstein


----------



## Reanie525i

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## FuzzyB

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Sean Connery


----------



## ChefJune

Carroll O'Connor


----------



## FuzzyB

Cheryl Crow


----------



## babetoo

carol oconner


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Ozzie Osburn


----------



## ChefJune

Oliver Stone


----------



## babetoo

steve McQueen


----------



## FuzzyB

M. Night Shyamalan


----------



## ChefJune

Susan Sarandon


----------



## lifesaver

*Sally Fields*


----------



## FuzzyB

Finlay Quaye


----------



## ChefJune

FuzzyB said:


> Finlay Quaye


 
WHO???? 

Queen Latifah


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Larry Bird


----------



## babetoo

big bird


----------



## FuzzyB

ChefJune said:


> WHO????
> 
> Queen Latifah



He sings lol - www.[B]finleyquaye[/B].com/


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra (also a singer, lol)


----------



## ChefJune

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Bobby Flay


----------



## babetoo

fred mcMurray


----------



## FuzzyB

Madonna


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## FuzzyB

megan fox


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Fred Savage


----------



## FuzzyB

sienna miller


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Michael Jordan


----------



## babetoo

jenny craig


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Christina Milian


----------



## babetoo

margaret O'brien  (child star)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Oscar De La Hoya


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## ChefJune

King Pleasure


----------



## babetoo

patty duke


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Donna Summer


----------



## FuzzyB

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Seth MacFarlane


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Merv Griffin


----------



## BakersDozen

*G*race Kelly


------------------------------------------------------------------
Gather the crumbs of happiness and they will make you a loaf of contentment.  ~Author Unknown


----------



## babetoo

kelly osbourn


----------



## FuzzyB

Orlando Bloom


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## FuzzyB

winona ryder


----------



## lifesaver

*Robin Williams*


----------



## FuzzyB

william Shatner


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Sally Fields


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Foster


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Fred Flinstone


----------



## BakersDozen

Fred Astaire


----------



## JoZee

Oscar Peterson


----------



## BakersDozen

Paul Newman


----------



## ChefJune

JoZee said:


> Oscar Peterson


 
Just curious how *O*scar Peterson comes after Fred *A*staire? Or did the poster think Oscar might be spelled with an "A?" 

It would be great if newbies would read Post One on these games before joining in. 

Nancy Wilson


----------



## babetoo

willie nelsen


----------



## BakersDozen

Nelly Furtado(sp)


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Sally Fields


----------



## babetoo

fernando lamas


----------



## ChefJune

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## LPBeier

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## BakersDozen

Nancy Reagan


----------



## FuzzyB

robin williams


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Wells


----------



## FuzzyB

Will Smith


----------



## LPBeier

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bob Newhart


----------



## ChefJune

Noel Coward


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chris Rock (sp?)


----------



## LPBeier

Ron Howard


----------



## BakersDozen

Carrie Underwood


----------



## BakersDozen

Sorry...I added Carrie Underwood after the Noel Coward post...it must have got caught in between somewhere. 

New entry...Heidi Klum


----------



## FuzzyB

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Robin Williams


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Wilt Chamberland


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Clint Eastwood


----------



## babetoo

eagles


----------



## ChefJune

babetoo said:


> eagles


 

That is not a person's name.

Eddie Murphy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## BakersDozen

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mike Doulas


----------



## babetoo

danny kaye


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kate Jackson


----------



## Bunnytrax

Jeff Bridges


----------



## BakersDozen

Barbara Walters


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Willy Ames


----------



## babetoo

angela lansberry


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## ChefJune

Kareem Abdul Jabbar


----------



## FuzzyB

Justin Timberlake


----------



## ChefJune

Terence Blanchard


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Benny Hill


----------



## BakersDozen

Hank Williams


----------



## ChefJune

Willa Cather


----------



## FuzzyB

Cerys Matthews


----------



## BakersDozen

Melissa Etheridge


----------



## ChefJune

Emmett Kelly


----------



## LPBeier

Kelly Ripa


----------



## BakersDozen

Rue McClanahan


----------



## ChefJune

McCoy McLemore


----------



## LPBeier

Mike Connors


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## LPBeier

Christopher Plummer


----------



## babetoo

patty duke


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Demi Moore


----------



## babetoo

michael douglas


----------



## BakersDozen

David Hasselhoff


----------



## LPBeier

Harry Hamlin


----------



## ChefJune

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## babetoo

cindy loper


----------



## BakersDozen

Lena Horne


----------



## ChefJune

Harry Helmsley


----------



## babetoo

hallie berry


----------



## ChefJune

Beverly Sills


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## babetoo

wynoa rider


----------



## BakersDozen

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## babetoo

rachel ray


----------



## BakersDozen

Rita Hayworth


----------



## ChefJune

Heywood Hale Broun


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## LPBeier

Wesley Snipes


----------



## ChefJune

Samuel Clemens


----------



## Wyogal

Clark Gable


----------



## ChefJune

Greer Garson


----------



## Wyogal

Gary Cooper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Carly Simon


----------



## ChefJune

Simone Signoret


----------



## BakersDozen

Sandra Bullock


----------



## babetoo

bill holden


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Henry Fonda


----------



## ChefJune

Fannie Flagg


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Frank Gifford


----------



## babetoo

gabby hayes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Helen Hunt


----------



## babetoo

henry fonda


----------



## BakersDozen

Frank Sinatra


----------



## tinchef

Sean Connery


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Connie Stevens


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Frank Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Ride


----------



## babetoo

rita hayworth


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Henry Fonda


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra , once again


----------



## BakersDozen

Sandra Dee


----------



## babetoo

david bowie


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Barbie ( the doll )


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ethel Merman


----------



## ChefJune

Merry Edwards


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Elle McPherson


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## lifesaver

*Martha Stewart*


----------



## ChefJune

Suzy Parker


----------



## babetoo

paula pretruss


----------



## BakersDozen

Phil Collins


----------



## ChefJune

babetoo said:


> paula pretruss



who is that, babe?  did you mean Paula Prentiss?


Caroline Kennedy


----------



## babetoo

lol lol, yep i did. i am such a bad speller. can't even sound things out.


----------



## BakersDozen

*K*enny Rogers


----------



## LPBeier

Rick Derringer


----------



## ChefJune

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## babetoo

rachel ray


----------



## BakersDozen

Ray Romano


----------



## babetoo

ronnie regan


----------



## BakersDozen

*R*hea Pearlman


----------



## ChefJune

Pearl Bailey


----------



## babetoo

bill clinton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Calamity Jane


----------



## BakersDozen

Thomas Jane (actor)


----------



## babetoo

jane seymor


----------



## BakersDozen

Sara Evans


----------



## ChefJune

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## babetoo

bruce willis


----------



## BakersDozen

William Holden


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tim Curry


----------



## BakersDozen

Christina Applegate


----------



## babetoo

alice cooper


----------



## JoAnn L.

Christian Bale


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Bobby Flay


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra


----------



## ChefJune

(way to go!) Sandra Bullock


----------



## JoAnn L.

Betty Hutton


----------



## BakersDozen

Harrison Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Florence Fabricant


----------



## babetoo

what? fabian


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Fiona Apple


----------



## JoAnn L.

Abby Dalton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dick Martin


----------



## ChefJune

Michelle Obama


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Omar Sharif


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sean Bean


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Bobby Knight


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kim Carnes


----------



## BakersDozen

Carly Simon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sally Field


----------



## BakersDozen

Fred Astaire


----------



## JoAnn L.

Albert Finney


----------



## babetoo

fred flintstone


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Fred Willard


----------



## BakersDozen

Wynonna Judd


----------



## ChefJune

Julia Roberts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Robin Williams


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wendy Richard


----------



## babetoo

ralph nadar


----------



## BakersDozen

Nathan Fillian (from tv show *Castle*)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## BakersDozen

Fanny Flagg


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fay Wray


----------



## ChefJune

Willye White


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Willie Nelson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nelson Eddie


----------



## babetoo

ed norton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Natalie Cole


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cindy Lauper


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lynn Bari


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Barbra Streisand


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sela Ward


----------



## JoAnn L.

W. C. Fields


----------



## BakersDozen

Frances Ford Coppola


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charles Nelson Rielly


----------



## babetoo

rita moreno


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Maureen Stapleton


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sandra Bullock


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Benny Hill


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Le Var Burton


----------



## BakersDozen

Burt Lancaster


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Linda Lavin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lillian Gish


----------



## getoutamykitchen

George Wendt (Norm from Cheers)


----------



## babetoo

wendy (from peter pan)


----------



## BakersDozen

Wanda Sykes (Comedian/actor)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Soupy Sales


----------



## BakersDozen

Sara Evans


----------



## ChefJune

Evan Goldstein


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gloria Swanson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Stan Laurel


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kevin Bacon


----------



## ChefJune

Bing Crosby


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlotte Church


----------



## BakersDozen

Carol Channing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cindy Williams


----------



## babetoo

willie nelson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Neil Sedaka


----------



## BakersDozen

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Park Overall


----------



## JoAnn L.

Orlando Bloom


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bill Murray


----------



## ChefJune

Mundell Lowe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lorne Greene


----------



## babetoo

greta garbo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grace Kelly


----------



## ChefJune

Karen Valentine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Vic Tayback (He was told to kiss her grits!)


----------



## ChefJune

Tyrone Power


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Petula Clark


----------



## TerryG

Cher Bono


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bob Fosse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frankie Avalon


----------



## BakersDozen

Ava Gardner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

George Wallace


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Wesley snipes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Elliott


----------



## Catseye

Ellen Degeneres


----------



## ChefJune

Dan Dailey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Danny Kaye


----------



## babetoo

krisk kringle












kevin bacon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bill Bailey


----------



## BakersDozen

Brittany Spears


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stan Laurel


----------



## ChefJune

Lauren Kinhan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kevin Kostner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kay Francis


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sid Ceasar


----------



## JoAnn L.

Clifton Webb


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Walter Brennan


----------



## ChefJune

Beah Richards


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rick Springfield


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sean Penn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peter Tork


----------



## BakersDozen

Tori Spelling


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Shelly Winters (sp?)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wanda Sykes


----------



## babetoo

sam spade,lol old tv show


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sidney Sheldon


----------



## BakersDozen

Shania Twain


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Tanya Tucker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tippy Hedren


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Mirren


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mia Farrow


----------



## babetoo

fanny hill


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heather Locklear


----------



## BakersDozen

Harvey Keitel (actor)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Katherine Bell


----------



## JoAnn L.

Busby Berkely


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Betty Davis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Donna Douglas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Donna Summer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sherri Shepard


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Steve Tyler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tommy Tune


----------



## babetoo

teresa wright


----------



## JoAnn L.

Woody Herman


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Henry Ford


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Frank Zappa


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Zane Gray


----------



## BakersDozen

Gloria Estafan


----------



## JoAnn L.

Edie Adams


----------



## ChefJune

Alfred, Lord Tennyson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Thomas Gibson


----------



## BakersDozen

George Clooney


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cyndy Lauper


----------



## ChefJune

Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Will Rogers


----------



## babetoo

rita hayworth


----------



## BakersDozen

Ray Romano


----------



## BakersDozen

Oops! How about  Harry Hamlin


----------



## ChefJune

Hamilton Fish


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Freda Pinto


----------



## babetoo

papa bear


----------



## JoAnn L.

Broderick Crawford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cindy Crawford


----------



## BakersDozen

Christopher Reeves


----------



## jabbur

Ricky Nelson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Neve Campbell


----------



## DaveSoMD

Charles Nelson Riley


----------



## babetoo

ralph nador


----------



## DaveSoMD

nicholas cage


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## JoAnn L.

Claude Rains


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Randy Oates


----------



## babetoo

ollie north


----------



## DaveSoMD

nell carter


----------



## JoAnn L.

Clint Walker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Walter Brennan


----------



## DaveSoMD

Bob Hope


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hillary Duff


----------



## DaveSoMD

Donald Trump


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Teresa Brewer


----------



## DaveSoMD

Bing Crosby


----------



## babetoo

carol o'conner


----------



## ChefJune

Olivier Magny


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## DaveSoMD

Patti Lupone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Larry King


----------



## DaveSoMD

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Rick Springfield


----------



## JoAnn L.

Steve Allen


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Alan Alda


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Adam Arkin


----------



## DaveSoMD

Angela Lansbury


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kim Fields


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fanny Brice


----------



## ChefJune

Brent Musburger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Micheal Weatherly


----------



## BakersDozen

Wayne Gretzsky


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gina Lollobridgida


----------



## DaveSoMD

Lance Armstrong


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alan Ladd


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## DaveSoMD

Gerald Ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fred Astaire


----------



## babetoo

aran spelling


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Neill


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Nancy Reagan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Richard Marx


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## ChefJune

Finola Hughes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heather Menzies


----------



## BakersDozen

Melanie Griffith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gordon Jump


----------



## DaveSoMD

Jimmy Stewart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sela Ward


----------



## DaveSoMD

Walter Cronkite


----------



## JoAnn L.

Claire Bloom


----------



## babetoo

billy wilder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Walt Wiley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Winona Ryder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rich Little


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lee J. Cobb


----------



## ChefJune

Carolina Herrera


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hector Alonzo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Audrey Meadows


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mia Angelo


----------



## babetoo

arron spelling


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sidney Sheldon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Stephanie Powers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Patty Duke


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Duke Ellington


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Emmylou Harris


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Williams


----------



## DaveSoMD

Willy Wonka


----------



## JoAnn L.

Will Ferrell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Forest Whitaker


----------



## DaveSoMD

William Shatner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Neal


----------



## babetoo

nancy drew


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Drew Carey (sp?)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carl Switzer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sally Kellerman


----------



## ChefJune

Kristi Yamaguchi

(btw, I thought we were only using names of REAL people, not fictitious folks or cartoon characters)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yakov Smirnoff (sp?)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ChefJune said:


> Kristi Yamaguchi
> 
> (btw, I thought we were only using names of REAL people, not fictitious folks or cartoon characters)




Are you saying Willy Wonka is fictitious?  Oh no say it ain't so! 

Don't even think about putting Santa Claus on that list, dems fightin' words!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sonny Bono


----------



## JoAnn L.

Betsy Blair


----------



## ChefJune

Bode Miller


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Milli Vanilli


----------



## babetoo

vanna white


----------



## DaveSoMD

Wes Craven


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Christine Buranski


----------



## DaveSoMD

Buster Keaton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kay Ballard


----------



## DaveSoMD

Betty White


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wayne Rodgers


----------



## DaveSoMD

Richard Dean Anderson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Anderson Cooper


----------



## DaveSoMD

Christopher Judge


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Judge Rienhold


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rona Barrett


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bob Barker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Billy Holiday


----------



## BakersDozen

Harrison Ford


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fabian Forte


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fanny Flagg


----------



## DaveSoMD

Frank Oz


----------



## JoAnn L.

Omar Sharif


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Soupy Sales


----------



## Gennie32

Sanjay Kapoor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Katherine Bell


----------



## ChefJune

Bella Abzug


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Art Garfunkle


----------



## DaveSoMD

Geraldine Ferraro


----------



## babetoo

frank gifford


----------



## DaveSoMD

george carlin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chill Wills


----------



## getoutamykitchen

whoopie Goldberg


----------



## DaveSoMD

gerard depardieu


----------



## babetoo

debbie reynolds (spelling)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Randy Travis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Travis Tritt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Tanya Tucker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

T. Graham Brown


----------



## JoAnn L.

Buster Crabbe


----------



## ChefJune

Chicken Lea


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lawrence Whitney (a.k.a. Larry the Cable Guy)


----------



## DaveSoMD

wynton marsalis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mickey Dolenz


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dina Merrill


----------



## DaveSoMD

Michael Landon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lawrence Welk


----------



## babetoo

wendy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Winona Ryder (sp?)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Randy Quiad


----------



## BakersDozen

Queen Latifah


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lindsey Wagner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

william shatner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Shelly Long


----------



## ChefJune

Louisa May Alcott


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Alfree Woodard


----------



## DaveSoMD

Wilford Brimley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Brad Garrett


----------



## babetoo

garry moore


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Matt Damon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

David Hyde Pierce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Phil Donahue


----------



## getoutamykitchen

David Ogden Stiers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## ChefJune

Sanjay Gupta


----------



## BakersDozen

George Jones


----------



## DaveSoMD

Jackie Collins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Candace Cameron


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Charlie Sheen


----------



## BakersDozen

Shania Twain


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tab Hunter


----------



## nonameperson

Halle Berry


----------



## ChefJune

Benny Golson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Garth Brooks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Brad Pitt


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peter Finch


----------



## DaveSoMD

Freddie Mercury


----------



## babetoo

mary marvel


----------



## JoAnn L.

Maude Adams


----------



## ChefJune

Abigail Adams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Adam Rich


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Rachel Ray


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ray Romano


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Richard Nixon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nick Adams


----------



## BakersDozen

Annette Benning


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thomas Kinkade


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kate Winslet


----------



## DaveSoMD

William H Macy


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Maksim Chmerkovskiy


----------



## DaveSoMD

Chester A Arthur


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Andy Griffith


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gene Barry


----------



## babetoo

betty davis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dame Edna


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## babetoo

fannie mae


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Melody Thomas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tom Berringer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Barbara Walters


----------



## JoAnn L.

Willaim Holden


----------



## BakersDozen

Hattie McDaniel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mel Tillis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tim Mcgraw


----------



## ChefJune

Mollie Katzen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ken Barrie


----------



## JoAnn L.

Billie Burke


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## babetoo

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Winston Churchill


----------



## DaveSoMD

Christopher Plummer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peggy Fleming


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Fred Astaire


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alec Guinness


----------



## BakersDozen

Gwen Stefani


----------



## les

Shirley Bassey


----------



## babetoo

betty grable


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Grant Goodeve


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gig Young


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yvonne de Carlo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cameron Mathison


----------



## babetoo

mary tudor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Timothy Dalton


----------



## BakersDozen

Dale Earnhardt Jr.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Earl Holliman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Henry Fonda


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Felicity Huffman


----------



## DaveSoMD

Helen Mirrin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mia Farrow


----------



## BakersDozen

Forest Whitiger


----------



## Andy M.

Wanda Sykes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sting


----------



## Andy M.

Sophia Loren


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lari White


----------



## ChefJune

Will Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Sam Elliot


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Emma Samms


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sandra Dee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Matthau


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mark Harmon


----------



## Andy M.

Harmon Kilebrew


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kristen Chenowith


----------



## babetoo

carrie fisher


----------



## Andy M.

Freddie Mercury


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mike Conners


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chuck Conners


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chuck Norris


----------



## Andy M.

Nick Nolte


----------



## ChefJune

Nanette Fabray


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fran Drescher


----------



## Andy M.

David Niven


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Norman Rockwell


----------



## Andy M.

Roger Williams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wayne Rogers


----------



## Andy M.

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ed O' Neil


----------



## Andy M.

Orenthal James Simpson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sophia Loren


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Loren Holly


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## Andy M.

Truman Capote


----------



## ChefJune

Cathleen Nesbitt


----------



## Andy M.

Nick Nolte


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nathan Hale


----------



## Andy M.

Halle Berry


----------



## DaveSoMD

Ben Browder


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Orr


----------



## DaveSoMD

Olivia Newton John


----------



## babetoo

john kennedy


----------



## Andy M.

Kathy Ireland


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Imogene Coco


----------



## DaveSoMD

Charlie Callas


----------



## babetoo

charlie weaver


----------



## DaveSoMD

Will Smith


----------



## babetoo

wynoa ryder


----------



## DaveSoMD

Randy Newman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nell Carter


----------



## Andy M.

Carrie Fisher


----------



## JoAnn L.

Faye Dunaway


----------



## Andy M.

Donald Sutherland


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sidney Poitier


----------



## Andy M.

Pia Zadora


----------



## babetoo

zztop


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I'll go with the *T* in top.

Tom Seleck


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sammy Kaye


----------



## Andy M.

Kate Smith


----------



## babetoo

sam spade


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sandy Patti


----------



## ChefJune

Patricia Neal


----------



## Andy M.

Neil Young


----------



## expatgirl

Yasmine Guy


----------



## DaveSoMD

guy fieri


----------



## Andy M.

Frances McDormand


----------



## DaveSoMD

Marty Krofft


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ken Curtis


----------



## DaveSoMD

Curtis Sliwa


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steve Allen


----------



## expatgirl

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## DaveSoMD

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Streisand


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sharon Stone


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## ChefJune

Sylvester Stewart (that's "Sly" of the Family Stone)


----------



## Andy M.

Stewart Grainger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Greg Kinard


----------



## expatgirl

Kitty Carlisle


----------



## ChefJune

Carolyne Roehm


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rita Hayworth


----------



## babetoo

henry fonda


----------



## BakersDozen

Frances Farmer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Forrest Tucker


----------



## expatgirl

Tanya Tucker


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tracy Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

Nelson Riddle


----------



## expatgirl

Rhonda Fleming


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

Sammy Kaye


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kay Ballard


----------



## DaveSoMD

Bette Davis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dotty West


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Cox


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlton Heston


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Humes


----------



## Andy M.

Helen Hunt


----------



## BakersDozen

Harry Hamlin


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Houdini


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tommy Dorsey


----------



## Andy M.

David Niven


----------



## Linika

Nicole Kidman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Keifer Sutherland


----------



## BakersDozen

Susan Sarandon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Steve Lawrence


----------



## Andy M.

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Guy Lombardo


----------



## Andy M.

Luciano Pavorotti


----------



## ChefJune

Paula Prentiss


----------



## expatgirl

Piper Laurie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Linda Lavin


----------



## Andy M.

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don Knots


----------



## babetoo

kelly osborne


----------



## Andy M.

Oscar DelaRenta


----------



## JoAnn L.

Donald Crisp


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carol Lawrence


----------



## ChefJune

getoutamykitchen said:


> Carol Lawrence


 
my chapter sorority sister!

Liz Claiborne


----------



## Andy M.

Claiborne Pell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paulie Perrette  (Abby on NCIS)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Phil Harris


----------



## Andy M.

Hermione Gingold


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gilda Radner


----------



## Andy M.

Ringo Starr


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## Andy M.

Wayne Gretsky


----------



## ChefJune

Greta Garbo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gil Gerard


----------



## expatgirl

C.E. Lewis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Louis Armstrong


----------



## expatgirl

Armstrong Hammer


----------



## Andy M.

Honus Wagner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Walt Wiley


----------



## Andy M.

Wyley Post


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pat Paulson


----------



## Andy M.

Paula Deen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dorothy Malone


----------



## BakersDozen

Maude Adams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## babetoo

larry storch


----------



## Andy M.

Stacy Keach


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kathy Ireland


----------



## BakersDozen

Ivana Trump


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thelma Ritter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ron Carey


----------



## Andy M.

Cary Grant


----------



## DaveSoMD

Greta Garbo


----------



## Andy M.

Gary Busey


----------



## DaveSoMD

Benny Goodman


----------



## babetoo

clark gable


----------



## Andy M.

Granny Smith


----------



## babetoo

gracie allen


----------



## DaveSoMD

Andy Rooney


----------



## Andy M.

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dana Andrews


----------



## Linika

Andy Garcia


----------



## Andy M.

Gracie Allen


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> Gracie Allen


 
loved Gracie! 

Alain Delon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dom Delouise


----------



## Andy M.

Donna Reed


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Red Buttons


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Orr


----------



## babetoo

olive oil


----------



## getoutamykitchen

babetoo said:


> olive oil


 *Oyl*


Oliver North


----------



## LPBeier

Ned Beatty


----------



## Andy M.

Betty Grable


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gene Wilder


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Cox


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carl Malden


----------



## Andy M.

Mike Connors


----------



## babetoo

carol burnett


----------



## Andy M.

Bob Hope


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Snow


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Sandra Lee


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lester Flatt


----------



## Andy M.

Fannie Flagg


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Fred Savage


----------



## BakersDozen

Susan Hayward


----------



## ChefJune

Heywood Hale Broun


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jane Wyman


----------



## Andy M.

Willy Wonka


----------



## DaveSoMD

Wes Craven


----------



## babetoo

carl mauldin


----------



## Andy M.

Mary Steenburgen


----------



## BakersDozen

Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marie Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Wanda Sykes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Salena Gomez


----------



## Andy M.

Gale Storm


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sela ward


----------



## Andy M.

Ward Bond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Brad Garrett


----------



## ChefJune

Garrett Morris


----------



## Andy M.

Maurie Amsterdam


----------



## JoAnn L.

Artie Shaw


----------



## Andy M.

Spike Jones


----------



## DaveSoMD

jacques pepin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peter Tork


----------



## Andy M.

Todd Lundgren


----------



## DaveSoMD

Larry David


----------



## babetoo

david niven


----------



## Andy M.

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## DaveSoMD

Paula Dean


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Deidra Hall


----------



## Andy M.

Harriet Nelson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nelson Riddle


----------



## Andy M.

Robert DeNiro


----------



## ChefJune

Deborah Kerr


----------



## Andy M.

Kenny Rogers


----------



## babetoo

robert young


----------



## Andy M.

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## DaveSoMD

Betty White


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wild Bill Hickock


----------



## JoAnn L.

Harold LLoyd


----------



## Andy M.

Lorraine Day


----------



## getoutamykitchen

David Cole


----------



## Andy M.

Cat Cora


----------



## ChefJune

Colette Peters


----------



## Andy M.

Pierre Trudeau


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Thomas Hayden Church


----------



## DaveSoMD

Christopher Judge


----------



## Andy M.

Justin Wilson


----------



## babetoo

wally cox


----------



## Andy M.

Chris Schlesinger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Elliott


----------



## BakersDozen

Eva Marie Saint


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Sheppard


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sitting Bull


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Flay


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fernando Lamas


----------



## Andy M.

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

L L Cool J


----------



## Andy M.

Jacques Pepin


----------



## babetoo

paula abdul


----------



## Andy M.

Anthony Bourdain


----------



## JoAnn L.

Betsy Ross


----------



## LPBeier

Rikki Lake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Louie Nye


----------



## BakersDozen

Nancy Reagan


----------



## DaveSoMD

Richard Burton


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Hutton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hal Holbrook


----------



## JoAnn L.

Henry Clay


----------



## Andy M.

Cliff Robertson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Robert Culp  (R.I.P.)


----------



## Andy M.

Carrie Underwood


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Uri Geller


----------



## Vanilla Bean

George Burns


----------



## Andy M.

Brenda Carlisle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Andy M.

Kate Jackson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jack Wagner


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Alston


----------



## JoAnn L.

Anna Maria Alberghetti


----------



## babetoo

alvin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andrew Dice Clay


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cab Calloway


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Connie Stevens


----------



## Andy M.

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Let's see if I go with the *D in Davis*, I'll choose Donna Douglas, but if I go with the *J in Jr.*, I'll go with Jerry Reed.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Davy Crockett


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charley Chaplin


----------



## babetoo

charles broson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Billy Holiday


----------



## DaveSoMD

Henry Gibson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gordon Jump


----------



## JoAnn L.

Joan Fontaine


----------



## Andy M.

Frank Fontaine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frank Zappa


----------



## JoAnn L.

Zasu Pitts


----------



## ChefJune

Paul Pierce


----------



## Andy M.

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bobby Darin


----------



## Andy M.

Darryl Strawberry


----------



## babetoo

sandra bullock


----------



## Andy M.

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## ChefJune

Clifton Davis


----------



## Andy M.

Dorothy Lamour


----------



## jennyblckrckr

jessica alba


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Alonzo Lamas


----------



## DaveSoMD

Linda Evans


----------



## Andy M.

Eva Longoria


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## BakersDozen

Kim Basinger


----------



## JoAnn L.

Burt Lahr


----------



## ChefJune

Lally Brennan


----------



## Andy M.

Barbra Streisand


----------



## ChefJune

Stanley Blacker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barbara Stanwick


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sheila MacRae


----------



## babetoo

micheal douglas


----------



## Andy M.

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Lynn Redgrave


----------



## JoAnn L.

Richard Boone


----------



## BakersDozen

Brenda Lee


----------



## babetoo

lucy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Linda Grey


----------



## babetoo

gary olsen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Andy M.

Harold Lloyd


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Leann Womack


----------



## JoAnn L.

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wendy Malik


----------



## Andy M.

Manny Ramirez


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Richard Dawson


----------



## Andy M.

Dennis Eckersly


----------



## BakersDozen

Earl Holliman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Azaria


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andrew Johnson


----------



## Andy M.

James Thurber


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ted McGinley


----------



## Andy M.

Maurice Chevalier


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chad Everett


----------



## Andy M.

Edward Everett Horton


----------



## babetoo

hallie barry


----------



## JoAnn L.

Buddy Hackett


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hanna Montana


----------



## ChefJune

Melanie Griffiths


----------



## Andy M.

Gale Storm


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple


----------



## Andy M.

Tempest Bledsoe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bonnie Hunt


----------



## JoAnn L.

Henry Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Felicia Farr


----------



## Andy M.

Farley Grainger


----------



## JoAnn L.

Glover Cleveland


----------



## Andy M.

Cleveland Amory


----------



## ChefJune

JoAnn L. said:


> Glover Cleveland


 
His name was G*R*over! 

Alicia Keyes


----------



## babetoo

katherine heburn


----------



## Andy M.

harriet nelson


----------



## JoAnn L.

ChefJune said:


> His name was G*R*over!
> 
> Alicia Keyes


 
Sorry.


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> harriet nelson


 
Nelson Rockefeller


----------



## Andy M.

Rocky Balboa


----------



## BakersDozen

Benny Hill


----------



## Andy M.

Harlan Ellison


----------



## babetoo

ellen digeneres. spelling ?


----------



## Andy M.

Daniel Boone


----------



## ChefJune

Boone Pickens


----------



## babetoo

patty duke


----------



## Andy M.

Duke Ellington


----------



## babetoo

englebert  humperdinck.................bad spelling but u know who i mean


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Aaron


----------



## BakersDozen

Anne Bancroft


----------



## Andy M.

Brenda Lee


----------



## ChefJune

getoutamykitchen said:


> Hank Aaron


 
Today's the anniversary of his breaking Babe Ruth's All-Time Home Run Record! 

Leslie Bricusse


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Billingsley


----------



## DaveSoMD

Bobby Vinton


----------



## Andy M.

Vincent Price


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Polly Holliday


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## BakersDozen

Hank Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Cronkite


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Candace Bergen


----------



## ChefJune

Benjamin Britten


----------



## Andy M.

Brian Dunleavy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dale Robertson


----------



## Andy M.

Robert Duval


----------



## babetoo

danny thomas


----------



## Andy M.

Tom Sellick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Susan Boyle


----------



## Andy M.

Bob Hope


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hillary Swank


----------



## Andy M.

Sela Ward


----------



## getoutamykitchen

William H. Macy


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mario Batalli


----------



## babetoo

betty davis


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Donald Sutherland


----------



## Andy M.

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sally Fields


----------



## Andy M.

Frankie Fontaine


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Farrah Fawcett (RIP)


----------



## Andy M.

Fannie Farmer


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Frank Sinatra

Keep um coming Andy..


----------



## Andy M.

Sonja Henie


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Helen Hunt


----------



## Andy M.

Heddy Lamar


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Liza Minelli


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Michael Nesmith


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Nia Peeples


----------



## BakersDozen

Peggy Lee


----------



## Andy M.

Lee Marvin


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Marlon Brando


----------



## Andy M.

Brendan Frasier


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Fabio


----------



## Andy M.

Florence Henderson


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Harrison Ford


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Fred Astaire


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Alec Baldwin


----------



## Andy M.

Brenda Vaccaro


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Vincent Price


----------



## Andy M.

Pia Zadora


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Zero Mostel


----------



## babetoo

marvin gaye


----------



## Andy M.

Gary Busey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bruce Willis


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Walter Cronkite


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlie Callas


----------



## ChefJune

Calista Flockhart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frank Fontaine


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Flip Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Cox


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Celine Dion


----------



## Andy M.

Dom DeLouise


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Donald Sutherland


----------



## Andy M.

Swoozy Kurtz


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Kiefer Sutherland!!! (HAHA)


----------



## Andy M.

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bob Newhart


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Natalie Merchant


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Miles Davis


----------



## ChefJune

Davis Love, III


----------



## Andy M.

Lucretia Borgia


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Billy Joel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jane Curtain


----------



## Andy M.

Carlos Montoya


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mary Pickford


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Paul Prudome


----------



## Andy M.

Pablo Cassals


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cary Grant


----------



## Andy M.

Gertrude Stein


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Stockard Channing


----------



## ChefJune

Sylvia Weinstock


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Willy Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

Nelson Riddle


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dee Wallace


----------



## Andy M.

Wanda Sykes


----------



## BakersDozen

Shirley Maclaine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Faulk


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Freddie Prince


----------



## ChefJune

Prince


----------



## Andy M.

Paul Newman


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Nia Long


----------



## ChefJune

Leonard Feather


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Francis Ford Copola (sp?)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Candice Bergan


----------



## BakersDozen

Betty White


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Will Smith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Susan St. James


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Susan Sarandon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sigorney Weaver


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Wally Cox


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mimizkitchen said:


> Wally Cox


A blast from the past!



Charles Nelson Riley


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Robert Duvall


----------



## Andy M.

Dana Clark


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Carol Burnett


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gregory Harrison


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Houdini


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Harry Hamlin


----------



## Andy M.

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lenard Nemoy (crazy ears)


----------



## Andy M.

Nanette Fabray


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Frankie Fontaine


----------



## Andy M.

Florida Friebus


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy M. said:


> Florida Friebus



Florence Henderson (Andy who is that Florida person???)


----------



## Andy M.

Mimizkitchen said:


> Florence Henderson (Andy who is that Florida person???)



Florida Friebus played Dobie Gillis' mother on a very old TV Show titled The Adventures of Dobie Gillis.  

BTW, Bob Denver, Gilligan of Gilligan's Island, appeared in that TV show as Maynard G. Krebs, Dobie's goofy pal.

Herb Alpert


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy Griffith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gale Storm


----------



## BakersDozen

Sandra Dee


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lyle Waggoner


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Walter Mattheu


----------



## Andy M.

Matthew Brady


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bob Newhart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nell Carter


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ceicly Tyson


----------



## babetoo

tom hanks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Snow


----------



## BakersDozen

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peter Scalari


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Fields


----------



## Andy M.

Franklin Roosevelt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rita Hayworth


----------



## Andy M.

Hillary Duff


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Darlene Carr


----------



## Andy M.

Carmen Cavallero


----------



## ChefJune

Chico Carrasquel


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Carson Daly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dame Edna


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Elton John


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jason Robards


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Raquel Welch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Waylon Jennings


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Janet Jackson


----------



## Andy M.

Josh Brolin


----------



## babetoo

barry manalo spelling?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## Andy M.

babetoo said:


> barry manalo spelling?



Any relation to Tori Spelling?

Paul Burke


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy M. said:


> Any relation to Tori Spelling?
> 
> Paul Burke





Billy Dee Williams


----------



## Andy M.

William Macy


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Margot Kidder


----------



## Andy M.

Kathy Bates


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Billy Baldwin


----------



## Andy M.

Barbra Streisand


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sylvestor Stallone


----------



## Andy M.

Stanley Laurel


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lily Tomlin


----------



## Andy M.

Tommy Tune


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Teresa Brewer


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bette Midler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## BakersDozen

Melissa Etheridge


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## Andy M.

Benjamin bratt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bonnie Franklin


----------



## Andy M.

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chuck Norris


----------



## Andy M.

Nancy Kerrigan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kevin Bacon  (Mmmm, bacon!)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Billy Bob Thortan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Thomas Gibson


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gregory Harrison


----------



## Andy M.

Heather Locklear


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lorne Greene


----------



## Andy M.

Guido Sarducci


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Florence Henderson  Am I repeating myself....


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harvey Korman


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Katie Holmes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Aaron


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Abagail Breslin


----------



## Andy M.

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Billy Jean King


----------



## Andy M.

King Kong


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Kirsty Ally


----------



## Andy M.

Andie McDowell


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Michael Douglas


----------



## Andy M.

Douglas Mac Arthur


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Martha Stewart (no no Andy do not say Stewart Little)


----------



## Andy M.

OK

Stewart Grainger


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gary Busey


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Flay


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Frank Pelligrino


----------



## Andy M.

Pablo Casals


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Andy M.

Danny DeVito


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Dana Delaney


----------



## Andy M.

Danny Bonaduce


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bella Legosee (you know who I mean)


----------



## Andy M.

Lon Chaney


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cher


----------



## Andy M.

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Carol Channing


----------



## Andy M.

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## BakersDozen

Carly Simon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sinead O' Conner


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Orson Wells


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wendy Malik


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Missy Elliot


----------



## DaveSoMD

Edna Ferber


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fabiano Anthony Forte  a.k.a. Fabian


----------



## Andy M.

Frankie Valle


----------



## DaveSoMD

Valerie Harper


----------



## Andy M.

Harper Lee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

L.L. Cool J


----------



## Andy M.

Jayzee


----------



## Mimizkitchen

janice joplin ( are we putting this forum to bed again tonight Andy??? )


----------



## Andy M.

Johnny Raye


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Reba MacEntire


----------



## Andy M.

Mackenzie Phillips


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Phil Donahue


----------



## Andy M.

Donavan McNabb


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Molly Ringwald


----------



## Andy M.

Randy Newman


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Nathan Lane


----------



## Andy M.

Lorraine Day


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Dorris Day


----------



## Andy M.

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lee Majors


----------



## babetoo

mary marvel


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mimi Kennedy


----------



## 2day2eat

Kate Ryan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rick Springfield


----------



## DaveSoMD

Steven Moffat


----------



## Andy M.

Mario Batali


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Burl Ives


----------



## Andy M.

Isaac Newton


----------



## babetoo

olivia newton john


----------



## Andy M.

John Travolta


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## Andy M.

Pancho Villa


----------



## BakersDozen

Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## Andy M.

Roger Daltry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Diane Lane


----------



## Andy M.

Linda Lavin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lari White


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Cronkite


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Callista Flockhart


----------



## Andy M.

Frances McDormand


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Michael Learned


----------



## BakersDozen

Linda Evans


----------



## Andy M.

Ethel Merman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Merv Griffin


----------



## Andy M.

Gracie Allen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Anderson Cooper


----------



## Andy M.

Cameron Diaz


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Deidre Hall


----------



## BakersDozen

Harriet Nelson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Norman Fell


----------



## Andy M.

Florence Henderson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Henry Fonda


----------



## babetoo

farrah facuet  (spelling)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fay Dunaway


----------



## babetoo

doris day


----------



## Andy M.

David Niven


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## Andy M.

Hermione Gingold


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gina Lolabridgida


----------



## BakersDozen

Lucille Ball


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bill Nye (the science guy)


----------



## DaveSoMD

Nancy Reagan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

River Pheonix


----------



## Andy M.

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Candace Mayham


----------



## Andy M.

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Marcus Samuelson


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## Mimizkitchen

William Shatner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sean Hayes


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hector Alonzo


----------



## ChefJune

Allen Ludden


----------



## Andy M.

Lucille Ball


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## Andy M.

Ozzie Osborne


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Omar Epps


----------



## Andy M.

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Taylor Swift


----------



## ChefJune

Swifty Lazar


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Loren Hutton


----------



## babetoo

henry fonda


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Freida Pinto


----------



## BakersDozen

Patti Page


----------



## ChefJune

Paul Winchell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Waylon Jennings


----------



## Andy M.

John Travolta


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tina Louise


----------



## babetoo

larry storch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Shelly Long


----------



## Andy M.

Laverne Defazio


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## DaveSoMD

Fred Rodgers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Roger Moore


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Demi *Moore*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mike Douglas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Desi Arnaz

_I messed up.. sorry _


----------



## BakersDozen

Arlo Guthrie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Garth Brooks


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Billingsley


----------



## Andy M.

Bob Hope


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hank Williams


----------



## Andy M.

William Conrad


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chuck Norris


----------



## Andy M.

Nora Efron


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ernest Hemmingway


----------



## DaveSoMD

Henry Rollins


----------



## Andy M.

Robert Reed


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Roger Moore


----------



## babetoo

marry tyler moore


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Moore


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mandy Moore (how many more Moores are there???)


----------



## Andy M.

Archie Moore


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Are you kidding me 

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pat Paulson


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Paula Poundstone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pink


----------



## BakersDozen

Paula Abdul


----------



## Andy M.

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Larry Hagman


----------



## Andy M.

Herbert Hoover


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Henry Gibson


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Guy Lombardo


----------



## Andy M.

Lester Lannin


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Linda Lavin


----------



## Andy M.

Lawrence Welk


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Will Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Sam Neal


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Nanette Fabray


----------



## Andy M.

Fran Drescher


----------



## Mimizkitchen

David Letterman


----------



## Andy M.

Larry Hagman


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Harriet Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mo'Nique


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mama Cass


----------



## Andy M.

Connie Stevens


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sam Harris


----------



## Uncle Bob

Helen of Troy


----------



## Andy M.

Troy Donahue


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Della Reese


----------



## babetoo

dorothy dandridge


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Dean Martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Mull


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Michael J. Fox


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Flip Wilson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Waylon Flowers


----------



## ChefJune

Flora Purim


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Ustinov


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ursula Andress


----------



## Andy M.

Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Walt Wiley


----------



## Andy M.

Wiley Post


----------



## DaveSoMD

Peter Wolf


----------



## Andy M.

Wolf Blitzer


----------



## DaveSoMD

Barbara Walters


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Walt Disney


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Danny Kaye


----------



## babetoo

keven bacon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Did someone say bacon! Mmmm!

Bea Arthur


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Anderson Cooper


----------



## BakersDozen

Catherine Deneuve(sp)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

David Niven


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nora Jones


----------



## Uncle Bob

Johnny Carson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carson Daly


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dick Cavett


----------



## Uncle Bob

Calvin Klein


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kevin Klein


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kelly Brooke


----------



## Andy M.

Brooke Shields


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Susan Dey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Donald Duck


----------



## babetoo

daffy duck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dana Carvey


----------



## Andy M.

Celeste Holm


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hillary Clinton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Andy M.

Kevin Costner


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Carey Fisher


----------



## Andy M.

Freddie Prinz


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Pope John Paul


----------



## Andy M.

Paul McCartney


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Paulie Shore


----------



## Andy M.

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Mimizkitchen

BOB MARLEY... Great Guy


----------



## Andy M.

Marlee Matlin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Michael Weatherly


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mona Lisa ( the quiet type, however very famous )

How were those diver scallops??? I miss up North


----------



## Andy M.

They were sea scallops and they were delicious!

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kim Darby


----------



## Andy M.

Darby O'Gill


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Kevin Kline

Thought you said they were, oh wait dry, my bad , so glad they were yummy!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kim Katrall


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Kat Von D


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dan Fogleberg


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Francis Ford Coppala


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charles Grodin


----------



## Mimizkitchen

God


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gilbert Godfreid


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Goldie Hawn (love her)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hal Linden


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Liza Minnelli


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Poppins


----------



## Andy M.

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Montgomery Cliff


----------



## Andy M.

Cliff Robertson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ronald McDonald


----------



## Andy M.

MacDonald Carey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Carl Sagan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sam Walton


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Brennan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buffalo Bill


----------



## babetoo

bill gates


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gweneth Paltrow


----------



## BakersDozen

Gloria Estefan


----------



## BakersDozen

Oops! Sorry.... Patricia Heaton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carl Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Uncle Bob said:


> Buffalo Bill


 
I believe his last name was Cody....


----------



## ChefJune

getoutamykitchen said:


> Carl Lewis


 
Louis Armstrong


----------



## babetoo

jack armstrong (the all american) definitely dates me.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ann Hathaway


----------



## Andy M.

Halle Berry


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bill Murray


----------



## Andy M.

Martha Graham


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gary Marshall


----------



## Andy M.

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry Anderson


----------



## Andy M.

Anderson Cooper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cid Charisse


----------



## Andy M.

Carmen Cavallero


----------



## ChefJune

Conte Candoli


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Christopher Walken


----------



## Andy M.

Wanda Sykes


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## Andy M.

Fiona Apple


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Apple Paltrow


----------



## Andy M.

Penelope Cruz


----------



## ChefJune

Cecilia Gobbi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gabby Hays


----------



## BakersDozen

Hilary Duffy


----------



## Andy M.

Duff Goldman


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Glenne Close


----------



## DaveSoMD

Charlie Gibson


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gregory Peck


----------



## 2day2eat

Pau Gasol


----------



## BakersDozen

George Jones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jose' Eber


----------



## Andy M.

Edward Everett Horton


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Hannibal Lector


----------



## Andy M.

Linda Lavin


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Luke Perry


----------



## ChefJune

Lucille Ball


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Rush


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Robert Wagnar


----------



## getoutamykitchen

William H. Macy


----------



## Andy M.

Macy Grey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

George Lopez


----------



## Andy M.

Lola Falana


----------



## babetoo

frank Sinatra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sherri Shepard


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Samuel Jackson


----------



## Andy M.

Jackson Pollak


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paula Deen


----------



## babetoo

danny kaye


----------



## Andy M.

Kate Smith


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Cox


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Courtney Cox


----------



## Andy M.

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Anton Fisher


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fannie Brice


----------



## BakersDozen

Betty Grable


----------



## Andy M.

Gracie Allen


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Allan Alda


----------



## Andy M.

Avery Brooks


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bob Newhart


----------



## Andy M.

Nicholas Cage


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charles Nelson Riley


----------



## ChefJune

Carrie Snodgress


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sophia Loren


----------



## Andy M.

Lorne Green


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gil Gerard


----------



## ChefJune

Gertrude Berg


----------



## babetoo

betty davis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don Meredith


----------



## Andy M.

Meredith Baxter (Birney)


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> Meredith Baxter (Birney)


 
she hasn't been Birney for _MANY_ years, Andy, but her last name still begins with "B." 

Beah Richards


----------



## Andy M.

ChefJune said:


> she hasn't been Birney for _MANY_ years, Andy, but her last name still begins with "B."
> 
> Beah Richards



Yeah, but when I had a crush on her, she was Meredith Baxter Birney and that's how I will always remember her.

Richard Simonds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Simon Baker


----------



## Andy M.

Blake Edwards


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fiona Hughes


----------



## BakersDozen

Hugh Hefner


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Hamlin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Harry Belafonte


----------



## Andy M.

Bela Lugosi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Louie Nye


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Wilson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Winton Marsalis


----------



## ChefJune

Mary Steenburgen


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## Andy M.

Wynona Ryder


----------



## DaveSoMD

Randy Travis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tia Leoni


----------



## BakersDozen

Linda Lavin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Leah Remini


----------



## Andy M.

Raquel Welch


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wendy Malik


----------



## babetoo

micheal moore


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mandy Moore


----------



## DaveSoMD

Michael Shanks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Shelly Winters


----------



## Andy M.

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Andy M.

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lorenzo Lamos


----------



## BakersDozen

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Luke Perry


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Paula Patton


----------



## babetoo

patty lapone


----------



## Andy M.

LaVerne Defazio


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Deana Carter


----------



## Andy M.

Carrie Snodgrass


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Snidley Whiplash


----------



## Andy M.

Wily Coyote


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Captian Kangaroo


----------



## babetoo

kitty carlise


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cat Stevens


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stella Stevens


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Willie Ames


----------



## ChefJune

Ava Gardner


----------



## Andy M.

Gary Busey


----------



## BakersDozen

Bonnie Hunt


----------



## Andy M.

Helen Hunt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Helen Reddy


----------



## babetoo

ralph nader


----------



## Andy M.

Nancy Regan


----------



## ChefJune

Ruth Westheimer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

William Tell


----------



## Andy M.

Telly Sevalas


----------



## ChefJune

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Brad Garrett


----------



## Andy M.

Glenda Jackson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jack Palance


----------



## BakersDozen

Paula Prentiss


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peter Lorrie


----------



## babetoo

peter fonda


----------



## ChefJune

???

Lawrence Hobgood


----------



## DaveSoMD

Harry Truman


----------



## babetoo

truman capote


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Celeste Holmes


----------



## Andy M.

Helene Curtis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charles Emerson Winchester III


----------



## Andy M.

Three Dog Night


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andy M. said:


> Three Dog Night



Aren't we suppose to use the first letter of the last name?


Nigel Lithgow


----------



## Andy M.

getoutamykitchen said:


> Aren't we suppose to use the first letter of the last name?
> 
> 
> Nigel Lithgow



I did Charles Emerson Winchester *THE THIRD* 


Lamont Cranston


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> I did Charles Emerson Winchester *THE THIRD*
> 
> 
> Lamont Cranston


 
*FOUL!!!!*  "Third" is not the name, it's an "addition."

Cate Blanchett


----------



## Andy M.

ChefJune said:


> *FOUL!!!!*  "Third" is not the name, it's an "addition."
> 
> Cate Blanchett



Geez, call a cop.  I was trying to have a little fun.


----------



## Foodfiend

Bridgite Bardot (don't know if I got the spelling right on the first name)


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Parkins


----------



## ChefJune

Pauletta McWilliams Washington


----------



## Andy M.

Winona Ryder


----------



## babetoo

rita hayworth


----------



## BakersDozen

Rita Rudner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rhea Pearlman


----------



## Andy M.

Pablo Casals


----------



## BakersDozen

Carol Lawrence


----------



## Andy M.

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oliver North


----------



## ChefJune

Noreen Corcoran


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cal Ripkin Jr.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Robert Redford


----------



## Andy M.

Rachel Ray


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ray Charles ( R u sure it's not MG's )


----------



## BakersDozen

Charlton Heston


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hugh Grant


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gilbert Godfreid


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Loretta Swit


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sorrell Booke  (a.k.a. Boss Hogg from Dukes of Hazzard)


----------



## Andy M.

Brooke Shields


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Simon Cowell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Clare Danes


----------



## Andy M.

Dana Carey


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chad Everett


----------



## Andy M.

Efrem Zimbalist


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Zeppo Marx


----------



## Andy M.

Marlon Brando


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## Andy M.

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Randy Newman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Natalie Portman


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Paul Giamatti


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gale Storm


----------



## Andy M.

Stokley Carmichael


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Chris Noth


----------



## Andy M.

Nancy Travis


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Tele Savalis


----------



## Andy M.

Savion Glover


----------



## babetoo

danny glover


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Glenn Close


----------



## BakersDozen

Christina Ferrera


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ole Blue Eyes FRANK SINATRA


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(and his Brat Pack partner) 

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Doris Day


----------



## getoutamykitchen

David Niven


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Nicholos Cage


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Caroll O'Connor


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Omar Shariff


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Shari Belafonte


----------



## babetoo

betty buckley


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bernie Schwartz 

lets see if I have stumped you!!!


----------



## DaveSoMD

sarah bernhardt


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Parkins


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Penelope Cruz


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cindy Lauper


----------



## BakersDozen

Linda Carter


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Clint Ritchie


----------



## Andy M.

Richie Rich


----------



## ChefJune

Rich Little


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Little Richard


----------



## Andy M.

Richard Boone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bonnie Hunt


----------



## Andy M.

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## babetoo

tom cruise


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Courtney Thorn Smith


----------



## babetoo

shelly berman


----------



## ChefJune

babetoo said:


> shelly berman


 
I went to high school with his cousin.  He was a funny man.

Blair Underwood


----------



## BakersDozen

Una Thurman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Thurgood Marshall


----------



## Andy M.

Marshall Mathers


----------



## babetoo

jerry mathers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mr. Ed


----------



## Andy M.

Enrico Caruso


----------



## BakersDozen

Charlize Theron


----------



## Andy M.

Thelonious Monk


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Montclair Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fred Savage


----------



## ChefJune

Selma Diamond


----------



## Mimizkitchen

David Caruso


----------



## Andy M.

Carrie Fisher


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Fred Flintstone

( Andy I need a beautiful sauce for a porterhouse steak, something to make it pop, any ideas?? )


----------



## Andy M.

Freda Payne

Bearnaise


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Pablo Picasso

Duh ofcourse... Gracious mi amigo...


----------



## babetoo

peter fonda


----------



## Andy M.

Francisco Franco


----------



## ChefJune

Felipe Rojas-Lombardi


----------



## Andy M.

Lamont Cranston


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Charlie Daniels


----------



## Andy M.

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## BakersDozen

Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## Andy M.

George Gobel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Giada De Laurentiis


----------



## ChefJune

Debra Paget


----------



## Andy M.

Paget Brewster


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Beyounce Knowles


----------



## babetoo

betty boop


----------



## Andy M.

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Candace Cameron


----------



## getoutamykitchen

BestKeptCookingSecrets said:


> George Bush




On this game you have to come up with a celebrity or famous person using the first letter of the last name.
For example...

*B*oy George

The next person uses the letter G from George and would maybe use...

*G*ary Collins


----------



## BakersDozen

Bette Midler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mike Douglas


----------



## Andy M.

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## babetoo

fannie bryce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Barbra Streisand


----------



## BakersDozen

Suzanne Somers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Selena Gomez


----------



## babetoo

clark gable


----------



## getoutamykitchen

George Goble


----------



## Andy M.

Greta Garbo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gordon Jump


----------



## Andy M.

Jethro Tull


----------



## Barbara L

Telly Savalas

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sirena Williams


----------



## Barbara L

Walter Brennan

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bing Crosby


----------



## BakersDozen

Connie Stevens


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steve Martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Balsam


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ben Aflack


----------



## AmandaES

Adam Sandler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## babetoo

susan day


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dorian Harewood


----------



## Andy M.

Horatio Alger


----------



## Barbara L

Andy Williams

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

William Andrew Clark


----------



## Barbara L

Charles Boyer

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Benito Mussolini


----------



## Barbara L

Marion Ross

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Ross Bagdasarian


----------



## Barbara L

Bret Michaels

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Chicklis


----------



## Barbara L

Chita Rivera

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

River Phoenix


----------



## AmandaES

Paul Walker


----------



## Andy M.

Wayne Newton


----------



## AmandaES

Natalie Portman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Paula Deen


----------



## Barbara L

Not sure of the spelling-- Don Pardo

Barbara
("Tell her what she has won Don Pardo!")


----------



## AmandaES

Peter Frampton


----------



## Barbara L

Felix Mendelssohn

Barbara


----------



## AmandaES

Matthew Broderick


----------



## Andy M.

Broderick Crawford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlie Brown


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bob Denver


----------



## Andy M.

Denver Pyle


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Paul McCartney


----------



## BakersDozen

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Martin Sheen


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Magic Johnson


----------



## babetoo

muriel hemmingway


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heath Ledger


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Louie Armstrong


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Anderson Cooper


----------



## babetoo

carie fisher


----------



## Andy M.

Franklin Pierce


----------



## AmandaES

Penelope Cruz


----------



## BakersDozen

Connie Francis


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Fannie Brice


----------



## AmandaES

Bill Cosby


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cat Stevens


----------



## Andy M.

Steven Hawkings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Henry Gibson


----------



## Andy M.

Glenda Jackson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Andy M.

Ignatius Loyola


----------



## babetoo

sweet baby jane


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Justin Timberlake


----------



## Andy M.

Tammy Wynette


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Winonna Judd


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Judd Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

Nelson Riddle


----------



## AmandaES

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bobby (as I call him) Deniro


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Danny Thomas


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Tina Turner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tea Leone


----------



## Barbara L

Leon Redbone

Barbara


----------



## AmandaES

Rob Lowe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Andy M.

Guido Sarducci


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Barbara L

Darius Rucker

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

rita hayworth


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Reasoner


----------



## Barbara L

Randy Travis

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Travis Tritt


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Tom Hanks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Azaria


----------



## Andy M.

Amelia Earhart


----------



## ChefJune

Earl Scruggs


----------



## BakersDozen

Susan Sarandon


----------



## babetoo

sally field


----------



## Andy M.

Freddie Prinze


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peekaboo Street


----------



## BakersDozen

Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Meg Ryan


----------



## Andy M.

Ryan O'Neal


----------



## babetoo

ray boldger


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Barbara Stanwick


----------



## Barbara L

Sterling Hayden

Barbara


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Hal Holbrook


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hannah Montana


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Miley Cyris


----------



## Andy M.

Cyrus Vance


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Vic Morrow


----------



## ChefJune

Marisa Tomei


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Terrance Howard


----------



## babetoo

ron howard


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Howard Cosell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cherilyn Sarkisian   (Cher)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Shelly Winters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Winton Marsalis


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Martha Stewart


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Sean Penn


----------



## Andy M.

Penn Gillette


----------



## babetoo

gary cooper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Clark Kent


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Kid Rock


----------



## Andy M.

Rock Hudson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hal Ketchum


----------



## DaveSoMD

Karen Valentine


----------



## babetoo

keven bacon


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Brendan Fraser


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fred Willard


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Willard Scott


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Scott Bakula


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## MSC

babetoo said:


> betty white


Willie Nelson


----------



## AmandaES

Nelly Furtado


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Felix Unger


----------



## AmandaES

Uma Thurman


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Thandie Newton


----------



## AmandaES

Tim Allen


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Alicia Keyes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Andy M.

River Phoenix


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Paul Newman


----------



## Andy M.

Neville Chamberlain


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## AmandaES

Charlize Theron


----------



## Andy M.

Tom Selleck


----------



## MSC

Stan Laurel


----------



## Andy M.

Lou Costello


----------



## babetoo

carrie fisher


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fred Astaire


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Anthony Anderson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andrew Lloyd Weber


----------



## BakersDozen

Wynonna Judd


----------



## Andy M.

Judd Nelson


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Nicholas Cage


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carol Lawrence


----------



## Andy M.

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Fred Gwynne


----------



## Andy M.

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Patrick Swayze


----------



## ChefJune

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## Andy M.

Kurt Russell


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Robin Williams


----------



## MSC

Wilson Pickett


----------



## babetoo

patty page


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pippy Longstocking


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Larry King


----------



## AmandaES

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bette Midler


----------



## MSC

Michael Caine


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Zora Arkus-Duntov


----------



## Mimizkitchen

David Duchovney


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dom Delouise


----------



## AmandaES

David Beckham


----------



## BakersDozen

Bruce Willis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

William Shatner


----------



## Andy M.

Shari Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Lewis Carroll


----------



## Andy M.

Carol Channing


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Chad Everett


----------



## MSC

Ed "Too Tall" Jones


----------



## ChefJune

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Andy M.

Isadora Duncan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dean Cain


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Calista Flockhart


----------



## babetoo

fanny farmer


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Freddie Kruger


----------



## Andy M.

Kevin Kline


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Kat Williams


----------



## Andy M.

William Windham


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Willy Wonka


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wally Cox


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Courtney Cox


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carol King


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Karl Malden


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Madeline Kahn


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Kevin Costner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cindy Williams


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Walter Cronkite


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carmen Electra


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Elliot Gould


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gregory Harrison


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Harrison Ford

( are we bored)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frank Gifford

(I'm sitting here yawning my head off. Why don't I go to bed!)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gilbert Godfreid

(cause you love spending time with me)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Glenda Jackson

(awe shucks! How'd you know?)


----------



## AmandaES

John Travolta


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Thomas Gibson


----------



## AmandaES

Glen Close


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Conchata Ferrell


----------



## AmandaES

Fred Savage


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sally Fields


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Forrest Whitaker


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Walt Willy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wayne Brady


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Teresa Brewer


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Barbara Wawa (Walters)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Waylon Flowers (anybody remember Waylon & Madame?) 
YouTube - Bea Arthur & Madame sing "A Good Man is Hard to Find" - 1980


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Flav a Flav

(Didn't remember till I saw that, funny stuff)


----------



## ChefJune

Mimizkitchen said:


> Flav a Flav
> 
> (Didn't remember till I saw that, funny stuff)


 
whose name is that? 

Finola Hughes


----------



## Andy M.

Hugh Heffner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ChefJune said:


> whose name is that?



Gotta be a rapper!


Hugh Laurie


----------



## Andy M.

Let the old retired guy educate you.  Flavor Flav - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lewis Carroll


----------



## ChefJune

Carroll O'Connor


----------



## Andy M.

Christopher Walken


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Whoopie Goldberg


----------



## Andy M.

Goldie Hawn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heath Ledger


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## getoutamykitchen

King Louie   (from the Jungle Book)


----------



## Andy M.

Louie Prima


----------



## njam_njam

Penelope Cruz


----------



## AmandaES

Chris Rock


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Richard Gere


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Goldie Hawn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Holly Dunn


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Debra Winger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Werner Klemperer  a.k.a. Col. Klink


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Kevin Spacey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sissy Spacek


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sophia Loren


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Loren Holly


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Howard Hughes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hugh Grant


----------



## Mimizkitchen

George Forman


----------



## MSC

Frankie Valli


----------



## Andy M.

Victor Mature


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mel Blanc


----------



## njam_njam

Britney Spears


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Spiro Agnew


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Angus T. Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Joan Jett


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jill St.John


----------



## Andy M.

St. John the Baptist


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Buddy Holly


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Mirren


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Molly Ringwald


----------



## BakersDozen

Martha Stewart


----------



## BakersDozen

Oops! I goofed...sorry!  How about - Raymond Burr


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ben Kingsley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

King Tut


----------



## MSC

Tycho Brahe


----------



## Mimizkitchen

MSC said:


> Tycho Brahe



Huh???

Ben Franklin


----------



## Andy M.

Mimizkitchen said:


> Huh???
> 
> Ben Franklin



Ancient Scandinavian astronomer

Franklin Pierce


----------



## babetoo

perry como


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young

(Thanks Andy)


----------



## Andy M.

Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## Mimizkitchen

excellent violinist

Makai Phiffer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paul McCartney


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Matthew Broderick


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Stanwick


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sedgewick "The Entertainer"


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Sam Worthington


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Wilbur


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Hal Holbrook


----------



## njam_njam

Hilary Swank


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sally Struthers


----------



## njam_njam

Simon Cowell


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Calvin Klein


----------



## BakersDozen

Harry Hamlin


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Harry Houdini


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## Andy M.

Truman Capote


----------



## MSC

Howard Hughes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heather Menzies


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mike Ditka


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don Ameche


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Abigail Van Buren


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Victor Borge


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bethany Frankel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frieda Pinto


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Porky Pig


----------



## BakersDozen

Paula Abdul


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Abe Vigoda


----------



## Andy M.

Virginia Madsen


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Meryl Streep


----------



## ChefJune

Susur Lee


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Linda Lavin


----------



## babetoo

larry king (again)


----------



## DaveSoMD

karen carpenter


----------



## Andy M.

Carmen Cavallero


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cindy Crawford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Conrad Bain


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Bradley Cooper


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cameron Mayhem


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Mandy Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Moore


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## Andy M.

Patti Page


----------



## ChefJune

Paulina Porizhkova


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paul Riser


----------



## Andy M.

Rise Stevens


----------



## MSC

Stan Musial


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Jordan


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## babetoo

lorreta young


----------



## Andy M.

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## ChefJune

Blythe Danner


----------



## Andy M.

Danny Kaye


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Kate Jackson


----------



## Andy M.

Jackson Pollack


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Pee Wee Herman


----------



## Andy M.

Herman Wouk


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Walter Matthue


----------



## Andy M.

Matthew Broderick


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bobby Flay (my husband)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mimizkitchen said:


> Bobby Flay (my husband)



Dream on darling! He's already married to Stephanie March. She use to play the lawyer on Law & Order: S.V.U.
http://www.celebritywonder.com/picture/Stephanie_March/BobbyFlayand_Wargo_8979632.jpg


Fay Wray


----------



## BakersDozen

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Mimizkitchen

getoutamykitchen said:


> Dream on darling! He's already married to Stephanie March. She use to play the lawyer on Law & Order: S.V.U.
> http://www.celebritywonder.com/picture/Stephanie_March/BobbyFlayand_Wargo_8979632.jpg
> 
> 
> Fay Wray



Girl i'm obviously aware of that, just a long standing joke, guess you had to be there... LOL

Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## DaveSoMD

Robert Culp


----------



## ChefJune

Celia Cruz


Just a note to the players..... the first name of the person you're noting has to start with the SAME letter as the LAST name of the previous post. (i.e., there is no connection between Fay Wray and Margaret Thacher!)


----------



## Andy M.

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## BakersDozen

Sorry again for the goof...(Margaret Thatcher)! 

How about:
  Carol Channing


----------



## Andy M.

Channing Tatum


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Tatum O'Neil


----------



## Andy M.

Orenthal James Simpson


----------



## MSC

Louis L'Amour


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lily Tomlin


----------



## ChefJune

Tom Hanks


----------



## Andy M.

Hank Azeria


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## DaveSoMD

Kenny Loggins


----------



## MSC

Lenny Bruce


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Blythe Danner


----------



## Andy M.

Danny Bonaduce


----------



## DaveSoMD

Barbara Billingsley


----------



## Andy M.

Bill Haley


----------



## DaveSoMD

Hal Holbrook


----------



## MSC

Hubert Humphrey


----------



## babetoo

harry Houdini


----------



## Andy M.

Horatio Alger


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Anthony Anderson


----------



## BakersDozen

Alan Alda


----------



## ChefJune

Alicia Keyes


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Keanu Reeves


----------



## MSC

Roy Rogers


----------



## Andy M.

Rene Russo


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Robert Redford (Ooooh La La)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rita Moreno


----------



## Andy M.

Morey Amsterdam


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andy Griffith


----------



## Mimizkitchen

George Michael


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Critchton


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Kuralt


----------



## babetoo

kathy bates


----------



## Andy M.

Babe Ruth


----------



## ChefJune

Ruth Reichl


----------



## MSC

Ruth Rendell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rita Rudner


----------



## Andy M.

Renata Tebaldi


----------



## DaveSoMD

Tim Allen


----------



## Andy M.

Alan Shepard


----------



## ChefJune

Silvana Mangano


----------



## MSC

Manfred Mann


----------



## babetoo

charlie manson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mike Conners


----------



## BakersDozen

Carrie Underwood


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Uma Thurman


----------



## babetoo

tom sellack(that doesn't look right) oh well!!


----------



## MSC

Sam Shepard


----------



## Andy M.

Susan Sarandon


----------



## DaveSoMD

Sally Struthers


----------



## Andy M.

Strouther Martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mia Angelou


----------



## Andy M.

Angelina Jolie


----------



## DaveSoMD

Jamie Oliver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oliver Twist


----------



## DaveSoMD

Tony Danza


----------



## babetoo

donna mills


----------



## DaveSoMD

Michael Shanks


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## MSC

Walt Whitman


----------



## DaveSoMD

William Shakespear


----------



## Andy M.

Shakira


----------



## MSC

Stella Stevens


----------



## Andy M.

Steven Hawkings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hayley Joel Osmet


----------



## Andy M.

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## babetoo

nelson riddle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rue McClanahan


----------



## BakersDozen

Sandra Dee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

BakersDozen said:


> Sandra Dee



Shouldn't the next celebrity name have begun with the letter M?



Donald Sutherland


----------



## babetoo

donald duck


----------



## MSC

"donald Duck"...that's Goofy!
Doris Day


----------



## getoutamykitchen

babetoo said:


> donald duck




No, no, no, no, no! The next celebrity name should have started with an S (Sutherland).






O.K. now that I got that out of my system...

Dana Carvey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Only kidding, babetoo!*


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Carlos Santana


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## Andy M.

Francisco Franco


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fannie Flagg


----------



## MSC

Freddie fields


----------



## Andy M.

Freddie the Freeloader


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Freddie Kruger


----------



## BakersDozen

Kelly Ripa


----------



## ChefJune

Rick Moonen


----------



## MSC

Question before my 'celeb' posting--I thought the celebs are supposed to be real people, not fictional characters, did I get that wrong?
Manny Ramirez


----------



## Andy M.

I don't think the rules are that hard and fast.

Randy Johnson


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Question before my 'celeb' posting--I thought the celebs are supposed to be real people, not fictional characters, did I get that wrong?
> Manny Ramirez


 
Here;s what the "rules" state, as listed in the first post:



> Okay, if I can explain this correctly, this could be fun! I found this at another site. I will start by posting the first and last names of a celebrity. The next person plays off of the previous reply, posting the first and last names of another celebrity. Each response must start with the first letter of the surname of the previously posted celebrity.


 
Jerry Lewis


----------



## MSC

Thanks ChefJune, sure sounds like it's meant to be 'real people', so will continue along those lines unless told different.
Linda Lovelace (LOL she was kinda real!)


----------



## babetoo

linda lavin


----------



## DaveSoMD

Larry Linville


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Louie Nye


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Natasia Kinskey


----------



## Andy M.

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Roberta Flack


----------



## Andy M.

Frank Fontaine.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

Sadaharu Oh


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Olivia DeHavilland


----------



## ChefJune

Denzel Washington


----------



## Andy M.

Washington Irving


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ira Gershwin


----------



## ChefJune

George Kirby


----------



## Andy M.

Kirby Puckett


----------



## BakersDozen

Peter Fonda


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fawn Hall


----------



## ChefJune

Halle Berry


----------



## Andy M.

Berry Gordy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## MSC

Farrah fawcett


----------



## Andy M.

MSC said:


> Farrah fawcett



Not sure how this fits the rules.

I'll go back one and answer:

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## babetoo

oliver north


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Olympia Dekakis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dame Edna


----------



## Wyogal

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## ChefJune

Freddie Green


----------



## Andy M.

Grier Garson


----------



## babetoo

george cloony


----------



## Andy M.

Claude Rains


----------



## MSC

Robert B. Parker


----------



## Andy M.

Parker Stevenson


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Stanley Tucci


----------



## Uncle Bob

Teddy Bear.........


----------



## DaveSoMD

Benny Goodman


----------



## BakersDozen

Geena Davis


----------



## Andy M.

David Duchovny


----------



## babetoo

david bowie


----------



## Andy M.

Bowie Kuhn


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kate Hudson


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Desi Arnaz


----------



## ChefJune

Mimizkitchen said:


> Desi Arnaz


 

Mimi:  The last name was Kate *H*udson.  The first name of the person YOU mention needs to start with the first initial of the LAST name preceding.  Desi Arnaz does not start with an "H."

Hermione Gingold


----------



## BakersDozen

Ginger Rodgers


----------



## MSC

Rudy Giuliani


----------



## babetoo

gary cooper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Courtney Thorne-Smith


----------



## ChefJune

Thor Johnson


----------



## DaveSoMD

James Taylor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Taylor Dane


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Dame Edna


----------



## DaveSoMD

Edna Ferber


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Felicity Huffman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Halle Barry


----------



## Andy M.

Horatio Alger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alison Krauss


----------



## Mimizkitchen

A-Rod


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Guess we posted the same time princess...

Kathy Lee Gifford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gil Gerard


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gerard Butler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mimizkitchen said:


> Gerard Butler




Brad Garrett


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Donna Deverona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ryan O'Neill


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Andy M.

Oscar De La Renta


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## MSC

Rudy Rucker


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Randy Newman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Neil Simon


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sally Struthers

(Hows it goin girl, raining there?)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sir Elton John


I'm doing O.K. It rained a few hours ago. How are you?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

James Taylor

Great, just drizzled here... I hear JT and Carly are gonna be up near you soon...


----------



## MSC

Tanya Tucker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

T Graham Brown


----------



## Andy M.

Bonnie Bedelia


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barry Manilow


----------



## DaveSoMD

Mary Bono


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Betty White


----------



## babetoo

betty grable


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bubba Smith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Serena Williams


----------



## BakersDozen

Ward Bond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barry Williams


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Walter Matthau


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Minnie Driver


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Denzel Washington


----------



## MSC

Walter Wanger


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Wynton Marsalis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Michael Palin


----------



## babetoo

patty page


----------



## DaveSoMD

Peter Tork


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tom Selleck


----------



## ChefJune

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Michael Palin


 
Isn't that Pollan, Fiona?


Sally Field


----------



## BakersDozen

Faith Hill


----------



## MSC

Herbert Hoover


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## ChefJune

Truman Capote


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chad Everett


----------



## MSC

Edward Everett Horton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hank Snow


----------



## Andy M.

Sydney Greenstreet


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Glen Campbell


----------



## BakersDozen

Candace Bergen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bill Bixby


----------



## MSC

Boris Becker


----------



## ChefJune

Brittney Spears


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Slim Pickens


----------



## Andy M.

Peter O'Toole


----------



## MSC

Oscar Levant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Louis L'amour


----------



## Andy M.

Lauren Hutton


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ChefJune said:


> Isn't that Pollan, Fiona?
> 
> 
> Sally Field


 
Michael Palin from Monty Python...I'm a stone Python fan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harry Harrison (the writer of the novel the movie Soylent Green is based on)


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Houdini


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harold Ramis


----------



## Andy M.

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## babetoo

ricky nelson


----------



## Andy M.

Nelson Eddy


----------



## DaveSoMD

Ester Williams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

William H. Macy


----------



## Andy M.

Macy Gray


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gordon Jump


----------



## Andy M.

Josh Brolin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barbara Stanwick


----------



## Andy M.

Stanley Tucci


----------



## BakersDozen

Tara Reid


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Roy Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

Roger Federer


----------



## babetoo

freddie printz


----------



## Andy M.

Prince


----------



## MSC

Prince Albert


----------



## Andy M.

Albert Einstein


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Eddy Rabbit


----------



## DaveSoMD

Roger Ebert


----------



## MSC

Ethelred the Unready


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ursula Andress


----------



## BakersDozen

Ethel Merman


----------



## rheadewey

Mel Gibson


----------



## ChefJune

Gloria Swanson


----------



## MSC

Sylvia syms


----------



## babetoo

shirley winters


----------



## DaveSoMD

Walter Scott


----------



## Andy M.

Scott Turow


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tony Goldwyn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

G. Gordon Liddy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lyle Lovett


----------



## babetoo

linda lovelace


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lionel Ritchie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ralph Lauren


----------



## Andy M.

Lauren Hutton


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Horashio Hornblower


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Howard Hawks


----------



## Andy M.

Helen Hunt


----------



## ChefJune

Hal Holbrook


----------



## BakersDozen

Hallie Berry


----------



## Andy M.

Benard Baruch


----------



## babetoo

betty boop


----------



## DaveSoMD

Bonnie Franklin


----------



## Andy M.

Franklin Pierce


----------



## MSC

Phil Jackson


----------



## babetoo

michael jackson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Jack Whyte


----------



## Andy M.

Washington Irving


----------



## DaveSoMD

Ingmar Bergman


----------



## Andy M.

Barry Manilow


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mandy Moore


----------



## DaveSoMD

Mike Connors


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Christine Baranski


----------



## DaveSoMD

Brent Spiner


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Susan Lucci


----------



## Andy M.

Lucky Luciano


----------



## MSC

Lisa Loeb


----------



## babetoo

linda darnell (why did i think of her,?)


----------



## DaveSoMD

Didi Conn


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cab Calloway


----------



## DaveSoMD

Candice Olson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Otto Preminger


----------



## DaveSoMD

Paul Simon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Seal


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sam Cooke


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Courtney Thorn Smith


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sharon Stone


----------



## DaveSoMD

Sharon Ozborn


----------



## Andy M.

Ozzie Osborne


----------



## MSC

Candy Barr


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Boris Karloff


----------



## MSC

Kay Kaiser


----------



## babetoo

kay ballard


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tom Horn


----------



## BakersDozen

Oona O'Neil Chaplin


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cate Blanchett


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Orren Mixer


----------



## Andy M.

Mister T


----------



## MSC

Tiny tim


----------



## Andy M.

Tim McGraw (Mr. Faith Hill)


----------



## babetoo

quick draw mcgraw (cartoon character)


----------



## MSC

Quincy Jones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jerry Van Dyke


----------



## Andy M.

Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## ChefJune

Redd Foxx


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Frank Gifford


----------



## Andy M.

Gladys Knight


----------



## ChefJune

Kendra Shank


----------



## Andy M.

Shania Twain


----------



## MSC

Tom Thumb (The General)


----------



## BakersDozen

Gloria Steinem


----------



## babetoo

gloria alread  (sp?)


----------



## MSC

Alexander the Great


----------



## ChefJune

BakersDozen said:


> Gloria Steinem


 
This name can't possibly follow TOM THUMB!  The next name has to strt with a "T"!  If you are new to the game, please read the first thread!  It's getting really frustrating to see folks just arbitrarily post a name.

What's the point?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gerald Ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fiona Hughes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hugo Weaving


----------



## DaveSoMD

Wanda Sykes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Simon Baker


----------



## MSC

Benjamin Britten


----------



## ChefJune

Billy Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Wynona Judd


----------



## MSC

Jerry Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Johnny Appleseed


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ann Bancroft


----------



## Andy M.

Barney Oldfield


----------



## Wyogal

Omarosa (hahahaha)


----------



## ChefJune

Omar Khayyam


----------



## Andy M.

Kublai Khan


----------



## babetoo

karen black


----------



## Andy M.

Blake Edwards


----------



## babetoo

john edwards


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ed Asner


----------



## MSC

Attila the Hun


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Howie Mandel


----------



## ChefJune

Mariah Carey


----------



## Andy M.

Connie Francis


----------



## babetoo

francis the talking mule


----------



## MSC

Fanny Farmer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Frank Burns


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## DaveSoMD

Casey Kasem


----------



## babetoo

kathern grason


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Gloria Vanderbilt


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Van Morrison


----------



## ChefJune

Monica Lewinsky


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lou Holt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hoyt Axton


----------



## Andy M.

Ariana Huffington


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## babetoo

larry storch


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Samantha Eggar


----------



## Andy M.

Egon Zimmermann


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zorro Diego de la Vega


----------



## MSC

Vincent Van gogh


----------



## Andy M.

Vaughn Monroe


----------



## MSC

Matt Monro


----------



## Andy M.

Maury Wills


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wendy Mallick


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Muddy Waters


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Cronkite


----------



## babetoo

winston churchill


----------



## Andy M.

Carlos Montoya


----------



## MSC

Moses Malone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Andy M.

Marlee Maitlin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## MSC

Crystal Gayle


----------



## Andy M.

Gayle Storm


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Storm Fields


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Roger Whittaker


----------



## MSC

William walton


----------



## Wyogal

Willie Nelson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nelson Eddy


----------



## babetoo

nelson riddle


----------



## ChefJune

Edward R. Murrow


----------



## MSC

Milton berle


----------



## Andy M.

Brendan Behan


----------



## babetoo

bob nehart


----------



## ChefJune

Nanette Fabray


----------



## MSC

Ford Maddox Ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Faith Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Felipe Alou


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andrew Lloyd Weber


----------



## MSC

Wiley Post


----------



## babetoo

emily post


----------



## ChefJune

Peter Jennings


----------



## Uncle Bob

{{{June Jacobs}}}


----------



## Andy M.

Jacob Javitts


----------



## ChefJune

John Coltrane


----------



## MSC

babetoo said:


> emily post


Sorry, I thought the next in line is supposed to start with the first letter of the last name, apologies if I have that wrong.


----------



## MSC

Cozy Cole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Brown


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Brandon Fraser


----------



## DaveSoMD

Francis Reid


----------



## MSC

I thought it was only 'real people' in this game, if wrong, please let me know.
Benito Mussolini


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Okay, if I can explain this correctly, this could be fun! I found this  at another site. I will start by posting the first and last names of a  celebrity. The next person plays off of the previous reply, posting the  first and last names of another celebrity. Each response must start with  the first letter of the surname of the previously posted celebrity. I  will use fake names as an example:
> 
> Post 1: Abigail Famous
> 
> Post 2: Fred Moneybags  (start with F because of Famous)
> 
> Post 3: Mike Well known (start with M because of  Moneybags)
> 
> Simple!
> 
> *I will start things off with a cooking celebrity, but any kind of  celebrity is fine:*


 


Mallory Kane


----------



## Andy M.

King Kong  (He's some kind of celebrity!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy M. said:


> King Kong  (He's some kind of celebrity!)



I've heard the name.........


Karl Malden


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Matthew Modine


----------



## Kathleen

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## ChefJune

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mandy Patinkin


 
His sister used to be my neighbor! 

Patsy Cline


----------



## Andy M.

Cindy Lauper


----------



## MSC

Louis L'amour


----------



## Andy M.

Larry Bird


----------



## ChefJune

Blossom Dearie


----------



## MSC

Domenico Modugno


----------



## Andy M.

Monique van Buren


----------



## babetoo

marilyn monroe


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vincent Price


----------



## Andy M.

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buffalo Bill Cody...........


----------



## MSC

Cassius Clay


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Christopher Reeves


----------



## Uncle Bob

Raquel Welch


----------



## ChefJune

William Windom


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Brennan


----------



## MSC

Burl Ives


----------



## kitchenwaredirect

*RE:*

tom cruise


----------



## Andy M.

kitchenwaredirect said:


> tom cruise




kitchenwaredirect, check out the directions in the first post.


Ida Lupino


----------



## ChefJune

Lee Ann Meriwether


----------



## babetoo

ann margaret


----------



## Kathleen

Mary Pickford


----------



## DaveSoMD

Pauly Shore


----------



## Andy M.

Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## DaveSoMD

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Andy M.

Waylon Jennings


----------



## LPBeier

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thomas Harris


----------



## LPBeier

Henry Morgan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## Andy M.

Franklin Pierce


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Percy Jackson


----------



## MSC

Pat Riley


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robin Hood


----------



## Andy M.

Hanna Montana


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mike Rowe


----------



## babetoo

roberta flack


----------



## Andy M.

Florence Henderson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Henry Ford


----------



## Andy M.

Ford Frick


----------



## MSC

Frances Faye


----------



## Andy M.

Fay Wray


----------



## ChefJune

Willa Cather


----------



## babetoo

carol burnett


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bobby Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Joan Crawford


----------



## ChefJune

Clyde McPhatter


----------



## MSC

Mike stoller


----------



## Andy M.

Stella Stevens


----------



## Kathleen

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Bach


----------



## MSC

Buddy Bregman


----------



## ChefJune

Bunny Berrigan


----------



## Andy M.

Bix Beiderbecke


----------



## ChefJune

Billie Burke


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Barbara Stanwick


----------



## Andy M.

Stanley Tucci


----------



## babetoo

tom cruise


----------



## ChefJune

Claudia Acuna


----------



## Uncle Bob

Augustus McCrae


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Meredith McCray


----------



## Andy M.

Maria Callas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Candace Bergan


----------



## MSC

Bill boyd (Hoppy on screen)


----------



## Andy M.

Boy George


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Greg* Norman
golfer


----------



## Andy M.

Norman Mailer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Matt Dillon
US Marshal...........


----------



## Kathleen

Desi Arnez


----------



## Andy M.

Arnie Risen


----------



## ChefJune

Rory Calhoun


----------



## Andy M.

Cal Ripkin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Randolf Scott


----------



## MSC

Uncle Bob said:


> Matt Dillon
> US Marshal...........


Question--are we now including fictional characters?


----------



## MSC

Shelby Singleton, record producer and label owner


----------



## Uncle Bob

MSC said:


> Question--are we now including fictional characters?



Answer....If you want too! ~~ It's a game ~~~ Have Fun!


 
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Question--are we now including fictional characters?


 
not that I knew of.

Susan Sarandon


----------



## babetoo

why not, it is just a game and they are names . i have done this on occasion.

sarah vauagh (sp)


----------



## MSC

Uncle Bob said:


> Answer....If you want too! ~~ It's a game ~~~ Have Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


LOL, having fun, but games have rules and thought using real people only was one of them.


----------



## MSC

Victor Mature, the quintessential Samson &he also played Doc Holliday


----------



## MSC

babetoo said:


> why not, it is just a game and they are names . i have done this on occasion.
> 
> sarah vauagh (sp)


FYI she spelled it Vaughan


----------



## Uncle Bob

MSC said:


> LOL, having fun, but games have rules and thought using real people only was one of them.



Perhaps I missed that rule here.........



			
				BarbaraL said:
			
		

> *Celebrity Name Game*
> Okay, if I can explain this  correctly, this could be fun! I found this at another site. I will start  by posting the first and last names of a celebrity. The next person  plays off of the previous reply, posting the first and last names of  another celebrity. Each response must start with the first letter of the  surname of the previously posted celebrity. I will use fake names as an  example:
> 
> Post 1: Abigail Famous
> 
> Post 2: Fred Moneybags  (start with F because of Famous)
> 
> Post 3: Mike Wellknown (start with M because of  Moneybags)
> 
> Simple!
> 
> I will start things off with a cooking celebrity, *but any kind of  celebrity is fine:*


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mighty Mouse.......Super Hero!


----------



## babetoo

MSC said:


> FYI she spelled it Vaughan


 
thanks i thought it didn't look right.


----------



## Andy M.

Maurice Micklewhite


----------



## Uncle Bob

Michael Cane


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MSC said:


> Question--are we now including fictional characters?


We have been for a while!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Carly Simon


----------



## Andy M.

Sam Malone - "Cheers"


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Maura Tierny


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tommy Dorsey


----------



## Andy M.

Daisy Duke


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dolly Parton


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Percy Faith


----------



## Uncle Bob

Faith Hill


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fran Drescher


----------



## Uncle Bob

Demi Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Mamie Van Doren


----------



## babetoo

mamie eisenhower


----------



## MSC

Re barbaraL's original posting of the 'rules' of the Celebrity Name Game:
From Merriam-Webster:
Celebrity-the state of being celebrated:  A famous or celebrated person
So, if the BarbaraL post and the Merriam-Webster definition don't specifically say "living" or "formerly living" person, they certainly imply (IMO) beyond any reasonable doubt that celebrities are supposed to be homo sapiens/humans, or what passes for them in polite society!
As much as we might identify with fictional characters, it is correct and fair to say, they don't qualify as once or current living, breathing humans.
It would be nice if we could hear from BarbaraL on the subject as the origination of the game was her doing and she should be the one to decree the interpretation.
And so apart from all the above, LOL this was a fun exercize and please carry on doing whatever floats your boat.


----------



## MSC

Going off Mamie Van doren
Dorothy Dix, journalist and advice giver


----------



## Andy M.

Dana Carey


----------



## ChefJune

Casey Stengel


----------



## Andy M.

Steven Segal


----------



## Gracie's Kitchen

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Andy M.

Steve Buscemi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bob Dillon


----------



## Andy M.

Dolly Parton


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MSC said:


> Re barbaraL's original posting of the 'rules' of the Celebrity Name Game:
> From Merriam-Webster:
> Celebrity-the state of being celebrated: A famous or celebrated person
> So, if the BarbaraL post and the Merriam-Webster definition don't specifically say "living" or "formerly living" person, they certainly imply (IMO) beyond any reasonable doubt that celebrities are supposed to be homo sapiens/humans, or what passes for them in polite society!
> As much as we might identify with fictional characters, it is correct and fair to say, they don't qualify as once or current living, breathing humans.
> It would be nice if we could hear from BarbaraL on the subject as the origination of the game was her doing and she should be the one to decree the interpretation.
> And so apart from all the above, LOL this was a fun exercize and please carry on doing whatever floats your boat.


 
I wouldn't have started with fictional characters if way back someone hadn't put Morgan le Fey...


----------



## MSC

Paula Poundstone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Peggy Lee


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lee Marvin


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Michael Douglas


----------



## MSC

Lester Young, great tenor player


----------



## babetoo

linda lovelace


----------



## ChefJune

not sure how "Lester Young" follows "Michael Douglas."  might be a good idea to reread the first post of this thread that details how the game works.  
Yolanda King


----------



## getoutamykitchen

O.K. here's the jist of the game.
ChefJune's post was....

Yoland *K*ing

So now I must think of a celebrity who's first name starts with *K* from the first letter of the last name on the previous post. So my response will be....

Kathy Bates

Now the next person needs to name a celebrity who's first name starts with *B* from the name *B*ates. See the pattern here?


----------



## MSC

How about a couple of "B's", bobby bonds
Apparently my way out of sequence "Lester Young" post was mea culpa, forgot to refresh the browser, apologies for such an egregious mistake.
FYI the folowing post of "Linda Lovelace" also not following the rules, we're all gonna have to pay more attention. or this game will go to the dogs with all the contraveners!


----------



## Andy M.

We should all just relax and play nicely together.  This is a game after all.  It's intended for amusement purposes. No life and death decisions being made here.

BOBBY BONDS


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> We should all just relax and play nicely together. This is a game after all. It's intended for amusement purposes. No life and death decisions being made here.
> 
> BOBBY BONDS


 
You mean this ISN'T Rocket Surgery???

Betty White


----------



## Andy M.

...and it's not brain science, either!  

Wanda Sykes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Steve McQueen


----------



## Andy M.

Macgyver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andy M. said:


> Macgyver



O.K. I'll play off of MacGyver, but his first name was Angus.


Matthew Perry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Perry Mason


----------



## MSC

Mantovani, conductor with countless strig-laden albums.  Not sure he had a first name!
May I make a suggestion, that when naming celebs of a lesser luminary scale, that a brief comment explaining who they are would be very helpful to the 'not so informed, definitely including me.
Thank you


----------



## Uncle Bob

_Perhaps it was __Annunzio Paolo__ Mantovani  of whom you speak......


Mark Twain........._


----------



## babetoo

mark harmon


----------



## MSC

Uncle Bob said:


> _Perhaps it was __Annunzio Paolo__ Mantovani  of whom you speak......
> 
> 
> Mark Twain........._


Going off Mark TwainLOL how about that, he has a first name after all, but will always remain the solo "Montovani" in the hearts and minds of his fans who like another one-named celeb, "Cher", believe he was born that way.  Come to think of it, that's kinda the ultimate recognition, be known by only one name and everybody knows who you are!
Twyla tharp, I suppose almost everybody knows she's a choreographer, so for those who don't...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Everybody plays! Next player take your pick! M or J

Mark Harmon.....Henry Mancini
Twyla Tharp....Tom Jones.........


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Morgan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Morgan Freeman..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Flip Wilson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wiley Post


----------



## Andy M.

PAul McCartney


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Pickford


----------



## Andy M.

Paula Prentiss


----------



## lifesaver

Paula Dean


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Don Knotts


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kitty Wells


----------



## Andy M.

William Windham


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Walter Brennan


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Eden


----------



## MSC

Earl Grey


----------



## babetoo

linda gray


----------



## MSC

babetoo said:


> linda gray


Sorry, FYI your celeb's name should start with the first letter of the last name, in this case the letter "G".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gracie Allen


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Adam West


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cindy Crawford


----------



## ChefJune

Celeste Holm


----------



## Andy M.

Howard Duff


----------



## babetoo

hilary duff


----------



## ChefJune

Babe, since Andy said "Howard Duff" you need to choose a name that starts with "D" -- not "H".


Donald O'Connor


----------



## MSC

O. J. Simpson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sean Connery


----------



## MSC

Cesare Borgia


----------



## Andy M.

Boris Karloff


----------



## MSC

Kingsley Amis


----------



## Andy M.

Andy Devine


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dennis Hopper


----------



## MSC

Hedda Hopper


----------



## Andy M.

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## ChefJune

Cassandra Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Wayne Rodgers


----------



## taylor51503

Rainn Wilson (Dwight Shrute on "The Office)


----------



## MSC

Walter Winchell


----------



## ChefJune

Westley Unseld


----------



## babetoo

westley clark


----------



## Andy M.

Cherilyn Sarkissian


----------



## Uncle Bob

Spencer Tracy


----------



## Andy M.

Tracy Chapman


----------



## ChefJune

"Chappie" James


----------



## Andy M.

James Arness


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anthony Anderson


----------



## MSC

Anthony Askew


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Andy Griffith


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Armstrong Custer


----------



## ChefJune

Cleo Laine


----------



## Andy M.

Larraine Day


----------



## babetoo

susan day


----------



## ChefJune

Babe, you keep matching Last initials, instead of choosing a FIRST name that starts with the first letter of the preceding last name!

Debra Messing


----------



## Andy M.

Michelle Phillips


----------



## MSC

Peter Potter (Jukebox Jury)


----------



## ChefJune

Patti LaBelle


----------



## Andy M.

Louisa May Alcott


----------



## MSC

Anita O'Day


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## ChefJune

Winfield Scott


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sophia Loren


----------



## MSC

Ludwig van beethoven


----------



## ChefJune

Bea Arthur


----------



## MSC

Anthony Eden


----------



## babetoo

anthony hopkins


----------



## Uncle Bob

Heidi Klum


----------



## ChefJune

Kristin Korb


----------



## Andy M.

Karl Marx


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Andy M.

Kiki Vandeweghe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Victoria Rowell


----------



## babetoo

victoria princpal


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peekaboo Street


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve McQueen

(it's Picabo Street!


----------



## Andy M.

Maurice Chevalier


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Andy M.

Carl Yaztrezemski


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yakov Smirnov


----------



## ChefJune

Susan St.James


----------



## Uncle Bob

James T Kirk ~~~~~~~~~~~~ (Captain...Star Ship USS Enterprise)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kip Winger
rock singer


----------



## ChefJune

Wink Martindale


----------



## MSC

Mathew Brady, the original "photo journalist"


----------



## ChefJune

Brady Lowe


----------



## MSC

Les McCann, one of my fave jazz pianists
Sorry, could have used a tagline on brady Lowe, not familiar with him


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Marty Robbins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Vanilla Bean said:


> Marty Robbins


 He is one of my all time favorites!



Rachel Welch


----------



## babetoo

rachel ray


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Roy Rogers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I little too slow MSC, but we'll work with it.


Hank Arron


----------



## PrincessFiona60

getoutamykitchen said:


> Roy Rogers


 
Robert A. Heinlein ~~ Science-Fiction writer


----------



## Andy M.

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hermione Granger


----------



## Andy M.

George Costanza


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Colin Raye


----------



## Andy M.

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robin Hood


----------



## Andy M.

Helen of Troy


----------



## MSC

Helen Hayes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heather Locklear


----------



## Uncle Bob

Helen of* T*roy.............

*T*om Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Joe Friday


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Sanford.........


----------



## Andy M.

Senor Wences


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Walter Matthau


----------



## MSC

LOL, yes have taken note of the spate of fictional characters, guess you don't wanna participate in the separate thread huh--oh well!
frank Capra


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlotte Lewis


----------



## babetoo

louie armstrong


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy Warhol


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wayne Newton


----------



## Andy M.

Newton Minnow


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mandy Moore


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Moore


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Marion Morrison


----------



## Andy M.

Matt Dillon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Doug Savant


----------



## MSC

Shel Silverstein


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Steve Allen


----------



## MSC

Aristotle


----------



## babetoo

ann margaret


----------



## Andy M.

Margaret Mead


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mel Tillis


----------



## Andy M.

Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bill Murray


----------



## Andy M.

Maury Povich


----------



## MSC

Peter Quaif


----------



## Uncle Bob

Queen Noor


----------



## Andy M.

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cab Calloway


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Corey Hamm


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hugo Winterhalter


----------



## Andy M.

Wallis Simpson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sorrell Booke


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Parkins


----------



## ChefJune

Paula Kelly


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Knute Rockne


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robert Duvall


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dan Blocker


----------



## Andy M.

Blondie Bumstead


----------



## MSC

Ben Webster


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wayne Knight


----------



## ChefJune

Karen Carpenter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlene Tilton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Terri Garr


----------



## Andy M.

Gabrielle Anwar


----------



## MSC

Al jolson


----------



## Andy M.

Jabba the Hut


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## Andy M.

Truman Capote


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Charles Dickens


----------



## Andy M.

Dara Torres


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tinker Bell


----------



## ChefJune

B.B. King


----------



## Andy M.

King Kong


----------



## MSC

Kubla Khan


----------



## ChefJune

Kelly Ripa


----------



## Andy M.

Rachel Carson


----------



## MSC

Cookie Lavagetto


----------



## Andy M.

MSC said:


> Cookie Lavagetto



Wow, a name form the past.

Larraine Day


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> Wow, a name form the past.
> 
> Larraine Day


 
A little aside trivia:  What famous man was Laraine Day married to?


Doris Day (no relation)


----------



## Andy M.

Daniel Day Lewis

I give up.  Who?


----------



## ChefJune

Lewis Carroll


----------



## Uncle Bob

Carol Bartz


----------



## Andy M.

Bart Simpson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sophia Loren


----------



## Andy M.

Lauren Holley


----------



## babetoo

helen hunt


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Tori Spelling


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Steven Spielberg


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> A little aside trivia:  What famous man was Laraine Day married to?
> 
> 
> Doris Day (no relation)


LOL one of the great mismatches!  Laraine Day and Leo (the Lip) Durocher


----------



## MSC

Mimizkitchen said:


> Steven Spielberg


Soupy Sales


----------



## Andy M.

Susan Sarandon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sally Kellerman


----------



## Andy M.

Keira Knightley


----------



## ChefJune

Keshia Knight Pulliam


----------



## Andy M.

Pamela Anderson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anne Bancroft


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Eden


----------



## ChefJune

Elsa Lanchester


----------



## Andy M.

Lynda Carter


----------



## MSC

Louis L'Amour


----------



## Andy M.

Larry Storch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Samuel Adams


----------



## Andy M.

Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Walters


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Brennan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Babyface Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

Nelson Riddle


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roscoe P. Coltrane


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Conan O'Brian


----------



## Andy M.

Oscar De La Renta


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ralph Lauren


----------



## MSC

Wicked6 said:


> Suggs


Sorry, no comprendo.
The name you post is supposed to start with the first letter of the last name, in this case "L".
Lawrence Harvey


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harry Hamlin


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Sorry, no comprendo.
> The name you post is supposed to start with the first letter of the last name, in this case "L".
> Lawrence Harvey


 
oooh!  remember how _handsome_ he was? 

Harvey Fierstein


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Forrest Whittaker


----------



## Andy M.

Whitney Houston


----------



## MSC

Henry Kissinger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kate Hudson


----------



## ChefJune

Herve Villechaize


----------



## Andy M.

Victoria Principal


----------



## MSC

Priscilla Alden


----------



## Andy M.

Alton Brown


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beverly Sills


----------



## babetoo

shelly long


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Laurence Saunders ~~ Author


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sarah Vaughn


----------



## MSC

Van Heflin


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tim McGraw


----------



## ChefJune

MacCauley Culkin


----------



## Andy M.

Candice Bergen


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Brenda Vaccaro


----------



## Andy M.

Virginia Woolf


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Walter Matthau


----------



## MSC

Mandy Rice Davis


----------



## Andy M.

David E. Davis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dick Tracey


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Terrell Owens


----------



## Andy M.

Olivia de Havilland


----------



## Mimizkitchen

David Caruso


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cicely Tyson


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Tyrone Power


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paul Bunyan


----------



## Andy M.

Brian Dunleavy


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Dylan Michael


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Ann Mobley


----------



## Andy M.

Margaret Mead


----------



## LPBeier

Mister Rogers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robin Roberts


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Richard Keil


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kristi Addis


----------



## MSC

Amy Lowell


----------



## Kathleen

Linda Ellerbee


----------



## Andy M.

Ellen Degeneres


----------



## MSC

Dred Scott


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Stephanie Powers


----------



## Andy M.

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cheryl Prewitt


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Priscilla Presley


----------



## Andy M.

Paula Prentiss


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Patrick Duffy


----------



## LPBeier

Dirk Benedict


----------



## Andy M.

Babe Ruth


----------



## LPBeier

Rita McNeil (awesome Canadian Singer)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Wanda Gayle Geddie


----------



## MSC

Graham Green


----------



## LPBeier

Gayle Storm


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sam Cooke


----------



## LPBeier

Cab Calloway


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Clancy Brown


----------



## MSC

Bruce Cabot


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charles Barclay


----------



## ChefJune

Beyoncé Knowles


----------



## Uncle Bob

Katherine Bailess


----------



## Andy M.

Beth Howell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Haley Barbour


----------



## Andy M.

Bobbye Wood


----------



## ChefJune

Woody Guthrie


----------



## Andy M.

George Burns


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bo Diddley


----------



## ChefJune

David Frost


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fred Astaire


----------



## Andy M.

Arnie Risen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Roger Ebert


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ellen Stratton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stuart Damon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Darth Vader


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Vicky Lawrence


----------



## ChefJune

Lulu Peyraud


----------



## MSC

Perry Como


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Constance Bennett


----------



## Andy M.

Bennet Cerf


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Celine Dion


----------



## Andy M.

Dion Dimucci


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Dionne Warwick


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Steven Segal


----------



## Andy M.

Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Donny Osmond


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Dean Martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Lawrence


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lawrence Fishburne


----------



## Andy M.

Freddie the Freeloader


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Fantastic Mr. Fox


----------



## lifesaver

Frank Senatra


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sally Fields


----------



## Andy M.

Fernando Lamas


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## ChefJune

Leland Stanford


----------



## Andy M.

Stan Laurel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

(Sir) Laurence Olivier


----------



## bridget

Orlando Bloom


----------



## Andy M.

Benjamin Britten


----------



## bridget

Bridget Neillson (think I spelt it wrong)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nelson Eddy


----------



## Andy M.

Eddie Arcaro


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alison Krauss


----------



## bridget

Keith Floyd


----------



## Andy M.

Floyd Little


----------



## bridget

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Andy M.

Dionne Warwick


----------



## ChefJune

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## bridget

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Andy M.

Kiki Vandeweghe


----------



## bridget

Vin Diesel


----------



## MSC

Dan Duryea


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

David Hasselhoff


----------



## Andy M.

Hiram Walker


----------



## bridget

Winona Ryder


----------



## Andy M.

Red Ryder


----------



## bridget

Robin Williams


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Barksdale


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbie Benton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Britney Spears


----------



## Andy M.

Spiro Agnew


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Angela Lansbury


----------



## Andy M.

Lainie Kazan


----------



## MSC

Kenneth Tynan, creator of "Oh! Calcutta"


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Tim Conway


----------



## ChefJune

Conway Twitty


----------



## Andy M.

Tweety Bird


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tony Curtis


----------



## MSC

Cantinflas


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Coco Chanel


----------



## ChefJune

Charlie Chew


----------



## MSC

Courteney Cox


----------



## Andy M.

Courtney Love


----------



## ChefJune

Lorez Alexandria


----------



## Andy M.

Adrian Beltre


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Barbara Stanwick


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Samuel Jackson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jack Sparrow


----------



## Andy M.

Spike Jones


----------



## babetoo

john kennedy


----------



## Andy M.

Kenneth Cole


----------



## cooker81

C.S. Lewis


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Louie Armstrong


----------



## MSC

Annie Oakley


----------



## babetoo

oliver stone


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Susan Dey


----------



## MSC

Don Pendleton


----------



## babetoo

perry como


----------



## Andy M.

Casey Jones


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jerry Clower


----------



## ChefJune

Cloris Leachman


----------



## Andy M.

Larry Storch


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Strother Martin


----------



## MSC

Machine gun Kelly


----------



## Andy M.

Kelly Ripa


----------



## ChefJune

Rise Stevens


----------



## Andy M.

Steven Sondheim


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Simon Hawke ~~ SF writer


----------



## Andy M.

Hedda Hopper


----------



## Uncle Bob

Howard A. Cole


----------



## ChefJune

Hilary Kole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kimberly Morgan


----------



## babetoo

morgan freeman


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## Uncle Bob

Campbell Brown


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bruce Campbell


----------



## MSC

Charlie Mingus


----------



## ChefJune

Monty Alexander


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anthony Stewart Head


----------



## Andy M.

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Craig Claiborne


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Carol Burnett


----------



## ChefJune

Barrett Strong


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sela Ward


----------



## Andy M.

Ward Bond


----------



## LPBeier

Bart Millard (lead singer of Casting Crowns)


----------



## Andy M.

Myron Floren


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Freddy Fender


----------



## Andy M.

Florida Friebus


----------



## MSC

Fatty Arbuckle


----------



## Andy M.

Archie Leach


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Archie Leach


 
We just named our new Subaru "Archie" after Archie Leach, the car looks like Cary Grant in a tux!  Classy!


Lainie Kazan


----------



## Andy M.

Katie Couric


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cary Grant 

~~swoon~~


----------



## ChefJune

Gary Cooper

(also swoon)


----------



## Andy M.

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charley Pride


----------



## MSC

Peter Yarrow


----------



## Andy M.

Yancy Derringer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dan McGrew


----------



## ChefJune

McKenzie Phillips


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paul Overstreet


----------



## Andy M.

Oscar Wilde


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Walter Winchell


----------



## Andy M.

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## Uncle Bob

Willie Morris


----------



## ChefJune

Uncle Bob said:


> Willie Morris


 
I think you  meant to start with an "R" name...

Roland Garros


----------



## Uncle Bob

ChefJune said:


> I think you  meant to start with an "R" name...
> 
> Roland Garros



Ya know what???....... Dang if you ain't right 

Gerald McRaney


----------



## Andy M.

Macaulay Culkin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cindy Williams


----------



## Andy M.

William Morris


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Michael Caine


----------



## MSC

Conte Candoli


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Condoleeza Rice


----------



## Andy M.

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Willem Dafoe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Deanna Summers


----------



## MSC

Stanley Ralph ross


----------



## Andy M.

Ross Bagdasarian


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Betty White


----------



## Andy M.

Wiley Post


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Porter Wagoner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Walter Payton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Piper Perabo


----------



## spork

Picabo Street


----------



## cooker81

Steve Martin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Muddy Waters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wayne Newton


----------



## Andy M.

Nancy Reagan


----------



## ChefJune

Ruta Lee


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Loretta Lynn


----------



## Andy M.

Lyle Waggoner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

William H. Macy


----------



## Andy M.

Macy Gray


----------



## MSC

Mason Williams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Why do I keep getting the W's?


Wayne Gretzky


----------



## Andy M.

Greta Garbo


----------



## ChefJune

George Washington


----------



## Andy M.

Wendell Wilkie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

William Gibson  ~~ SF writer


----------



## Andy M.

Gloria Swanson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Susie Gibson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gilbert Godfreid


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Germaine Greer


----------



## Andy M.

Greer Garson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

George Harrison


----------



## Andy M.

Harrison Ford


----------



## ChefJune

Florence Fabricant


----------



## Andy M.

Freddie Prinz


----------



## MSC

Pinky Lee


----------



## Andy M.

Lee Majors


----------



## MSC

Manitas de Plata


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Patty Duke


----------



## MSC

Dimitri Tiomkin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tanya Tucker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tammy Wynette


----------



## Chrissy13

Winona Ryder!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ruth Ford


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Famke Janssen


----------



## Andy M.

Jeremy Pivin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paul Davis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Donald Sutherland


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sarah Brightman


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ben E. King


----------



## MSC

Karl von Clausewitz


----------



## ChefJune

Van Johnson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Maidrite

Geovany Soto - #18 Catcher - Chicago Cubs


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Samuel Clemmons


----------



## MSC

Clarence Darrow


----------



## ChefJune

Darra Goldstein


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gilda Radner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Red Barber


----------



## MSC

Barbarossa


----------



## ChefJune

Barbi Benton


----------



## MSC

Bruno Sammartino


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stella Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

Sebastian Cabot


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christine Kozlowski


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kevin Smith


----------



## babetoo

will smith


----------



## ChefJune

Sylvester Stewart (aka Sly Stone)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Suzanne Somers


----------



## Andy M.

Sally Ride


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rhea Pearlman


----------



## MSC

Pietro Mascagni


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Monty Hall


----------



## Andy M.

Halle Berry


----------



## Uncle Bob

B.B. King


----------



## Andy M.

Keith Richard


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Robert Duval


----------



## Andy M.

Diana Rigg


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rachel McAdams


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Maurice Chevalier


----------



## Andy M.

Chevy Chase


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlie Callas


----------



## Andy M.

Callista Flockheart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fannie Flagg


----------



## Andy M.

Fiona Apple


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy Devine


----------



## Andy M.

Donna Reed


----------



## ChefJune

Reed Hearon


----------



## Andy M.

Hillary Duff


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dana Andrews


----------



## ChefJune

Andrew Jackson


----------



## MSC

Jacob Grimm, one of the brothers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gabby Hayes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hoyt Axton


----------



## MSC

Antonio Salieri


----------



## Andy M.

Sally Field


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Fred Astaire


----------



## Uncle Bob

Archie Manning


----------



## Andy M.

Manny Ramirez


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Robert Crais


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Courtney Love


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lynda Lee Mead


----------



## MSC

Monty Wooley


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## MSC

William of Orange


----------



## MSC

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Robert Crais


Don't know if you felt the same way, but got bored with Elvis Cole and his girlfriend probs, and stopped reading the series until Crais started writing books featuring Joe Pike, who I alwys preferred anyway!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Orlando Bloom


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MSC said:


> Don't know if you felt the same way, but got bored with Elvis Cole and his girlfriend probs, and stopped reading the series until Crais started writing books featuring Joe Pike, who I alwys preferred anyway!


 
Ditto!  Elvis was getting boring, I like him much better as a supporting character to Joe Pike.  If I wasn't already married, Joe would be in big trouble!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bea Arthur


----------



## ChefJune

Albert Grimaldi (Prince of Monaco)


----------



## MSC

Gary glitter, 'infamous' singer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Geena Davis


----------



## Andy M.

David E. Davis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Donald Sutherland


----------



## ChefJune

Salma Hayak


----------



## MSC

Heinrich Himmler


----------



## Andy M.

Wow, Salma Hayak to Heinrich Himmler.  Talk about your culture shock!

Horatio Caine


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are all about the shock value!

Carlos Santana


----------



## Andy M.

Santa Claus


----------



## MSC

Cole Younger


----------



## Andy M.

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## Andy M.

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## MSC

Newt Gingridge


----------



## PrincessFiona60

(why can't I ever get a "G" in the fictional celebs game?)

George Harrison


----------



## Andy M.

Heather Graham


----------



## ChefJune

Grachan Moncur, III


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mallory Kane


----------



## Andy M.

Katherine Gibbs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Guy Hovis


----------



## ChefJune

Hoda Kotbe


----------



## Andy M.

Kevin Garnett


----------



## babetoo

gary cooper


----------



## Andy M.

Cary Grant


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Graham Nash


----------



## Andy M.

Nigel Green


----------



## MSC

Gustav Mahler


----------



## ChefJune

Madhur Jaffrey


----------



## MSC

J. J. Johnson, one of the great jazz tombonists


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Johanna Cassidy


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> J. J. Johnson, one of the great jazz tombonists


 
...and lovely gentleman 

Caroline Knapp


----------



## MSC

Kathy Young, , (and the Innocents)


----------



## Andy M.

Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yves San Laurant


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Andy M.

Lex Luthor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lake Speed


----------



## Andy M.

Silas Marner


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Martin Short


----------



## Andy M.

Shrek


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Stephani Powers


----------



## MSC

Paul desmond, played alto like Kenny gee would love to...in his dreams!


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Paul desmond, played alto like Kenny gee would love to...in his dreams!


 
heeheehee you sure said a mouthful!

Dexter Gordon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## babetoo

rush limbaugh


----------



## ChefJune

Lucille Ball


----------



## MSC

Ben Jonson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jon Goslin *"NOT"*

Jack Palance


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Olive Oil..........


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oliver Reed


----------



## ChefJune

Reed Hearon


----------



## MSC

Henry Mancini


----------



## Andy M.

Marc Savard


----------



## DaveSoMD

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Andy M.

Duncan Renaldo


----------



## DaveSoMD

Raymond Burr


----------



## Andy M.

Barry Nolan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nancy Reagan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Robert Heinlein


----------



## Uncle Bob

Haller Nutt


----------



## Andy M.

Uncle Bob said:


> Haller Nutt



Uncle Bob, I feel the need to look up the names you post more than others'.


Nancy Drew.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy M. said:


> Uncle Bob, I feel the need to look up the names you post more than others'.
> 
> 
> Nancy Drew.



Glad to know you are expanding your horizons...


Don Blasingame


----------



## MSC

Bronco Nagurski


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Norman Fell


----------



## Andy M.

Frank Fontaine


----------



## MSC

Frank rossolino, another great jazz trombonist


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ricky Nelson


----------



## MSC

Nicholas Hawksmoor


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hedy Lamarr  (_That's Headley_!)


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## ChefJune

Truman Capote


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Carol Burnett


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barry Goldwater


----------



## Andy M.

Gladys Knight


----------



## MSC

Kate Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Sofia Vergara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Veronica Cartwright


----------



## Andy M.

Cookie Monster


----------



## Uncle Bob

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Andy M.

Frieda Payne


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Andy M.

Ursula Andress


----------



## MSC

Anthony Burgess


----------



## ChefJune

Bruce Boxleitner


----------



## Andy M.

Betty Grable


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gary Oldman


----------



## Andy M.

Olivia deHavilland


----------



## joesfolk

Demi Moore


----------



## Uncle Bob

Muddy Waters


----------



## Andy M.

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Father Time


----------



## Andy M.

Tyra Banks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Boogie Bill Webb


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Cronkite


----------



## MSC

Kirk Gibson


----------



## babetoo

mel gibson


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Patton


----------



## Andy M.

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## Uncle Bob

L. C. Greenwood


----------



## Andy M.

George Blanda


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bob Wills


----------



## Andy M.

Willis Reed


----------



## joesfolk

Here's an oldie....William Bendix.


----------



## Andy M.

joesfolk said:


> Here's an oldie....William Bendix.



Hi, Joe.

The name before yours was Willis Reed so the name you post has to start with a "R".  

The first letter of the last name has to be used as the first letter of the first name in the next post.


----------



## MSC

Okay, going from the "R" from reed,
Roberto Rossellini


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rich Little


----------



## ChefJune

(Little) Richard Penniman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paul Michael Glasser


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Garrett Morris


----------



## MSC

Mortimer J. Adler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Anderson Cooper


----------



## Andy M.

Cecil Cooper


----------



## ChefJune

Chico Carrasquel


----------



## MSC

Candy Barr, guess what she did...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MSC said:


> Candy Barr, guess what she did...


 
I KNOW what she did, no guessing needed 

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stan Laurel


----------



## Andy M.

Lamar Hunt


----------



## MSC

Huntington Hartford


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harrison Ford


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fernando Lamas


----------



## Andy M.

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lily Tomlin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tom Skerrit


----------



## Andy M.

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Andy M.

Wynona Ryder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rory Calhoun


----------



## Andy M.

Clyde Lovellette


----------



## MSC

Lyle Menendez


----------



## Andy M.

Maurice Richard


----------



## MSC

Roy Chapman Andrews, if you don't know who he was, he's worth looking up


----------



## babetoo

julie andrews


----------



## MSC

babetoo said:


> julie andrews


The celeb name is supposed to start with the letter "A".


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Al Gore


----------



## MSC

gunter Grass


----------



## ChefJune

Garry Moore


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Michael Douglas


----------



## MSC

Daliah Lavi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lari White


----------



## Andy M.

Wynona Judd


----------



## MSC

Judi Dench


----------



## ChefJune

Darryl Stingley


----------



## MSC

Solomon Burke


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brenda Venus............


----------



## Andy M.

Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## Uncle Bob

Red Shoes


----------



## MSC

Sacajawea


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stella Stevens


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Stephen Hawking


----------



## ChefJune

Howard Keel


----------



## MSC

Kathryn Kristine rusch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Red Cloud


----------



## ChefJune

Claudine Pepin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Patricia Cornwell


----------



## Andy M.

Covelli Crisp


----------



## Mel C

Carly Simon


----------



## Andy M.

Simon Legree


----------



## MSC

Lou Levy


----------



## Andy M.

Levi Strauss


----------



## MSC

Sid Caesar


----------



## Andy M.

Cesare Cardini


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Carmen Miranda


----------



## Uncle Bob

Monkey Joe


----------



## Andy M.

Jessica Alba


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Albert Finney


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fielding Wright


----------



## ChefJune

Willard Scott


----------



## Andy M.

Scott Turow


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tommy Smothers


----------



## Andy M.

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## ChefJune

Olivier Magny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Malcolm McDowell


----------



## MSC

Matthew Arnold


----------



## Uncle Bob

Archie Manning...........


----------



## ChefJune

Malcolm X Shabazz


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Sandra Bullock


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bruce Willis


----------



## MSC

Wes Montgomery


----------



## ChefJune

Monty Alexander


----------



## MSC

Anita O'Day


----------



## Andy M.

Oscar Madison


----------



## Uncle Bob

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Timothy Leary


----------



## MSC

Lone Wolf gonzales


----------



## Andy M.

Grace Metalious


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mike Pence


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Percy Faith


----------



## Uncle Bob

Faith Hill


----------



## ChefJune

Hillary Rodham Clinton


----------



## Andy M.

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eudora Welty


----------



## MSC

Willie Lomax


----------



## Andy M.

Linda Lovelace


----------



## Uncle Bob

Leontyne Price


----------



## Andy M.

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Britney Spears...........


----------



## Andy M.

Salma Hayak


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Henry Ford


----------



## MSC

Ford Maddox Ford


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fiona Shaw


----------



## ChefJune

Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## MSC

Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## MSC

Thornton Wilder


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wally Cox


----------



## Andy M.

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## ChefJune

Dennis Quaid


----------



## Andy M.

Quincy Jones


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jerry Clower..........


----------



## Andy M.

Cathy Rigby


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robin Roberts


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Roger Whittaker


----------



## Andy M.

Willy Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nelson Riddle


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nan Kelley


----------



## Uncle Bob

Randolf Scott


----------



## Andy M.

Sammy Davis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Douglas Adams


----------



## MSC

Angelo Dundee


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Andy M.

Barry Nolan


----------



## ChefJune

Nolan Ryan


----------



## Andy M.

Ryan Seacrest


----------



## MSC

Sitting Bull


----------



## lifesaver

Bob Hope


----------



## Andy M.

Hope Lange


----------



## Uncle Bob

Little Wolf


----------



## PrincessFiona60

William Gibson


----------



## ChefJune

Gibby Gilbert


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gahan Wilson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gerald  McRaney


----------



## joesfolk

Here's an oldie...Mary Martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Balsam


----------



## joesfolk

Beyonce


----------



## Andy M.

Bono


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beverly Sills


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvia Plath


----------



## lifesaver

Paula Dean


----------



## Andy M.

Dean Martin


----------



## MSC

Mary Hopkins


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hank Snow


----------



## Andy M.

Snow White


----------



## joesfolk

Whitney Houston


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Howard Johnson


----------



## joesfolk

Jackie Robinson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Raquel Welch


----------



## Andy M.

William Bendix


----------



## ChefJune

Ben Stiller


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steig Larsson


----------



## Andy M.

Luigi Chinetti


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Carlos Santana


----------



## Andy M.

Santa Claus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Santa Claus


 
Clever!

Cheech Marin


----------



## Andy M.

Maya Angelou


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy Summers


----------



## Andy M.

Stewart Grainger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Garrett Morris


----------



## DaveSoMD

Monty Hall


----------



## MSC

Huntz Hall


----------



## Andy M.

Halle Berry


----------



## DaveSoMD

Barbara Bel Geddes


----------



## Andy M.

Giada De Laurentiis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lawrence Block


----------



## MSC

Beanie Wells


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Winchell


----------



## MSC

Walter Williams


----------



## ChefJune

Will I. Am


----------



## Andy M.

Amalie Benjaimn


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bernadette Peters


----------



## MSC

Pablo Neruda


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Wilson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wilson Pickett


----------



## Andy M.

Pedro Martinez


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Maria Callas


----------



## Andy M.

Christopher Columbus


----------



## MSC

Connie Mack


----------



## Andy M.

Macdonald Carey


----------



## ChefJune

(Dr.) Cary Middlecoff


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mark Gray


----------



## Andy M.

Gary Busey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barry Hannah


----------



## MSC

Hans Holbein


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Hamlin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Howard Cosell


----------



## MSC

Chevy Chase


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Rhea


----------



## Andy M.

Rhoda Morganstern


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mickey Gilley


----------



## Andy M.

George Orwell


----------



## MSC

Olivia D'abo


----------



## Andy M.

Danielle Steele


----------



## ChefJune

Suzanne Vega


----------



## Uncle Bob

Victor Borge


----------



## ChefJune

Dr. Billy Taylor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tennessee Williams


----------



## Andy M.

William Tryon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Theodore Geisel


----------



## Andy M.

Gracie Allen


----------



## MSC

Art Farmer


----------



## Andy M.

Fannie Flagg


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Wess


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Brennan


----------



## MSC

Ben Webster


----------



## Andy M.

Washington Irving


----------



## ChefJune

Irving R. Levine


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lamont Sanford


----------



## Andy M.

Sander Vanocur


----------



## ChefJune

Vera Wang


----------



## Andy M.

Wellington Mara


----------



## Uncle Bob

Margaret Mitchell


----------



## Andy M.

Maria Callas


----------



## ChefJune

Charlie Chew


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Musselwhite


----------



## Andy M.

Monty Wooly


----------



## PrincessFiona60

William Lashner


----------



## MSC

Larry Doby


----------



## Andy M.

Dobie Gillis


----------



## a1c0l33n

george clooney


----------



## MSC

Cal Worthington


----------



## ChefJune

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## Andy M.

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## MSC

Rusty Anderson


----------



## Andy M.

Anderson Cooper


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cathy Rigby


----------



## Andy M.

Rachel Ray


----------



## Uncle Bob

Raquel Welch


----------



## Andy M.

Winona Ryder


----------



## ChefJune

Ruth Reichl


----------



## Andy M.

Randy Quaid


----------



## Uncle Bob

Queen Victoria


----------



## Andy M.

Victoria Principal


----------



## MSC

Pete Fountain


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Frederick Forsythe


----------



## Barbara L

Field Cate

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Carl Reiner


----------



## MSC

Roy Tempest


----------



## joesfolk

Tom Selleck


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sally Kellerman


----------



## Andy M.

Kelly Preston


----------



## MSC

Penny Singleton


----------



## Andy M.

Sigmund Freud


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frank James


----------



## Andy M.

Jesse James


----------



## Uncle Bob

John Dillinger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

David Cassidy


----------



## MSC

Cal Tjader


----------



## Andy M.

Ted Williams


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wallace Beery


----------



## MSC

Bunny Berigan


----------



## Andy M.

Bix Beiderbecke


----------



## ChefJune

(as long as we're on Jazz musicians)  Bill Evans


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Evelyn Waugh


----------



## Andy M.

Ward Bond


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bob Ford


----------



## Andy M.

Ford Frick


----------



## ChefJune

Fanny Brice


----------



## Andy M.

Bronson Pinchot


----------



## joesfolk

Perry King


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kendall Jenner


----------



## joesfolk

Julie Newmar


----------



## Andy M.

Nanette Fabray


----------



## MSC

Fess Parker


----------



## Andy M.

Parker Stevenson


----------



## ChefJune

Stephen Sondheim


----------



## Andy M.

Sondra Locke


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Larry Hagman


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Humes


----------



## Andy M.

Hedda Hopper


----------



## ChefJune

Holly Hunter


----------



## Barbara L

Helen Hayes

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harry Dean Stanton


----------



## Andy M.

Stanley Laurel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Loretta Swit


----------



## ChefJune

Swifty Lazar


----------



## MSC

Lil Willie John


----------



## PrincessFiona60

John  Lennon


----------



## MSC

Long John Baldry


----------



## joesfolk

Barney Ruble


----------



## MSC

Reginald Fessenden


----------



## forty_caliber

Fess Parker


----------



## ChefJune

Parker Stevenson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sally Ride


----------



## MSC

Rosalind Russell


----------



## joesfolk

Russell Crow


----------



## ChefJune

Curtis Prince


----------



## Andy M.

Prince Fielder


----------



## Uncle Bob

Francesca Schiavone


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvia Plath


----------



## MSC

Peter Potter


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Peter Gabriel


----------



## Andy M.

Gabrielle Reece


----------



## MSC

Ray Brown


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Ray Brown


 
...LOVED Ray Brown!

Benny Green (one of his favorite pianists )


----------



## Andy M.

Green Lantern


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> Green Lantern


 
Is that a PERSON?

Linda Lavin


----------



## Andy M.

ChefJune said:


> Is that a PERSON?
> 
> Linda Lavin



Yup.  Green Lantern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Larry Bird


----------



## MSC

Buffalo Bill Cody
A teensy more real than the Green Lantern


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Carmine Ragusa


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Carmine Ragusa



"The Big Ragu!"

Randolph Scott


----------



## ChefJune

Cal Ripken, Jr.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robert Duvall


----------



## MSC

Diamond Jim Brady


----------



## Andy M.

Brady Anderson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Amelia Earhart


----------



## Andy M.

Emerson Fittipaldi


----------



## ChefJune

good one, Andy!

Fulvia Sesani


----------



## MSC

Spider Robinson


----------



## Andy M.

Robinson Crusoe


----------



## ChefJune

Celia Cruz


----------



## babetoo

charlie sheen


----------



## Barbara L

Sheldon Leonard


----------



## Andy M.

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MSC said:


> Spider Robinson


 
I'd been saving that one up!!! for the right time!  I like Spider!

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## ChefJune

Beverly Sills


----------



## MSC

Slammin' Sammy Snead


----------



## ChefJune

Sam Waterston


----------



## Andy M.

William Wordsworth


----------



## babetoo

wallie cox


----------



## Andy M.

Candice Bergen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Cosby


----------



## Andy M.

Cosmo Kramer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kelly Preston


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Parker


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pete Seeger


----------



## MSC

Stone Cold steve Austin


----------



## ChefJune

Alice Coltrane


----------



## Andy M.

Clive Cussler


----------



## MSC

Chesty Puller


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pete Postlethwaite


----------



## Andy M.

Pablo Cassals


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Chesty Puller


 
Come on!  That's not even funny. 

Cate Winslett


----------



## Andy M.

ChefJune said:


> Come on!  That's not even funny.
> 
> Cate Winslett



Why?


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> Come on!  That's not even funny.
> 
> Cate Winslett


In that case you'd better sharpen up your sense of humor not to say increase your knowledge before the proverbial foot gets stuck in the mouth...
Chesty Puller was a very famous, very brave and brilliant Marine general, won great battles in the Pacific campaign during WWII
One of thousands of links is:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesty_Puller


----------



## babetoo

William holden


----------



## MSC

Hurrican Carter


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ceasar Romero


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rachael Ray


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocky Graziano


----------



## MSC

Goose Tatum


----------



## Andy M.

Tatum O'Neil


----------



## ChefJune

Olivia De'Havilland


----------



## Uncle Bob

Diane Ladd


----------



## MSC

Legs Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

Diamond Jim Brady


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Brian Dennehy


----------



## MSC

Dandy Don Meredith


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mary Stewart


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stonewall Jackson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Joe Jackson


----------



## babetoo

james dean


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dick Tracey


----------



## Andy M.

Tracy Chapman


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chrissie Hynde


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hound Dog Taylor


----------



## ChefJune

Teresa Brewer


----------



## MSC

Babe Didrikson Zaharias


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zebadiah Crowe


----------



## MSC

Crazy Legs Hirsch


----------



## Andy M.

Hector Alizando


----------



## PrincessFiona60

(whispers "Elizondo")

Going off the "A"... Avery Schrieber


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, PF.

Sandra Bullock


----------



## PrincessFiona60

YW, Andy.

Bernard Hill


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Hamlin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hank Snow


----------



## Andy M.

Salma Hayek


----------



## MSC

Hollywood Henderson


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## MSC

Thunderclap Newman


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nichelle Nichols


----------



## Andy M.

Nancy Drew


----------



## ChefJune

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Andy M.

Barry Nolan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nolan Ryan


----------



## Andy M.

Ryan O'Neil


----------



## ChefJune

Olivier LeFlaive


----------



## MSC

Long Gone Miles


----------



## Andy M.

Miles Davis


----------



## ChefJune

Dennis Gonzalez


----------



## Andy M.

Grady Little


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lady Godiva


----------



## Andy M.

Gracie Slick


----------



## Uncle Bob

Slim Whitman


----------



## Andy M.

Whitey Ford


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frank Slade


----------



## Andy M.

Slater Martin


----------



## ChefJune

Martin Luther King


----------



## Andy M.

King Kong


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kinky Friedman


----------



## Sprout

Fred Astaire


----------



## Andy M.

Astrid Gilberto


----------



## MSC

Gorgeous George


----------



## joesfolk

Cindy Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Winchell


----------



## ChefJune

Wink Martindale


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Milner


----------



## joesfolk

Marilu Henner


----------



## Andy M.

Henny Youngman


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yancy Butler


----------



## taxlady

Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## taxlady

oops, not fast enough

Bibi Anderssen


----------



## Andy M.

Anderson Cooper


----------



## LPBeier

Conway Twitty


----------



## Andy M.

Terrance Howard


----------



## ChefJune

Howard Keel


----------



## Andy M.

Keely Smith


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## ChefJune

Finola Hughes


----------



## joesfolk

Harry Hamlin


----------



## Andy M.

Hannah Montana


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Monty Walsh


----------



## MSC

Wrong-way Corrigan


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## babetoo

kevin bacon


----------



## ChefJune

Blair Underwood


----------



## Andy M.

Uma Thurman


----------



## MSC

*Two Ton Tony Galento*

Two Ton Tony Gelento


----------



## Andy M.

Greta Garbo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gene Simmons


----------



## MSC

Slapsie Maxie Rosenbloom


----------



## Andy M.

Renata Tebaldi


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Thomas Cook*


----------



## ChefJune

Carmen Cavallero


----------



## MSC

Charlie 'Choo choo' Justice


----------



## ChefJune

Justin Morgan


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## MSC

Manu Tuiasosopo


----------



## Andy M.

Troy Palomalu


----------



## MSC

Pistol Pete Marovich


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mike Birbiglia


----------



## joesfolk

Bonnie Bedilia


----------



## Andy M.

Boris Karloff


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kathy Reichs


----------



## Andy M.

Rogers Hornsby


----------



## ChefJune

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## Andy M.

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Son House


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## Andy M.

Truman Capote


----------



## taxlady

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## MSC

Curly Walters


----------



## mudbug

who?  Winona Ryder (separated at birth from my baby sister)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Richard Carpenter


----------



## Andy M.

Carrie Underwood


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ursula LeGuin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lance Alworth


----------



## MSC

Axis Sally, AKA Mildred Gillars, Nazi broadcaster


----------



## MSC

mudbug said:


> who?  Winona Ryder (separated at birth from my baby sister)


If you're referring to Curly Walters, he was a prominent Capitol Records A&r guy who produced Nat Cole among others.


----------



## Andy M.

Sally Ride


----------



## babetoo

ralph nadar


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nadia Comaneci


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cassie Steele


----------



## Andy M.

Sammy Sosa


----------



## MSC

Shanghai Pierce


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Patty Duke-Astin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Archie Manning


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Maurice Chevalier


----------



## Uncle Bob

Carrie Underwood


----------



## MSC

Umberto Eco


----------



## babetoo

Elisabeth Taylor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trishala Dutt


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MSC said:


> Umberto Eco


 
Good one!

Douglas Adams


----------



## Sprout

Anne Rice


----------



## Andy M.

Rico Petrocelli


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Paul Robeson


----------



## MSC

Refrigerator Perry


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Percy Harvin


----------



## Andy M.

Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wallace Stegner


----------



## MSC

Sweetwater Clifton


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Carmine Agnello


----------



## Andy M.

Agatha Christie


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christy Turlington


----------



## babetoo

tommy tune


----------



## MSC

Two Ton Tessie O'Shea


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oscar Wilde


----------



## MSC

Whizzer White


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Whizzer White


 
Justice White's name was not "Whizzer," it was Byron... 

Whit Pennington


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Patrick Wayne


----------



## Andy M.

Wayne Embry


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Elliot Ness


----------



## Andy M.

Nestor Shylak


----------



## ChefJune

Sissy Spacek


----------



## babetoo

sam waters


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wynton Marsalis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Marshal Dillon


----------



## Andy M.

Dylan Thomas


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dallas Clark


----------



## Andy M.

HAH! I beat you to the punch!

Clark Kent


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> HAH! I beat you to the punch!
> 
> Clark Kent


 
Brat!

Kyle Massey


----------



## Andy M.

Macy Grey


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Grace Potter


----------



## Andy M.

Pablo Casals


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Christopher Nolan


----------



## Andy M.

Nolan Ryan


----------



## ChefJune

Ryan O'Neal


----------



## MSC

Oscar Peterson


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Falk


----------



## Uncle Bob

Felicia Day


----------



## Andy M.

Doris Day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Denise Richards


----------



## MSC

Robert Nighthawk


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nigel Bruce


----------



## Andy M.

Bruce Wayne


----------



## MSC

Wee Willie Keeler


----------



## Andy M.

Kevin Youkilis


----------



## ChefJune

Yvette Mimieux


----------



## babetoo

martin short


----------



## Andy M.

Sharon Lawrence


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lacey Schwimmer


----------



## ChefJune

Stanley Tucci


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tony Curtis


----------



## MSC

Chauncy Billups


----------



## PrincessFiona60

barnaby furnas


----------



## Andy M.

Fausto Carmona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Candace Bergen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bobbie  Gentry


----------



## Andy M.

Grant Tinker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tinker Bell


----------



## Andy M.

Bella Lugosi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Laura Bush


----------



## ChefJune

Brooke Benton


----------



## Uncle Bob

B.B. King


----------



## Andy M.

Kyle Rote


----------



## babetoo

richard pryor


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Tork


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tom Sawyer.......


----------



## MSC

Shorty Rogers


----------



## Andy M.

Rogers Hornsby


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Monica Belluci?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Rogers Hornsby


 

Harvey Keitel


----------



## joesfolk

Troy Donahue


----------



## babetoo

david niven


----------



## Andy M.

Nicholas Cage


----------



## ChefJune

Clara Barton


----------



## Andy M.

Bart Simpson


----------



## MSC

Steely Dan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dominic Monaghan


----------



## MSC

Mosi Tatupu


----------



## babetoo

tatum o'neal


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oliver Stone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sarah Brightman


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bonnie Bedelia


----------



## Barbara L

Bela Lugosi


----------



## Andy M.

Larry Czonka


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cesare Borgia


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## taxlady

Roy Rogers


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Roy Rogers



oops


----------



## MSC

Okay, going off the 'oops' to Billy Joel
Jelly Bean Bryant


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billy The Kid


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Uncle Bob said:


> Billy The Kid


 
Real Name: William H, Bonney

That being said:

K = Kevin Bacon


----------



## Andy M.

Bacon!   MMMMMM!

Bronson Arroyo


----------



## MSC

Antonia Fraser


----------



## taxlady

Frankie Valli


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vernon Wells


----------



## ChefJune

Wallace Roney


----------



## babetoo

robert redford


----------



## MSC

Ruth Rendell


----------



## Andy M.

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## ChefJune

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## Andy M.

Monty Python


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Peter Ustinov


----------



## taxlady

Raymond Burr


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Raymond Burr



oops

Uri Gagarin


----------



## Andy M.

Garo Ypremian


----------



## MSC

Yogi Berra


----------



## taxlady

Bebe Neuwirth


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Natasha Richardson


----------



## Andy M.

Richard Boone


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Brenda Lee


----------



## Andy M.

Lee Marvin


----------



## ChefJune

Natalie Cole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mitzi Kapture


----------



## ChefJune

Karen Carpenter

(when I posted my last name, there was an "N" name just above it.  I couldn't delete it just now.  Oh well....


----------



## Andy M.

Carlos Montoya


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## Andy M.

Maury Amsterdam


----------



## joesfolk

Micheal Moriarty


----------



## MSC

Marty Wilde


----------



## Andy M.

Willie Wonka


----------



## ChefJune

William Shatner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sherry Jackson


----------



## Andy M.

Jackson Pollock


----------



## joesfolk

Pamela Sue Andersen


----------



## taxlady

Andy Griffith


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gareth Malone


----------



## MSC

Minnesota Fats


----------



## taxlady

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mercury Morris


----------



## ChefJune

Morris B. Sachs


----------



## Andy M.

Satchel Paige


----------



## MSC

Peewee Herman


----------



## Andy M.

Herman Hess


----------



## joesfolk

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## ChefJune

Joesfolk:  you should read the first post of this thread before you jump into the game. You need to choose a first name that begins with the first letter of the last name in the post directly above.

Hildegarde Neff


----------



## joesfolk

Sorry, I must not have been on the last page.   

Herman Hess---> Hope Lange


----------



## ChefJune

joesfolk said:


> Sorry, I must not have been on the last page.
> 
> Herman Hess---> Hope Lange


 
but "Herman Hess" is not the last name on the list now, Joe.


----------



## MSC

Just about lost track, hopefully this is supposed to start with "N".
Norm Nixon


----------



## joesfolk

Hopefully Norm Nixon is the last name on the list:

Norm Nixon--->Nick Nolte


----------



## Andy M.

Nina Foch


----------



## taxlady

Farley Mowat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Moms Mabley


----------



## MSC

Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## joesfolk

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## ChefJune

Kathleen Sebelius


----------



## Andy M.

Savion Glover


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Andy M.

Linda Carter


----------



## ChefJune

Candice Bergen


----------



## Andy M.

Bonita Granville


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ginger Rogers


----------



## Andy M.

Roger Whittaker


----------



## joesfolk

Whitney Houston


----------



## Andy M.

Huston Street


----------



## joesfolk

Stephanie Zimbalist


----------



## Andy M.

Zora Arkus-Duntov


----------



## babetoo

david bowie


----------



## Andy M.

Bowie Kuhn


----------



## MSC

Kenesaw Mountain Landis


----------



## Andy M.

Lavar Burton


----------



## ChefJune

Betty White


----------



## Andy M.

Whitey Ford


----------



## Uncle Bob

Francine York


----------



## Andy M.

Yancy Derringer


----------



## Nadia_

*Danny Davito*


----------



## joesfolk

Andy, you must be as old as I am...as old as dirt!

Demi Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Actually, I'm older than dirt.  It didn't exist until After Me.  Thus, Andy M.

Milburn Stone


----------



## taxlady

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Fischer


----------



## Nadia_

*Farah Fath*​


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Freddy Mercury


----------



## Nadia_

*Marie Osmond*​


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Orlando Jones


----------



## MSC

Junior Seau


----------



## taxlady

Sally Fields


----------



## Andy M.

Frances McDormand


----------



## ChefJune

McKenzie Phillips


----------



## Andy M.

Phil Rizuto


----------



## MSC

Ronan Browne


----------



## babetoo

bill cosby


----------



## ChefJune

Clifford Brown


----------



## Uncle Bob

Betty White


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Allston


----------



## Uncle Bob

Al Capone


----------



## taxlady

Charley Sheen


----------



## Andy M.

Sheena Easton


----------



## joesfolk

Ed Asner


----------



## Andy M.

Albert Einstein


----------



## joesfolk

Eddie Arnold


----------



## Andy M.

Arnold Schwartzenegger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Samuel Clemons


----------



## joesfolk

Chloris Leachman


----------



## taxlady

Lucy Lawless


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lucky Luciano


----------



## Zhizara

Linda Blair


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brandy Norwood


----------



## joesfolk

Nathan Hale


----------



## taxlady

Henry Ford


----------



## Zhizara

Frank Sinatra


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Simon Baker


----------



## joesfolk

Betsy Ross


----------



## MSC

Ross Macdonald


----------



## joesfolk

Mary Martin


----------



## babetoo

martin sheen


----------



## MSC

Stormin' Norman Schwarzkoph


----------



## Andy M.

Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## Zhizara

Bette Davis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Damien Nash


----------



## Andy M.

Napoleon Solo


----------



## joesfolk

Sondra Locke


----------



## Andy M.

Larry Storch


----------



## taxlady

Susan Sontag


----------



## Andy M.

Sebastian Cabot


----------



## joesfolk

Carol Burnett


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bruno Heller


----------



## Andy M.

Helen Keller


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kirby Puckett


----------



## Zhizara

Peter Fonda


----------



## PrincessFiona60

fabian washington


----------



## MSC

Whitey Ford


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Andy M.

Archie Manning


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## taxlady

Meg Ryan


----------



## Andy M.

Randolph Scott


----------



## joesfolk

Pat Buttram


----------



## Andy M.

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## joesfolk

Franz Liszt  (officially Franz Ritter von Liszt)


----------



## Nadia_

*Lisa Ling*​


----------



## joesfolk

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Andy M.

Nancy Drew


----------



## joesfolk

Drew Carey


----------



## Andy M.

Carey Middlekoff


----------



## joesfolk

Michael Landon


----------



## MSC

Light Horse Harry Lee


----------



## Andy M.

Lee Marvin


----------



## ChefJune

Mervyn LeRoy


----------



## joesfolk

Linda Lavin


----------



## Andy M.

Laverne DeFazio


----------



## joesfolk

David Eisenhower


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Emily Deschanel


----------



## taxlady

Dwight Eisenhower


----------



## joesfolk

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Andy M.

Sandra Dee


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Donald Pleasence


----------



## taxlady

Peter Frampton


----------



## Andy M.

Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## taxlady

Dean Martin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Marcus Aurelius Antoninus


----------



## joesfolk

Ann Margaret


----------



## MSC

Mo Ostin


----------



## Andy M.

Oscar Robertson


----------



## ChefJune

Roger Daltrey


----------



## Andy M.

Dallas Clark


----------



## MSC

Capability Brown


----------



## taxlady

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Andy M.

Franklin Pierce


----------



## taxlady

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Andy M.

Bronson Arroyo


----------



## Zhizara

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Andy M.

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## ChefJune

Terri Lyne Carrington


----------



## Zhizara

Charles Boyer


----------



## Andy M.

Barnaby Jones


----------



## taxlady

John Brown


----------



## babetoo

bill holden


----------



## Zhizara

Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## Uncle Bob

Connie Francis


----------



## ChefJune

Francis Lam


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lake Speed


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## taxlady

Suzy Orman


----------



## Andy M.

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Morgan


----------



## MSC

Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## Zhizara

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## taxlady

Hari Georgeson


----------



## joesfolk

George Burns


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bobby Bare


----------



## MSC

Black Jack Pershing


----------



## ChefJune

Pearl S. Buck


----------



## Andy M.

Buck Showalter


----------



## ChefJune

Stanley Blacker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bob Hope


----------



## Andy M.

Hope Lange


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lester Maddox


----------



## Andy M.

Matt Dillon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Diane Lane


----------



## Andy M.

Lana Turner


----------



## MSC

Tina turner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Andy M.

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## joesfolk

Barbara Bush


----------



## Andy M.

Barney Frank


----------



## joesfolk

Frank Gorshen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gregory Peck


----------



## MSC

Peewee Herman


----------



## Zhizara

Harry Truman


----------



## joesfolk

Thomas Kincade


----------



## MSC

Karl Rove


----------



## Andy M.

Ron Milsap


----------



## lifesaver

Michael Landon


----------



## Andy M.

Lydia Bastianich


----------



## lifesaver

Bob Hope


----------



## Andy M.

Heddy Lamar


----------



## Zhizara

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## Andy M.

Omar Scharif


----------



## joesfolk

Sharon Stone


----------



## MSC

Shel Talmy


----------



## joesfolk

Tammy Wynett


----------



## Andy M.

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## joesfolk

Harry Potter


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Portia de Rossi


----------



## MSC

Red Skelton


----------



## Zhizara

Sally Field


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fannie Flagg


----------



## Zhizara

Fess Parker


----------



## Andy M.

Parker Stevenson


----------



## joesfolk

Stella Stevens


----------



## Andy M.

Sofia Vergara


----------



## ChefJune

Victor Borge


----------



## Andy M.

Boris Karloff


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kitty Carlise


----------



## MSC

Cookie Lavagetto


----------



## Andy M.

Lamar Hunt


----------



## taxlady

Herbie Hancock


----------



## babetoo

henry ford


----------



## Uncle Bob

Helen Keller


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Flintstone


----------



## taxlady

Faye Dunaway


----------



## ChefJune

Fifi d'Orsay


----------



## joesfolk

David McCallum


----------



## Andy M.

Mccaulay Culkin


----------



## taxlady

Candice Bergen


----------



## Andy M.

Brian Denahey


----------



## taxlady

Donovan


----------



## Andy M.

Dagmar


----------



## Zhizara

Dick Clark


----------



## Andy M.

Clark Kent


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kent McCord


----------



## joesfolk

Michael Keaton


----------



## taxlady

Kelsey Grammer


----------



## joesfolk

Gloria Estefan


----------



## MSC

Easy ed Macauley


----------



## Zhizara

Macouley Culkin


----------



## joesfolk

Carrie Fischer


----------



## Zhizara

Frank Gorshen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gabby Hayes


----------



## MSC

Hunter Hancock


----------



## Zhizara

Helen Hayes


----------



## Andy M.

Hannah Montana


----------



## taxlady

Marty Feldman


----------



## Andy M.

Florence Henderson


----------



## babetoo

harry connick jr.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cary Grant


----------



## Andy M.

Grant Tinker


----------



## taxlady

Tina Turner


----------



## Andy M.

Tenley Albright


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Agatha Christie


----------



## Andy M.

Christy Matthewson


----------



## Nadia_

Marie Osmond


----------



## taxlady

Oscar Pedersen


----------



## MSC

Pac-Man Jones


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Jeffrey Tambor


----------



## MSC

Telly Savalas


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shelley Winters


----------



## taxlady

William Holden


----------



## Zhizara

Walter Brennan


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## Nadia_

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Angela Cartwright


----------



## Zhizara

Charlie McCarthy


----------



## joesfolk

Mark Harmon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hymie Kaplan


----------



## taxlady

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## joesfolk

Harry Hamlin


----------



## Nadia_

Hugh Hefner


----------



## joesfolk

Hank Azaria


----------



## taxlady

Angela Lansbury


----------



## Zhizara

Larry Storch


----------



## Nadia_

Laura Leighton


----------



## joesfolk

Lee Majors


----------



## Nadia_

Mario Lopez


----------



## MSC

Lulu


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## joesfolk

Leonardo Di Caprio


----------



## Zhizara

Dennis Weaver


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Winston Churchill


----------



## Andy M.

Claude Rains


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Claude Rains


 
Never seen him...



Randy Travis


----------



## Andy M.

Very Funny!

Travis Tritt


----------



## ChefJune

Trisha Yearwood


----------



## MSC

Yves Saint-Laurent


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## joesfolk

Sally Struthers


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## joesfolk

Wendy Malik


----------



## Andy M.

Marshall Mathers


----------



## Zhizara

Michael Caine


----------



## Andy M.

I have no clue how my last post came out that way...

Catherine the Great


----------



## joesfolk

So do I start with a c or a g?

George Pepard


----------



## ChefJune

joesfolk said:


> So do I start with a c or a g?
> 
> George Pepard


 
Neither.  "Great" isn't a last name. The family name was Romanoff.


----------



## joesfolk

I agree, great is not a last name but I was trying to follow the leader as it were.

Robin Williams


----------



## taxlady

William Shatner


----------



## MSC

Sneaky Pete Kleinow


----------



## joesfolk

Kevin Bacon


----------



## taxlady

Björn Borg


----------



## joesfolk

Betty Grable


----------



## PrincessFiona60

George Burns


----------



## MSC

Banjo Paterson


----------



## joesfolk

Polly Holiday


----------



## MSC

Hot Rod Hundley


----------



## joesfolk

Hubert Humphrey


----------



## taxlady

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## joesfolk

Thomas Edison


----------



## ChefJune

Eva Marie Saint


----------



## SweetTeboho

Selena Gomez.


----------



## babetoo

gary collins


----------



## ChefJune

Colin Powell


----------



## joesfolk

Patti Lepone


----------



## taxlady

Linda Darnell (my namesake)


----------



## joesfolk

David Cassidy


----------



## Andy M.

Christopher Columbus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Courtney Cox


----------



## MSC

Carlos Santana


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Salvador Dali


----------



## ChefJune

Dolley Madison


----------



## taxlady

Mary Pickford


----------



## joesfolk

Peter Tork


----------



## babetoo

tom cruise


----------



## mudbug

Celia Cruz


----------



## ChefJune

Chad Everett


----------



## Andy M.

Everett Dirkson


----------



## MSC

Daniel Boone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Boone Pickens


----------



## babetoo

polly bergen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bootsy Collins


----------



## Andy M.

Colin Chapman


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Charley Pride


----------



## Andy M.

Pedro Martinez


----------



## joesfolk

Martin landau


----------



## MSC

Larry Niven


----------



## taxlady

Nelly Furtado


----------



## joesfolk

Frank Gorshen


----------



## Nadia_

Geena Davis


----------



## joesfolk

David Caruso


----------



## MSC

Christopher reeve


----------



## babetoo

rodger moore


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Monty Hall


----------



## joesfolk

Heather Locklear


----------



## Nadia_

Lisa Presley


----------



## joesfolk

Patti Paige


----------



## MSC

Pablo Picasso


----------



## joesfolk

Patty Hearst


----------



## Andy M.

Heath Ledger


----------



## joesfolk

Lee Majors


----------



## ChefJune

Marjorie Main


----------



## joesfolk

Martin Landau


----------



## Andy M.

Landon Donovan


----------



## joesfolk

Dottie West


----------



## babetoo

wayne rodgers


----------



## joesfolk

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## taxlady

Don Rickles


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## mudbug

Valerie Plame (oh shoot! now everyone knows!)


----------



## taxlady

Piet Hein


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Kissinger


----------



## MSC

Kiki Dee


----------



## ChefJune

Dee Dee bridgewater


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Brian May


----------



## joesfolk

Melanie Griffith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gordon Jump


----------



## taxlady

John Candy


----------



## MSC

Chas Chandler


----------



## babetoo

carly simon


----------



## MSC

Sam Bam Cunningham


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Charlize Theron


----------



## Andy M.

Thelonious Monk


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mickey Dolenz


----------



## MSC

Dave Davies


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Docia Zavitkovsky


----------



## taxlady

ZZ Top


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Topher Grace


----------



## Uncle Bob

Grace Kelly


----------



## Andy M.

Kelly Preston


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pop Corn Sutton


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## taxlady

Fanny Brice


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Becky Hobbs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Howdy Doody


----------



## babetoo

edgar bergen


----------



## Nadia_

Belinda Carlyse


----------



## MSC

Cicero


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charles Lindberg


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lionel Twain


----------



## taxlady

Tina Turner


----------



## MSC

Toots Shor


----------



## Andy M.

Sally Struthers


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Cox


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Brown


----------



## Andy M.

Brenda Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lee Greenwood


----------



## PrincessFiona60

George Gobel


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Patton


----------



## Barbara L

Paul Newman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nancy Reagan........


----------



## taxlady

Randy Bachman


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bernie Goldberg


----------



## Andy M.

Goldie Hawn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Horace Greeley


----------



## Andy M.

Greer Garson


----------



## taxlady

Gary Cole


----------



## Andy M.

Cole Porter


----------



## taxlady

Petula Clark


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Connie Chung


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cecil B. DeMille


----------



## taxlady

Danny DeVito


----------



## MSC

Ducky Drake


----------



## Uncle Bob

Danny Thomas


----------



## Zhizara

Tina Turner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tommy Franks


----------



## joesfolk

Frand Gorshin


----------



## Andy M.

Gabby Hayes


----------



## MSC

Haystacks Calhoun, wrestler or maybe 'wrassler'


----------



## Zhizara

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## taxlady

Lucille Ball


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barry White


----------



## Zhizara

Wally Cox


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cookie Monster


----------



## babetoo

oscar the grouch ( following uncle bob)


----------



## ChefJune

I can't respond to that, babe, that's not a person.


----------



## Barbara L

ChefJune said:


> I can't respond to that, babe, that's not a person.


Fictional characters have been allowed in this game.


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> oscar the grouch ( following uncle bob)


Garrison Keillor


----------



## Andy M.

Keely Smith


----------



## Uncle Bob

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Andy M.

Shari Lewis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lawrence Welk


----------



## babetoo

woody allen


----------



## Barbara L

Ali Landry


----------



## Zhizara

Lillian Gish


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gretchen Carlson


----------



## Andy M.

Carlos Zambrano


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zubin Mehta


----------



## babetoo

Martha Stewart


----------



## MSC

Screaming Jay Hawkins


----------



## Andy M.

Hawk Harrelson


----------



## Zhizara

Hermione Gingold


----------



## MSC

Georgia Gibbs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ginger Rogers


----------



## Zhizara

Richard Simmons


----------



## Andy M.

Simone Signoret


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sean Connery


----------



## Andy M.

Charles Dickens


----------



## Uncle Bob

Daniel Boone


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bobby Bare


----------



## MSC

Baby Doc Duvalier


----------



## Zhizara

Donald Sutherland


----------



## MSC

Sacha Distel, French singer/songwriter


----------



## taxlady

Danny Thomas


----------



## Zhizara

Ted Knight


----------



## babetoo

keven bacon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara Bach


----------



## Zhizara

Brigit Bardot


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bobby Rush


----------



## taxlady

Robert Redford


----------



## Andy M.

Redd Foxx


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Sanford


----------



## Zhizara

Rita Hayworth


----------



## Andy M.

Haywood Hale Broun


----------



## Zhizara

Bob Newhart


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Robert Crais


----------



## ChefJune

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Robert Crais



Fiona, how does your choice follow "Bob Newhart?"

I saw a few bloopers on this page.  Maybe folks need to read or reread the first post?

Nanette Fabray


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ChefJune said:


> Fiona, how does your choice follow "Bob Newhart?"
> 
> I saw a few bloopers on this page. Maybe folks need to read or reread the first post?
> 
> Nanette Fabray


 
Oops, sorry, I must have been having a human moment  Good thing it's just a game and not brain surgery


----------



## MSC

Fabian--definitely not a brain surgeon and LOL, not much of a singer either!


----------



## Zhizara

Fanny Brice


----------



## ChefJune

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Zhizara

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## taxlady

Bob Dylan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Don Knotts


----------



## Andy M.

Kyle Rote


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Andy M.

Danica Patrick


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paul Harvey


----------



## Andy M.

Harvey Keitel


----------



## Zhizara

Karen Black


----------



## MSC

Boss Tweed


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tom Jones


----------



## Zhizara

Jane Goodall


----------



## babetoo

gary moore


----------



## Andy M.

Maurice Lucas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Luke Skywalker


----------



## Andy M.

Stephen Crane


----------



## joesfolk

Carly Simon


----------



## Andy M.

Simon Baker


----------



## Zhizara

Barbara Eden


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ethel Mertz


----------



## taxlady

Martin Landau


----------



## ChefJune

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Andy M.

Nina Simone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sophia Loren


----------



## Zhizara

Larry Storch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sarah Ferguson


----------



## Andy M.

Ferguson Jenkins


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jack Sparrow


----------



## babetoo

sam waterson


----------



## taxlady

William Shatner


----------



## Andy M.

Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oscar Wilde


----------



## MSC

Walter Wanger, film producer


----------



## ChefJune

Waverley Root


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rhonda Fleming


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra


----------



## taxlady

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## MSC

Dixie Walker, Yankees etc. outfielder


----------



## taxlady

Walter Mathau Matthau


----------



## Andy M.

Matthew Brady


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brenda Lee


----------



## Andy M.

Lee Marvin


----------



## babetoo

marvin gay


----------



## Andy M.

Gay Talise


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Talia Shire


----------



## taxlady

Shelly Winters


----------



## Zhizara

Will Geer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gracie Allen


----------



## taxlady

Alan Alda


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ann Frank


----------



## Andy M.

Frank Fontaine


----------



## MSC

Freddie Garrity, (and the Dreamers)


----------



## babetoo

gary moore


----------



## Zhizara

Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## ChefJune

Gigi Perreau


----------



## taxlady

Peter Frampton


----------



## MSC

Faye Vincent, ex baseball commissioner


----------



## Zhizara

Vicki Carr


----------



## MSC

Carrie Nation, not the drinker's best bud


----------



## taxlady

Natalie Cole


----------



## ChefJune

Cole Porter


----------



## babetoo

patty page


----------



## Zhizara

Petula Clark


----------



## Andy M.

Clark Kent


----------



## taxlady

Kevin Costner


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Casey Kasem


----------



## babetoo

kathy bates


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billy Graham.....


----------



## Andy M.

Graham Kerr


----------



## Uncle Bob

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## MSC

Happy Chandler, ex Kentucky governor & baseball commish


----------



## babetoo

charlie sheen


----------



## Andy M.

Sheena Easton


----------



## MSC

Eddie Vedder


----------



## Zhizara

Veronica Lake


----------



## Andy M.

Lamar Hunt


----------



## babetoo

helen hunt


----------



## Andy M.

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## taxlady

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Andy M.

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## MSC

Oscar de la Hoya


----------



## Zhizara

Howie Mandel


----------



## Andy M.

Mandy Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Maguy LeCoze


----------



## babetoo

larry storch


----------



## Andy M.

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## MSC

Winslow Homer


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Houdini


----------



## MSC

Hildegarde, cabaret singer, when they still existed


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Morgan


----------



## Andy M.

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## MSC

Fabiana Semprebom


----------



## Andy M.

MSC said:


> Fabiana Semprebom


   Mmmmmmm!


Suzannah York


----------



## babetoo

y- can't think of a single one. hope someone else can.


----------



## taxlady

Yancy Derringer ( in 1950s TV Western)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Drew Barrymore..


----------



## Andy M.

Barry Nolan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nolan Ryan


----------



## Andy M.

Ryan Seacrest


----------



## taxlady

Sean Connery


----------



## Andy M.

Catherine Zita-Jones


----------



## babetoo

james dean


----------



## Andy M.

Dean Koontz


----------



## MSC

Andy M. said:


> Mmmmmmm!
> Why the MMMs?
> Any red-blooded male wouldn't mind meeting a 5 ft 10 in fashion model, and this one happens to be a famous one from Brazil.  Check her out for yourself.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabiana_Semprebom


----------



## MSC

For Dean Koontz
Kaia Kanepi


----------



## Andy M.

MSC said:


> Andy M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm!
> Why the MMMs?
> Any red-blooded male wouldn't mind meeting a 5 ft 10 in fashion model, and this one happens to be a famous one from Brazil.  Check her out for yourself.
> Fabiana Semprebom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had already checked her out.
> 
> Those were not "mmmms of doubt, they were "Mmmmmms" of appreciation, as in Mmmm, Mmmm, good!"
Click to expand...


----------



## ChefJune

Kristin Korb


----------



## MSC

Andy M. said:


> MSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had already checked her out.
> 
> Those were not "mmmms of doubt, they were "Mmmmmms" of appreciation, as in Mmmm, Mmmm, good!"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL apologies, didn't realize they were appreciative MMMMs!
Click to expand...


----------



## babetoo

kathy bates,again,lol


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> Kristin Korb


B. D. Wong


----------



## Zhizara

Hope Lange


----------



## Uncle Bob

Long John Silver.......


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvia Plath


----------



## MSC

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## Zhizara

Lillian Gish


----------



## Andy M.

Gilda Radner


----------



## babetoo

rita hayworth


----------



## MSC

Honore de Balzac


----------



## Zhizara

Betty Boop


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## MSC

Walter Sparrow


----------



## babetoo

sela ward


----------



## Andy M.

Ward Bond


----------



## Zhizara

Beulah Bankhead


----------



## Andy M.

Brenda Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lee Greenwood


----------



## taxlady

Gilda Radner


----------



## Zhizara

Robert Young


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yogi Bear


----------



## Andy M.

Bear Bryant


----------



## Zhizara

Buddy Hackett


----------



## Andy M.

Hermione Gingold


----------



## MSC

Geoffrey Beevers


----------



## Andy M.

Bob Hope


----------



## Uncle Bob

Heidi Klum


----------



## Andy M.

Keith Richard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Boone


----------



## Zhizara

Billy Holiday


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## Zhizara

Timothy Dalton


----------



## ChefJune

Delta Burke


----------



## MSC

Buck Ram


----------



## Zhizara

Rory Calhoun


----------



## Andy M.

Cab Calloway


----------



## ChefJune

Claudia Acuna


----------



## Andy M.

Anne Sullivan


----------



## taxlady

Sally Fields


----------



## Andy M.

Fannie Flagg


----------



## Zhizara

Fred Astaire


----------



## Andy M.

Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## MSC

Barbi Benton


----------



## Andy M.

Beverly Sills


----------



## ChefJune

Susannah McCorkle


----------



## babetoo

mark harmon


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hugo Winterhalter


----------



## ChefJune

Willie Betts


----------



## Uncle Bob

"Baba" Walters


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Brennan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Buffalo Bill Cody


----------



## Zhizara

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jerry Jones


----------



## Andy M.

James Garner


----------



## MSC

Gregory McDonald


----------



## Zhizara

Martha Raye


----------



## babetoo

ray charles


----------



## Andy M.

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Zhizara

Carole Channing


----------



## Andy M.

Channing Crowder


----------



## MSC

Cam Newton


----------



## Zhizara

Nancy Walker


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Mosely


----------



## MSC

Mamie Van Doren


----------



## babetoo

david niven


----------



## ChefJune

doesn't Van Doren start with a V?

Nichelle Nichols


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nick Saban


----------



## Andy M.

Sebastian Cabot


----------



## Uncle Bob

Christine Feehan


----------



## Zhizara

Frederick March


----------



## Andy M.

Marsha  Mason


----------



## babetoo

marilyn monroe


----------



## Andy M.

Monty Hall


----------



## taxlady

Hilary Clinton


----------



## MSC

Clint Walker


----------



## Zhizara

Warren Beatty


----------



## taxlady

Burt Reynolds


----------



## ChefJune

Ruby Dee


----------



## Andy M.

Donna Reed


----------



## ChefJune

Roy Orbison


----------



## Zhizara

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Andy M.

Otto Preminger


----------



## MSC

Preston Sturges


----------



## Zhizara

Sid Cesar


----------



## babetoo

carol burnett


----------



## Zhizara

Bebe Neuwerth


----------



## Andy M.

Nicole Kidman


----------



## taxlady

Kelly Ripa


----------



## MSC

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Zhizara

Rachel Ray


----------



## ChefJune

Ray Milland


----------



## Andy M.

Millard Fillmore


----------



## taxlady

Farah Fawcett


----------



## Andy M.

Franklin Pierce


----------



## babetoo

patty page


----------



## Zhizara

Paula Abdul


----------



## Andy M.

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Uncle Bob

Leah Laviano


----------



## Andy M.

Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## Uncle Bob

James Earl Jones.....


----------



## Andy M.

James Madison


----------



## Uncle Bob

Melanie Safka


----------



## Zhizara

Steve McQueen


----------



## MSC

Myron Cohen


----------



## Kathleen

Carol Burnett


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Cody


----------



## Zhizara

Cicily Tyson


----------



## babetoo

terry garr


----------



## MSC

Galileo Galilei


----------



## Zhizara

Groucho Marx


----------



## taxlady

Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Andy M.

Evander Hollifield


----------



## ChefJune

Holly Hunter


----------



## Andy M.

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## taxlady

Terry Pratchett


----------



## MSC

Pinky Lee


----------



## Andy M.

Lee Meriwether


----------



## babetoo

marvin gay


----------



## Zhizara

George Gobel


----------



## Andy M.

George Washington


----------



## Uncle Bob

Washington Irving


----------



## Zhizara

Irene Castle


----------



## taxlady

Crystal Gayle


----------



## Rocklobster

Gary Busey


----------



## Zhizara

Barbara Rush


----------



## Andy M.

Rush Limbaugh


----------



## Zhizara

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Rocklobster

Alan Alda


----------



## Zhizara

Ann Sothern


----------



## Uncle Bob

Susan Akin..................


----------



## Andy M.

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Rocklobster

Jello Biafra


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jalin Wood


----------



## Andy M.

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Warren Buffett


----------



## taxlady

Betsy Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Ross Bagdasarian


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Gates


----------



## taxlady

George Burns


----------



## Zhizara

Brittany Spears


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## MSC

Wilt Chamberlain


----------



## Rocklobster

Charlie Pride


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Yarrow


----------



## babetoo

yul brenner


----------



## Andy M.

Brendan Behan


----------



## gabagoo

Bob Barker


----------



## Zhizara

William Shatner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sherry Lewis.................


----------



## MSC

Lovie Smith


----------



## Zhizara

Susan Sarandon(den?)


----------



## MSC

Spike Milligan


----------



## ChefJune

Milton Berle


----------



## taxlady

Benny Hill


----------



## Zhizara

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Steve Martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Yan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yul Brynner


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Rush


----------



## babetoo

racquel welsh


----------



## ChefJune

Wally Amos


----------



## Andy M.

Amos Alonzo Stgg


----------



## Zhizara

Angela Lansbury


----------



## MSC

Lord Haw-Haw


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Lord Haw-Haw


 
WHO?    There's another thread for fictional characters. 

Lance Reventlow


----------



## Andy M.

ChefJune said:


> WHO?    There's another thread for fictional characters.
> 
> Lance Reventlow




Actually, fictional characters have been and are being used on this thread regularly.


----------



## babetoo

robert young


----------



## Andy M.

Yolanda


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yogi Berra


----------



## Zhizara

Yancy Derringer


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> Actually, fictional characters have been and are being used on this thread regularly.


 
Definitely not by everyone... Aren't there enough real people? Dead or alive?

Derek Jeter


----------



## Andy M.

It enhances the creative possibilities for the participants.

Jackie Kennedy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kelly Brook


----------



## Andy M.

Brook Shield


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sharon Stone


----------



## Andy M.

Simon Legree


----------



## Zhizara

Andy M. said:


> It enhances the creative possibilities for the participants.



Also gave me an answer using Y rather than Yul Brynner.

Loretta Young


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yogi Bear............


----------



## Andy M.

"Bear" Bryant


----------



## Zhizara

Betty White


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> WHO?    There's another thread for fictional characters.
> LOL--You've done it again Madame CJ...!
> You really really need to check before you make your oh so  unassailable assertions.
> "Lord Haw-Haw", alias "William Joyce", was an American born Nazi collaborator with English and Irish roots, who was hanged by the Brits at the end of WWII for his propaganda broadcasts from Berlin against the "Allies", akin to what Tokyo Rose was accused for doing, except that he did it voluntarily and willingly.
> If interested in acquiring some knowledge, here's one of severl thousands of links.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Joyce
> And note to Andy:  I know that 'fictional characters' have been used here but not by me as prefer to go by the original 'rules' and with so many real celebs (or at least those who think they are!) don't expect to run out any time soon.


----------



## MSC

For Betty White:
Whitey Ford


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Andy M.

Farley Grainger


----------



## MSC

Gaspar DiGregorio


----------



## Uncle Bob

David Niven


----------



## ChefJune

Nell Carter


----------



## Andy M.

Carry Nation


----------



## Uncle Bob

C.S. Lewis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Natalie Wood


----------



## Andy M.

Woody Harrelson


----------



## Zhizara

Hubert H. Humphrey


----------



## Andy M.

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## taxlady

Ben Johnson


----------



## Andy M.

Jeremy Jacobs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jimmy Doolittle


----------



## Andy M.

Dudley Doright


----------



## ChefJune

Douglas Purviance


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pat Summit


----------



## babetoo

shelly burman


----------



## MSC

Buster Crabbe


----------



## taxlady

Cab Calloway


----------



## Zhizara

Charles Darwin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Dale Evans


----------



## Zhizara

Edward G. Robinson


----------



## taxlady

Rory Calhoun


----------



## Andy M.

Cal Ripkin, Jr.


----------



## Zhizara

Richard Chamberlin


----------



## MSC

Chick Hearn


----------



## Zhizara

Henny Youngman


----------



## ChefJune

Yves Montand


----------



## Andy M.

Marjorie Main


----------



## Zhizara

Mamie Eisenhower


----------



## ChefJune

Eileen Farrell


----------



## Andy M.

Frederico Fellini


----------



## Zhizara

Fred McMurray


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Ann Mobley


----------



## Andy M.

Marcus Haynes


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## ChefJune

Hayes Allen Jenkins


----------



## Andy M.

Jackson Pollock


----------



## MSC

Pete Rugolo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Randolph Scott


----------



## babetoo

sam levenson


----------



## Andy M.

Lash LaRue


----------



## taxlady

Linda Lavin


----------



## Zhizara

Larry Storch


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stella Stevens


----------



## Zhizara

Sally Field


----------



## taxlady

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Andy M.

Mercury Morris


----------



## ChefJune

Maurice Chevalier


----------



## Andy M.

Chevy Chase


----------



## MSC

Chico Hamilton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry W. Longfellow


----------



## lifesaver

Henry Winkler


----------



## lifesaver

OOPS! you beat me to it!


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Tell


----------



## lifesaver

Lucille Ball


----------



## Uncle Bob

We'll get straight in minute.....

Bill Baily.....


----------



## Andy M.

Bailey Howell


----------



## lifesaver

Barney Fife


----------



## lifesaver

Henry Winkler


----------



## Andy M.

lifesaver said:


> Barney Fife



lifesaver,

The first letter of the name you use has to be the first letter of the last name from the previous clue.

So, for Barney Fife, you have to use a first name that starts with an 'F'.


----------



## lifesaver

I know that..............

I went back to where you posted because we posted at the same time.


----------



## Andy M.

lifesaver said:


> I know that..............
> 
> I went back to where you posted because we posted at the same time.




Oh, OK.  Sorry.

Wanda Sykes


----------



## ChefJune

Slim Pickens


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Tork


----------



## lifesaver

Telly Savalas


----------



## babetoo

sherri lewis


----------



## Andy M.

Levar Burton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Broderick Crawford


----------



## Zhizara

Carrie Nation


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## Andy M.

Harvey Milk


----------



## taxlady

Melina Mercouri


----------



## Zhizara

Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Patton


----------



## Zhizara

Polly Bergen


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bobbie Gentry


----------



## PrincessFiona60

George Harrison


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hope Lange


----------



## ChefJune

Lang Lang


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lake Speed


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## Andy M.

William Tell


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tony Curtis


----------



## Andy M.

Curtis Martin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Poppins


----------



## babetoo

piper laurie


----------



## ChefJune

Laurie Colwin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Connie Stevens


----------



## Zhizara

Sidney Sheldon


----------



## taxlady

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## Andy M.

Jerry Lewis


----------



## babetoo

lauren becall


----------



## Andy M.

Blair Underwood


----------



## Zhizara

Uther Pendragon


----------



## ChefJune

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Andy M.

Charlie Pride


----------



## Uncle Bob

Peter Rabbit


----------



## babetoo

ralph nador


----------



## ChefJune

Nadia Nerina


----------



## taxlady

Nancy Drew


----------



## Andy M.

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barry Goldwater


----------



## Zhizara

Gilda Radner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Nixon


----------



## Andy M.

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chuck Norris


----------



## Andy M.

Norris McWhirter

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ross_McWhirter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mackenzie Phillips


----------



## Andy M.

Phillip Morris


----------



## Uncle Bob

Molly Ringwald


----------



## Zhizara

Ronald McDonald


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Monte Walsh


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Alston


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alton Brown


----------



## Andy M.

Bronson Pinchot


----------



## Uncle Bob

Phil Silvers


----------



## Andy M.

Goldie Hawn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry James


----------



## Andy M.

James Earl Jones


----------



## Uncle Bob

Judy Garland


----------



## babetoo

gary coleman


----------



## taxlady

Claudette Colbert


----------



## Uncle Bob

C.S. Lewis


----------



## Andy M.

Lewis Black


----------



## Zhizara

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Andy M.

Raymond Burr


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Cosby


----------



## Andy M.

Cosmo Kramer


----------



## Zhizara

Kevin Bacon


----------



## taxlady

Ken Dryden


----------



## Uncle Bob

Doug Kershaw


----------



## MSC

Kay Kaiser


----------



## ChefJune

Kay Kendall


----------



## Andy M.

Kareem Abdul Jabbar


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jim Bowie


----------



## Zhizara

Billy Crystal


----------



## Andy M.

Crystal Gayle


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gale Storm


----------



## Zhizara

Shelly Long


----------



## Andy M.

Long John Silver


----------



## taxlady

Stirling Moss


----------



## Zhizara

Martha Stewart


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## Zhizara

Fatty Arbuckle


----------



## ChefJune

Art Garfunkel


----------



## babetoo

gary moore


----------



## Zhizara

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Patrica Neal....


----------



## Zhizara

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Andy M.

Roger Maris


----------



## taxlady

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Mario Puzo


----------



## babetoo

perry como


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charley Brown


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Unser


----------



## Zhizara

Ursula Andress


----------



## taxlady

Andrew Mountbatten-Windsor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## Zhizara

Wile E. Coyote


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Tuna


----------



## Andy M.

Tommy Tune


----------



## Zhizara

Tom Mix


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mickey Rooney


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Rob Lowe


----------



## Andy M.

Lois Lane


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lone Ranger


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ricky Ricardo...


----------



## Andy M.

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## ChefJune

Michelle Obama


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

Nelson Riddle


----------



## babetoo

rodger moore


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Madeline Kahn


----------



## Zhizara

Kasey Kassem


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Kareem Abdul Jabbar


----------



## Zhizara

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## Andy M.

Golda Meir


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mose Allison


----------



## Andy M.

Allie Scheedy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sir Lancelot


----------



## Andy M.

Lance Reventlow


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Zhizara

Rudolph the red nosed Reindeer


----------



## Andy M.

Rudolph Nureyev


----------



## Zhizara

Nick Nolte


----------



## Andy M.

Nolan Ryan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ryan O'Neil


----------



## taxlady

Oscar Pedersen


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Parker


----------



## Zhizara

Paulie Parrette


----------



## Andy M.

Paulie Shore


----------



## babetoo

paul newman


----------



## Andy M.

Nancy Drew


----------



## taxlady

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Andy M.

Barney Miller


----------



## Zhizara

Merle Haggard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Henry Winkler


----------



## Andy M.

Wink Martindale


----------



## Uncle Bob

Martin Van Buren


----------



## Andy M.

Vittorio De Sica


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sela Ward.....


----------



## Andy M.

Ward Bond


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brenda Lee........


----------



## Andy M.

Lee Marvin


----------



## Zhizara

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Andy M.

Gay Talese


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tennessee Williams


----------



## Zhizara

Wayne Rogers


----------



## babetoo

roy rodgers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Rogers


----------



## Zhizara

Roy Rogers


----------



## Andy M.

Rogers Hornsby


----------



## Zhizara

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## taxlady

Howard Stern


----------



## ChefJune

Sheila Jordan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jerry Clower


----------



## Zhizara

Charlie Chan


----------



## Andy M.

Chandler Bing


----------



## Zhizara

who?

Betty Boop


----------



## Andy M.

Chandler Bing... from "FRIENDS"


----------



## Zhizara

Andy M. said:


> Chandler Bing... from "FRIENDS"


Thanks.  No wonder I didn't recognize it.  I just never could get into Friends.

Your turn.


----------



## taxlady

Barry White


----------



## Uncle Bob

Walt Grayson


----------



## Zhizara

Georgia O'Keefe


----------



## Andy M.

Orlando Cabrera


----------



## Zhizara

Charlie McCarthy


----------



## Andy M.

MacDonald Carey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Casey Jones


----------



## taxlady

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## babetoo

lolyd bridges


----------



## Zhizara

Bilbo Baggins


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bart Simpson


----------



## Zhizara

Shelly Long


----------



## Uncle Bob

Long John Silver


----------



## Zhizara

Stephen King


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kenny Loggins


----------



## Uncle Bob

Larry Gatlin


----------



## Andy M.

Greta Garbo


----------



## Zhizara

Gina Lolabridgeta (?sp)


----------



## taxlady

Linda Darnell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Davey Crockett


----------



## Zhizara

Celeste Holm


----------



## Uncle Bob

Helen Hunt


----------



## taxlady

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## MSC

Thomas Hardy


----------



## Zhizara

Howard Cossell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chuck Norris


----------



## taxlady

Norman Rockwell


----------



## babetoo

rodger moore


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## taxlady

Mark Anthony


----------



## Zhizara

Annie Lennox


----------



## Uncle Bob

Leroy Brown


----------



## ChefJune

Brownie McGhee


----------



## Zhizara

Mary Ure


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ursla Andress


----------



## Andy M.

Anderson Cooper


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlene Tilton


----------



## babetoo

tom cruise


----------



## Zhizara

Charles Bronson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brad Pitt


----------



## Zhizara

Peter Cottontail


----------



## Uncle Bob

Campbell Brown


----------



## babetoo

brad pitt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Patty Duke


----------



## Andy M.

Duke Ellington


----------



## taxlady

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Fabiabi

freddie mercury


----------



## Zhizara

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## Fabiabi

Helen Hunt


----------



## ChefJune

Hal Linden


----------



## Zhizara

Linda Darnell


----------



## taxlady

David Copperfield


----------



## ChefJune

Zhizara said:


> Linda Darnell


 
My first doll was named Linda Darnell! 

Darryl Strawberry


----------



## babetoo

sam shepard


----------



## Andy M.

Sheb Wooley


----------



## Zhizara

Walt Whitman


----------



## babetoo

wally cox


----------



## Zhizara

Carrie Fisher


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frank Slade


----------



## Andy M.

Slater Martin


----------



## Zhizara

Mary Martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Balsam


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Jordan


----------



## Zhizara

James Patterson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Patrica Neal.........


----------



## Zhizara

Nicholas Nickleby


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nellie Bly


----------



## Andy M.

Blythe Danner


----------



## Zhizara

Dick Clark


----------



## Andy M.

Clark Kent


----------



## babetoo

Kelly Osbourn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## babetoo

william hurt


----------



## taxlady

Hank Williams


----------



## Zhizara

Ward Bond


----------



## ChefJune

Beulah Bondi


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## ChefJune

Wilford Brimley


----------



## Zhizara

Barry Goldwater


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ginger Rodgers.......


----------



## Andy M.

Roy Rogers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robert Young


----------



## Zhizara

Yma Sumac


----------



## Andy M.

Silas Marner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Boleyn


----------



## Andy M.

Beyonce Knowles


----------



## babetoo

kathleen  turner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tina Turner


----------



## Zhizara

Tammy Wynette


----------



## Andy M.

Wynton Marsalis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Margaret Thatcher........


----------



## taxlady

Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## Zhizara

Rick Schroeder


----------



## Uncle Bob

Susan St. James


----------



## Zhizara

Sam Elliot


----------



## Andy M.

Eliot Gould


----------



## Zhizara

Ginger Rodgers


----------



## ChefJune

Roger Mudd


----------



## Uncle Bob

Muddy Waters


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Allston


----------



## ChefJune

Albert "Tootie" Heath


----------



## Zhizara

Herb Alpert


----------



## Andy M.

Albert Einstein


----------



## Zhizara

Edward R. Morrow


----------



## Uncle Bob

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Andy M.

Franklin Pierce


----------



## Zhizara

Patty Paige


----------



## Andy M.

Paget Brewster


----------



## babetoo

barbara walters


----------



## Zhizara

Walter Brennan


----------



## Andy M.

Brenda Lee


----------



## babetoo

lee marvin


----------



## Andy M.

Marvin Hamlish


----------



## taxlady

Herbert Hoover


----------



## ChefJune

Hugh O'Brien


----------



## Zhizara

Oxana Bayoul (sp?)


----------



## ChefJune

Brian Dunleavy


----------



## Zhizara

Doris Day


----------



## Andy M.

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## Zhizara

Larry Storch


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Struthers


----------



## Andy M.

Strother Martin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Martin


----------



## Zhizara

Martin Landau


----------



## Andy M.

Landon Donovan


----------



## Zhizara

Danielle Steele


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple


----------



## Andy M.

Templeton Peck


----------



## babetoo

peter fonda


----------



## Uncle Bob

Faron Young


----------



## Andy M.

Yancy Derringer


----------



## ChefJune

Doris Roberts


----------



## Andy M.

Roberta Flack


----------



## Uncle Bob

Flash Gordon


----------



## Andy M.

Gordon Hammersley


----------



## ChefJune

Haman the Amalekite


----------



## Uncle Bob

Albert Sydney Johnson


----------



## babetoo

john kennedy


----------



## Zhizara

Kathy Griffin


----------



## ChefJune

Griffin Stewart


----------



## Zhizara

Stephanie Ross


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Zhizara

Roy Rogers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roger Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Morley Safer


----------



## Zhizara

Steven Segall


----------



## babetoo

steven king


----------



## Zhizara

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## babetoo

kelly osburne


----------



## Andy M.

Ozzie Osborne


----------



## Zhizara

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Morgan


----------



## babetoo

morgan fairchild


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Astaire


----------



## ChefJune

Adele Norman Silke


----------



## babetoo

shawn penn


----------



## Andy M.

Penn Jillette


----------



## taxlady

Jodie Foster


----------



## Uncle Bob

Foster Brooks


----------



## Zhizara

Sharon Stone


----------



## babetoo

stone phillips


----------



## ChefJune

Zhizara said:


> Sharon Stone



not at all sure how this followed Foster *Brooks*...


----------



## ChefJune

Philip Farkas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frank James


----------



## Zhizara

ChefJune said:


> not at all sure how this followed Foster *Brooks*...



Sorry, forgot to turn the page.


----------



## taxlady

Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## Andy M.

Hiram Walker.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Willie Morris


----------



## Andy M.

Marshall Mathers


----------



## ChefJune

Michelle Obama


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ollie North.....


----------



## Andy M.

Nora Efron


----------



## Zhizara

Edd Byrnes


----------



## Andy M.

Bernie Mack


----------



## taxlady

Mick Jagger


----------



## Andy M.

Jane Goodall


----------



## taxlady

George Harrison


----------



## Andy M.

Harrison Ford


----------



## Zhizara

Juliet Prowse


----------



## Andy M.

Patrice Lumumba


----------



## ChefJune

Linda Darnell


----------



## Andy M.

Darnell McDonald


----------



## Uncle Bob

McDonald Carey..


----------



## Zhizara

Cary Grant


----------



## Andy M.

Grant Tinker


----------



## ChefJune

Grant Achatz


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## JoZee

Eva Amurri


----------



## babetoo

adam west


----------



## ChefJune

JoZee said:


> Eva Amurri


 
JoZee. welcome to discusscooking!  Before jumping in to play the game, it's a good idea to read the guidlines in the first post.

The way this one is played, you need to choose a celebrity whose first name begins with the first letter of the LAST name of the celebrity in the post above yours.

There's _really_ no wrong answers, but it's fun to keep the game on track.


----------



## ChefJune

William Westmoreland ("Westy")


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ward Bond.........


----------



## Zhizara

Betty White


----------



## Andy M.

Whitey Bulger


----------



## Uncle Bob

Brooke Benton


----------



## babetoo

bette midler


----------



## taxlady

Mamie Van Doren


----------



## Uncle Bob

Diane Ladd


----------



## Zhizara

Lucretia Borgia


----------



## taxlady

Burton Cummings


----------



## Andy M.

Corinne Calvet


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> Corinne Calvet


 
Wow! Now that's a name from the past.

Calvin Trillin


----------



## Zhizara

Tim McGraw


----------



## babetoo

micheal moore


----------



## Andy M.

Morey Amsterdam


----------



## babetoo

alice waters


----------



## taxlady

Walter Brennan


----------



## Zhizara

Barry Manilow


----------



## ChefJune

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## Andy M.

Pat Butram


----------



## Zhizara

Bugsy Malone


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Balsam


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billy Joe Allister


----------



## babetoo

alan ladd


----------



## Zhizara

Linda Lavin


----------



## babetoo

lindsey lohan


----------



## Zhizara

Lotte Lenya


----------



## radhuni

Aditya Chopra


----------



## ChefJune

Lauren Bacall

Radhuni, the name you choose has to begin with the first letter of the last name in the post above yours.


----------



## babetoo

betty grable


----------



## Andy M.

Grant Tinker


----------



## babetoo

tammy faye baker


----------



## Kur

Billy Zane


----------



## Andy M.

Zorro


----------



## Kur

Zeppo Marx


----------



## Andy M.

Mark Harmon


----------



## PattY1

Harry Hamlin


----------



## Andy M.

Hannah Montana


----------



## PattY1

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Andy M.

Cyrus Vance


----------



## PattY1

Vivian Vance


----------



## Andy M.

Vance Packard


----------



## PattY1

Phyllis Leachman


----------



## ChefJune

PattY1 said:


> Phyllis Leachman


 
I believe that would be *Cloris* Leachman.  Not sure who Phyllis Leachman is. Maybe her sister?  We'll go with "Leachman" anyway...

Leslie Caron


----------



## Uncle Bob

Captain Kangaroo.........


----------



## Andy M.

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Uncle Bob

Douglas Fairbanks.....


----------



## Andy M.

Fran Tarkington


----------



## babetoo

tyler florence


----------



## Andy M.

Florence Nightingale


----------



## Kur

Nigella Lawson


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## Andy M.

Kim Basinger


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bela Lugosi


----------



## Andy M.

Larry Bird


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bonnie Parker


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Billy Crystal


----------



## Andy M.

Crystal Gayle


----------



## Mimizkitchen

George Carlin


----------



## Andy M.

Carley Simon


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Sean Combs


----------



## Andy M.

Carlos Montoya


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mimi Martin


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Moore


----------



## babetoo

michael douglas


----------



## Andy M.

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Sanford


----------



## Andy M.

Sander van Ocher


----------



## Uncle Bob

Olive Oil


----------



## Andy M.

Oil Can Boyd


----------



## babetoo

billy bob thorton


----------



## Andy M.

Thornton Wilder


----------



## radhuni

ChefJune said:


> Lauren Bacall
> 
> Radhuni, the name you choose has to begin with the first letter of the last name in the post above yours.



Oh I am sorry

Wasim Akram


----------



## Andy M.

Alben Barkley


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Bel Geddes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gracie Allen


----------



## Andy M.

Adrianne Barbeau


----------



## babetoo

barbara striesand


----------



## ChefJune

Stan Musial


----------



## babetoo

micheal fox


----------



## Uncle Bob

Freddie Fender


----------



## babetoo

freddie prinz


----------



## Andy M.

Prince


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> Prince


 
He was at Madison Square Garden Tuesday night. Sold out.

Patti LaBelle


----------



## Andy M.

Lamont Cranston


----------



## ChefJune

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## babetoo

carol burnett


----------



## ChefJune

Bernard Baruch


----------



## Andy M.

Benjamin Britton


----------



## ChefJune

Ben Wolfe


----------



## babetoo

willy nelsen


----------



## ChefJune

Nat "King" Cole


----------



## Uncle Bob

Calvin Coolidge


----------



## babetoo

carley simon


----------



## ChefJune

Sam Levinson


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## Lorrae

kate gosselin!


----------



## Andy M.

Goose Gossage


----------



## ChefJune

Gerald Wilson


----------



## babetoo

william hurt


----------



## ChefJune

Hurd Hatfield


----------



## babetoo

hugh hefner


----------



## Somebunny

Hilary Clinton


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Clint Eastwood


----------



## babetoo

ethan hawks


----------



## ChefJune

Hank Jones


----------



## babetoo

janis joplin


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Julie Andrews


----------



## babetoo

andy warhol


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Winona Ryder


----------



## ChefJune

Ruth Buzzi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Cody


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Colin Firth


----------



## JoZee

Bryan Cranston


----------



## ChefJune

JoZee said:


> Bryan Cranston


 
JoZee, the name needs to start with an "F" -- the first letter of the LAST name above your post.

Florence Griffith Joyner


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Jon Cryer


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## ChefJune

Channing Phillips


----------



## babetoo

patty lapone


----------



## ChefJune

Lulu White


----------



## Uncle Bob

Willie Morris


----------



## ChefJune

Maurice Cheeks


----------



## babetoo

chevy chase


----------



## ChefJune

Cleavon Little


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lawrence Fishburne


----------



## babetoo

fanny bryce


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bruce Willis


----------



## ChefJune

William Holden


----------



## babetoo

harry belafonte


----------



## ChefJune

Bella Abzug


----------



## babetoo

abby hoffman


----------



## ChefJune

Harlan Sanders


----------



## babetoo

shelly burman


----------



## ChefJune

Burl Ives


----------



## babetoo

imelda marcos


----------



## Somebunny

Madelyn Kahn(sp?)

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## ChefJune

Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## Andy M.

Simon Legree


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## babetoo

keffer sutherland


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Steve Martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Short


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sally Field


----------



## Andy M.

Franz Liszt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lee Greenwood


----------



## Andy M.

Gracie Slick


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Smokey Robinson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robin Hood


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Helen Hunt


----------



## Andy M.

Hunter Thompson


----------



## babetoo

tom crews


----------



## Somebunny

Carol Burnett


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Betty White


----------



## Andy M.

Whitey Ford


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Francis Ford Copella


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Candace Bergen


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Boris Karloff


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Karen Black


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## Andy M.

Joel Grey


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Justin Timberlake


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Greta Garbo

I was right behind you Andy!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gabrielle Carteris


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cindy Williams


----------



## Mimizkitchen

William Shatner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sophia Loren


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Lily Tomlin


----------



## Andy M.

Tonto


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Thumbilena


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Tom Hanks


----------



## Andy M.

Hank Azaria


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Abe Vigoda


----------



## Andy M.

Vigo Mortenson


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mariel Hemmingway


----------



## babetoo

henry fonda


----------



## Somebunny

Fred Astair

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kim Carnes


----------



## ChefJune

Carole Mosely Braun


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bob Eubanks


----------



## babetoo

evan picon


----------



## ChefJune

Peter Bernstein


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bobbie Gentry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

George Strait


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> George Strait




Selma Hawk


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Harry Hamlin


----------



## PattY1

Mimizkitchen said:


> Harry Hamlin




Henry Fonda


----------



## ChefJune

Halle Berry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bob Barker


----------



## ChefJune

Bertha Hope


----------



## Fuzzy

Helen Mirren


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mel torme


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> mel torme




Tony Curtis


----------



## Andy M.

Curtis Martin


----------



## babetoo

martin sheen


----------



## ChefJune

Sheena Easton


----------



## babetoo

elaine strich


----------



## ChefJune

Sheila E (as in Escovedo)


----------



## Andy M.

Emilio Esteves


----------



## ChefJune

Esther Williams


----------



## Andy M.

William Shatner


----------



## ChefJune

Shelley Winters


----------



## babetoo

wally cox


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Bronfman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Benny Hill


----------



## babetoo

hilary clinton


----------



## Fuzzy

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ellen DeGeneras


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Diane Sawyer


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## ChefJune

Fannie Lou Hamer


----------



## babetoo

helen hunt


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Henny Youngman


----------



## babetoo

yule brynner


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## Somebunny

Tom Bergeron

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## ChefJune

Booker T. Washington


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## ChefJune

Hermine Hartman


----------



## babetoo

henry fonda


----------



## ChefJune

Freddie Prinza


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Piper Laurie


----------



## babetoo

lillian gish


----------



## joesfolk

George of the Jungle..Okay, George Peppard


----------



## Somebunny

Penelope Cruz

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Somebunny

Don Ameche ~ now that's an oldie!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Andy Griffith


----------



## ChefJune

Gigi Gryce


----------



## Mimizkitchen

George Carlin


----------



## Somebunny

Carol Burnett

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Bobby Flay


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Freddy Prince


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Brian Setzer


----------



## babetoo

shirley temple


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ted Nugent


----------



## ChefJune

Norah Jones


----------



## babetoo

jimmy hoffa


----------



## Andy M.

Hugh Downs


----------



## joesfolk

Patti Paige


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Percy Sledge


----------



## ChefJune

joesfolk said:


> Patti Paige


 
Joe:  how does Patti Page follow Hugh Downs?

Sonny Rollins


----------



## joesfolk

Don't know what happened there but It always seems to happen when I am in this thread.  The last name I saw on here is Sonny Rollins so I offer.......
.......Ralph Machio


----------



## joesfolk

Don't know what happened there but it always seems to happen when I am in this thread.  The last name that I saw was Sonny Rollins so I offer ....
....Ralph Maccio


----------



## babetoo

margaret o'brien


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Oliver Stone


----------



## ChefJune

Sylvester Stewart (aka Sly Stone)


----------



## lifesaver

Sylvester Stalone


----------



## babetoo

shelly burman


----------



## Somebunny

Bette Midler

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

Michael Moriarty


----------



## babetoo

meryl streep, i misspelled her first name, best i could do.


----------



## Somebunny

Sally Struthers

And Babe you didn't misspell 

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## ChefJune

Samuel F.B. Morse


----------



## Somebunny

Michael J. Fox

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Frank Gifford


----------



## ChefJune

George Benson


----------



## Somebunny

Bernard Shaw

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## babetoo

sean penn


----------



## Somebunny

Penelope Cruz

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## ChefJune

Clarissa Heyman


----------



## babetoo

helen hunt


----------



## Somebunny

Halle Berry  sp?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## ChefJune

Somebunny said:


> Halle Berry sp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 
You got that right. 

Beah Richard


----------



## babetoo

robert redford


----------



## Andy M.

Randall Cunningham


----------



## ChefJune

Cleavon Little


----------



## babetoo

little richard


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Boone


----------



## Somebunny

Bette Davis

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## ChefJune

Davis Love III


----------



## babetoo

lillian gish


----------



## Somebunny

Glenn Ford

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## babetoo

fred mcmurray


----------



## ChefJune

Monty Alexander


----------



## Somebunny

Anne Hathaway

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## babetoo

harry connick


----------



## Somebunny

Corbin Bernson

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## ChefJune

Bernie Mac


----------



## Leolady

Mac Davis


----------



## babetoo

don knotts


----------



## Leolady

Kevin bacon


----------



## Somebunny

Barbra Streisand

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Stevie Wonder


----------



## ChefJune

William Wandick


----------



## Leolady

William Cosby [Bill]


----------



## Leolady

Thank you, Angel!


----------



## ChefJune

Camille Cosby


----------



## Leolady

Charlie Pride


----------



## lifesaver

Patsy Cline


----------



## Leolady

Carl Weathers


----------



## lifesaver

Willie Nelson


----------



## Leolady

Nick Adams


----------



## lifesaver

Andy Williams


----------



## Leolady

Waylon JENNINGS


----------



## ChefJune

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Andy M.

Hudson Hawk


----------



## Leolady

Hank Aaron


----------



## Andy M.

Aaron Spelling


----------



## Leolady

Sam Cooke


----------



## Andy M.

Cookie Lavagetto


----------



## Leolady

Lenny Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Willie Wonka


----------



## Leolady

William Bojangles Robinson


----------



## Andy M.

Robinson Cano


----------



## Leolady

Cole Porter


----------



## Andy M.

_Porter Stansberry_


----------



## Leolady

Stanley Clarke


----------



## Andy M.

Clark Kent


----------



## Leolady

Kunte Kinte


----------



## ChefJune

Kenneth Clarke


----------



## Leolady

Cissy Houston


----------



## Andy M.

Houston Street


----------



## Leolady

Sly Stone


----------



## Andy M.

Stone Phillips


----------



## Leolady

Philip Bailey


----------



## Somebunny

Bob Barker

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Bryant Gumble


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> Houston Street


 
I know WHAT that is, but WHO is that?

Greg Gumbel


----------



## Leolady

Gregory Hines


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## ChefJune

Truman Capote


----------



## Leolady

Carl Lewis


----------



## Andy M.

ChefJune said:


> I know WHAT that is, but WHO is that?
> 
> Greg Gumbel




Google is your friend.


Louis Black


----------



## Leolady

Barry White


----------



## Somebunny

William Hurt

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Harold Nicolas


----------



## sarahmom22

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Leolady

Carroll O'Connor


----------



## ChefJune

Ossie Davis


----------



## Leolady

David Ruffin


----------



## Andy M.

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## Leolady

Valerie Simpson


----------



## Andy M.

Simon Templar


----------



## Leolady

Tim Reid


----------



## Somebunny

Randy Bachman

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Ben Vereen


----------



## Somebunny

Vincent Price

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Philip Bailey


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## Somebunny

Jonathan Winters

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Wynton Marsalis


----------



## babetoo

mary tudor


----------



## Leolady

Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## sarahmom22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Leolady

Carl Weathers


----------



## Somebunny

Will Smith

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Samuel Jackson


----------



## sarahmom22

Justin Timberlake


----------



## ChefJune

Tim Warfield


----------



## Leolady

Whitney Houston


----------



## sarahmom22

Harrison Ford


----------



## Leolady

Freda Payne


----------



## sarahmom22

Patsy Cline


----------



## Leolady

Cleavon Little


----------



## ChefJune

Lamont McLemore


----------



## Leolady

Marc Copage


----------



## babetoo

carol burnett


----------



## Leolady

Barry White


----------



## ChefJune

Whitney Houston


----------



## Andy M.

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Leolady

Stevie Wonder


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## Leolady

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Somebunny

Stockwell Day,  Canadian friends will know this one

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Denise Williams


----------



## Andy M.

William Devane


----------



## Leolady

Denise Nicholas


----------



## Andy M.

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Leolady

Cicely Tyson


----------



## ChefJune

Tyrone Davis


----------



## Andy M.

David E. Davis


----------



## Leolady

Dennis Rodman


----------



## Somebunny

Robert Wagner

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Wilt Chamberlain


----------



## Somebunny

Cass Elliott

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Andy M.

Elliot Ness


----------



## Leolady

Nat King Cole


----------



## Andy M.

Cole Hamels


----------



## Leolady

Halle Berry


----------



## ChefJune

Berry Gordy


----------



## Leolady

Gordon Parks


----------



## Andy M.

Parker Stevenson


----------



## Leolady

Serena Williams


----------



## ChefJune

William Grant Still


----------



## Leolady

Sam Cooke


----------



## mrs.mom

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Leolady

Joe Tex


----------



## babetoo

tex ritter


----------



## Leolady

Richard Pryor


----------



## Somebunny

Pia Zadora

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Andy M.

Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## Leolady

George Benson


----------



## Andy M.

Benson Du Bois


----------



## Leolady

Daphne Maxwell


----------



## sarahmom22

Mini Driver


----------



## Leolady

Dorothy Dandridge


----------



## ChefJune

Damon Wayans


----------



## Andy M.

Waylon Jennings


----------



## Leolady

Jasmine Guy


----------



## Andy M.

Guy Lombardo


----------



## Leolady

Larry Graham


----------



## Andy M.

Graham Kerr


----------



## babetoo

kathy ireland


----------



## Leolady

Isaac Hayes


----------



## sarahmom22

Hugh Laurie


----------



## Andy M.

Lauren Holley


----------



## Barbara L

Hayley Mills


----------



## Leolady

Little Milton


----------



## Rocklobster

Milton Berle


----------



## Leolady

Moms Mabley


----------



## sarahmom22

Melissa Ethridge


----------



## Leolady

Ethel Waters


----------



## sarahmom22

Walter Matthau


----------



## Leolady

Mary Wilson


----------



## sarahmom22

Woody Allen


----------



## Leolady

Al Green


----------



## babetoo

grace kelly


----------



## Leolady

Ken Holiday


----------



## ChefJune

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Leolady

Charles Barkley


----------



## Andy M.

Barbra Streisand


----------



## Leolady

Smoky Robinson


----------



## Andy M.

Robinson Cano


----------



## Leolady

Chris Rock


----------



## Andy M.

Rock Hudson


----------



## Leolady

Harry Belafonte


----------



## Andy M.

Bela Lugosi


----------



## Leolady

Lou Rawls


----------



## Andy M.

Rawly Eastwick


----------



## Leolady

Eartha Kitt


----------



## ChefJune

Edward G. Robinson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robinson Crusoe


----------



## Leolady

Colin Powell


----------



## babetoo

perry como


----------



## Leolady

Condelezza Rice


----------



## Somebunny

Ricky Nelson

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Natalie Cole


----------



## Andy M.

Cole Hamels


----------



## Rocklobster

Henny Youngman


----------



## Leolady

Yussef Black


----------



## babetoo

billi holiday


----------



## simonbaker

Hannibal the cannibal


----------



## Leolady

Halle Berry


----------



## simonbaker

Billy Joel


----------



## Andy M.

Joel McRae


----------



## simonbaker

Anne Murry


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## Andy M.

Maury Amsterdam


----------



## Leolady

Ahmad Rashad


----------



## simonbaker

Rachael Welsh


----------



## Leolady

Wiliam [Bill] Withers


----------



## simonbaker

Willie Wonka


----------



## Leolady

William [Bill] Russell


----------



## Andy M.

Russell [Russell] Crowe


----------



## simonbaker

Reba Macentire


----------



## Leolady

Michael Jordan


----------



## babetoo

jesse james


----------



## simonbaker

John jacob gingleheimer schmidt


----------



## Leolady

Sylvester [Sly] Stone


----------



## simonbaker

Sammy davisJr.


----------



## Leolady

Donald Byrd


----------



## simonbaker

Byron powell


----------



## Leolady

Patty Labelle


----------



## simonbaker

lassie


----------



## Leolady

Levar Burton


----------



## Andy M.

Burton Reynolds


----------



## simonbaker

Rick Riordan


----------



## Leolady

Reggie Jackson


----------



## Andy M.

Jackson Browne


----------



## simonbaker

Beyonce


----------



## Somebunny

Benny Goodman

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Gerald Ford


----------



## Andy M.

Ford Rainey


----------



## simonbaker

richard paul evans


----------



## Leolady

Eddie Murphy


----------



## simonbaker

Mary kay Olson


----------



## Leolady

O.J. Simpson


----------



## simonbaker

Sissey spacesick


----------



## Leolady

Samuel Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

Jesse Mcartney


----------



## Leolady

Morgan Freeman


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Leolady

Shirley Bassey


----------



## simonbaker

Benjamin Smart


----------



## Leolady

Stanley Clarke


----------



## Andy M.

Clark Kent


----------



## Leolady

Kirk Franklin


----------



## ChefJune

Franklin Ajaye


----------



## Leolady

Al Jarreaux


----------



## simonbaker

Justin Beiber


----------



## Leolady

Barbara Ackland


----------



## simonbaker

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Leolady

Jermaine Jackson


----------



## Andy M.

Jackson Pollak


----------



## simonbaker

Percy jackson


----------



## babetoo

jack nicholson  sp?


----------



## simonbaker

Nancy Drew


----------



## Andy M.

Drew Barrymore


----------



## simonbaker

Barry Manilow


----------



## Somebunny

Mick Jagger

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Jim Carrey


----------



## Leolady

Camille Cosby


----------



## lifesaver

Carole King


----------



## simonbaker

Kattie Perry


----------



## Leolady

Paul Robeson


----------



## simonbaker

Reggie Jackson


----------



## Leolady

Janet Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

Jesse Jackson


----------



## Leolady

Jesse Owens


----------



## simonbaker

O.J. Simpson


----------



## Leolady

Shirley Chisum


----------



## simonbaker

Candace Bergman


----------



## Leolady

Billy Preston


----------



## simonbaker

Priscilla Presley


----------



## Somebunny

Pete Townsend

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## babetoo

patty page


----------



## Somebunny

Phil Donahue

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Denzel Washington


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Wollwage


----------



## Leolady

Whitney Houston


----------



## ChefJune

Houston Person


----------



## Leolady

Percy Sledge


----------



## babetoo

susan hayworth


----------



## Leolady

Harold Melvin


----------



## simonbaker

Monte Python


----------



## Leolady

Paul Williams


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## Leolady

Syreeta


----------



## simonbaker

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Leolady

Solomon Burke


----------



## simonbaker

betty White


----------



## Leolady

Winnie Mandela


----------



## Andy M.

Marjorie Main


----------



## simonbaker

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Andy M.

Monty Hall


----------



## simonbaker

hannah Montana


----------



## Leolady

Mary Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Wilson Pickett


----------



## simonbaker

Peter Pan


----------



## Leolady

Peabo Bryson


----------



## simonbaker

Brett Farb


----------



## Leolady

Fred Williamson


----------



## simonbaker

wayne Newton


----------



## Andy M.

Newton Minnow


----------



## simonbaker

Mischelle Obama


----------



## Leolady

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Andy M.

Winton Marsalis


----------



## simonbaker

Mary tyler Moore


----------



## Leolady

Marla Gibbs


----------



## simonbaker

Grace Kelly


----------



## Leolady

Kelly Rowlands


----------



## Somebunny

Ron Howard


----------



## simonbaker

Helen Keller


----------



## Leolady

Kareem Abdul Jabbar


----------



## ChefJune

Jamaal Wilkes


----------



## Andy M.

Wendell Willkie


----------



## Leolady

Walt Frazier


----------



## ChefJune

Frazier Thomas


----------



## lifesaver

Tony Orlando


----------



## Leolady

Omar Sharif


----------



## Andy M.

Sharon Stone


----------



## babetoo

shelly burman


----------



## ChefJune

babetoo said:


> shelly burman


 
I knew him......

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Leolady

Raven Symone


----------



## Andy M.

Simon Legree


----------



## Leolady

Lionel Ritchie


----------



## simonbaker

Regis Philman


----------



## Andy M.

Phillip Morris


----------



## simonbaker

Maury Povich


----------



## Leolady

Phil Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

June Cleaver


----------



## Leolady

Clifton Davis


----------



## simonbaker

Doctor Phil


----------



## babetoo

phil silvers


----------



## ChefJune

Syl Johnson


----------



## Leolady

Jaamal Warner


----------



## ChefJune

Leolady said:


> Jaamal Warner


 
LL, I think that's _Malcolm_ Jamal Warner... 

Warne Marsh


----------



## simonbaker

Mary kate Olson


----------



## franksun

Charlie Sheen

But how to make sure the name will not be repeated when there have a large amount of posts? It't impossible to read all names post before.


----------



## ChefJune

Frank, please read the opening post for how to play the game before chiming in. The first letter of your first name needs to be the first letter of the LAST name in the post immediately ahead.

"Charlie Sheen" can't follow "Mary Kate Olsen"

Oliver Stone


----------



## Andy M.

Stone Phillips.

Names are often repeated.  Not an issue.


----------



## babetoo

phil silvers


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvia Plath


----------



## ChefJune

Phillip Bailey


----------



## simonbaker

Bob Hope


----------



## Andy M.

Hope Lange


----------



## simonbaker

Laurence Olivea


----------



## Andy M.

Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## simonbaker

Horace Mann


----------



## Andy M.

Malcolm X


----------



## simonbaker

Xizvere Hollander


----------



## Andy M.

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## simonbaker

sissie spacesick


----------



## franksun

Sharon Stone
An American actress.


----------



## simonbaker

sandy duncan


----------



## Andy M.

Duncan Renaldo


----------



## ChefJune

Ron Brown


----------



## simonbaker

Bernadette Peters


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Parker


----------



## simonbaker

Paul McCartney


----------



## babetoo

marlyn monroe


----------



## Andy M.

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## Somebunny

Freddy Fender - "Wasted Days And Wasted Nights" ;-)


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## babetoo

sharon tate


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Selleck


----------



## Andy M.

Selma Hayak


----------



## Rocklobster

Harry Houdini


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## ChefJune

Sheila Jordan


----------



## simonbaker

Jackson Browne


----------



## babetoo

billy bob thorton


----------



## simonbaker

Tina Turner


----------



## ChefJune

Terri Lyne Carrington


----------



## Andy M.

Carrie Snodgrass


----------



## ChefJune

Swoozie Kurtz


----------



## Andy M.

Kirstie Alley


----------



## ChefJune

Allegra Kent


----------



## Andy M.

Kent Conrad


----------



## babetoo

carrol oconner


----------



## simonbaker

Ozzie Osborn


----------



## Somebunny

Orson Wells


----------



## simonbaker

Wayne Newton


----------



## ChefJune

Newton Minow


----------



## babetoo

martha stewart


----------



## Andy M.

Stewart Grainger


----------



## simonbaker

George Strait


----------



## Somebunny

Sophia Loren


----------



## simonbaker

Lorreta Lynn


----------



## Andy M.

Lynn Fontayne


----------



## ChefJune

Fontella Bass


----------



## Andy M.

ChefJune said:


> Fontella Bass




That brings back memories!  YouTube - RESCUE ME/FONTELLA BASS



Bobby Vinton


----------



## babetoo

vicky lawrence


----------



## Andy M.

Lawrence Fishburn


----------



## simonbaker

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Andy M.

Ava Gardner


----------



## simonbaker

George Lopez


----------



## Somebunny

Linda Blair


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Barbara L

Simon Baker

(I just noticed who posted the last one! My answer was a total coincidence, I assure you!)


----------



## simonbaker

Barbara L said:


> Simon Baker
> 
> (I just noticed who posted the last one! My answer was a total coincidence, I assure you!)


 Cute.....Funny how things work out.


----------



## simonbaker

Bruce Springstein


----------



## jdthompson

Salma Hayek


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Truman


----------



## Barbara L

Tyne Daly


----------



## simonbaker

Drew Barrymorre


----------



## babetoo

barry manlow


----------



## Barbara L

Meshach Taylor


----------



## Uncle Bob

Taylor Swift........


----------



## Andy M.

Swifty Lazar


----------



## ChefJune

Lazar Berman


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## Andy M.

Joel McRea


----------



## ChefJune

McKenzie Phillips


----------



## Andy M.

Philip Michael Hoffman


----------



## simonbaker

Harvey Coreman


----------



## jdthompson

Conan O'Brian


----------



## simonbaker

Oscar Howe


----------



## Somebunny

Howdy Doody!  Lol!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Doogie Howser


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Houdini


----------



## Somebunny

Harry Hamlin


----------



## simonbaker

Howard Hughes


----------



## babetoo

hugh downs


----------



## Uncle Bob

Danny Thomas


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Hanks


----------



## Andy M.

Hank Williams


----------



## Somebunny

Willie Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

Nelson Eddy


----------



## simonbaker

Eddy Money


----------



## ChefJune

Mulgrew Miller


----------



## Andy M.

Miller Huggins


----------



## ChefJune

Hugh Jackman


----------



## simonbaker

John Lennan


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## simonbaker

Karen Carpenter


----------



## jdthompson

Cameron Diaz


----------



## simonbaker

Donald Trump


----------



## ChefJune

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Andy M.

Jefferson Davis


----------



## ChefJune

Davis Love, III


----------



## Andy M.

Lovie Smith


----------



## babetoo

susan hayworth


----------



## Andy M.

Heywood Hale Broun


----------



## ChefJune

Brownie McGhee


----------



## simonbaker

Michael Jackson


----------



## Andy M.

Jackson Browne


----------



## simonbaker

Bart Simpson


----------



## Somebunny

Sammy Davis (Jr.)


----------



## ChefJune

Danielle Darrieux


----------



## Andy M.

Darren McGavin


----------



## babetoo

marcia mason


----------



## Andy M.

Mason Reese


----------



## simonbaker

Reba Mackentire


----------



## Somebunny

Michelle Obama


----------



## Andy M.

Oscar de la Renta


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Paul Evans   (A fantastic author)


----------



## Andy M.

Evan Picone


----------



## simonbaker

Prisilla Presley


----------



## babetoo

paul newman


----------



## Andy M.

Newton Minow


----------



## ChefJune

Minnie Riperton


----------



## babetoo

ralph nadar


----------



## Andy M.

Nadine Ellis


----------



## simonbaker

Emily Dickens


----------



## Andy M.

Dick Butkus


----------



## simonbaker

Billy  Joel


----------



## Andy M.

Joel MacRae


----------



## simonbaker

Michael Clapp


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Aznavour


----------



## Andy M.

Amos Alonzo Stagg


----------



## ChefJune

Stanley Blacker


----------



## babetoo

billie holiday


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Houdini


----------



## Andy M.

Howie Carr


----------



## simonbaker

Celine Dion


----------



## Andy M.

Dion DiMucci


----------



## simonbaker

Deon Warwick


----------



## Andy M.

Ward Bond


----------



## simonbaker

Bernadette Peters


----------



## Andy M.

Peter O'Toole


----------



## simonbaker

Oprah  Winfrey


----------



## Andy M.

Wilford Brimley


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Andy M.

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

Jack Nicholsan


----------



## Andy M.

Nicole Richie


----------



## simonbaker

Robert Redford


----------



## Andy M.

Redd Foxx


----------



## simonbaker

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Andy M.

Ava Gardner


----------



## ChefJune

George Clooney


----------



## Andy M.

Catherine DeMedici


----------



## Uncle Bob

Davey Crockett


----------



## babetoo

carl ryner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Robin Hood


----------



## Andy M.

Harlan Ellison


----------



## simonbaker

Elvis Presley


----------



## Andy M.

Preston Brooks


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Andy M.

Miller Huggins


----------



## simonbaker

Harley Davidson


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> Harley Davidson




Not a person but...

David Spade


----------



## simonbaker

Spencer Tracy


----------



## Andy M.

Tracy Chapman


----------



## simonbaker

Carol Burnette


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Bush


----------



## simonbaker

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Andy M.

Ricky Nelson


----------



## simonbaker

Nancy Drew


----------



## Andy M.

Drew Carey


----------



## ChefJune

Carrie Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Samantha Eggar


----------



## babetoo

eli wallick i know the last name is not spelled right, oh well


----------



## ChefJune

Wally Cox (remember Mr. Peepers?)


----------



## Andy M.

Connie Stevens


----------



## simonbaker

Sarah Houston


----------



## Andy M.

Huston Street


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sharon Stone


----------



## Andy M.

Stone Phillips


----------



## Uncle Bob

Phil Silvers


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvia Plath


----------



## simonbaker

Paul Newman


----------



## Somebunny

Neil Sedaka


----------



## ChefJune

Slim Gaillard


----------



## Andy M.

Gale Storm


----------



## simonbaker

Sharon Stone


----------



## Andy M.

Stella Stevens


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sela Ward


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Selkie

Carl Weathers


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Selena Gomez


----------



## simonbaker

George Busch


----------



## Selkie

Barbara Billingsley


----------



## Andy M.

Billie Holiday


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Andy M.

Millard Filmore


----------



## simonbaker

Andy M. said:


> Billie Holiday


 Hannah Montana


----------



## Andy M.

Monty Hall


----------



## Selkie

Hank Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Ozzie Osborne


----------



## simonbaker

Osama Bin Laden


----------



## Somebunny

Larry King


----------



## Zhizara

Karen Black


----------



## Andy M.

Brenda Vaccaro


----------



## Selkie

Vic Damone


----------



## Andy M.

Damon Wayans


----------



## simonbaker

Waylon Jennings


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Larry King


 Oops!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## simonbaker

Laurence Welk


----------



## Andy M.

Wanda Sykes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sam Shepard


----------



## Andy M.

Sonja Henne


----------



## simonbaker

Henry Winkler


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Warfield...


----------



## Andy M.

Warren G. Harding


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## Selkie

Susan B. Anthony


----------



## babetoo

allen funt


----------



## Andy M.

Fulvio Bonavia


----------



## Selkie

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Andy M.

_Reinhold Niebuhr_


----------



## simonbaker

Naomi Judd


----------



## Andy M.

Judd Nelson


----------



## simonbaker

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Selkie

Catherine Helman


----------



## simonbaker

Henry Ford


----------



## Andy M.

Ford Rainey


----------



## Selkie

Rupert Murdock


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Bolton


----------



## simonbaker

Bernadette Peters


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Parker


----------



## ChefJune

Parker Stevenson


----------



## Andy M.

Steven Segal


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## ChefJune

Florenz Ziegfeld


----------



## simonbaker

Zha Zha Gabore


----------



## Selkie

Gabby Hayes


----------



## Andy M.

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## simonbaker

Patricia Hurst


----------



## Andy M.

Horst Buchholz


----------



## simonbaker

Bea Arthur


----------



## Selkie

Andy Koffman


----------



## simonbaker

Kattie Perry


----------



## Andy M.

Perry Como


----------



## ChefJune

Claudia Acuna


----------



## Andy M.

Alicia Silverstone


----------



## ChefJune

Simone Beck


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Parkins


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pat Nixon


----------



## ChefJune

Nichelle Nichols


----------



## babetoo

nancy reagan


----------



## Selkie

Ronald Reagan


----------



## simonbaker

Reba Mackentire


----------



## Andy M.

Macdonald Carey


----------



## simonbaker

Chris Rock


----------



## Andy M.

Rock Hudson


----------



## simonbaker

Henry Winkler


----------



## Selkie

Wink Martindale


----------



## simonbaker

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Andy M.

_Thaddeus Kosciuszko_


----------



## babetoo

kevin bacon


----------



## simonbaker

Bob Barker


----------



## Andy M.

Barbra Streisand


----------



## Selkie

Svengali


----------



## Andy M.

Sven Birkerts


----------



## simonbaker

Bruce Willis


----------



## Andy M.

Willis Reed


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Simmons


----------



## Selkie

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## simonbaker

David Copperfield


----------



## ChefJune

Cleavon Little


----------



## Andy M.

Little Richard


----------



## Selkie

Richard Dreyfus


----------



## Andy M.

Dr. Drey


----------



## babetoo

david brinkley


----------



## Andy M.

Britney Spears


----------



## Selkie

Sam Peckinpah


----------



## Andy M.

Penelope Cruz


----------



## simonbaker

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Andy M.

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## simonbaker

George Michael


----------



## Andy M.

Michael J. Fox


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sprout

Sylvia Plath


----------



## Selkie

Paul Simon


----------



## simonbaker

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Andy M.

Stanley Tucci


----------



## ChefJune

Tupak Shakur


----------



## Andy M.

Shaka Kahn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kansas Joe McCoy


----------



## ChefJune

McCoy Tyner


----------



## Selkie

T. Texas Tyler


----------



## babetoo

tyler Lawrence


----------



## Andy M.

Lawrence Taylor


----------



## simonbaker

Taylor Swift


----------



## Andy M.

Swifty Lazar


----------



## simonbaker

Laurence Olivea


----------



## Andy M.

Oliver Stone


----------



## simonbaker

Sissey Spacesick


----------



## Somebunny

Sister sledge


----------



## Andy M.

Sly Stallone


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## Somebunny

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Selkie

Mike Hammer


----------



## Andy M.

Henry Winkler


----------



## simonbaker

Wayne Newton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Naomi Sims


----------



## simonbaker

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bobbie Gentry


----------



## simonbaker

George Loppez


----------



## Selkie

Larry Fine


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## simonbaker

Oscar Howe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hal Lindsey


----------



## Andy M.

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Selkie

Lucian Truscott


----------



## Andy M.

Trini Lopez


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## Andy M.

Keanu Reeves


----------



## ChefJune

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## Selkie

Strother Martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Short


----------



## ChefJune

Shorty Rogers


----------



## Andy M.

Rogers Hornsby


----------



## Selkie

_Rogers Hornsby - he was a Cub, Yeah!_ 

*Harcourt Fenton Mudd*


----------



## Andy M.

Mohamed Ali


----------



## babetoo

annie oakley


----------



## Uncle Bob

Otis Rush


----------



## Selkie

Rhea Perlman


----------



## Andy M.

Pernell Roberts


----------



## simonbaker

Robert Redford


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rickey Nelson


----------



## simonbaker

Nancy Reagen


----------



## Selkie

Russell Crowe


----------



## simonbaker

Carol Burnett


----------



## Andy M.

Burton Reynolds


----------



## simonbaker

Raquel Welch


----------



## Andy M.

William Henry Harrison


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Houdini


----------



## Andy M.

Hermione Gingold


----------



## simonbaker

Grace Kelly


----------



## Andy M.

Kenny Loggins


----------



## Selkie

Lillian Gish


----------



## Andy M.

Giselle Mackenzie


----------



## simonbaker

Michael Bolton


----------



## Andy M.

Bobbi Gentry


----------



## simonbaker

George Busch


----------



## Selkie

Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## Andy M.

Billy Ray Cyrus

Ooops.

Golda Meir


----------



## Somebunny

Mickey Rooney


----------



## Selkie

Ray Stevens


----------



## Andy M.

Stephen Hawking


----------



## ChefJune

Hayley Mills


----------



## Andy M.

Miller Huggins


----------



## Selkie

Hal Lindsey


----------



## Andy M.

Lindsay Wagner


----------



## ChefJune

Waldy Malouf


----------



## Andy M.

Malcolm McDowell


----------



## Selkie

Mickey Gilley


----------



## Andy M.

Gil McDougald


----------



## babetoo

meryl streep


----------



## ChefJune

Steve Gadd


----------



## Andy M.

Galen Cisco


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cheryl Prewitt


----------



## Andy M.

Percy Sledge


----------



## Uncle Bob

Susan Akin


----------



## Selkie

Aaron Neville


----------



## Uncle Bob

Naomi Sims


----------



## Andy M.

Savion glover


----------



## Selkie

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Uncle Bob

Leontyne Price


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Parker


----------



## Uncle Bob

Patrick Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Steven Segal


----------



## Selkie

Santana


----------



## Andy M.

Selkie said:


> Santana



Do you mean Carlos Santana?


----------



## Selkie

Andy M. said:


> Do you mean Carlos Santana?



That's him!


----------



## simonbaker

Sally Jesse Raphael


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ralph Edwards


----------



## Andy M.

Edward Albee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Annie Oakley


----------



## Andy M.

Orson Welles


----------



## Selkie

Walter Brennan


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Andy M.

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Somebunny

Vince Lombardi


----------



## Selkie

Laura Branigan


----------



## Andy M.

Brandi Chastain


----------



## ChefJune

Chaz Bono


----------



## Andy M.

Ben Afleck


----------



## ChefJune

Alicia Keyes


----------



## Andy M.

Kenyon Martin


----------



## ChefJune

Martin Landau


----------



## Andy M.

Luigi Chinetti


----------



## Selkie

Cole Porter


----------



## Andy M.

Porter Waggoner


----------



## ChefJune

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## Andy M.

Rudolph Nureyev


----------



## Uncle Bob

Nellie Bly


----------



## Andy M.

Blythe Danner


----------



## Selkie

Dan Duryea


----------



## Andy M.

Donald O'Connor


----------



## simonbaker

Orville Redenboker


----------



## Andy M.

Randolph Scott


----------



## simonbaker

Susan Saranda


----------



## Andy M.

Sara Moulton


----------



## Selkie

Milton Bradley


----------



## Andy M.

Bradley Cooper


----------



## babetoo

carol burnett


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Andy M.

Miles Davis


----------



## Selkie

Don Knotts


----------



## Andy M.

Kathy Griffin


----------



## simonbaker

Gerry Seinfeld


----------



## Andy M.

Stan Laurel


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## Andy M.

Kenny Loggins


----------



## Somebunny

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## Andy M.

Lamar Odum


----------



## Selkie

Otis Taylor (ex-NFL champion running back)


----------



## Andy M.

Taylor Swift


----------



## ChefJune

Sonia Sotomayor


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvia Plath


----------



## Selkie

Philo T. Farnsworth (inventor of the television camera and T.V. set)


----------



## Andy M.

Farley Grainger


----------



## ChefJune

Greg Louganis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Guy Hovis


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lynda Lee Mead


----------



## ChefJune

Meade Lux Lewis


----------



## Selkie

Laura Branigan


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## Uncle Bob

Wally Cox


----------



## Andy M.

Colin Smythe


----------



## simonbaker

Sara Mcglockwood


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shelby Foote


----------



## Andy M.

Foster Brooks


----------



## Selkie

Benito Mussalini


----------



## Andy M.

Maria Shriver


----------



## simonbaker

Shelly Long


----------



## Andy M.

Long John Silver


----------



## simonbaker

Sylvester Stalllone


----------



## Barbara L

Shirley Jones


----------



## simonbaker

Jack Nicholsan


----------



## Selkie

Neville Brand


----------



## simonbaker

Brad Pitt


----------



## Andy M.

Pablo Casals


----------



## simonbaker

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Andy M.

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## babetoo

grant tinker


----------



## simonbaker

Theresa Wallace


----------



## Andy M.

Wallis Simpson


----------



## Selkie

Sam Waterston


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Cox


----------



## Selkie

Corrie Ten Boom


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Parkins


----------



## simonbaker

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Andy M.

Orenthal James Simpson


----------



## simonbaker

Samuel Jackson


----------



## Selkie

Jackson Pollack


----------



## simonbaker

Priscilla Presley


----------



## Andy M.

Preston Brooks


----------



## Somebunny

Bette Davis


----------



## simonbaker

David Boey


----------



## Selkie

Bruce Willis


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Andy M.

Carl Weathers


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Samantha Eggars


----------



## simonbaker

Earl Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Joan Jett


----------



## Uncle Bob

Justin Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Brennan


----------



## simonbaker

Brittany Spears


----------



## Andy M.

Spiro Agnew


----------



## Selkie

Angie Dickerson


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## Andy M.

_Daniel Patrick Moynihan_


----------



## simonbaker

Matt Damon


----------



## Andy M.

Damon Wayans


----------



## simonbaker

waylon jennings


----------



## Andy M.

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Somebunny

Mac Davis


----------



## Andy M.

David E. Davis


----------



## babetoo

david niven


----------



## simonbaker

Dennis Duegaurd


----------



## Andy M.

Doogie Hauser


----------



## simonbaker

Horace Mann


----------



## Andy M.

Manu Ginobli


----------



## simonbaker

Gene Wilder


----------



## Selkie

Winston Churchill


----------



## simonbaker

Carley Simon


----------



## Andy M.

Simon Baker


----------



## simonbaker

Boy George


----------



## Andy M.

George Chakiris


----------



## simonbaker

Cheryl Ladd


----------



## Andy M.

Lady Godiva


----------



## Selkie

Godfrey Cambridge


----------



## Andy M.

Candice Bergen


----------



## simonbaker

bob Hope


----------



## Andy M.

Hope Lange


----------



## simonbaker

Laurence Welk


----------



## Selkie

Walter Koenig


----------



## babetoo

kitty kelly


----------



## Andy M.

Kelly Ripa


----------



## Selkie

Rip Torn


----------



## Andy M.

Selkie said:


> Rip Torn




Good one!


Torrence Hatch


----------



## Somebunny

Henry the Eighth


----------



## Andy M.

Ellen Degeneres


----------



## simonbaker

Davey Crockett


----------



## Andy M.

Carmen Cavellaro


----------



## simonbaker

Chris Cristopherson


----------



## Selkie

simonbaker said:


> Chris Cristopherson


_
I believe his name is spelled "*Kris Kristofferson*"_


Keith Carradine


----------



## Somebunny

Cass Elliot


----------



## simonbaker

Evan Drake


----------



## Andy M.

Dr. Drake Ramoray


----------



## ChefJune

Ruben Blades


----------



## Andy M.

Blake Edwards


----------



## Selkie

Efram Zimbolist, Jr.


----------



## Andy M.

Zora Arkus-Duntov


----------



## Selkie

_Zora Arkus-Duntov?

Ahhh... "Father of the Corvette," I had to look him up! _ _ And I learned something new!_

*****************

Alan Arkin


----------



## ChefJune

Arthur Laurents


----------



## Andy M.

Lawrence Welk


----------



## Selkie

William Tell


----------



## Andy M.

Telly Savalas


----------



## simonbaker

Sally Field


----------



## Andy M.

Fielding Yost


----------



## Selkie

Yadier Molina


----------



## simonbaker

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Selkie

Michael Ironside


----------



## Andy M.

Isadora Duncan


----------



## infinitecookbook

Dudley Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Maury Povich


----------



## babetoo

patty duke


----------



## Somebunny

Diane Keaton


----------



## Selkie

Kelly Ripa


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Marks


----------



## infinitecookbook

Mark (Marky Mark) Wahlberg


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Cox


----------



## ChefJune

Willis Reed


----------



## 55sadhikar

liam neeson


----------



## ChefJune

55sadhikar:  the first name needs to start with the first letter of the last name in the previous post.  "Liam Neeson" doesn't follow "Willis Reed" because "Liam" doesn not begin with an "R".

try again!


----------



## Selkie

Richard Widmark


----------



## Andy M.

Winton Marsalis


----------



## Selkie

Andy M. - Wynton Marsalis - good one!

Max Headroom


----------



## infinitecookbook

Harry Shearer (of Spinal Tap fame)


----------



## Andy M.

Shania Twain


----------



## ChefJune

Twila Tharp


----------



## Andy M.

Tina Louise


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## Selkie

Kenneth More


----------



## simonbaker

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Moore


----------



## simonbaker

Michael Keaton


----------



## Andy M.

Katy Perry


----------



## Selkie

Perry Mason


----------



## simonbaker

Michelle O'bama


----------



## Andy M.

Oscar dela renta


----------



## Somebunny

Renee Zellwiger


----------



## infinitecookbook

Zzzzz. Hmmm. Zelig? No he's not real. Zoolander? No not real either. Zoro? No. Zoey Glass!!! Nope... Let's see. Z? 

Okay. I've got it:

Zach Braff


(whew)


----------



## Selkie

Barbara Ronstadt


----------



## simonbaker

Regis Philman


----------



## Selkie

_Did you mean Regis Philbin?_

Phil Harris


----------



## 55sadhikar

ChefJune said:


> 55sadhikar: the first name needs to start with the first letter of the last name in the previous post. "Liam Neeson" doesn't follow "Willis Reed" because "Liam" doesn not begin with an "R".
> 
> try again!


 
Sorry for my spoil. Thanks chef for guiding me through the rough waters!

How about Hugh Jackman!


----------



## Andy M.

Jack Benny


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> Jack Benny


 
My all-time favorite comedian! 

Benny Green


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Patton


----------



## Andy M.

Pat Hingle


----------



## ChefJune

Harry Hamlin


----------



## Andy M.

Hamilton Jordan


----------



## babetoo

jackie gleason


----------



## Andy M.

Glenda Jackson


----------



## Selkie

Janet Gaynor


----------



## simonbaker

Selkie said:


> _Did you mean Regis Philbin?_
> 
> Phil Harris


 

Yes...my bad.....Thank you!


----------



## simonbaker

Gene Wilder


----------



## Andy M.

Willie Nelson


----------



## infinitecookbook

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Selkie

Carl Sagen


----------



## Andy M.

Sally Struthers


----------



## simonbaker

Selena Gomez


----------



## Andy M.

Gomer Pyle


----------



## simonbaker

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Andy M.

Oliver Hardy


----------



## simonbaker

Hank Aaron


----------



## Somebunny

Andy Warhol


----------



## Selkie

Wilbur Wright


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Cronkite


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Rhea


----------



## Andy M.

Rhea Perlman


----------



## ChefJune

Paul Pierce


----------



## Andy M.

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Selkie

Buddy Hackett


----------



## Andy M.

Halle Berry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Barry White


----------



## Selkie

Whitey Ford


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Sanford


----------



## babetoo

sam shepard


----------



## Andy M.

Shep Wooley


----------



## simonbaker

Willie Wonka


----------



## Selkie

*Wilbur Post* - _the owner of Mr. Ed_


----------



## Andy M.

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## simonbaker

Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## Andy M.

Winona Ryder


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Prior


----------



## Somebunny

Paul Ryser


----------



## Selkie

Randolph Scott


----------



## Andy M.

Scott Bacula


----------



## ChefJune

Barbra Streisand


----------



## Andy M.

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## ChefJune

Olivier LeFlaive


----------



## Andy M.

Lamont Cranston


----------



## Selkie

Colonel Sanders


----------



## Andy M.

Sander van Ocher


----------



## babetoo

oliva newton john


----------



## Andy M.

John Travolta


----------



## Selkie

Tracy Gallagher


----------



## Andy M.

Galen Cisco


----------



## Uncle Bob

Charlie Brown


----------



## Andy M.

Bronson Aroyo


----------



## simonbaker

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Andy M.

Jackson Pollack


----------



## Selkie

Pete Rose


----------



## simonbaker

Polly Pocket


----------



## Andy M.

Potsie Weber


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Sally Struthers


----------



## simonbaker

Sadie Hawkins


----------



## Dawgluver

Steven Hawkins


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harry Callahan


----------



## Dawgluver

Harry Chapin


----------



## simonbaker

Cheryl Ladd


----------



## Andy M.

Lara Croft


----------



## simonbaker

Carol Burnette


----------



## Andy M.

Bernie Williams


----------



## Somebunny

Waylon Jennings


----------



## ChefJune

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Selkie

Henry Mancini


----------



## simonbaker

Maury Povich


----------



## Andy M.

Pauly Shore


----------



## Dawgluver

Sandra Dee


----------



## simonbaker

Shantel Williams


----------



## Andy M.

William Shattner


----------



## Selkie

Sergio Mendez


----------



## Dawgluver

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Mo Vaughn


----------



## simonbaker

Vince Lombardie


----------



## Dawgluver

Lainie Kazan


----------



## Andy M.

Katie Couric


----------



## babetoo

cathy bates


----------



## Andy M.

Bella Lugosi


----------



## simonbaker

Linda Ronstat


----------



## Dawgluver

Ronald Reagan


----------



## simonbaker

Rascal Flats


----------



## Dawgluver

Fred Gwynn (Herman Munster)


----------



## simonbaker

Gilda Radner


----------



## Selkie

Rembrant Harmenszoon van Rijn


----------



## Andy M.

Voictor Borge


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Andy M.

Salma Hayak


----------



## simonbaker

Herman Munster


----------



## Andy M.

Maria Callas


----------



## simonbaker

Carley Simon


----------



## Andy M.

Simone Signoret


----------



## simonbaker

Seth Sawyer


----------



## Andy M.

Sam Spade


----------



## Selkie

Sergio Mendez


----------



## simonbaker

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Andy M.

Ted Williams


----------



## simonbaker

William Tell


----------



## Dawgluver

Telly Savalus


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sam Shepard


----------



## Dawgluver

Shelly Winters


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Smokey Robinson


----------



## Dawgluver

Ravi Shankar


----------



## Andy M.

Shania Twain


----------



## Dawgluver

Tupac Shakor


----------



## Selkie

Sally Struthers


----------



## Dawgluver

Strother Martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin van Buren


----------



## Dawgluver

Belle Starr


----------



## babetoo

sharon stone


----------



## Andy M.

Stone Phillips


----------



## Dawgluver

Phil Silvers


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## Dawgluver

Madonna


----------



## Andy M.

Marni Nixon


----------



## simonbaker

Nancy Reagen


----------



## Dawgluver

Regis Philbin


----------



## Andy M.

Phyllis Diller


----------



## Dawgluver

Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## simonbaker

Gilligan


----------



## Andy M.

Gallagher


----------



## simonbaker

Gerald Ford


----------



## Selkie

Frances Drake


----------



## Andy M.

Donna Reed


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Pryor


----------



## Andy M.

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Dawgluver

Barnie Fife


----------



## Andy M.

Fidel Castro


----------



## Dawgluver

Cat Stevens


----------



## Andy M.

Steven Sondheim


----------



## Dawgluver

Shalim Alekim


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Shalim Alekim




I'm not aware of that as a person's name.  


Alex Rodriguez


----------



## simonbaker

Rip Torn


----------



## Dawgluver

Tory Spelling

Yeah it is, I probably misspelled it!


----------



## Andy M.

Spiro Agnew.

I know those words as a Muslim greeting, not as a person's name.  But then, I don't know everything.  (I know, I know, hard to believe).


----------



## simonbaker

Angela Landsberry


----------



## Dawgluver

Lany Kazan


----------



## Andy M.

Keith Richard


----------



## Selkie

Ron Paul


----------



## Andy M.

Paul Winchell


----------



## ChefJune

Wally Amos


----------



## Andy M.

Andrew Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

Dawgluver said:


> Shalim Alekim


 
FWIW, there was a Jewish writer with the name Sholem Aleichem.

Jackson Browne


----------



## Andy M.

Bronson Pinchot


----------



## Selkie

Penny Marshall


----------



## Andy M.

Marshall Faulk


----------



## Uncle Bob

Frank Slade


----------



## ChefJune

Susan Hayward


----------



## Andy M.

Haywood Brun


----------



## ChefJune

Brenda Lee


----------



## Andy M.

Lee Oswald


----------



## ChefJune

Oona Chaplin O'Neill


----------



## Andy M.

Otto Preminger


----------



## Dawgluver

Patty Davis


----------



## Andy M.

Donna DeVerona


----------



## Dawgluver

Danny Devito


----------



## Andy M.

Della Reese


----------



## Dawgluver

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Andy M.

Warren Harding


----------



## Dawgluver

Hal Holbrook


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hugo Winterhalter


----------



## simonbaker

Willie Wonka


----------



## Selkie

*Walt Whitman*

_Some of these recent names have come around a dozen times or more._


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Dawgluver

Chloris Leachman


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## Andy M.

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Selkie

Kathleen Turner


----------



## Andy M.

Tommy Tune


----------



## Dawgluver

Tiny Tim


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Petty


----------



## Dawgluver

Peter Tork. HeyHey We're the Monkees!


----------



## Andy M.

_Thor Heyerdahl_


----------



## Dawgluver

Henrik Ibsen


----------



## simonbaker

Indiana Jones


----------



## Dawgluver

Janet Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

Jack Hanna


----------



## Dawgluver

Hannah Montana


----------



## simonbaker

Matt Damon


----------



## Andy M.

Damon Wayans


----------



## Dawgluver

Wynonna Ryder


----------



## Andy M.

Ron Darling


----------



## Selkie

Dave Seville (_of Alvin and the Chipmunks_)


----------



## Andy M.

Sammy Haggar


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Humes


----------



## Andy M.

Hume Cronyn


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Bronson


----------



## Andy M.

Bronson Aroyo


----------



## ChefJune

Alicia Alonso


----------



## Andy M.

Alonzo Morning


----------



## babetoo

marsha  mason


----------



## Andy M.

Mason Reese


----------



## Selkie

Rudyard Kippling


----------



## Dawgluver

Kelsey Grammer


----------



## Andy M.

Gracie Allen


----------



## Dawgluver

Art Carney


----------



## Andy M.

Carmen Cavallaro


----------



## Dawgluver

Ceasar Romero


----------



## Andy M.

Ray Romano


----------



## Dawgluver

Ray Connick


----------



## simonbaker

Celine Dion


----------



## Dawgluver

Davy Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Johnny Carson


----------



## Dawgluver

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Andy M.

Dina Merrill


----------



## Dawgluver

Merryl Streep


----------



## Andy M.

Steven Segal


----------



## Dawgluver

Sara Ferguson


----------



## Andy M.

Ferguson Jenkins


----------



## Dawgluver

Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## Andy M.

Kenny Loggins


----------



## Dawgluver

Lonnie Anderson


----------



## Andy M.

Anderson Cooper


----------



## Dawgluver

Colin Powell


----------



## Andy M.

Porter Waggoner


----------



## Dawgluver

Warren Beatty


----------



## Andy M.

Betty White


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Dawgluver

Cole Porter


----------



## simonbaker

Polly Pocket


----------



## Dawgluver

Paulie Perrot


----------



## Selkie

Paul Winchell


----------



## Dawgluver

Winton Marsalas


----------



## simonbaker

Mike Wallace


----------



## Dawgluver

Wally Cox


----------



## simonbaker

Carol O'Connor


----------



## Dawgluver

Oscar de Laurentis


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## Dawgluver

Kelly Rippa


----------



## simonbaker

Rita Hayward


----------



## Dawgluver

Haywood Banks


----------



## Andy M.

Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Somebunny

Randolph Hearst


----------



## Selkie

Harcort Fenton Mudd


----------



## simonbaker

Michael Buble'


----------



## Selkie

Benny Hill


----------



## Andy M.

Hiram Walker


----------



## ChefJune

Walker Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## ChefJune

Stan Musial


----------



## Andy M.

Martha Rae


----------



## Selkie

Ray Walston


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Alston


----------



## Uncle Bob

Angie Dickinson


----------



## Andy M.

Don Meridith


----------



## Uncle Bob

Meredith Baxter


----------



## Andy M.

Beyonce Knowles


----------



## Uncle Bob

Katherine Heigl


----------



## Dawgluver

Hailey Mills


----------



## Selkie

Mako


----------



## Dawgluver

Manfred Mann


----------



## Andy M.

Manu Genobli


----------



## Uncle Bob

Grace Kelly


----------



## Andy M.

Kelly Preston


----------



## Dawgluver

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Andy M.

Carol Channing


----------



## Dawgluver

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Andy M.

Charlize Theron


----------



## Dawgluver

Thelonius Monk


----------



## Andy M.

Marlee Matlin


----------



## Dawgluver

Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## babetoo

gail storm


----------



## Dawgluver

Strom Thurman


----------



## Andy M.

Thurgood Marshall


----------



## simonbaker

Melanie Griffin


----------



## Andy M.

Gig Young


----------



## Dawgluver

Yani


----------



## simonbaker

Yogi Bear


----------



## Somebunny

Betty White


----------



## Selkie

William Tecumseh Sherman


----------



## Andy M.

Sherman Helmsley


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hank Williams


----------



## ChefJune

William Jennings Bryan


----------



## Andy M.

Brian Piccolo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pat Nixion


----------



## Andy M.

Nanette Fabray


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Thompson


----------



## Andy M.

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## ChefJune

Jeff Bridges


----------



## Andy M.

Brandon Inge


----------



## ChefJune

Ingemar Johanssen


----------



## Andy M.

Johann S. Bach


----------



## Dawgluver

Brendan Behan


----------



## Andy M.

Ben Franklin


----------



## Dawgluver

Ferdinand Magelan


----------



## Selkie

Major Margaret Hoolihan


----------



## Dawgluver

Hannah Montana


----------



## Andy M.

Monty Hall


----------



## Dawgluver

Harry Morgan


----------



## Andy M.

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## Dawgluver

Fabio Viviani


----------



## Andy M.

Vivian Leigh


----------



## Selkie

Larry Gelbart


----------



## Dawgluver

Guy Fieri


----------



## Andy M.

Fran Drescher


----------



## Dawgluver

Dan Akroyd


----------



## simonbaker

Angela Landsbury


----------



## Dawgluver

Lady Gaga


----------



## simonbaker

Grace Kelly


----------



## Andy M.

Karl Marx


----------



## Dawgluver

Mikael Barishnikov


----------



## Andy M.

Barry Manilow


----------



## Dawgluver

Mily Cyrus


----------



## simonbaker

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Selkie

Ulysses


----------



## Andy M.

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## ChefJune

Grover Cleveland


----------



## Andy M.

Cleveland Amory


----------



## ChefJune

Avery Brooks


----------



## Andy M.

Brook Shields


----------



## ChefJune

Shirley Horn


----------



## Andy M.

Homer Simpson


----------



## Selkie

Simon Legree


----------



## Andy M.

Leslie Howard


----------



## simonbaker

Hermini Granger


----------



## Dawgluver

Gregory Peck


----------



## simonbaker

Peter Frampton


----------



## Dawgluver

Felicia Rashaud


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Gere


----------



## babetoo

gary moore


----------



## Dawgluver

Mia Farrow


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Astare


----------



## Dawgluver

Ally McBeal


----------



## simonbaker

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Dawgluver

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Andy M.

Olivia De Havilland


----------



## Dawgluver

Helen of Troy


----------



## Andy M.

Troy Donahue


----------



## Dawgluver

Dagwood Bumsted


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Dawgluver

Mitch Miller


----------



## simonbaker

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Dawgluver

Mahalia Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

Jane Doe


----------



## Dawgluver

Danika Patrick


----------



## simonbaker

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> Jane Doe




Oh, c'mon.  

Oscar Robertson


----------



## Dawgluver

Roald Dahl


----------



## simonbaker

Danielle Steele


----------



## Dawgluver

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## simonbaker

Shanai Twain


----------



## Andy M.

Twyla Tharp


----------



## Dawgluver

Twayla Tharp - how the heck did that happen???  Exactly at the same time and with the same spelling???


----------



## Dawgluver

Tenacious D


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Twayla Tharp - how the heck did that happen???  Exactly at the same time and with the same spelling???




Same time different spelling.

Donny Osmond


----------



## Dawgluver

Ozzy Osborn


----------



## Andy M.

Orlando Cepeda


----------



## Dawgluver

Candis Bergen


----------



## Selkie

Bilbo Baggins


----------



## Dawgluver

Bonnie Bedilia


----------



## simonbaker

Barry Manilow


----------



## Dawgluver

Moms Mabely


----------



## simonbaker

Maury Pauvich


----------



## Andy M.

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Dawgluver

Walter Brennan


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## simonbaker

George Michael


----------



## Dawgluver

Myam Bialic


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Dawgluver

Sun Yung Moon


----------



## Andy M.

Mandy Moore


----------



## Dawgluver

Mo Rocca


----------



## Andy M.

Randolph Scott


----------



## Dawgluver

Shanaia Twain


----------



## Somebunny

Telly Savalas


----------



## Selkie

Sal Mineo


----------



## simonbaker

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Andy M.

Moose Skowron


----------



## simonbaker

Sally Struthers


----------



## Andy M.

Simone Signoret


----------



## Selkie

Susan Boyle


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Valentine


----------



## babetoo

val kilmar


----------



## Andy M.

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Selkie

Raymond Massey


----------



## Andy M.

Melissa Ethridge


----------



## Somebunny

Erica Jong


----------



## Andy M.

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Uncle Bob

Susan Akin


----------



## babetoo

ann baxter ( now that is an oldy)


----------



## Andy M.

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Selkie

Charles Emerson Winchester III


----------



## Andy M.

Winston Churchill


----------



## Somebunny

Candace Bergen


----------



## infinitecookbook

Burgess Meredith


(my Mom went to school with Candice)


----------



## Andy M.

Meridith Baxter Birney


----------



## Selkie

Barry Boswick


----------



## Andy M.

Bozo the Clown


----------



## simonbaker

Celine Dion


----------



## Andy M.

Dion DiMucci


----------



## simonbaker

Danny DeVitto


----------



## Andy M.

Deval Patrick


----------



## simonbaker

Patrick Jane


----------



## babetoo

jane fonda


----------



## Andy M.

Frankie Valle


----------



## Selkie

Vincent van Gogh


----------



## Andy M.

Victor Mature


----------



## Selkie

Mr. Magoo


----------



## simonbaker

Miranda Cozgrow


----------



## Andy M.

Calvin Klein


----------



## simonbaker

Kris Christopherson


----------



## Andy M.

Chris Evert


----------



## simonbaker

Evan Drake


----------



## Andy M.

Donald Trump


----------



## simonbaker

Theresa Wallace


----------



## Selkie

Wendy Thomas - _as in Wendy's Hamburgers_


----------



## simonbaker

Tracey Oleman


----------



## Andy M.

Oscar de la Renta


----------



## simonbaker

Reba Macentire


----------



## Andy M.

Mylie Cyrus


----------



## ChefJune

Cyrus Chestnut


----------



## Andy M.

Chesty Morgan


----------



## ChefJune

Morgan Freeman (who, by the way, wrote a very good Caribbean cookbook!)


----------



## Andy M.

Freda Payne


----------



## ChefJune

Payne Stewart


----------



## Andy M.

Stewart Copeland


----------



## Selkie

Carmen


----------



## Andy M.

Célestine Galli-Marié


----------



## Selkie

Andy M. said:


> Célestine Galli-Marié



_That's interesting. Thanks._

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## babetoo

teresa wright


----------



## Andy M.

Wellington Mara


----------



## simonbaker

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Andy M.

Theodore Samuel Williams


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Andy M.

Connie Francis


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Flinestone


----------



## Selkie

Fredrick March


----------



## simonbaker

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Andy M.

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Somebunny

Merle Haggard


----------



## Selkie

Harry Bellefonte


----------



## Andy M.

Bella Lugosi


----------



## Uncle Bob

Linda Evans


----------



## Andy M.

Evan Longoria


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lynda Lee Mead


----------



## Andy M.

Mario Batali


----------



## Selkie

Basil Rathbone


----------



## Andy M.

Rachel Ray


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ray Guy


----------



## Andy M.

Hard to resist this gift

Guy Fieri


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Haise


----------



## Andy M.

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sandy Koufax


----------



## Andy M.

Kevin Youkilis


----------



## Dawgluver

Yuri Gagarin


----------



## Andy M.

Gary Bettman


----------



## Dawgluver

Boutros boutros Ghali


----------



## babetoo

gary cooper


----------



## Dawgluver

Carol burnett


----------



## Andy M.

Bernie Williams


----------



## Selkie

Walt Whitman


----------



## Andy M.

Whitey Ford


----------



## Dawgluver

Fergie


----------



## Andy M.

Fabio


----------



## Dawgluver

Flava Flav


----------



## Andy M.

Freddie Kruger


----------



## Dawgluver

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Andy M.

Roy Rogers


----------



## Dawgluver

Rene Russo


----------



## Andy M.

Russell Crowe


----------



## Dawgluver

Courtney Cox


----------



## Andy M.

Cathy Rigby


----------



## Dawgluver

Raquelle Welsch


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Cox


----------



## Dawgluver

Cal Ripkin


----------



## Andy M.

Ridley Scott


----------



## Dawgluver

Scott Baio


----------



## Andy M.

Bonnie Bedelia


----------



## Dawgluver

Brendan Behan


----------



## Andy M.

Barry Manilow


----------



## simonbaker

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Dawgluver

Minnie Driver


----------



## Somebunny

David Arquette


----------



## Selkie

Alice Brock - _of Alice's Restaurant by Arlo Guthrie_


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Andy M.

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Uncle Bob

Baba Walters........


----------



## Selkie

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Andy M.

Freddie the Freeloader


----------



## Selkie

Fonzie


----------



## babetoo

fred flintstone


----------



## Dawgluver

Fannie Farmer


----------



## Andy M.

Fran Dreshcer


----------



## Dawgluver

Dixie Carter


----------



## simonbaker

Chris Rock


----------



## Andy M.

Rock Hudson


----------



## Dawgluver

Henry Gibson


----------



## Andy M.

Gig Young


----------



## simonbaker

George Michael


----------



## Selkie

Mitch Miller


----------



## Dawgluver

Maimie Eisenhower


----------



## Andy M.

Edward Bennett Williams


----------



## Dawgluver

Wally Cleaver


----------



## Andy M.

Cleavon Little


----------



## Dawgluver

Lil Wayne


----------



## Andy M.

Wayne Gretsky


----------



## Dawgluver

Gretta Garbo


----------



## Andy M.

Greer Garson


----------



## Dawgluver

Garrison Keilor


----------



## simonbaker

Kelsey Grammer


----------



## Dawgluver

Gisela Buntchen


----------



## simonbaker

Benny Hill


----------



## Dawgluver

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## Andy M.

Horace Mann


----------



## Selkie

Meatloaf


----------



## Andy M.

Marjorie Main


----------



## babetoo

marlo thomas


----------



## Andy M.

Thomas Lehrer


----------



## simonbaker

Laurence Olivia'


----------



## Uncle Bob

Olive Oil......


----------



## Andy M.

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Selkie

Homer


----------



## Andy M.

Homer Simpson


----------



## simonbaker

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Andy M.

Duncan Reynaldo


----------



## babetoo

robert redford


----------



## Selkie

Richardo Montalban


----------



## Andy M.

Monty Hall


----------



## Dawgluver

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## Selkie

Randy Quade


----------



## Dawgluver

Quentin Tarentino


----------



## Andy M.

Tenley Albright


----------



## Dawgluver

Astrid bergren


----------



## simonbaker

Benny Hill


----------



## Dawgluver

Henry Miller


----------



## simonbaker

Michael Keaton


----------



## Dawgluver

Keisha Williams


----------



## simonbaker

Whaly Cleaver


----------



## Dawgluver

Cleavon Little


----------



## Andy M.

Little Richard


----------



## Dawgluver

Ray Charles


----------



## Andy M.

Charles Manson


----------



## Dawgluver

Melina Mecouri


----------



## Andy M.

Mercury Morris


----------



## babetoo

micheal douglas


----------



## Andy M.

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## simonbaker

Forest Gump


----------



## Andy M.

Gump Worsley


----------



## simonbaker

Wayne Newton


----------



## Andy M.

Newton Minow


----------



## simonbaker

Michelle Obama


----------



## Andy M.

O J Simpson


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## Andy M.

Maria von Trapp


----------



## Dawgluver

Twyla Tharp


----------



## Andy M.

Thelma Ritter


----------



## Dawgluver

Ray Romano


----------



## Andy M.

Roman Polanski


----------



## Dawgluver

Peter Jennings


----------



## Andy M.

Jenny Lind


----------



## Dawgluver

Loretta Swit


----------



## Andy M.

Swifty Lazar


----------



## Dawgluver

Levar Burton


----------



## Andy M.

Burton Reynolds


----------



## Dawgluver

Ray van Cleef


----------



## Andy M.

Cliff Robertson


----------



## Dawgluver

Cloris Leachman


----------



## Andy M.

Leslie Neilson


----------



## Dawgluver

Nelson Eddy


----------



## Andy M.

Eddie Arnold


----------



## Dawgluver

Arnold Palmer


----------



## Somebunny

Peppermint Patty


----------



## Selkie

Paul Gauguin


----------



## Andy M.

Gogie Grant


----------



## simonbaker

George Washington


----------



## Dawgluver

William Penn


----------



## simonbaker

Prince Albert


----------



## Dawgluver

Ali Baba


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Andy M.

Miller Huggins


----------



## Dawgluver

Hugh Hefner


----------



## Andy M.

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## simonbaker

Wally Cleaver


----------



## Dawgluver

Conchita Ferrell


----------



## Andy M.

Florence Henderson


----------



## Selkie

Howard Cunningham


----------



## Dawgluver

Curtis Stone


----------



## Andy M.

Steve McQueen


----------



## Dawgluver

Mac Davis


----------



## Andy M.

Davis Love III


----------



## Dawgluver

Loretta Lynn


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lynn Anderson


----------



## Selkie

Andy Whorhall


----------



## Andy M.

Wanda Sykes


----------



## babetoo

shelly burman


----------



## Andy M.

Bernie Parent


----------



## simonbaker

Pricilla Presley


----------



## Dawgluver

Pauly Shore


----------



## Andy M.

Shirley Booth


----------



## Dawgluver

Booker T Washington


----------



## Andy M.

Washington Irving


----------



## Dawgluver

Irving Berlin


----------



## Andy M.

Brendan Beehan


----------



## Dawgluver

Brenda Lee


----------



## Andy M.

Lee Marvin


----------



## simonbaker

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Andy M.

Moose Skowron


----------



## Dawgluver

Shel silverstein


----------



## simonbaker

Shelly Long


----------



## Andy M.

Long John Silver


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sadie Hawkins.....


----------



## simonbaker

Henry Winkler


----------



## Dawgluver

William h macy


----------



## Andy M.

Sasha Cohen


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Sasha Cohen


??
Candice Bergen


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> ??
> Candice Bergen




What the heck happened?  I was responding to Haile Selasse.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> What the heck happened?  I was responding to Haile Selasse.



Yeah, but someone else put in something else, so I editted.  I was confused too!  Aha!  Simonbaker beat me to it!


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Walters


----------



## Dawgluver

Wally cox


----------



## simonbaker

Cheryl Ladd


----------



## Somebunny

Larry Hagman


----------



## Selkie

Hymie the Robot _(from Get Smart)_


----------



## Andy M.

Robbie the Robot


----------



## ChefJune

Robert Wagner


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Brennan


----------



## ChefJune

Blythe Danner


----------



## Andy M.

Donny Wahlberg


----------



## ChefJune

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## Andy M.

Rudolph Nureyev


----------



## Selkie

Nancy Kwan


----------



## Andy M.

Kwame Brown


----------



## simonbaker

Betty Boop


----------



## Andy M.

Boog Powell


----------



## babetoo

perry como


----------



## Andy M.

Claire Dane


----------



## simonbaker

Dan Ackroid


----------



## Dawgluver

Avril levine


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## Dawgluver

Katherine Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Ross Bagdasarian


----------



## simonbaker

Barbara Walters


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Cronkite


----------



## simonbaker

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## Dawgluver

Danika Patrick


----------



## simonbaker

Percy Jackson


----------



## Dawgluver

Jayda Pinkett-Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Sally Ride


----------



## simonbaker

Sissy Spacesick


----------



## Dawgluver

Sally Ride


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Sally Ride




Sounds familiar


Rico Petrocelli


----------



## Dawgluver

Pele


----------



## Andy M.

Prince Charles


----------



## simonbaker

Cindy Lauper


----------



## Dawgluver

Louis the IXteenth.


----------



## Andy M.

Nichols Cage


----------



## Selkie

Charles Dickens


----------



## Andy M.

Diane Sawyer


----------



## Dawgluver

Sloan Kettering


----------



## simonbaker

Kris Kringle


----------



## Dawgluver

Kurt Cobain


----------



## Andy M.

Corey Pavin


----------



## Dawgluver

Pinky Tuscadaro


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Hanks


----------



## Andy M.

Hank Aaron


----------



## Dawgluver

Aaron Lewis


----------



## Andy M.

Lewis Black


----------



## Dawgluver

Bianca Jagger


----------



## Andy M.

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Jada Pinkett Smith



Thought I just said that.

Snoop Dogg


----------



## Somebunny

Davy Jones


----------



## Dawgluver

Jedediah Smith


----------



## simonbaker

Shanaia Twain


----------



## Somebunny

Tony Curtis


----------



## Selkie

Cal Ripkin


----------



## Andy M.

Ryan O'Neil


----------



## ChefJune

Orrin hatch


----------



## Andy M.

Hattie McDaniel


----------



## ChefJune

McCoy McLemore


----------



## Andy M.

Myron Cohen


----------



## ChefJune

Coleridge Perkinson


----------



## Andy M.

Pedro Martinez


----------



## Selkie

Monkey King _(Journey To The West - Wu Cheng'en)_


----------



## Andy M.

King Kong


----------



## ChefJune

Kathleen Battle


----------



## Andy M.

Ben Franklin


----------



## Selkie

Frank Gorshin


----------



## Andy M.

Gordon Ligthfoot


----------



## simonbaker

Little Richard


----------



## babetoo

ricky recardo


----------



## Andy M.

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## Dawgluver

Manny Ramirez


----------



## Andy M.

Ray Milland


----------



## Dawgluver

Mister T


----------



## Andy M.

Tommy Tune


----------



## Dawgluver

Tahluhla Bankhead


----------



## Andy M.

Big Tiny Little


----------



## Dawgluver

Billy Idol


----------



## Selkie

Issac Asimov


----------



## Andy M.

Asante Samuel


----------



## ChefJune

Samuel Akainyah


----------



## Andy M.

Alan Shepherd


----------



## Selkie

Sam Waterston


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Matthau


----------



## Selkie

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Andy M.

Minnie Mouse


----------



## ChefJune

Mausy Sayle


----------



## Andy M.

Sally Struthers


----------



## ChefJune

Sophie Tucker


----------



## Rocklobster

Tiny Tim


----------



## Andy M.

Tim Lincecum


----------



## ChefJune

Lidia Bastianich


----------



## Andy M.

Barnaby Jones


----------



## Dawgluver

Janeen Garofalo


----------



## babetoo

gary cooper


----------



## Dawgluver

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Rush


----------



## simonbaker

Ray Stevens


----------



## Dawgluver

Sasha Coen


----------



## simonbaker

Casey Jones


----------



## Selkie

Joan Blondell


----------



## Andy M.

Blondie Bumstead


----------



## simonbaker

Barry Manilow


----------



## Andy M.

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Dawgluver

Theodore Cleaver


----------



## simonbaker

Christopher Columbus


----------



## Dawgluver

Cleopatra


----------



## Andy M.

Coleen Dewhurst


----------



## Dawgluver

Dewy Gunter


----------



## Andy M.

Giada di Laurentiis


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## Andy M.

Ken Norton


----------



## Dawgluver

Nadia komaniche


----------



## Andy M.

Kenny Chesney


----------



## Somebunny

Carl Sagen


----------



## Dawgluver

Sandra Oh


----------



## simonbaker

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Dawgluver

Winny the Pooh


----------



## Somebunny

Patty Duke


----------



## Selkie

Darrin McGavin


----------



## Andy M.

Marlin Perkins


----------



## ChefJune

Priscilla Alden


----------



## Andy M.

Alan Alda


----------



## ChefJune

Allegra Kent


----------



## Andy M.

Kent McCord


----------



## ChefJune

McKenzie Phillips


----------



## Andy M.

Phillip Roth


----------



## Selkie

Rocky Marciano


----------



## simonbaker

Michael Bolton


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## simonbaker

Winona Ryder


----------



## Andy M.

Red Ryder


----------



## simonbaker

Reba Mackentire


----------



## Selkie

Andy M. said:


> Red Ryder



Hah! I used to read Red Ryder books when I was young! I had forgotten that!

Mona the Monkey - (_Robinson Crusoe On Mars_)


----------



## Dawgluver

Mona Lisa


----------



## Andy M.

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## Dawgluver

Kenny Chesney


----------



## Andy M.

Chester Good


----------



## Dawgluver

Gaylord Fokker


----------



## Andy M.

Florida Friebus


----------



## Dawgluver

Fanny Flag


----------



## Andy M.

Frank Fontaine


----------



## Dawgluver

Fran Drescher


----------



## Andy M.

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## Dawgluver

Lew Alcindor


----------



## Andy M.

Alice B. Toklas


----------



## Dawgluver

Tenacious D


----------



## Andy M.

Dee Wallace


----------



## Dawgluver

Warren Buffett


----------



## Andy M.

Billy Jean King


----------



## Dawgluver

Klaus Van Bulen


----------



## Selkie

Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## Andy M.

Golda Meir


----------



## ChefJune

Meir Kahane


----------



## Andy M.

Keith Carradine


----------



## ChefJune

Cara DaSilva


----------



## Andy M.

Damion Woody


----------



## Dawgluver

Woody Gutherie


----------



## Andy M.

Gino Marchetti


----------



## Dawgluver

Melina Mercouri


----------



## Andy M.

Merlin Olsen


----------



## Dawgluver

Ophelia Jackson


----------



## babetoo

jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Dawgluver

Sinbad


----------



## Andy M.

Sander van Ocher


----------



## Dawgluver

Oral Roberts


----------



## Andy M.

Roberta Flack


----------



## Dawgluver

Fanny Brice


----------



## Andy M.

Bruce Lee


----------



## Dawgluver

Little Richard


----------



## Selkie

Rowland Atkins


----------



## Dawgluver

Alistair Cook


----------



## Andy M.

Cookie Lavagetto


----------



## Dawgluver

Lennie Bruce


----------



## Andy M.

Bruce Boxleitner


----------



## Dawgluver

Ben Stein


----------



## Andy M.

Stein Eriksen


----------



## Dawgluver

Elly May Clampett


----------



## Andy M.

Clem Kadiddlehopper


----------



## Dawgluver

Kanye West


----------



## Andy M.

William McKinley


----------



## Dawgluver

Mickey Dolenz


----------



## Andy M.

Dolly Parton


----------



## Dawgluver

Paul Reiser


----------



## Andy M.

Rise Stevens


----------



## Dawgluver

Sun yung Moon


----------



## Andy M.

Moon Zappa


----------



## Selkie

Zebulon Pike (_of Pike's Peak fame._)


----------



## Andy M.

Pippy Longstocking


----------



## Selkie

Larry (_along with his brother Daryl and other brother Daryl_)


----------



## babetoo

lucille ball


----------



## Uncle Bob

B.B. King


----------



## Andy M.

Kyle Massey


----------



## ChefJune

Milton Nascimento


----------



## Andy M.

Nero Wolfe


----------



## Dawgluver

Wolfgang Puck


----------



## Andy M.

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Dawgluver

Oona Chaplin


----------



## Andy M.

Charo


----------



## Dawgluver

Clint Walker


----------



## Andy M.

Wallis Simpson


----------



## Dawgluver

Sammy Hagar


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Hamlin


----------



## Dawgluver

Hedda Gabler


----------



## Somebunny

Gary Shandling


----------



## Selkie

Susie-Q


----------



## Uncle Bob

Queen Elizabeth.........


----------



## JoAnn L.

Emily Dickinson


----------



## Andy M.

Danika Partick


----------



## Dawgluver

Pernell Roberts


----------



## babetoo

robert young


----------



## Dawgluver

Yule Brenner


----------



## Andy M.

Brenda Lee


----------



## Dawgluver

Leann Rimes


----------



## Andy M.

Randy Quaide


----------



## Dawgluver

Quinn buckner


----------



## Andy M.

Bucky Dent


----------



## Dawgluver

Daisy Mae Clampett


----------



## Andy M.

Carrie Middlecoff


----------



## Dawgluver

McGruff the Crime Dog


----------



## Andy M.

Donna Deverona


----------



## Dawgluver

Demetrious


----------



## Andy M.

Demi Moore


----------



## Dawgluver

Morely Safer


----------



## Andy M.

Salma Hayak


----------



## Dawgluver

Horace Mann


----------



## simonbaker

Maury Pauvich


----------



## Andy M.

Pauley Shore


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## Dawgluver

Mitt Romney


----------



## simonbaker

Rachael Welsh


----------



## Dawgluver

Ward Cleaver


----------



## simonbaker

Carol Burnette


----------



## Dawgluver

Billy Idol


----------



## lifesaver

Ina Garten


----------



## simonbaker

George Clooney


----------



## Dawgluver

Calista Flockhart


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

Sandra lee


----------



## Andy M.

Lee Marvin


----------



## simonbaker

Melissa Gilbert


----------



## Dawgluver

Gilda radner


----------



## Selkie

_Let's see, previously used:_

Lee Marvin - 12 times

Melissa Gilbert - 3 times

Gilda Radner - 10 times

*Ray Liotta* - 0


----------



## ChefJune

Lily Tomlin


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Tony Jaa!


----------



## Andy M.

Jamal Wilkes


----------



## Selkie

Will Penny


----------



## Andy M.

Penny Marshall


----------



## Uncle Bob

Matt Dillon


----------



## ChefJune

Dillon Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Samantha Eggar


----------



## JoAnn L.

Estee Lauder


----------



## Andy M.

Lulu


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lawrence Welk..........


----------



## Andy M.

Wendell Wilkie


----------



## babetoo

william hurt


----------



## Dawgluver

Helmut Kohl


----------



## ChefJune

Kenneth Cole


----------



## Andy M.

Cole Younger


----------



## Dawgluver

Yakov Smirnoff


----------



## Andy M.

Steve McQueen


----------



## Dawgluver

Mac Davis


----------



## Selkie

Darius The Great


----------



## Andy M.

Greta Garbo


----------



## Dawgluver

Gore Vidal


----------



## Andy M.

Vinnie Testaverde


----------



## Dawgluver

Tiny Tim


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy Hutton


----------



## Dawgluver

Honere Balzac


----------



## simonbaker

Benny Hill


----------



## Dawgluver

Harvey Korman


----------



## simonbaker

Kat Stevens


----------



## Dawgluver

Sophie Tucker


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tony Blair


----------



## Andy M.

Blair Underwood


----------



## Dawgluver

Ursella Andress


----------



## Andy M.

Andrew Johnson


----------



## Dawgluver

Jimmy Smits


----------



## simonbaker

Sharon Stone


----------



## Andy M.

Steven Segal


----------



## simonbaker

Sally Field


----------



## Andy M.

Fiona Apple


----------



## Dawgluver

Abigail van Buren


----------



## Andy M.

Val Kilmer


----------



## Dawgluver

Klaus Barbie


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Dawgluver

Shakira


----------



## simonbaker

Shelly Long


----------



## Dawgluver

Lily Langtry


----------



## Andy M.

Langston Hughes


----------



## Dawgluver

Henry Higgins


----------



## Andy M.

Haile Selassie


----------



## Dawgluver

Sheila McCray


----------



## Andy M.

Mickey Dolenz


----------



## Dawgluver

Della Reese


----------



## JoAnn L.

Red Skelton


----------



## Andy M.

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Dawgluver

Warren Zevon


----------



## Andy M.

Zebulon Pike


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paul Hogan


----------



## Dawgluver

Pia Zadora


----------



## Andy M.

Zazu Pitts


----------



## Dawgluver

Patricia O'Neal


----------



## Andy M.

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## Dawgluver

Nelson Eddie


----------



## Andy M.

Eddie Arcaro


----------



## Dawgluver

Arcinio Hall


----------



## Andy M.

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Dawgluver

Christopher Cross


----------



## Somebunny

Carol Channing


----------



## Dawgluver

Corazon Aquino


----------



## Selkie

Antonio Banderas


----------



## Andy M.

Bozo The Clown


----------



## JoAnn L.

Claude Monet


----------



## Andy M.

Mona Lisa


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lord Byron


----------



## Andy M.

Byron Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Andy M.

Mandy Moore


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mikhail Gorbachev


----------



## Andy M.

Gore Vidal


----------



## JoAnn L.

Vladimir Lenin


----------



## Andy M.

Lenny Bruce


----------



## ChefJune

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Andy M.

Sandy Duncan


----------



## babetoo

dian warwick


----------



## ChefJune

Warrick Carter


----------



## Andy M.

Carl Crawford


----------



## Dawgluver

Carlo Ponti


----------



## Selkie

Pablo Picasso


----------



## Dawgluver

Phineas Finn


----------



## Selkie

Frank Burns


----------



## Dawgluver

Bernie Taupin


----------



## Selkie

Tiny Tim


----------



## Dawgluver

Timothy Leary


----------



## JoAnn L.

Luther Vandross


----------



## simonbaker

Vince Lombardi


----------



## Andy M.

Larry Storch


----------



## simonbaker

Selena Gomez


----------



## Andy M.

Gomer Pyle


----------



## simonbaker

Peter, Paul & Mary   

does that count ?


----------



## Dawgluver

Blush- wrong forum...


----------



## simonbaker

Monty Python


----------



## Andy M.

Phineas T. Bluster


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Dawgluver

Misha Collins


----------



## Andy M.

Coleen Dewhurst


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## Andy M.

Sawyer Brown


----------



## Dawgluver

Benjamin Button


----------



## simonbaker

Barnaby Jones


----------



## Dawgluver

Jordy La Forge


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## Andy M.

Keith Richard


----------



## simonbaker

Rickey Lake


----------



## Andy M.

Lance Reventlow


----------



## Dawgluver

Remy La beau


----------



## Andy M.

Lamar Odum


----------



## Dawgluver

Octavio Paz


----------



## simonbaker

Percy Jackson


----------



## Andy M.

Jackson Browne


----------



## Dawgluver

Billy Corig


----------



## simonbaker

Cathy Griffin


----------



## Dawgluver

Golda Meir


----------



## Andy M.

Myer Lansky


----------



## simonbaker

Lisa Presley


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Parker


----------



## simonbaker

Priscilla Presley


----------



## Andy M.

Paul McCartney


----------



## Dawgluver

Molly Malone


----------



## simonbaker

Michael Bolton


----------



## Dawgluver

Baby Huey


----------



## simonbaker

Hannah Montana


----------



## Andy M.

Monty Hall


----------



## Dawgluver

Henny Youngman


----------



## Selkie

Yadier Molina


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marco Polo


----------



## Andy M.

Pablo Cassals


----------



## ChefJune

Cassandra Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Wilson Pickett


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peter Lorre


----------



## Andy M.

Lauren Holly


----------



## Selkie

Harry Anderson


----------



## Andy M.

Anderson Cooper


----------



## JoAnn L.

Claude Rains


----------



## Andy M.

Randy Travis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tyra Banks


----------



## Andy M.

Beverly Sills


----------



## JoAnn L.

Stella Adler


----------



## Andy M.

Abigail vanBuren


----------



## JoAnn L.

Van Johnson


----------



## Andy M.

Jayne Mansfield


----------



## babetoo

micheal douglas


----------



## ChefJune

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## Andy M.

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Sanford


----------



## Andy M.

Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## ChefJune

Pauline Kael


----------



## Uncle Bob

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## Andy M.

Halle Berry


----------



## simonbaker

Barry Manilow


----------



## Andy M.

Manute Bol


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ben Grauer


----------



## simonbaker

George Michael


----------



## Andy M.

Marjorie Main


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marsha Hunt


----------



## Andy M.

Hunter Thompson


----------



## Selkie

Tyler Florence


----------



## Andy M.

Florence Nightingale


----------



## simonbaker

Nadia Comeneach


----------



## Andy M.

Carlton Fisk


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

Sir Edmond Hilary


----------



## JoAnn L.

Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Dawgluver

Thurgood Marshall


----------



## simonbaker

Meagen Fox


----------



## Dawgluver

Foxy Brown


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Orr


----------



## Dawgluver

Olga Korbut


----------



## Andy M.

Kathy Rigby


----------



## Dawgluver

Rory Calhoun


----------



## Andy M.

Cam Neeley


----------



## Dawgluver

Ned Beatty


----------



## Andy M.

Betty Furness


----------



## Dawgluver

Fu Manchu


----------



## simonbaker

Barbie


----------



## Dawgluver

??


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Eden


----------



## Dawgluver

Eden Snow


----------



## Andy M.

Sebastian Cabot


----------



## Dawgluver

Cathy Lee Gifford


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> ??


 

Not sure what happened but I was responding to Ned Beatty.


----------



## Andy M.

Giada DiLaurentiis


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## Dawgluver

Sawyer Brown


----------



## simonbaker

Bob Hope


----------



## Dawgluver

Hogy Carmichael


----------



## simonbaker

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Dawgluver

Uma Thurman


----------



## Selkie

Thomas Aquinas


----------



## JoAnn L.

Abe Burrows


----------



## Andy M.

Ben Vereen


----------



## ChefJune

Vera Wang


----------



## Andy M.

Willie Lomans


----------



## ChefJune

Lola Falana


----------



## Andy M.

Fred Astaire


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andrew Carnegie


----------



## Andy M.

Carol Channing


----------



## JoAnn L.

Christian Slater


----------



## Andy M.

Slater Maritn


----------



## ChefJune

Martin Luther King (Jr.)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kenny Rogers........


----------



## Andy M.

Roy Rogers


----------



## babetoo

ronnie reagan


----------



## Andy M.

Roger Maltbie


----------



## JoAnn L.

Morton Gould


----------



## Andy M.

Gabrielle Anwar


----------



## Selkie

Andrew Carnegie


----------



## Andy M.

Carly Simon


----------



## simonbaker

Selena Gomez


----------



## Andy M.

Gabby Hayes


----------



## simonbaker

Horace Mann


----------



## Andy M.

Manny Ramirez


----------



## simonbaker

Rudolph Juliana


----------



## Andy M.

Jasmine Guy


----------



## simonbaker

George Strait


----------



## Andy M.

Gary Busey


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Selkie

Merlyn Olsen


----------



## simonbaker

Osama bin Laden


----------



## Andy M.

Lady Gaga


----------



## JoAnn L.

Geraldine McEwan


----------



## Andy M.

Madeline Kahn


----------



## JoAnn L.

Karen Morley


----------



## Andy M.

Morley Safer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Jaffe


----------



## Andy M.

Jada Smith


----------



## ChefJune

Samantha Eggar


----------



## Andy M.

Elvira


----------



## Uncle Bob

Elvis Presley.....


----------



## Andy M.

Preston Carpenter


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cat Cora


----------



## Andy M.

Callista Flockheart


----------



## JoAnn L.

Francis Dee


----------



## simonbaker

Frankie Avalon


----------



## simonbaker

simonbaker said:


> Frankie Avalon


 I was responding to the name prior to the last one.


----------



## Andy M.

Alice B. Toklas


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Hanks


----------



## Andy M.

Hank AAron


----------



## JoAnn L.

Artie Shaw


----------



## Andy M.

Shawnee Smith


----------



## simonbaker

Sally Struthers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Selma Diamond


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## Andy M.

Sigmund Freud


----------



## simonbaker

Faith Hill


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Anderson


----------



## simonbaker

Angie Dickenson


----------



## babetoo

dick clark


----------



## simonbaker

Candice Bergman


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Walters


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Warfield.......


----------



## Andy M.

Werner Klemperer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Katie Holmes


----------



## Andy M.

Hugh Downs


----------



## JoAnn L.

Darryl Hickman


----------



## Andy M.

Hap Hairston.


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Sammy Hagar


----------



## Selkie

Harry James


----------



## JoAnn L.

John Archer


----------



## simonbaker

Adam Sandler


----------



## Andy M.

Sandy Duncan


----------



## simonbaker

Diana Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Ross Martin


----------



## simonbaker

Meg. Ryan


----------



## Andy M.

Ryan O'Neil


----------



## JoAnn L.

Owen Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Wilson Pickett


----------



## babetoo

phil donahue


----------



## Andy M.

Donna Reed


----------



## Snip 13

Randy Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

Joan Jett


----------



## Uncle Bob

Joan Rivers


----------



## Andy M.

Rita Moreno


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mike Myers


----------



## Andy M.

Meyer Lansky


----------



## simonbaker

Laurie Lang


----------



## Andy M.

Lily Langtree


----------



## simonbaker

Laurence Olivea


----------



## Andy M.

Olive Oyl


----------



## simonbaker

Owen Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

William Wordsworth


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Andy M.

Connie Chung


----------



## simonbaker

Casey Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Jane Austin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alida Valli


----------



## Selkie

Valerie Bertinelli


----------



## JoAnn L.

Beulah Bondi


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Selkie

Shawn Colvin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Clifton Webb


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## Andy M.

Sylvia Plath


----------



## simonbaker

Pete Tomlin


----------



## Andy M.

Telly Sevalis


----------



## simonbaker

Sarah McGlocklin


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Balsam


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bruce Bennett


----------



## Andy M.

Ben Gazara


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gloria Grahame


----------



## Andy M.

Graham Greene


----------



## Selkie

Godfrey Cambridge


----------



## Andy M.

Clyde McPhatter


----------



## simonbaker

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## quiche

Mick Harris


----------



## simonbaker

Herman Munester


----------



## Andy M.

Miley Cyrus


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charles Robinson


----------



## simonbaker

Rickey Lake


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lee Patrick


----------



## Andy M.

Patrick Henry


----------



## simonbaker

Harvey Coreman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charles Schwab


----------



## Somebunny

Salman Rushdie


----------



## Selkie

Reginald Owen


----------



## simonbaker

Olive Oyl


----------



## JoAnn L.

Oscar Brand


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mary Treen


----------



## Andy M.

Trini Lopez


----------



## ChefJune

Lulu White


----------



## Andy M.

Whitey Ford


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frank Faylen


----------



## Andy M.

Fay Ray


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ray Collins


----------



## Andy M.

Catherine Zita-Jones


----------



## Selkie

Jack Elam


----------



## Andy M.

Edna St. Vincent Milay


----------



## babetoo

mike douglas


----------



## Andy M.

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## simonbaker

Frankie Avalon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Art Carney


----------



## simonbaker

Chris Rock


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rhonda Fleming


----------



## Andy M.

Fletcher Christian


----------



## JoAnn L.

Conrad Hilton


----------



## Andy M.

Hillary Clinton


----------



## simonbaker

Carl Marx


----------



## Selkie

Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## Andy M.

Zero Mostel


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mary Astor


----------



## Andy M.

Albert Einstein


----------



## simonbaker

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## Andy M.

Montgomery Clift


----------



## simonbaker

Cliff Clavin


----------



## Andy M.

Rock Hudson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Harry Davenport


----------



## Andy M.

Davey Jones


----------



## simonbaker

Jesse James


----------



## Dawgluver

James Durbin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dana Andrews


----------



## Dawgluver

Anderson Cooper


----------



## simonbaker

Chevy Chase


----------



## Dawgluver

Charro


----------



## simonbaker

Christey Brinkley


----------



## Andy M.

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## Dawgluver

Candy Kowalski


----------



## Selkie

Kirk Cameron


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carl Sagan


----------



## Andy M.

Sally Jesse Rafael


----------



## ChefJune

Rafael Nadal


----------



## Andy M.

Norman Mailer


----------



## ChefJune

Mariel Hemingway


----------



## JoAnn L.

Henry Travers


----------



## Selkie

Travis Trip


----------



## JoAnn L.

Trevor Howard


----------



## Andy M.

Howard Wolowitz


----------



## babetoo

william hurt


----------



## simonbaker

Hannah Montana


----------



## Uncle Bob

Montana Slim


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## Andy M.

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## simonbaker

Mathew Broadrick


----------



## Andy M.

Broderick Crawford


----------



## simonbaker

Candice Bergman


----------



## Andy M.

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## simonbaker

Crystal Gayle


----------



## Andy M.

Grady Little


----------



## simonbaker

Little Richard


----------



## Andy M.

Richard Crenna


----------



## simonbaker

Casey Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Joani Mitchell


----------



## simonbaker

Maxwell Smart


----------



## Andy M.

Suzy Ormond


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ogden Nash


----------



## Dawgluver

Naomi Judd


----------



## Andy M.

Judd Hirsch


----------



## Dawgluver

Herb Alpert


----------



## Selkie

Alonzo Lamas


----------



## JoAnn L.

Louis Calhern


----------



## Andy M.

Corinne Calvet


----------



## ChefJune

Calvin Peete


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Graves


----------



## ChefJune

Gracie Allen


----------



## Andy M.

Allen Ameche


----------



## ChefJune

Amelia Earhart


----------



## Andy M.

Edna Furber


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frank Albertson


----------



## Andy M.

Alain Delon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Doris Roberts


----------



## babetoo

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ralph Meeker


----------



## ChefJune

Mikhail Baryshnikov


----------



## JoAnn L.

Buddy Rich


----------



## Andy M.

Randall Cunningham


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chris Wallace


----------



## Andy M.

William Randolph Hurst


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hugh Marlowe


----------



## Andy M.

Marlo Thomas


----------



## Dawgluver

Thomas the Tank


----------



## Andy M.

Terry Francona


----------



## simonbaker

Freddy Krueger


----------



## Andy M.

Kyle Rote


----------



## Dawgluver

Roxanne McKee


----------



## Andy M.

Melissa Ethridge


----------



## JoAnn L.

Edmond O'Brien


----------



## Dawgluver

Orin Hatch


----------



## JoAnn L.

Henry Mancini


----------



## Andy M.

Marilyn Chambers


----------



## Dawgluver

Charles Manson


----------



## Andy M.

Mickey Rourke


----------



## Dawgluver

Rory Calhoun


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charo


----------



## Andy M.

Christie Brinkley


----------



## Dawgluver

Ben Stiller


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sydney Greenstreet


----------



## Dawgluver

Gayle Gordon


----------



## Andy M.

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## Dawgluver

Rona Barrett


----------



## simonbaker

Rachael Raye


----------



## simonbaker

simonbaker said:


> Rachael Raye


 Got in to late again........


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Parkins


----------



## Dawgluver

Pernel Roberts


----------



## JoAnn L.

Richard Moll


----------



## Andy M.

Maureen O'Hara


----------



## Dawgluver

Owen Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Cox


----------



## Dawgluver

Callista Flockhart


----------



## Andy M.

Florence Henderson


----------



## Dawgluver

Hank Aaron


----------



## simonbaker

Andy Griffith


----------



## Andy M.

George Bush


----------



## simonbaker

Benny Hill


----------



## Andy M.

Harry Truman


----------



## simonbaker

Teddy Rosevelt


----------



## Dawgluver

Rosy Perez


----------



## Andy M.

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Dawgluver

Barry Goldwater


----------



## Andy M.

George Washington


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## Dawgluver

Sheena Easton


----------



## Andy M.

Edgar Rice Burroughs


----------



## Dawgluver

Billy Holliday


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hal Linden


----------



## Somebunny

Linda Lovelace


----------



## Selkie

Loni Anderson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alex Trebek


----------



## simonbaker

Tracy  Ulman


----------



## Andy M.

Ursula Andress


----------



## JoAnn L.

Akim Tamiroff


----------



## Andy M.

Telly Sevalis


----------



## ChefJune

Seve Ballesteros


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Flay


----------



## Selkie

Farley Granger


----------



## Andy M.

Grace Slick


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stella Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

Stephen Tyng Mather


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marsha Warfield


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Brennan


----------



## ChefJune

Bill Maher


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Short


----------



## Dawgluver

Sheila McKray


----------



## Andy M.

Macy Gray


----------



## Dawgluver

Granny Clampett


----------



## Andy M.

Clyde Lovellit


----------



## Dawgluver

Little Eva


----------



## Andy M.

Eva Peron


----------



## Dawgluver

Pauli Perot


----------



## Andy M.

Phillip of Macedonia


----------



## babetoo

martha stewart


----------



## Andy M.

Sergio Mendes


----------



## Dawgluver

Mary Hartman


----------



## Andy M.

Heather Locklear


----------



## Dawgluver

Lorena Bobbit


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barbara Barrie


----------



## Andy M.

Brenda Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lee Bailey


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bruce Bennett


----------



## Andy M.

Bobby Bonds


----------



## JoAnn L.

Buff Cobb


----------



## Uncle Bob

Carole Burnett


----------



## JoAnn L.

Billy May


----------



## Andy M.

Marion Robert Morrison


----------



## JoAnn L.

Moe Howard


----------



## Andy M.

Howard Stern


----------



## JoAnn L.

Stan Kenton


----------



## Dawgluver

Ken Kesey


----------



## Andy M.

Karen Carpenter


----------



## Dawgluver

Cordelia Fine


----------



## Andy M.

Fiona Apple


----------



## Dawgluver

Fergie, Duchess of York


----------



## Andy M.

Yancy Derringer


----------



## Dawgluver

Dennis Hopper


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## Dawgluver

Sandra Dee


----------



## simonbaker

Dennis the menace


----------



## Dawgluver

Mahaliah Jackson


----------



## Andy M.

Jackson Browne


----------



## Dawgluver

Bonnie Bediliah


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bud Collyer


----------



## Andy M.

Carl Lewis


----------



## Dawgluver

Lew al Cinder


----------



## Andy M.

Aaron Boone


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bert Parks


----------



## Andy M.

Pedro Martinez


----------



## Dawgluver

Moshe Dayan


----------



## JoAnn L.

Douglas Edwards


----------



## Andy M.

Dyan Cannon


----------



## Dawgluver

Cat Corra


----------



## Selkie

Charles Dickens


----------



## Andy M.

Dick Cavet


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carl Sandburg


----------



## Andy M.

Sally Ride


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ron Glass


----------



## Andy M.

Greg Morris


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mel Torme


----------



## Andy M.

Terry Thomas


----------



## Dawgluver

Tammy Wynett


----------



## Andy M.

Wanda Sykes


----------



## JoAnn L.

Steve Landesberg


----------



## Andy M.

Lorenzo Lamas


----------



## JoAnn L.

Linda Lavin


----------



## Dawgluver

Laverne Defasio


----------



## Andy M.

Dontrelle Willis


----------



## Dawgluver

Werner van Braun


----------



## JoAnn L.

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## Andy M.

Morton Downey, Jr.


----------



## simonbaker

Jack Nickolsan


----------



## Andy M.

Nicole Richie


----------



## babetoo

richard widmark


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Alston


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ann Blyth


----------



## Andy M.

Blythe Danner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dickie Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Moore


----------



## Dawgluver

Mildred Pierce


----------



## Andy M.

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## simonbaker

Bernie Madoff


----------



## JoAnn L.

MacDonald Carey


----------



## Selkie

Charles Ruggles


----------



## JoAnn L.

Robert Q Lewis


----------



## Uncle Bob

L.C. Greenwood


----------



## Andy M.

Gaylord Perry


----------



## Uncle Bob

Perry Mason


----------



## Andy M.

Mason Reese


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocky the Flying Squirrel


----------



## babetoo

sara Vaughn


----------



## Andy M.

Vaughn Monroe


----------



## Dawgluver

Morely Safer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sean Astin


----------



## Andy M.

Avery Brundidge


----------



## JoAnn L.

Billie Holiday


----------



## Selkie

Harper Lee


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lionel Hampton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hal Holbrook


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Houdini


----------



## Andy M.

Hillary Duff


----------



## simonbaker

Daniel Radcliff


----------



## Andy M.

Rory Calhoun


----------



## simonbaker

Cathy Griffin


----------



## Andy M.

Gabby Hayes


----------



## simonbaker

Harvey Dunn


----------



## Andy M.

Donald Sutherland


----------



## simonbaker

Sissey Spacesick


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sean Bean


----------



## Andy M.

Beverly Sills


----------



## JoAnn L.

Spike Jones


----------



## babetoo

john wayne


----------



## Andy M.

Wayne Brady


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bill Cosby


----------



## Andy M.

Carmen Cavallaro


----------



## Uncle Bob

Carey Bell


----------



## JoAnn L.

Betsy Palmer


----------



## simonbaker

Perry Mason


----------



## Dawgluver

Mason Reese


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Simons


----------



## Andy M.

Simon Cowel


----------



## Dawgluver

Cruella DeVille


----------



## simonbaker

Dan Rather


----------



## Dawgluver

Ruth Chris


----------



## simonbaker

Candice Bergman


----------



## Andy M.

Benedict Arnold


----------



## Dawgluver

Aristotle Onasis


----------



## Andy M.

Olivia DeHaviland


----------



## Dawgluver

Dennis Miller


----------



## Andy M.

Mario Andretti


----------



## Dawgluver

Anne Boleynn


----------



## Andy M.

Bartholomew Cubbins


----------



## Dawgluver

Carolyn Kennedy


----------



## Andy M.

Kenesaw Mountain Landis


----------



## simonbaker

Lilly Thomlin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thomas Mitchell


----------



## Dawgluver

Mamey Eisenhower


----------



## JoAnn L.

Elke Sommer


----------



## Selkie

Susan Boyle


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barton MacLane


----------



## simonbaker

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Max Gail


----------



## Andy M.

Gary Busey


----------



## simonbaker

Barry Manilow


----------



## JoAnn L.

Markie Post


----------



## Andy M.

Pam Andesron


----------



## ChefJune

Andy Kaufman


----------



## Andy M.

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## JoAnn L.

Billy Barty


----------



## babetoo

bill clinton


----------



## ChefJune

Clint Eastwood


----------



## JoAnn L.

Everett Stone


----------



## ChefJune

Stone Phillips


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paul Lynde


----------



## Dawgluver

Lyndon Johnson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jane Darwell


----------



## simonbaker

Dan Ackroid


----------



## JoAnn L.

Audrey Meadows


----------



## Dawgluver

Melina Mercouri


----------



## JoAnn L.

Martin Balsam


----------



## Andy M.

Barry Gibb


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gregory Sierra


----------



## Andy M.

Sela Ward


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wallace Ford


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

Silas Marner


----------



## Andy M.

Marni Nixon


----------



## Dawgluver

Nelly Furtado


----------



## simonbaker

Franklin Rosevelt


----------



## Dawgluver

Rosa Parks


----------



## simonbaker

Percy Jackson


----------



## Selkie

Jeremy Irons


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ian McKellen


----------



## ChefJune

McKinley Cowsen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chet Huntley


----------



## ChefJune

Huntley Baldwin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Beatrice Lillie


----------



## ChefJune

Lily Tomlin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tommy Dorsey


----------



## Andy M.

Danny DeVito


----------



## babetoo

dennis miller


----------



## Andy M.

Marty Robbins


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rosemary DeCamp


----------



## Andy M.

Dolores Del Rio


----------



## JoAnn L.

Don Ameche


----------



## Selkie

Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## simonbaker

Benny Hill


----------



## JoAnn L.

Harold Peary


----------



## Andy M.

Perry Como


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cass Daley


----------



## simonbaker

Creedance Clearwater Revival


----------



## Selkie

Rory Calhoun


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cliff Arquette


----------



## ChefJune

Anne Bancroft


----------



## Andy M.

Brenda Lee


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lew Ayres


----------



## ChefJune

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Andy M.

Lalo Schiffrin


----------



## babetoo

sharon stone


----------



## Andy M.

Stacy London


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lily Pons


----------



## Andy M.

Pancho Villa


----------



## JoAnn L.

Verna Felton


----------



## Andy M.

Franz Kafka


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kay Kyser


----------



## simonbaker

Krystal Gayle


----------



## Somebunny

Geraldo Rivera


----------



## Selkie

Reginald Fessenden


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fred Clark


----------



## Andy M.

Clark Kent


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kate Smith


----------



## ChefJune

Sue Ann Langdon


----------



## Andy M.

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## JoAnn L.

Doodles Weaver


----------



## Andy M.

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rose Marie


----------



## Andy M.

Marie Calandar


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chad Everett


----------



## ChefJune

Everett Dirksen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## Andy M.

Gordon Eades


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ed Gardner


----------



## Andy M.

Gary Cooper


----------



## simonbaker

Cathy Griffin


----------



## Andy M.

Gail Gordon


----------



## Selkie

García Sánchez of Navarre - _an ancient relative_


----------



## simonbaker

Nick at Nite


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> Nick at Nite




As far as I know, Nick at Nite is not a person but network programming.


Nanette Fabray


----------



## simonbaker

Andy M. said:


> As far as I know, Nick at Nite is not a person but network programming.
> 
> 
> Nanette Fabray


 

Fred Astair



I thought nick was the guy that also hosts"America's Got Talent"


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> Fred Astair
> 
> 
> 
> I thought nick was the guy that also hosts"America's Got Talent"




Yes, but his name is Nick Cannon.

Alistair Cook


----------



## simonbaker

Andy M. said:


> Yes, but his name is Nick Cannon.
> 
> Alistair Cook


 

Cameran Diaz



My bad.... Thanks for the clarification


----------



## JoAnn L.

Don DeFore


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Spade Cooley


----------



## Andy M.

Connie Chung


----------



## JoAnn L.

Craig Stevens


----------



## simonbaker

Shawn Penn


----------



## Selkie

Pernell Roberts


----------



## JoAnn L.

Roy Acuff


----------



## simonbaker

Adam Sandler


----------



## JoAnn L.

Shirley Booth


----------



## Andy M.

Booth Tarkington


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tuesday Weld


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Cronkite


----------



## ChefJune

Cassandra Wilson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ward Bond


----------



## babetoo

barry Manolo


----------



## Andy M.

Mary Poppins


----------



## simonbaker

Pamela Anderson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Anson Williams


----------



## Andy M.

William Hearst


----------



## simonbaker

Henry Winkler


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Alston


----------



## simonbaker

Axtel Washington


----------



## Andy M.

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Sanford


----------



## JoAnn L.

Smiley Burnette


----------



## Andy M.

Bernie Bickerstaff


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bud Abbott


----------



## Andy M.

Alan Alda


----------



## JoAnn L.

Arlene Francis


----------



## Andy M.

Frank Wright


----------



## JoAnn L.

Walter Huston


----------



## simonbaker

Hank Aaron


----------



## Andy M.

Aaron Spelling


----------



## Selkie

Salvador Dalí


----------



## JoAnn L.

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## simonbaker

Rachael Raye


----------



## JoAnn L.

Richard Denning


----------



## Andy M.

Denny McLane


----------



## .lavieenrose.

Michael Jackson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jack Soo


----------



## Andy M.

Sonny Bono


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bill Bixby


----------



## Andy M.

Bob Richards


----------



## babetoo

richard pryor


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Tork


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tina Turner


----------



## Andy M.

Tom Mix


----------



## JoAnn L.

Moss Hart


----------



## Selkie

Harvey Korman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kim Hunter


----------



## Andy M.

Hunter S Thompson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tex Ritter


----------



## babetoo

richard harris


----------



## Selkie

Harry Nilsson


----------



## Andy M.

Nelson Eddy


----------



## Selkie

Everett Dirksen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Delta Burke


----------



## Andy M.

Barry Nolan


----------



## .lavieenrose.

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Andy M.

Cass Elliot


----------



## .lavieenrose.

Evanna Lynch


----------



## Andy M.

Linda Evans


----------



## babetoo

elton john


----------



## Andy M.

John Ritter


----------



## JoAnn L.

Raymond Romano


----------



## Andy M.

Roman Polanski


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peggy Cass


----------



## Andy M.

Carrie Snodgrass


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sunset Carson


----------



## Andy M.

Carson Palmer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paul Weston


----------



## Selkie

Walter Matthow


----------



## JoAnn L.

Morton Downey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Danny Glover


----------



## Andy M.

Ginger Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

Roger Verge


----------



## Andy M.

Virginia Wolf


----------



## JoAnn L.

William Boyd


----------



## Andy M.

Boy George


----------



## ChefJune

Georg Solti


----------



## babetoo

scott peterson


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Marshall


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary T. Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Marty Robbins


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ron Carey


----------



## Andy M.

Carl Weathers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wayne Morris


----------



## Selkie

Michael Angelo


----------



## ChefJune

Selkie said:


> Michael Angelo


 
I think that's all one name, Selkie.  Michelangelo. His last name was Buonarroti.    (that is, if you were referring to the famous artist...)

Angel Hernandez


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hoot Gibson


----------



## Quostwed

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## Andy M.

Ramsey Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Lewis Grizzard


----------



## Andy M.

Gus Grissom


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gregory Ratoff


----------



## Andy M.

Raymond Massey


----------



## .lavieenrose.

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Percy Faith


----------



## Selkie

Fanny Brice


----------



## Andy M.

Bruce Willis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wayne Morris


----------



## Selkie

Mary Stewart


----------



## Andy M.

Stewart Grainger


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gary Coleman


----------



## Andy M.

Cole Hamels


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Quostwed

John Goodman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gene Autry


----------



## Andy M.

Audey Murphy


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mel Allen


----------



## Andy M.

Alan Amici


----------



## JoAnn L.

Arthur Godfrey


----------



## Andy M.

Godfrey Cambridge


----------



## babetoo

charlie sheen


----------



## Andy M.

Sheena Easton


----------



## Quostwed

Michael Crichton (author, not sure about the spelling LOL)


----------



## Andy M.

Quostwed said:


> Michael Crichton (author, not sure about the spelling LOL)




Quostwed, please read the rules in the first post.



Cathy Rigby


----------



## Quostwed

oops sorry


----------



## Andy M.

Quostwed said:


> oops sorry



No problem, try again


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rex Allen


----------



## Selkie

Agamemnon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alan Ladd


----------



## Selkie

Lynn Anderson


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy Devine


----------



## ChefJune

Divine


----------



## Andy M.

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## Selkie

Lex Luther


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lionel Atwell


----------



## ChefJune

Alice Feiring


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frank Morgan


----------



## Andy M.

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## Uncle Bob

Felix Mendelssohn


----------



## Andy M.

Mikhail Gorbachov


----------



## Uncle Bob

George Gershwin


----------



## Andy M.

Gina Gershon


----------



## ChefJune

Gregory Peck


----------



## babetoo

patty duke


----------



## Andy M.

Duke Ellington


----------



## JoAnn L.

Enrico Caruso


----------



## Andy M.

Connie Stevens


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Andy M.

Duncan Reynaldo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ray Milland


----------



## Andy M.

Millard Fillmore


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fran Allison


----------



## Selkie

Abraham Ortelius


----------



## Andy M.

Oscar Gamble


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gracie Allen


----------



## Andy M.

Aristotle Onasis


----------



## Selkie

Olga Corbett


----------



## JoAnn L.

Clay Aiken


----------



## Selkie

Anthony Newley


----------



## Andy M.

Neve Campbell


----------



## ChefJune

Catherine Russell


----------



## babetoo

robert redford


----------



## Liya98

Does Ralf Lauren count?


----------



## Andy M.

Liya98 said:


> Does Ralf Lauren count?



Of course he can count.  I'm not sure how high.

Lauren Bacall


----------



## ChefJune

Barack Obama


----------



## Liya98

Orson Welles


----------



## JoAnn L.

Win Elliot


----------



## PeachOnEarth

Emerille Legasse


----------



## JoAnn L.

Leif Erickson


----------



## Andy M.

Edie Falco


----------



## Selkie

Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## Andy M.

Wayne Rogers


----------



## Selkie

Roy Rogers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rod Cameron


----------



## Andy M.

Cameron Crowe


----------



## Selkie

Carlos Moyá


----------



## JoAnn L.

Morton Gould


----------



## Andy M.

Gracie Allen


----------



## babetoo

allen funt


----------



## Selkie

François Truffaut


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tim Holt


----------



## Liya98

Harrison Ford ( totally <3 him)


----------



## Selkie

Felipe Calderón


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chuck Conners


----------



## Andy M.

Connie Mack


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mario Lanza


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## Andy M.

Karl Benz


----------



## simonbaker

Benny Hill


----------



## babetoo

hillary duff


----------



## simonbaker

David Lorentto


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lillian Hellman


----------



## Andy M.

Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Slim Pickens


----------



## Andy M.

Pia Zadora


----------



## Selkie

Zero Mostel


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Mila Kunis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ken Curtis


----------



## Andy M.

Curtis Martin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Miles Davis


----------



## Andy M.

Davis Love III


----------



## JoAnn L.

Liv Tyler


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Hanks


----------



## JoAnn L.

Harry Carey


----------



## Andy M.

Cliff Lee


----------



## simonbaker

Craig Fergason


----------



## Selkie

Felix the Cat


----------



## Andy M.

Cat Cora


----------



## babetoo

casey anthony


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy Garcia


----------



## Andy M.

Grace Slick


----------



## JoAnn L.

Shelley Duvall


----------



## Andy M.

Donald Duck


----------



## JoAnn L.

Denver Pyle


----------



## Andy M.

Pablo Cassals


----------



## Liya98

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Andy M.

Ursala Andress


----------



## simonbaker

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Andy M.

Lola Falana


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Astair


----------



## Andy M.

Allen Funt


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fuzzy Knight


----------



## Selkie

Keith Richards


----------



## JoAnn L.

Richard Attenborough


----------



## ChefJune

Alice Waters


----------



## Andy M.

Walter Brennan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Billie Holiday


----------



## Andy M.

Halle Berry


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bob Steele


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## Andy M.

Joel Grey


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gordon MacRae


----------



## Andy M.

Mac Davis


----------



## ChefJune

David Niven


----------



## Andy M.

Niles Crane


----------



## simonbaker

Chris Rock


----------



## Andy M.

Rock Hudson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Harvey Lembeck


----------



## Andy M.

Linda Lavin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lee J. Cobb


----------



## Quostwed

Charles Bronson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Brad Garrett


----------



## Quostwed

Gerard Butler


----------



## Selkie

Barnabas Collins


----------



## JoAnn L.

Clayton Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Mandy Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Matthew Broderick


----------



## Andy M.

Broderick Crawford


----------



## ChefJune

Clarence Glover


----------



## Andy M.

Glenn Campbell


----------



## Selkie

Camille Pissarro - 19th century French Impressionist painter


----------



## Andy M.

Paloma Picasso


----------



## ChefJune

Pablo Casals


----------



## Andy M.

Claude Monet


----------



## JoAnn L.

Morey Amsterdam


----------



## Andy M.

Abigail Adams


----------



## babetoo

adam sandler


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## Andy M.

Mike Hammer


----------



## Uncle Bob

Harrison Ford............


----------



## Andy M.

Ford Rainey


----------



## Uncle Bob

Richard Boone........


----------



## simonbaker

Betty White


----------



## Andy M.

Wilie Wonka


----------



## Quostwed

William Shatner


----------



## simonbaker

Selena Gomez


----------



## Andy M.

George Lopez


----------



## simonbaker

Lonnie Anderson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Adolphe Menjou


----------



## simonbaker

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## JoAnn L.

Matthew Morrison


----------



## simonbaker

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Quostwed

Matt Damen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Don Taylor


----------



## Selkie

Timothy Zahn - Sci-Fi Hugo Award winning author


----------



## JoAnn L.

Zoe Wanamaker


----------



## Andy M.

William Tell


----------



## ChefJune

Telly Savalas


----------



## Andy M.

Stan Getz


----------



## ChefJune

George Duvivier


----------



## Andy M.

Dudley Moore


----------



## ChefJune

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Michael Moore


----------



## simonbaker

Margreate Thatcher


----------



## Quostwed

Tim Burton


----------



## Andy M.

Burton Reynolds


----------



## babetoo

ralph nadar


----------



## simonbaker

Nancy Reagen


----------



## Andy M.

Ronald Reagan


----------



## simonbaker

Rip Van Winkle


----------



## Andy M.

Vanna White


----------



## JoAnn L.

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Wilson Pickett


----------



## JoAnn L.

Pete Seeger


----------



## Quostwed

Stephen King


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ken Maynard


----------



## Selkie

Maynard G. Krebs


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kirby Grant


----------



## Andy M.

Gladys Knight


----------



## ChefJune

Kelly Ripa


----------



## Andy M.

Rip Torn


----------



## Liya98

Tom Hardy


----------



## ChefJune

Thor Heyerdahl


----------



## Quostwed

Holly Marie Combs


----------



## ChefJune

Colette Peters


----------



## JoAnn L.

Phil Silvers


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## Andy M.

Freidrich Chopin


----------



## simonbaker

Casey Jones


----------



## JoAnn L.

Joel McCrea


----------



## Dawgluver

Mel Blanc


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Dawgluver

Millard Filmore


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fabian


----------



## Quostwed

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Selkie

Salvador Dalí


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## Quostwed

Alysa Milano


----------



## Selkie

Magnus Maximus


----------



## simonbaker

Mister Ed


----------



## JoAnn L.

Elijah Wood


----------



## simonbaker

Willie Wonka


----------



## JoAnn L.

Will Geer


----------



## Quostwed

Gene Autry


----------



## simonbaker

Austin Powers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Pinky Lee


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ken Berry


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sterling Hayden


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## JoAnn L.

Slim Pickens


----------



## Quostwed

Phil Collins


----------



## simonbaker

Cat Stevens


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stella Stevens


----------



## simonbaker

Sissey Spacesick


----------



## Quostwed

Shannon Doherty


----------



## simonbaker

Dan Ackroid


----------



## Quostwed

Alanis Morisette


----------



## babetoo

marcia clark


----------



## simonbaker

Clark Gable


----------



## Quostwed

George Clooney


----------



## simonbaker

Christopher Columbus


----------



## JoAnn L.

Confucius


----------



## simonbaker

Celine Dion


----------



## Quostwed

David Cubitt


----------



## simonbaker

Carol Burnette


----------



## Quostwed

B.B. King


----------



## simonbaker

Kris Kringle


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kitty Carlisle


----------



## Quostwed

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Selkie

Cosmo Topper


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ted Mack


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Pickford


----------



## JoAnn L.

Priscilla Lane


----------



## simonbaker

Lori Line


----------



## Quostwed

Loretta Lynn


----------



## babetoo

larry storch


----------



## JoAnn L.

Steve Crockran


----------



## Selkie

Camille Pissarro - French Impressionist painter


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paul Douglas


----------



## Selkie

Donna Reed


----------



## Uncle Bob

Randy Travis


----------



## Andy M.

Travis Tritt


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Hanks


----------



## Andy M.

Hank Azeria


----------



## simonbaker

Andy Griffith


----------



## Andy M.

Gordon Hammersley


----------



## simonbaker

Hank Aaron


----------



## JoAnn L.

Angie Dickenson


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Stan Laurel


----------



## Andy M.

Lauren Holly


----------



## JoAnn L.

Harry Morgan


----------



## simonbaker

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Andy M.

Morley Safer


----------



## simonbaker

Sister Sledge


----------



## Andy M.

Slappy White


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Mathowe


----------



## Andy M.

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## simonbaker

Margereat Thatcher


----------



## Quostwed

T.W. King


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kaye Ballard


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bea Arthur


----------



## Selkie

Arthur C. Clark


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carole Lombard


----------



## Selkie

Larry Storch


----------



## simonbaker

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Selkie

Don Maddingly


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mindy Cohn


----------



## Andy M.

Corey Pavin


----------



## ChefJune

Papa Jo Jones


----------



## JoAnn L.

Judith Anderson


----------



## ChefJune

Anderson Cooper


----------



## Andy M.

Cloris Leachman


----------



## babetoo

lisa kidrow


----------



## JoAnn L.

Keenan Wynn


----------



## Andy M.

William Penn


----------



## simonbaker

Priscilla Presley


----------



## Andy M.

Preston Carpenter


----------



## simonbaker

Christoper Christopherson


----------



## Selkie

simonbaker said:


> Christoper Christopherson


 
Did you mean: Kris Kristofferson?

Charlie Daniels


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dody Goodman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

George Burns


----------



## Andy M.

Barbara Bush


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Benny Hill


----------



## simonbaker

Selkie said:


> Did you mean: Kris Kristofferson?
> 
> Charlie Daniels


 

My bad................


----------



## simonbaker

Dick Clark


----------



## Andy M.

Clark Kent


----------



## simonbaker

Kris Christopherson


----------



## Dawgluver

Carole King


----------



## simonbaker

Kattie Couric


----------



## Dawgluver

Cathrine Tate


----------



## simonbaker

Thomas the train


----------



## Dawgluver

Thaddeous Young


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yul Brynner


----------



## Selkie

Barbara Bain


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bruce Willis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Warren Hull


----------



## Selkie

Harold Lloyd


----------



## Andy M.

Lloyd Bockner


----------



## ChefJune

Bo Derek


----------



## Andy M.

Derek Lowe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Larry Fine


----------



## Selkie

François Truffaut


----------



## Andy M.

Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## ChefJune

Beulah Bondi


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bill Paxton


----------



## ChefJune

Patsy Cline


----------



## JoAnn L.

Corey Feldman


----------



## babetoo

frankie avalon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Abe Vigoda


----------



## Andy M.

Virginia Madsen


----------



## Dawgluver

Manford Mann


----------



## Andy M.

Manny Ramirez


----------



## Dawgluver

Rebecca Black


----------



## Andy M.

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## simonbaker

Crystal Gayle


----------



## Andy M.

Gail Gand


----------



## Dawgluver

Glinda the Good


----------



## JoAnn L.

Googie Withers


----------



## Andy M.

Wallis Simpson


----------



## Dawgluver

Sandra Dee


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dick Cavett


----------



## Andy M.

Carrie Snodgrass


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## Dawgluver

Dennis Mitchell


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mary Livingstone


----------



## Dawgluver

Lord Baltimore


----------



## simonbaker

Billy Jack


----------



## JoAnn L.

James Gleason


----------



## simonbaker

George Lopez


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Liza Minnelli


----------



## Selkie

Mike Hammer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hy Averbach


----------



## ChefJune

Arnold (Red) Auerbach


----------



## Andy M.

Allen Thicke


----------



## ChefJune

Terence Trent Darby


----------



## Andy M.

Davey Crockett


----------



## simonbaker

Celine Dion


----------



## PattY1

Dean Martin


----------



## Andy M.

Martin Lawrence


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lionel Barrymore


----------



## Andy M.

Barry Nolan


----------



## Dawgluver

Nora Ephron


----------



## JoAnn L.

Eddie Cantor


----------



## PattY1

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Dawgluver

Del Shannon


----------



## simonbaker

Sadie Hawkins


----------



## Dawgluver

Hedley Lamar


----------



## simonbaker

Laurence Olivea


----------



## Dawgluver

Olga Korbut


----------



## simonbaker

Katie Couric


----------



## Andy M.

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## Dawgluver

Claude Raines


----------



## Andy M.

Randy Johnson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jimmy Dean


----------



## Andy M.

Dean Jones


----------



## Dawgluver

Jerimiah Johnson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Judy Garland


----------



## Dawgluver

Golda Meir


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mario Batali


----------



## Dawgluver

Betty Boop


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bill Anderson
_country music celebrity_


----------



## Andy M.

Andy Griffith


----------



## Dawgluver

Beat me Andy.  

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Selkie

Katherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Joyce Randolph
_actress on the old "Honeymooners"_


----------



## Selkie

Randy Quade


----------



## Andy M.

Quasimodo


----------



## ChefJune

Queen Latifah


----------



## Andy M.

Larraine Day


----------



## JoAnn L.

Don Pardo


----------



## ChefJune

Pamela Tiffin


----------



## Andy M.

Tiffany


----------



## JoAnn L.

Teresa Wright


----------



## Andy M.

Wilma Rudolph


----------



## ChefJune

Rudolph Nureyev


----------



## Andy M.

Nancy Davis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Don McNeill


----------



## ChefJune

Minnie Pearl


----------



## JoAnn L.

Pat Carroll


----------



## babetoo

caroll o'conner


----------



## Andy M.

Ozzie Davis


----------



## simonbaker

Don Rickels


----------



## Andy M.

Robert Miller


----------



## Dawgluver

Mandy Patinken


----------



## Andy M.

Perry Mason


----------



## Dawgluver

Magic Johnson


----------



## PattY1

John Wayne


----------



## Andy M.

Wayne Embry


----------



## PattY1

Emmylou Harris


----------



## Dawgluver

Honore de Balzac


----------



## Selkie

Brian De Palma


----------



## Dawgluver

Pablo Casals


----------



## Selkie

Cassius Clay


----------



## Dawgluver

Candy Clark


----------



## Andy M.

Clark Rockerfeller


----------



## Dawgluver

Rona Barrett


----------



## Andy M.

Billie Holiday


----------



## Dawgluver

Herbie Hancock


----------



## Andy M.

Hannah Storm


----------



## Dawgluver

Sylvester the Cat


----------



## simonbaker

Chef Emeril


----------



## Dawgluver

Eli Whitney


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Cox


----------



## Dawgluver

Chelsea Clinton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chris Evans


----------



## simonbaker

Evan Drake


----------



## Dawgluver

Dana Winters


----------



## JoAnn L.

Woody Herman


----------



## Dawgluver

Hector Garcia


----------



## Selkie

Gregory Peck


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paul Hartman


----------



## Andy M.

Harriet Tubman


----------



## ChefJune

Tom Varner


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Valentine Warner


----------



## Andy M.

Werner Klemperer


----------



## ChefJune

Keshia Knight Pulliam


----------



## Andy M.

Peter Graves


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gary Owens


----------



## babetoo

oscar wilde


----------



## Selkie

Wilbur Wright


----------



## Andy M.

Wilbur Post


----------



## simonbaker

Peter Graves


----------



## Andy M.

Granny Smith


----------



## simonbaker

Sandra Dee


----------



## Dawgluver

Dali Lama


----------



## Andy M.

Lamont Cranston


----------



## Dawgluver

Crazy Larry


----------



## PattY1

Laurence Welk


----------



## Dawgluver

Wallis Simpson


----------



## Andy M.

Selma Diamond


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dave Garroway


----------



## Andy M.

Gladys Knight


----------



## JoAnn L.

Karen Valentine


----------



## Andy M.

Victor Mature


----------



## simonbaker

Mike Wallace


----------



## Andy M.

Wally Pipp


----------



## simonbaker

Prince Albert


----------



## Andy M.

Albert Broccoli


----------



## simonbaker

Bernadette Peters


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peter Marshall


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Selkie

Terry Thomas


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tom Mix


----------



## Andy M.

Monty Python


----------



## simonbaker

Patrick Jane


----------



## Andy M.

Jayne Mansfield


----------



## Selkie

Martin Luther


----------



## Andy M.

Luther Burbank


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## babetoo

shelly winters


----------



## Andy M.

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Dawgluver

Pia Zadora


----------



## Andy M.

Zazou Pitts


----------



## simonbaker

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Dawgluver

Oral roberts


----------



## simonbaker

Rick Nolte


----------



## JoAnn L.

Norm Crosby


----------



## simonbaker

Chris Rock


----------



## Dawgluver

Rory Calhoun


----------



## simonbaker

Carol Burnett


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bob Trout


----------



## Dawgluver

Travis Tritt


----------



## JoAnn L.

Timothy Hutton


----------



## Dawgluver

Henny Youngman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yancy Butler


----------



## Selkie

Brett Favre


----------



## Andy M.

Fiona Apple


----------



## JoAnn L.

Arthur Murray


----------



## simonbaker

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Andy M.

Marcel Marceau


----------



## simonbaker

Michelle Obama


----------



## Andy M.

Oliver Twist


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thelma Ritter


----------



## Andy M.

Richard Boone


----------



## babetoo

boon pickings


----------



## simonbaker

Peter Frampton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Florence Halop


----------



## simonbaker

Horrace Mann


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mindy McCready


----------



## simonbaker

Mike Wallace


----------



## Andy M.

Wanda Sykes


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marion Jordan


----------



## Dawgluver

Janis Joplin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Josehine Hull


----------



## Dawgluver

Hi Flagstone (Hi and Lois)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Farah Fawcett


----------



## Selkie

Felix Unger


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Uri Geller (if he counts as a celebrity)


----------



## Selkie

Gloria Swanson


----------



## Andy M.

Salome Gens


----------



## ChefJune

Gene Tierney


----------



## Andy M.

Tenley Albright


----------



## ChefJune

Albert "Bootsy" Collins


----------



## Andy M.

Colin Chapman


----------



## Selkie

Carlos Santana


----------



## Andy M.

Santa Claus


----------



## Selkie

Carly Simon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Cowling


----------



## Andy M.

Carlos Montoya


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marty Allen


----------



## Andy M.

Alan Arkin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Arthur Lake


----------



## Andy M.

Laverne Defazio


----------



## ChefJune

Debra Messing


----------



## Andy M.

Mario Andretti


----------



## babetoo

andy williams


----------



## Dawgluver

William Wallace


----------



## Andy M.

Wallace Beery


----------



## Dawgluver

Billy Jack


----------



## Andy M.

Jack Elam


----------



## Dawgluver

Elki Sommers


----------



## simonbaker

Sissey Spacesick


----------



## Andy M.

Sidney Greenstreet


----------



## simonbaker

Gary Coleman


----------



## Selkie

Candice Night


----------



## simonbaker

Nick Cannon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Corbin Bernsen


----------



## Dawgluver

Bernie Taupin


----------



## Andy M.

Tazio Nuvolare


----------



## Dawgluver

Neil Simon


----------



## Andy M.

Simon Legree


----------



## Selkie

Larry Bird


----------



## Andy M.

Birdie Tebbetts


----------



## Selkie

Tony Bennett


----------



## Dawgluver

Benito Juarez


----------



## Andy M.

Juan Valdez


----------



## Dawgluver

Voltaire


----------



## JoAnn L.

Vera Miles


----------



## Dawgluver

Mr. Greenjeans


----------



## JoAnn L.

George Fenneman


----------



## Selkie

Forest Whitaker


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wynton Marsales


----------



## Andy M.

Monica Geller


----------



## Selkie

Gassy Jack


----------



## Andy M.

Jimmy Breslin


----------



## Selkie

Bronco Billy


----------



## Dawgluver

Billie Burke


----------



## simonbaker

Billy Jean King


----------



## babetoo

karen black


----------



## Andy M.

Blanche DuBois


----------



## Quostwed

Danny Glover


----------



## Andy M.

Gladys Knight


----------



## simonbaker

Kevin Costner


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheech Marin


----------



## simonbaker

Mike & Molly


----------



## Dawgluver

Molly Malone


----------



## simonbaker

Mike Huether


----------



## Dawgluver

Hume Cronyn


----------



## Quostwed

Carol Burnette


----------



## simonbaker

Benny Hill


----------



## Andy M.

Henny Youngman


----------



## Dawgluver

Yannick Noah


----------



## Andy M.

Noah Wyle


----------



## JoAnn L.

Will Ferrell


----------



## Dawgluver

Ferdinand Magellen


----------



## Selkie

Manfred von Richthofen


----------



## Quostwed

Robert Englund


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ed Wynn


----------



## simonbaker

William Tell


----------



## Andy M.

Telly Sevalis


----------



## ChefJune

Sela Ward


----------



## JoAnn L.

Warren Oats


----------



## Uncle Bob

Otis Redding


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ray Anthony


----------



## jackattack1

Adam Ant


----------



## Selkie

Abraham Ortelius - _a Flemish cartographer and geographer, generally recognized as the creator of the first modern atlas. Geography is one of my interests. I like always knowing where I am. _


----------



## babetoo

oral roberts


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Davis


----------



## Dawgluver

Davy Jones


----------



## simonbaker

Jack Hannah


----------



## Dawgluver

Hector Elizondo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ellen Corby


----------



## Andy M.

Corbin Bernson


----------



## Dawgluver

Bernie Mac


----------



## Andy M.

Mac Davis


----------



## Dawgluver

Deanna Durbin


----------



## JoAnn L.

David Morse


----------



## simonbaker

Mickey Mouse


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mike Todd


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Hanks


----------



## Dawgluver

Henry Higgins


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hume Cronyn


----------



## Selkie

Cornelia "Corrie" ten Boom


----------



## ChefJune

Selkie said:


> Cornelia "Corrie" ten Boom


 
one of my heroes!

Barack Obama (another of them)


----------



## Selkie

ChefJune said:


> one of my heroes!...


_
I heard her speak at my church a number of years ago. Until then I had never heard of her, but afterward... what an engaging speaker and super-brave person!!!_

Oscar Wilde


----------



## ChefJune

Selkie said:


> _I heard her speak at my church a number of years ago. Until then I had never heard of her, but afterward... what an engaging speaker and super-brave person!!!_


 
I also heard her speak, but I had read her book, "the Hiding Place," prior to hearing her.

Winston Churchill


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cameron Diaz


----------



## ChefJune

Dianne Wiest


----------



## babetoo

william hurt


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hank Cochran


----------



## Andy M.

Connie Mack


----------



## ChefJune

Mack Sennett


----------



## Quostwed

Shirley Temple


----------



## Andy M.

Tempest Bledsoe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Betty Hutton


----------



## Dawgluver

Hugh Laurie


----------



## JoAnn L.

Linda Blair


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Dawgluver

Mildred Pearce


----------



## simonbaker

Pippy Longstocking


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lash LaRue


----------



## simonbaker

Lori Line


----------



## Dawgluver

Linda Lavin


----------



## simonbaker

Laurence Welk


----------



## Dawgluver

Willy Nelson


----------



## simonbaker

Nancy Drew


----------



## Dawgluver

Dana Delaney


----------



## Quostwed

David Duchovny


----------



## simonbaker

Dick Cavet


----------



## Dawgluver

Cathie Lee Gifford


----------



## simonbaker

Garth Brooks


----------



## Dawgluver

Bebe Neuwirth


----------



## simonbaker

Nick Cannon


----------



## Dawgluver

Carol Lombard


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## Dawgluver

King Kong


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kevin Pollak


----------



## Selkie

Pepe Le Peu


----------



## JR Longstroke

Paul simon


----------



## Selkie

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## JR Longstroke

Billy madison


----------



## Quostwed

Molly Ringwald


----------



## JR Longstroke

Randy savage


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Bernstein


----------



## JR Longstroke

Bret favre


----------



## ChefJune

Finola Hughes


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hans Conried


----------



## ChefJune

Claire Bloom


----------



## JoAnn L.

Benjamin Harrison


----------



## Quostwed

Hugh Grant


----------



## Selkie

George Kukor


----------



## JR Longstroke

George wallace


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wilford Brimley


----------



## JR Longstroke

Bruce jenner


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jean Adder


----------



## babetoo

alice waters


----------



## Selkie

Wayne Newton


----------



## Andy M.

Newton Minow


----------



## JR Longstroke

Milton berle


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bobby Darin


----------



## Dawgluver

Danicka Patrick


----------



## JR Longstroke

Peter venkman


----------



## Dawgluver

Veronica Mars


----------



## JoAnn L.

Martin Van Buren


----------



## JR Longstroke

Bob Einstein


----------



## JoAnn L.

Elijah Wood


----------



## JR Longstroke

Wood harris


----------



## Dawgluver

Hank Aaron


----------



## JR Longstroke

Adrienne barbeau


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bill Cullen


----------



## Quostwed

Colin Farrell


----------



## Selkie

*Fernando Valenzuela*


----------



## JR Longstroke

Vincent price


----------



## Selkie

Paul Simon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Shelley Berman


----------



## Selkie

Bruce Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob

Lee Greenwood


----------



## Dawgluver

Glen Campbell


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chester A. Arthur


----------



## Dawgluver

Anna Karenina


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ken Burns


----------



## JR Longstroke

Bart Starr


----------



## babetoo

karen black


----------



## Quostwed

Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## JR Longstroke

Theodore huxtable


----------



## JoAnn L.

Horace Heidt


----------



## JR Longstroke

Hulk hogan


----------



## JoAnn L.

Holmes Osborne


----------



## ChefJune

Otto von Bismarck


----------



## Selkie

Brandon Lee


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lisa K. Wyatt


----------



## Selkie

Wally Cox


----------



## JoAnn L.

Calvin Coolidge


----------



## Selkie

Curtis LeMay


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## Selkie

Kevin Bacon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Basil Hoffman


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sandi Patty


----------



## JR Longstroke

Patti duke


----------



## Selkie

David Hume


----------



## JoAnn L.

Herbert Marshall


----------



## simonbaker

Michelle Obama


----------



## JoAnn L.

Oscar Levant


----------



## simonbaker

Linda Hartman


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## Selkie

Tom Thumb


----------



## JR Longstroke

Tracey ulman


----------



## Selkie

Uri Geller


----------



## JR Longstroke

Grant hill


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hans Holzer


----------



## Selkie

Harry Bellefonte


----------



## JoAnn L.

Basil Rathbone


----------



## Selkie

Rush Limbaugh


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lurene Tuttle


----------



## Selkie

Thomas Payne


----------



## JoAnn L.

Parley Baer


----------



## Selkie

Bob Newhart


----------



## ChefJune

Nell Carter


----------



## Selkie

Cal Worthington _(for those of us over 40!_ _)_


----------



## JoAnn L.

William Henry Harrison


----------



## ChefJune

Harrison Ford


----------



## Selkie

Francisco Franco


----------



## ChefJune

Franco Corelli


----------



## JoAnn L.

Clint Howard


----------



## LPBeier

Howard Hughes


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hope Ermerson


----------



## Selkie

Ernie Pyle


----------



## Uncle Bob

Paul Newman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nigel Bruce


----------



## JR Longstroke

Bruce willis


----------



## Selkie

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gene Rayburn


----------



## simonbaker

Rickey Raye


----------



## Dawgluver

Rockey Raccoon


----------



## simonbaker

Rickey Racardo


----------



## Dawgluver

Ricky Martin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Michael Bates


----------



## Dawgluver

Brenda Lee


----------



## JoAnn L.

Louie Psihoyos


----------



## Selkie

Payton Manning


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mike Douglas


----------



## Selkie

Dan Durea


----------



## JoAnn L.

Daniel Baldwin


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Britten


----------



## Selkie

Brooke Shields


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sheckey Green


----------



## babetoo

greta garbo


----------



## ChefJune

Garfield Lillard


----------



## JR Longstroke

Greg giraldo


----------



## Selkie

Garrison Starr


----------



## JoAnn L.

Steve Rossi


----------



## JR Longstroke

Ray romano


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ringo Starr


----------



## Dawgluver

Starr Jones


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jason Bateman


----------



## Dawgluver

Bonnie Bedelia


----------



## JoAnn L.

Billie Burke


----------



## Dawgluver

Barney Rubble


----------



## JR Longstroke

Rosie o donnel


----------



## Dawgluver

Orville Reddinbacher


----------



## simonbaker

Rickey Lake


----------



## Dawgluver

Lola Falana


----------



## Selkie

*Felix Mendelssohn*


----------



## JoAnn L.

Michael Bates


----------



## ChefJune

Beyonce Knowles


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kenny Baker


----------



## babetoo

bill holden


----------



## ChefJune

Holden Caulfield


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cecil B. Demille


----------



## simonbaker

Dan Ackroid


----------



## Dawgluver

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kim Hunter


----------



## Selkie

Harold Ramos


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ryan Gosling


----------



## ChefJune

Goose Gossage


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gertrude Berg


----------



## Selkie

Brian Boitano


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bea Benaderet


----------



## babetoo

bea arthur


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alice Faye


----------



## Dawgluver

Fay Wray


----------



## JoAnn L.

William Bendix


----------



## Dawgluver

Bix Biederbeck


----------



## Selkie

Brendan Gleeson


----------



## Quostwed

George Clooney


----------



## JoAnn L.

Connie Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

Steven Spielberg


----------



## JoAnn L.

Skinny Ennis


----------



## ChefJune

Ennis Cosby


----------



## babetoo

celste holme


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hy Averbach


----------



## Selkie

Artie Shaw


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Bottoms


----------



## Selkie

Barbara Bain


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bernard Fox


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Sanford


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Walton


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Cronkite


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carl Yastrzemski


----------



## simonbaker

Yanie


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yolanda King


----------



## simonbaker

Kenny Rogers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rutherford B. Hayes


----------



## simonbaker

Henry Ford


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## Selkie

Marcel Marceau


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mickey Mantle


----------



## Selkie

Marcello Mastroianni


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Marie Osmond


----------



## lifesaver

Oscar The Grouch


----------



## lifesaver

Or >>>

Oliva Newton John


----------



## babetoo

john lennon


----------



## lifesaver

Lisa Presley


----------



## simonbaker

Pippy Longstocking


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lou Gehrig


----------



## simonbaker

Grace Kelly


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kathleen Harrison


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## JoAnn L.

Skitch Henderson


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Houdini


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hattie McDaniel


----------



## simonbaker

Maury Povich


----------



## JoAnn L.

Pat Cooper


----------



## simonbaker

Catherine Gates


----------



## Dawgluver

Gabrielle Giffords


----------



## Selkie

*Goose Gossage*


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gaylord Perry


----------



## ChefJune

Perry Como


----------



## snickerdoodle

Celine Dion


----------



## JoAnn L.

David Wells


----------



## ChefJune

William Warfield


----------



## JoAnn L.

Willie Mays


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## simonbaker

Mike Wallace


----------



## JoAnn L.

William Howard Taft


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Brokaw


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bruce Bennett


----------



## simonbaker

Bruce Willis


----------



## Selkie

Wilford Brimley


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Selkie

Manny Ramirez


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Prior


----------



## Dawgluver

Pebbles Flintstone


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Selkie

Oliver Stone


----------



## JoAnn L.

Scatman Crothers


----------



## Selkie

Carol Burnett


----------



## ChefJune

Buzz Aldrin


----------



## Selkie

Al Jolson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Jane Greer


----------



## Selkie

Greg Louganis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Les Brown


----------



## ChefJune

Bill Clinton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Chill Wills


----------



## babetoo

willie nelsen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nipsey Russell


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Geer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gene Krupa


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kathy Ireland


----------



## simonbaker

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Selkie

Bubba Smith


----------



## Dawgluver

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Selkie

Wes Chamberlain


----------



## JoAnn L.

Charles Bates


----------



## Dawgluver

Beanie and Cecil


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carmen Electra


----------



## Dawgluver

Elliott Ness


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nelson Riddle


----------



## Dawgluver

Ridley Scott


----------



## Selkie

Sally Kellerman


----------



## ChefJune

Kelly Ripa


----------



## Uncle Bob

Roy A Tucker


----------



## Selkie

Tyne Daly


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dwayne Hickman


----------



## ChefJune

Hilly Holbrook


----------



## babetoo

hal Holbrook


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hope Emerson


----------



## simonbaker

Emily Dickenson


----------



## Dawgluver

Dick Van Dyke


----------



## lifesaver

Danielle Steele


----------



## Selkie

Sam Waterston


----------



## JoAnn L.

William Conrad


----------



## ChefJune

Conrad Herwig


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

Hugh Johnson (The wine guy)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Joan Davis


----------



## ChefJune

David Cassidy


----------



## jusnikki

Chevy Chase


----------



## babetoo

charlie sheen


----------



## simonbaker

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

David Lee Roth


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Simmons


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Elliot


----------



## lifesaver

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## Selkie

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## ChefJune

Frances McDormand


----------



## JoAnn L.

Martin Balsem


----------



## ChefJune

Bailey Howell


----------



## JoAnn L.

Henry Morgan


----------



## simonbaker

Michelle Obama


----------



## Selkie

Oliver Reed


----------



## jusnikki

Ricky Martin


----------



## simonbaker

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## jusnikki

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## lifesaver

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Selkie

Gail Storm


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Stone


----------



## Selkie

Sam Jaffe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Julia Sweeney


----------



## Selkie

Sweeney Todd


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tammy Wynette


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## babetoo

simon cowl


----------



## Selkie

Camille Pissarro - A 19th century French Impressionist painter.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peter Donald


----------



## simonbaker

David Letterman


----------



## Selkie

Lon Chaney


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## Selkie

Carey Lowell


----------



## JoAnn L.

Leo Carrillo


----------



## Selkie

Carly Simon


----------



## ChefJune

Simon Estes


----------



## JoAnn L.

Eddie Bracken


----------



## Selkie

Bert Lars


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lola Albright


----------



## simonbaker

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Selkie

Jackie Kennedy


----------



## simonbaker

Kevin Costner


----------



## Selkie

Curt Schilling


----------



## ChefJune

Soupy Sales


----------



## Kosta

Sally Struthers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Skip Homeier


----------



## lavfiler

Hayden Rorke


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rufus Thomas


----------



## ChefJune

Thomas Edison


----------



## Uncle Bob

Eudora Welty


----------



## babetoo

wally cox


----------



## simonbaker

Chris Rock


----------



## Selkie

Rock Hudson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hedda Hopper


----------



## Uncle Bob

Haller Nutt


----------



## ChefJune

Nadia Nerina


----------



## simonbaker

Nick Cannon


----------



## Selkie

Carl Weathers


----------



## ChefJune

Willye White


----------



## Uncle Bob

[FONT=&quot]Walter "Smokey" Gordon [/FONT]


----------



## ChefJune

Gordon Parks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pig Foot Mary..... (Check her out)


----------



## Selkie

Megan Fox


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fred Allen


----------



## simonbaker

Amy Grant


----------



## Uncle Bob

[FONT=&quot]  Gerald McRaney
[/FONT]


----------



## JoAnn L.

Millard Fillmore


----------



## Uncle Bob

Faith Hill


----------



## JoAnn L.

Howard McNear


----------



## simonbaker

Maxwell Smart


----------



## babetoo

sally field


----------



## Selkie

Fulton Sheen


----------



## ChefJune

Sheena Easton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ezra Stone


----------



## ChefJune

Stone Phillips


----------



## lifesaver

Phil Donahue


----------



## ChefJune

Donatella Arpaia


----------



## JoAnn L.

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Uncle Bob

Howlin Wolf


----------



## simonbaker

William Tell


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tennessee Williams......


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## Somebunny

Sarah Silverman


----------



## Selkie

Sarah Vaughn


----------



## JoAnn L.

Victor Hugo


----------



## Selkie

Henry Kissinger


----------



## babetoo

kelly clarkson


----------



## Selkie

Carl Jung


----------



## simonbaker

Jay Trobec


----------



## Dawgluver

Trini Lopez


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## Dawgluver

Kenny Rogers


----------



## simonbaker

Kris Kringle


----------



## Dawgluver

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Selkie

Kate Hudson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Herschel Bernardi


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Selkie

Sharon Stone


----------



## ChefJune

Smokey Robinson


----------



## Selkie

Roger Clemens


----------



## ChefJune

Clement Clark Moore


----------



## jusnikki

ChefJune said:


> Clement Clark Moore


 
Michael Jordon


----------



## JoAnn L.

Joan Baez


----------



## ChefJune

Billy Drummond


----------



## jusnikki

Deidre Hall


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Harry Belafonte


----------



## ChefJune

Bela Bartok


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bobby Vinton


----------



## ChefJune

Vince Guaraldi


----------



## jusnikki

George Clooney


----------



## simonbaker

Casey Jones


----------



## babetoo

jennifer craine


----------



## Selkie

Cable Hogue


----------



## ChefJune

Henry Fonda


----------



## jusnikki

Fred Astaire


----------



## ChefJune

Anne Klein


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ken Barry


----------



## Selkie

Buck Owens


----------



## simonbaker

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rain Pryor


----------



## simonbaker

Priscilla Presley


----------



## JoAnn L.

Philip Stone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sam Kinison


----------



## babetoo

kenny rodgers


----------



## Selkie

Rod Steiger


----------



## Uncle Bob

Shelby Foote


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frank Langella


----------



## Selkie

Loni Andersen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Allen Sherman


----------



## ChefJune

Sherman Hemsley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hank Williams


----------



## Selkie

Walter Mondale


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Michael Moore


----------



## Selkie

Monty Python


----------



## JoAnn L.

Perry Lopez


----------



## ChefJune

Lynne Rossetto Kasper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kim Basinger


----------



## simonbaker

Barry Manilow


----------



## JoAnn L.

Max Schreck


----------



## babetoo

stephen baldwin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bill Murphy


----------



## Selkie

Marty Robbins


----------



## ChefJune

Robin Eubanks


----------



## JoAnn L.

Emma Watson


----------



## ChefJune

Ward Bond


----------



## jusnikki

Bobby Flay (love me some bobby flay)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fess Parker


----------



## simonbaker

Perry Mason


----------



## Uncle Bob

[FONT=&quot]

Mary Ann Mobley
[/FONT]


----------



## simonbaker

Mike Wallace


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Faulkner


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Flinstone


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fred Sanford


----------



## simonbaker

Sally Field


----------



## Uncle Bob

Faith Hill


----------



## simonbaker

Henry Winkler


----------



## Uncle Bob

Willie Morris


----------



## simonbaker

Mickey Mouse


----------



## babetoo

sam sheppard


----------



## Dawgluver

Shemp Howard


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hal Smith


----------



## Selkie

Soupy Sales


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Struthers


----------



## jusnikki

Steven Spielberg


----------



## JoAnn L.

Susan Hill


----------



## babetoo

hilary clinton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Carol Burnett


----------



## Dawgluver

Burl Ives


----------



## JoAnn L.

Iza Calzado


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Carl Reiner


----------



## Selkie

Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Melody Thomas Scott


----------



## babetoo

scott bayo


----------



## Selkie

Bernadette Peters


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Patty Duke


----------



## babetoo

duke ellington


----------



## simonbaker

Evon Gulagone


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gillian Jacobs


----------



## simonbaker

Joan Rivers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Richard Anderson


----------



## simonbaker

Alan Alda


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Alan Funt


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Olson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Selkie

Walter Koenig


----------



## ChefJune

Kay Kendall


----------



## Selkie

Kathy Bates


----------



## ChefJune

Bryant Gumbel


----------



## jusnikki

Gene Simmons


----------



## babetoo

steve mcqueen


----------



## jusnikki

Melissa Gilbert


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gary Owens


----------



## jusnikki

Omar Epps


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ellen Burstyn


----------



## jusnikki

Burt Reynolds


----------



## JoAnn L.

Roscol Karns


----------



## jusnikki

Kim Fields


----------



## simonbaker

Freddey Krueger


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kathy Ireland


----------



## Selkie

Irving Berlin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bill Dana


----------



## Selkie

Donna Fargo


----------



## ChefJune

Fannie Flagg


----------



## JoAnn L.

Florida Friebus


----------



## ChefJune

Freddie Hubbard


----------



## babetoo

helen hayes


----------



## jusnikki

Halle Berry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bob Newhart


----------



## simonbaker

Nick Cannon


----------



## jusnikki

Charlie Sheen


----------



## simonbaker

Sally Struthers


----------



## Selkie

Strother Martin


----------



## JoAnn L.

Max Schreck


----------



## Selkie

Sandra Dee


----------



## ChefJune

Dee Dee Bridgewater


----------



## jusnikki

Barry White


----------



## ChefJune

Willie Mays


----------



## mudbug

Man Ray


----------



## ChefJune

Ray Charles


----------



## jusnikki

Charles Barkley


----------



## mudbug

Brenda Starr


----------



## jusnikki

Sanaa Lathan


----------



## ChefJune

Lesley Stahl


----------



## jusnikki

Steve Allen


----------



## simonbaker

Andrew  Jackson


----------



## babetoo

justin timberlake


----------



## simonbaker

Thomas the train


----------



## Selkie

Tony Franciosa


----------



## ChefJune

(Miss) Frances Horwich


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hope Summers


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## simonbaker

Farrah Faucet


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frances Bavier


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Selkie

Maria Shriver


----------



## ChefJune

Shirley Booth


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bonnie Hunt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Harriet Carter
_American retailer that specializes in unique gifts and household products_


----------



## Selkie

Cyril Cusack


----------



## simonbaker

Chris Rock


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ronnie Shell


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## simonbaker

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Robin Williams


----------



## simonbaker

Willard Scott


----------



## Dawgluver

Sandy Duncan


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## Selkie

Sandy Duncan


----------



## JoAnn L.

Donald Trump


----------



## Selkie

Toshiro Mifuni (_Japanese Actor - Shogun, 1941, Midway, Hell in the Pacific, Red Sun, etc._)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mike Douglas


----------



## Selkie

Don Ameche


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andrew Johnson


----------



## babetoo

jane fonda


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Flip Wilson


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Warfield


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wynonna Judd


----------



## babetoo

james dean


----------



## Aunt Bea

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## barbieq

Roger Rabbit


----------



## Selkie

Rudyard Kippling


----------



## barbieq

Kathryn Hepburn


----------



## Selkie

Harold Ramos


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rip Taylor


----------



## ChefJune

Taylor Swift


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sonny Bono


----------



## barbieq

Bob Denver


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dwight Yoakam


----------



## ChefJune

Yvette Mimieux


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mike Myers


----------



## ChefJune

Michelle Obama


----------



## babetoo

oscar wilde


----------



## simonbaker

Willie Wonka


----------



## Vanilla Bean

William Tell


----------



## simonbaker

Telly Savalas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Susan Sarandon


----------



## babetoo

susan hayworth


----------



## JoAnn L.

Howard Morris


----------



## barbieq

Mick Jagger


----------



## Selkie

Jason Robart


----------



## ChefJune

Robert Culp


----------



## Selkie

Carlos Santana


----------



## jusnikki

Steve Harvey


----------



## ChefJune

Harvey Keitel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kim kardashian


----------



## Uncle Bob

Kristi Addis


----------



## simonbaker

Alan Alda


----------



## babetoo

Arthur treacher


----------



## simonbaker

Tammy Wynett


----------



## Selkie

Winona Judd


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jennifer Garner


----------



## ChefJune

Gertrude Berg


----------



## Uncle Bob

[FONT=&quot]Barbara Siggers Franklin........
[/FONT]


----------



## JoAnn L.

Franklin Pierce


----------



## ChefJune

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barry Gorden


----------



## jusnikki

George Clooney


----------



## ChefJune

Clyde McPhatter


----------



## jusnikki

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## simonbaker

Maxwell Smart


----------



## Selkie

Sandra Dee


----------



## ChefJune

Dee Sharp


----------



## barbieq

Soupy Sales


----------



## ChefJune

Sally Fields


----------



## Uncle Bob

Faith Hill


----------



## ChefJune

Heath Ledger


----------



## barbieq

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## babetoo

nancy regan


----------



## jusnikki

Regis Philbin


----------



## Uncle Bob

Patrick D. Smith


----------



## jusnikki

Shania Twain


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tilda Swinton


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sela Ward........


----------



## babetoo

willy nelson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Nick Hogan


----------



## simonbaker

Hansel & Gretal


----------



## JoAnn L.

Glenn Close


----------



## Uncle Bob

Craig Claiborne...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## simonbaker

Laurence Oliveea


----------



## Uncle Bob

Otis Rush........


----------



## chopper

Rush Limaugh


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## simonbaker

Kevin Costner


----------



## barbieq

Charles Bronson


----------



## JoAnn L.

Brian Dennehy


----------



## PattY1

JoAnn L. said:


> Brian Dennehy



Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Lewis Grizzard


----------



## jusnikki

Gabrielle Union


----------



## JoAnn L.

Uma Thurman


----------



## babetoo

tom sellack


----------



## Selkie

Sally Kellerman


----------



## ChefJune

Karl Malden


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mississippi Slim


----------



## babetoo

sam spade


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## barbieq

Michael Ironside


----------



## ChefJune

Ida Lupino


----------



## Uncle Bob

Leontyne Price


----------



## ChefJune

Uncle Bob said:


> Leontyne Price


 
my all-time favorite female singer!

Priscilla Presley


----------



## JoAnn L.

Patrick Swayze


----------



## ChefJune

Swoozie Kurtz


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chef June said:
			
		

> my all-time favorite female singer!



Yep, for a country girl from Mississippi, she sang a pretty good Aria...

Kristi Addis


----------



## JoAnn L.

Al Pacino


----------



## simonbaker

Perry Mason


----------



## JoAnn L.

Michael Bolton


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## JoAnn L.

John Daly


----------



## ChefJune

David O. Selznick


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Sandra Bullock*


----------



## jusnikki

B.B. King


----------



## simonbaker

Kathy Gifford


----------



## JoAnn L.

George C. Scott


----------



## simonbaker

Shelly Long


----------



## JoAnn L.

Leif Garrett


----------



## simonbaker

Gretta Garbo


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gerald McRaney


----------



## ChefJune

Maureen McGovern


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mia Sara


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## jusnikki

Felisha Rashad


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ralph Macchio


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mary Ann Mobley


----------



## JoAnn L.

Michael Douglas


----------



## simonbaker

Dennis the Menace


----------



## Selkie

Milton Bradley


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bronson Pinchot


----------



## Uncle Bob

Patrick Henry


----------



## lifesaver

Henry Winkler


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Faulkner


----------



## barbieq

Fred Flintstone


----------



## babetoo

frank sintra


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sean Penn


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Papa Charlie McCoy*


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mariah Carey


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Charley Pride..........*


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peter Sallis


----------



## lifesaver

Sally Fields


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frank Capra


----------



## ChefJune

Calista Flockhart


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frank Zappa


----------



## babetoo

zoe buckman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bart Starr


----------



## simonbaker

Shawn Penn


----------



## JoAnn L.

Piers Morgan


----------



## simonbaker

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mike Ditka


----------



## ChefJune

Dick Butkus


----------



## jusnikki

Ben Affleck


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy Rooney


----------



## jusnikki

Richard Simmons


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sonja Henie


----------



## jusnikki

Harry Belafonte


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Walters


----------



## jusnikki

Walt Disney


----------



## ChefJune

Dennis Rodman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Reggie White


----------



## babetoo

whitney houston


----------



## simonbaker

Hank Aaeron


----------



## JoAnn L.

Antonio Banderas


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## ChefJune

Solomon Burke


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bill Owen


----------



## jusnikki

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## ChefJune

Wendy Lyn


----------



## jusnikki

Lauren Bacall


----------



## JoAnn L.

Brian Wilde


----------



## MrsHutto

Wesley Snipes


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sam Shepard


----------



## jusnikki

Sally Field


----------



## JoAnn L.

Freddie Prinze


----------



## simonbaker

Patsy Klien


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kurt Warner


----------



## simonbaker

Warren Baitey


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## simonbaker

Willard Scott


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sean Bean


----------



## ChefJune

Beah Richards


----------



## jusnikki

Rob Lowe


----------



## ChefJune

Lloyd Bridges


----------



## JoAnn L.

Brad Paisley


----------



## jusnikki

Paula Deen


----------



## JoAnn L.

Diane Sawyer


----------



## simonbaker

Sydney Porter


----------



## babetoo

patsy cline


----------



## simonbaker

Chris Rock


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ruta Lee


----------



## ChefJune

Lee Remick


----------



## jusnikki

Rick James


----------



## ChefJune

James Carter


----------



## JoAnn L.

Carrie Underwood


----------



## ChefJune

Usher


----------



## babetoo

uma thurman


----------



## ChefJune

Thurston Briscoe, III


----------



## jusnikki

Beverly Johnson


----------



## simonbaker

Joan Rivers


----------



## JoAnn L.

Robert Gates


----------



## babetoo

gary moore


----------



## JoAnn L.

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## simonbaker

Milton Bradley


----------



## babetoo

brad pitt


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Paul Davis*


----------



## JoAnn L.

Daniel Craig


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Campbell Brown*


----------



## JoAnn L.

Britt Robertson


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Red Shoes*


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sean Connery


----------



## babetoo

carol lombard


----------



## JoAnn L.

Laura Linney


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## babetoo

king kong


----------



## simonbaker

Kevin Costner


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cheryl Prewitt


----------



## JoAnn L.

Placido Domingo


----------



## Uncle Bob

(Placido Domingo...Great voice JoAnn!!!!)
*
Dorothy Moore......*


----------



## ChefJune

Margaret Burroughs


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ben Savage


----------



## jusnikki

Diana Ross


----------



## ChefJune

Sandra Bullock


----------



## jusnikki

Bill Clinton


----------



## ChefJune

Clint Eastwood


----------



## jusnikki

Brandy Norwood


----------



## babetoo

norman bates


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## JoAnn L.

Mary Treen


----------



## simonbaker

Tammy Whynet


----------



## Uncle Bob

William Faulkner


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Olson


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Oliver North.....*


----------



## ChefJune

Nora Ephron


----------



## JoAnn L.

Eilfie Music


----------



## jusnikki

Michael Clark Duncan


----------



## ChefJune

Dan Davis


----------



## jusnikki

Debbie Thomas


----------



## ChefJune

Dan Davis


----------



## jusnikki

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## babetoo

farrah faucett


----------



## JoAnn L.

Freddy Fender


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Fern Kinney*


----------



## simonbaker

Keith Richards


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rachel Boston


----------



## ChefJune

Bob Feller


----------



## jusnikki

Fred Estair


----------



## ChefJune

jusnikki said:


> Fred Estair


 
Nikki, that would be Astaire!

Angela Bassett


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barbara Stuart


----------



## jusnikki

Ok thanks.. : )

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## ChefJune

Stan Musial


----------



## JoAnn L.

Martin Milner


----------



## ChefJune

Millard Fillmore


----------



## jusnikki

Faith Hill


----------



## JoAnn L.

Howard K. Smith


----------



## jusnikki

Shirley Murdock


----------



## JoAnn L.

Michael Feinstein


----------



## babetoo

freddy prinze


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peter Aykroyd


----------



## simonbaker

Alan Alda


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andrew Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

Jackson Browne


----------



## JoAnn L.

Betty Lynn


----------



## ChefJune

Lynne Fontanne


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## simonbaker

Farah Faucett


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fred Waring


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## JoAnn L.

Seth Rogen


----------



## simonbaker

Rickey Lake


----------



## Selkie

Larry Hagman


----------



## simonbaker

Henry Ford


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fred Rogers


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Dreyfus


----------



## babetoo

dolly parton


----------



## JoAnn L.

Patrick Wilson


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Cronkite


----------



## babetoo

carol oconner


----------



## simonbaker

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## JoAnn L.

Roger Mudd


----------



## lifesaver

Michael J. Fox


----------



## Selkie

Ferdinand Marcos


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marshall Thompson


----------



## babetoo

tom crews


----------



## JoAnn L.

Colin Hanks


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sally Forrest


----------



## jusnikki

Forest Whitaker


----------



## JoAnn L.

Walter Payton


----------



## jusnikki

Phil Collins


----------



## babetoo

carl molden


----------



## jusnikki

Missy Elliot


----------



## simonbaker

Eboneezer Scrooge


----------



## JoAnn L.

Stuart Erwin


----------



## simonbaker

Emily Dickenson


----------



## Selkie

Donny Osmond


----------



## JoAnn L.

Omar Epps


----------



## simonbaker

Emily Dickenson


----------



## ChefJune

Dick Bavetta


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ben Cooper


----------



## ChefJune

Clifton Davis


----------



## babetoo

dolly parton


----------



## ChefJune

Patsy Cline


----------



## simonbaker

Curt Russel


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ralph Taeger


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Hanks


----------



## ChefJune

Hank Aaron


----------



## JoAnn L.

Arthur Franz


----------



## ChefJune

Frederick Douglass


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dayton Allen


----------



## jusnikki

Andy Griffith


----------



## babetoo

gary moore


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marc Lawrence


----------



## simonbaker

Laurie Line


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lori Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Nelson Mandela


----------



## babetoo

mary tyler moore


----------



## ChefJune

Moose Skowron


----------



## jusnikki

Shirley Ceasar


----------



## simonbaker

Candace Bergman


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bob Cummings


----------



## simonbaker

Crystal Gayle


----------



## ChefJune

Gale Storm


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sid Melton


----------



## ChefJune

Melton Mustafa


----------



## babetoo

murray povich


----------



## simonbaker

Polly Pocket


----------



## JoAnn L.

Peggy King


----------



## simonbaker

Kirstie Alley


----------



## babetoo

allen funt


----------



## JoAnn L.

Frank Banks


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## JoAnn L.

Stan Getz


----------



## simonbaker

Groucho Marx


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marcie McGuire


----------



## simonbaker

Maxwell Smart


----------



## babetoo

sam spade


----------



## simonbaker

Shelly Long


----------



## JoAnn L.

Levi Johnston


----------



## ChefJune

JoAnn L. said:


> Levi Johnston


 
 kinda sad that someone gets famous for making a teen-aged girl pregnant.... Just sayin'...

John Stamos


----------



## babetoo

steve mcqueen


----------



## simonbaker

Mike Wallace


----------



## ChefJune

Wallace Beery


----------



## simonbaker

Barry Manilow


----------



## ChefJune

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## simonbaker

Patsy Klein


----------



## babetoo

deven kline


----------



## simonbaker

Kevin Costner


----------



## ChefJune

Clarissa Hyman


----------



## babetoo

harry belfonte


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Barry Gibb


----------



## simonbaker

Gretta Garbo


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Goldy Hawn


----------



## babetoo

harold lloyd


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## simonbaker

Nick Cannon


----------



## babetoo

connie frances


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Sanford


----------



## ChefJune

Steveland Morris (aka Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Marvin Gaye


----------



## babetoo

garth brooks


----------



## jusnikki

Betty White


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## ChefJune

Sam Jones


----------



## babetoo

johnny carson


----------



## simonbaker

Casey Jones


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jill Haworth


----------



## ChefJune

Heywood Hale Broun


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Buck Owens


----------



## ChefJune

Owen Wister


----------



## simonbaker

Willie Wonka


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wendy Williams


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Howard Stern


----------



## jcsites

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## jusnikki

Chevy Chase


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jcsites said:


> Charlie Chaplin


You were supposed to name a celebrity starting with the first letter of the last name from the previous post.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jusnikki said:


> Chevy Chase


Cheryl Ladd


----------



## simonbaker

Larry King


----------



## babetoo

kelly Osborne


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Oliver North


----------



## simonbaker

Neil Diamond


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dick Cavett


----------



## babetoo

charlie sheen


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Suze Orman


----------



## babetoo

oscar the grouch


----------



## simonbaker

Gary Coleman


----------



## Somebunny

Clyde Kadiddlehopper


----------



## babetoo

kate hepburn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Henry Morgan
_actor_


----------



## MountainMath

Pink Floyd.... Burp........ feel much better


----------



## Vanilla Bean

MountainMath said:


> Pink Floyd.... Burp........ feel much better


 You were supposed to name a celebrity starting with the first letter of the last name from the previous post.


----------



## ChefJune

Morgan Freeman


----------



## jusnikki

Freddie Jackson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Joe Perry
_rocker_


----------



## babetoo

perry como  am i old or what? lol


----------



## ChefJune

Claire Robinson


----------



## jusnikki

Robert De Niro


----------



## ChefJune

Debbie Allen


----------



## jusnikki

Angela Bassett


----------



## ChefJune

Ben Webster


----------



## jusnikki

Will Smith


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Scott Hamilton


----------



## simonbaker

Hank Aeron


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Andrew Webber
_composer_


----------



## ChefJune

Weeb Eubanks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ester Rolle
_actress_


----------



## jusnikki

Rick James


----------



## simonbaker

Jack Nickolsan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Nelly Furtado Frittata


----------



## simonbaker

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Angie Dickinson


----------



## my2girls

Dave Brubeck 
Musician/Composer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bonnie White


----------



## chocotuile

Whitney Houston


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hilary Clinton


----------



## simonbaker

Calvin Klein


----------



## my2girls

Kit Carson
Trapper/Scout/Explorer


----------



## simonbaker

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Uncle Sam

_I couldn't think of another one with a U_


----------



## ChefJune

Samantha Eggar


----------



## jusnikki

Eva Longoria


----------



## my2girls

Louis Armstrong


----------



## ChefJune

Armistead Maupin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mel Blanc


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Will Smith


----------



## simonbaker

Sydney Potier


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Phil Donahue


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Suzanne Somers


----------



## jusnikki

Sanaa Lathan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Larry Stewart
_country music singer_


----------



## babetoo

sally fields


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Freddie Prinze


----------



## simonbaker

Pipee Longstocking


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## simonbaker

Vince Gill


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Gregg Allman


----------



## simonbaker

Ashley Tizdale


----------



## babetoo

tim hutton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Heidi Klum


----------



## simonbaker

Kirstie Alley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Abe Vigoda


----------



## simonbaker

Vincent Price


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pat Sajak


----------



## simonbaker

Shelly Long


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Liv Tyler


----------



## simonbaker

Ttacey Chatman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cybill Shepherd


----------



## babetoo

sherry lewis


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lance Armstrong


----------



## ChefJune

Amelia Earhart


----------



## simonbaker

Evan Drake


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Donna Reed


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Dreyfus


----------



## babetoo

donna mills


----------



## ChefJune

Miller Barber


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Betty Grable


----------



## jusnikki

Gene Wilder


----------



## simonbaker

Willy Wonka


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Willard Scott


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Matt Damon


----------



## simonbaker

Dennis Miller


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mary Hart


----------



## babetoo

hank fonda


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Flinstone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Frank Zappa


----------



## simonbaker

ZZ Top


----------



## ChefJune

Teresa Brewer


----------



## jusnikki

Bette Midler


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Marty Feldman


----------



## ChefJune

Frank Wess


----------



## babetoo

william holden


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Holly Hunter


----------



## ChefJune

Hume Cronyn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Carol Burnett


----------



## ChefJune

Burgess Meredith


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Matt Dillon


----------



## simonbaker

Dick Cavett


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chris Rock


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Dreyfus


----------



## babetoo

danny thomas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Teri Hatcher


----------



## simonbaker

Harvey Dunn


----------



## hamm4

Doris Day


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dean Martin


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## hamm4

Michael Jackson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jamie Farr


----------



## hamm4

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Simon Cowell


----------



## simonbaker

Carol Burnett


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## simonbaker

Curt Douglas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dinah Shore


----------



## simonbaker

Sandy Duncan


----------



## babetoo

don adams


----------



## simonbaker

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Richard Marx


----------



## simonbaker

Mister Magoo


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mr. Ed


----------



## babetoo

mr roberts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ric Ocasek


----------



## simonbaker

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Robert Irvine


----------



## hamm4

Ina Garten


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Gina Davis


----------



## hamm4

Donald Sutherland


----------



## Vanilla Bean

George Strait


----------



## hamm4

Sally Field


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_I messed up ... sorry, about that.  I was preparing dinner at the time._

Francis Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## ChefJune

Flip Wilson


----------



## Siegal

Wanda Sykes


----------



## ChefJune

Sylvester Stewart (aka Sly Stone)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sally Ride


----------



## babetoo

richard gere


----------



## ChefJune

Gertrude Ederle


----------



## jusnikki

Eddie Murphy


----------



## simonbaker

Martin Luther King


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## hamm4

Kim Fields


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Fernando Ortega


----------



## ChefJune

Oliver Stone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Spike Lee


----------



## babetoo

lana turner


----------



## hamm4

Tina Turner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Tyra Banks


----------



## ChefJune

Betty Carter


----------



## babetoo

charlie sheen


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Madeline Kahn


----------



## simonbaker

Keith Richards


----------



## hamm4

To easy lololol
Rick Perry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Phil Collins


----------



## hamm4

Carol Channing


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Carl Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

Lewis Nash


----------



## babetoo

nancy grace


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## hamm4

Halle Berry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Benny Goodman


----------



## hamm4

Gary Coleman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Christopher Reeve


----------



## hamm4

Robert Redford


----------



## babetoo

richard burton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bea Arthur


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Arthur Askey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ann B Davis


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## hamm4

Saundra Day


----------



## simonbaker

Deirdre Hall


----------



## hamm4

Halle Berry


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## hamm4

Sonny Bono


----------



## simonbaker

Bette Midler


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## simonbaker

Mary Ellen Walton


----------



## ChefJune

Walter Brennan


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## simonbaker

Joe Dimaggio


----------



## hamm4

Dick Van Dyke


----------



## simonbaker

Desi Arnez


----------



## hamm4

Alan Alda


----------



## ChefJune

Alice Feiring


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

Greta Waitz


----------



## Vanilla Bean

to simon:
Simon Gruber

to ChefJune:
William Frawley


----------



## simonbaker

Gary Coleman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Craig James


----------



## hamm4

Jimmy Dean


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Donna Mills


----------



## ChefJune

Vanilla Bean said:


> to simon:
> Simon Gruber
> 
> to ChefJune:
> William Frawley


 
It's only appropriate to put one name... starting with the first letter of the last name in the post DIRECTLY AHEAD of yours.

Trying to complicate things?


----------



## ChefJune

Milton Berle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

ChefJune said:


> It's only appropriate to put one name... starting with the first letter of the last name in the post DIRECTLY AHEAD of yours.
> 
> Trying to complicate things?


I couldn't understand why you had Greta Waitz after simon posted Frank Sinatra.  That is why I responded to you both.  Sorry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ben Stiller


----------



## mudbug

Snooki Polizzi


----------



## jusnikki

Petey Pablo


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Peter Jennings


----------



## babetoo

jane fonda


----------



## hamm4

Fred Mac Murray


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Meredith Baxter Birney


----------



## simonbaker

Barry Manilow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Michael Kors
_designer_


----------



## hamm4

Kenny Rodgers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ray Charles


----------



## ChefJune

Charles Nelson Reilly


----------



## hamm4

Regis Philbin


----------



## babetoo

peter fonda


----------



## simonbaker

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Alice Cooper


----------



## hamm4

Clint Eastwood


----------



## babetoo

ellen barkin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Barbi Benton


----------



## simonbaker

Barbara Walters


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wilford Brimley


----------



## hamm4

Bob Barker


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Boz Scaggs


----------



## simonbaker

Selena Gomez


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Grace Kelly


----------



## simonbaker

Keith Richards


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Rona Barrett


----------



## hamm4

Barbara Waters


----------



## babetoo

walter brennan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ben Casey


----------



## ChefJune

Caroline Rhea


----------



## babetoo

rita hayworth


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Henry Fonda


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Flinstone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Fannie Flagg


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Barone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bob Eubanks


----------



## babetoo

Eric Estrada


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hamm4

French Chef


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Carol Occonor


----------



## simonbaker

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Robert Reed


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Gere


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Geraldine Ferraro


----------



## babetoo

frank Sinatra


----------



## simonbaker

Sarah Pailin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Paula Abdul


----------



## simonbaker

Angela Kennekee


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kelley Armstrong
_author_


----------



## babetoo

anne bancroft


----------



## simonbaker

Benny Hill


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hugh Beaumont


----------



## simonbaker

Barry Manilow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mary Kay


----------



## hamm4

Kim Fields


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Fred Couples
golfer


----------



## babetoo

carol o'conner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Olga Fonda
_Russian actress that moved to the states_


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Olson


----------



## hamm4

Olive Oyle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Orson Welles


----------



## simonbaker

Willie Wonka


----------



## ChefJune

Willie Davis


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Don Cornelius


----------



## babetoo

cary grant


----------



## Vanilla Bean

George McClellan
_general in the Civil War_


----------



## simonbaker

Mary tyler moore


----------



## ChefJune

Milton Berle


----------



## babetoo

betty white


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chuck Norris


----------



## ChefJune

Nora Pouillon


----------



## babetoo

paula dean


----------



## ChefJune

Dean Rusk


----------



## jusnikki

Ruby Dee


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dustin Keller
_football player_


----------



## ChefJune

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## babetoo

harry truman


----------



## hamm4

Tracey Ullman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## hamm4

Gary Coleman


----------



## simonbaker

Carey Grant


----------



## hamm4

Gary Bussey


----------



## babetoo

bill holden


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Harpo Marx


----------



## jusnikki

Michael Jordon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jenny Craig


----------



## jusnikki

Candi Staton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Scott Hamilton


----------



## jusnikki

hugh Grant


----------



## babetoo

garry moore


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Michael Bolton


----------



## simonbaker

Barbara Streisand


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## simonbaker

Will Smith


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Star Jones


----------



## ChefJune

Joan Baez


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bill Daly
_actor_


----------



## jusnikki

David Banner


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Joshua Morrow


----------



## simonbaker

Mortisha Adams


----------



## ChefJune

Antonio Banderas


----------



## jusnikki

Barry White


----------



## babetoo

willie nelson


----------



## simonbaker

Nick Cannon


----------



## ChefJune

Cate Winslett


----------



## hamm4

Woody Allen


----------



## babetoo

allen funt


----------



## ChefJune

Fred (Mr.) Rogers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Reba McEntire


----------



## simonbaker

Merv. Griffin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Greg Kihn


----------



## ChefJune

Kim Cattrall


----------



## simonbaker

Carl Marx


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Melody Thomas Scott


----------



## simonbaker

Shelly Long


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Laura Bush


----------



## ChefJune

Benazir Bhutto


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Babe Ruth


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Gere


----------



## babetoo

gary collins


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Carmen Souza


----------



## babetoo

sally fields.


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Flinstone


----------



## ChefJune

Frida Kahlo


----------



## lady celestial

Kirk Douglas


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## babetoo

simon cowel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cheryl Burke


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jim Nabors


----------



## simonbaker

Nick Cannon


----------



## babetoo

carole king


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kip Winger


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Reed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Randy Travis


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Hanks


----------



## babetoo

henry fonda


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Frank Fontaine


----------



## She Eats Cheese

Frank Marino


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mac Davis


----------



## culinary.fairy

Donna Hay


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Henry Ford


----------



## simonbaker

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## simonbaker

Horrace Mann


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mark Murphy
_chef_


----------



## simonbaker

Megan Gomez


----------



## babetoo

gary cooper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cynthia Nixon


----------



## ChefJune

Norman Granz


----------



## Vanilla Bean

George Orwell


----------



## ChefJune

Orbert Davis


----------



## simonbaker

Dean Reynolds


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Rick Moranis


----------



## simonbaker

Maury Povich


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Patty Duke


----------



## ChefJune

Duke Jordan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## jusnikki

Mary Wells


----------



## ChefJune

Willie Naulls


----------



## babetoo

nancy grace


----------



## Vanilla Bean

George Soros
_Hungarian-American business magnate, investor, philosopher , and philanthropist_


----------



## simonbaker

Shelly Long


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Leo Buscaglia


----------



## ChefJune

Blythe Danner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Duke Ellington


----------



## simonbaker

Ellie May


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mickey Rourke


----------



## simonbaker

Rickey Lake


----------



## ChefJune

Lurleen Tuttle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ty Pennington


----------



## babetoo

paul revere


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Dreyfus


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Don Rickles


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Prior


----------



## babetoo

peggy fleming


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Felicia Romero
_bodybuilder_


----------



## simonbaker

Rickey Lake


----------



## babetoo

larry king


----------



## simonbaker

Kirstie Alley


----------



## ChefJune

Allegra Kent


----------



## babetoo

Katharine Hepburn


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Stanley Kubrick


----------



## babetoo

kathy bates


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bill Gates


----------



## babetoo

garry moore


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mandy Moore


----------



## simonbaker

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Masaharu Morimoto


----------



## ChefJune

Michael Douglas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Daniel Goddard
_soap opera actor_


----------



## simonbaker

Gary Coleman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Christine Taylor


----------



## babetoo

taylor florence


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Felipe Calderón 
_president of mexico_


----------



## simonbaker

Chris Rock


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ruby Johnson
_american singer_


----------



## babetoo

jack benny


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sig Hansen
_from Deadliest Catch_


----------



## ChefJune

Helen Humes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hank Aaron


----------



## simonbaker

Angela lopez


----------



## babetoo

larry storch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sara Moulton


----------



## babetoo

mary martin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Maury Povich


----------



## babetoo

patty page


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pam Dawber


----------



## simonbaker

Diane Sawyer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sid Caesar


----------



## ChefJune

Cesare Casella


----------



## babetoo

cathy bates


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bob Barker


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara Jordan


----------



## simonbaker

Jackson Browne


----------



## babetoo

billy joel


----------



## simonbaker

John Doe


----------



## babetoo

david niven


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## simonbaker

Patty Duke


----------



## babetoo

donna mills


----------



## ChefJune

Milli Vanilli


----------



## jusnikki

Vincent Price


----------



## babetoo

patrica neal


----------



## simonbaker

Nick Cannon


----------



## ChefJune

Carl Lewis


----------



## simonbaker

Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Olivia Newton John


----------



## ChefJune

Nancy Wilson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Walt Whitman
_poet_


----------



## simonbaker

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chuck Connors


----------



## ChefJune

Connie Kaye


----------



## babetoo

kay ballard


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Billie Jean King


----------



## simonbaker

Kirstie Alley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Amy Grant


----------



## babetoo

gary cooper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cheryl Tiegs


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Hanks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Howie Mandel


----------



## simonbaker

Mickey Rooney


----------



## babetoo

ralph nadar


----------



## simonbaker

Nick Cannon


----------



## babetoo

carol channing


----------



## simonbaker

Carol O'conner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Otis Redding


----------



## simonbaker

Rickey Lake


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lou Dobbs


----------



## simonbaker

Drew Carey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Carole King


----------



## simonbaker

Kris Kringle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Katie Couric


----------



## simonbaker

Casey Jones


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## simonbaker

Hank Aeron


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Alec Baldwin


----------



## simonbaker

Barry Manilow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mario Andretti


----------



## simonbaker

Andy Rooney


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Richard Nixon


----------



## simonbaker

Nancy Reagen


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Robert Frost
_poet_


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## babetoo

shelley burman


----------



## simonbaker

Barney Miller


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## simonbaker

Tom Hanks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Howard Ashman


----------



## simonbaker

Albert Einestein


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ed Begley
_actor_


----------



## simonbaker

Bob the Builder


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Billie Jean King


----------



## simonbaker

Kevin Costner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Crystal Gayle


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

George Burns


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bert Convy


----------



## jusnikki

Cameron Diaz


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

Dick Van Dyke


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Don Knotts


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

Katie Holmes


----------



## simonbaker

Hailey Perry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

Denzel Washington


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Walt Disney


----------



## CHAMPDAPHDAD

Demi Moore


----------



## simonbaker

Monty Python


----------



## babetoo

patrica neal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Nathanial Hawthorne


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Smith


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sammy Sosa


----------



## simonbaker

Shelly Long


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lynn Redgrave


----------



## simonbaker

Richard Prior


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Peter Sellers


----------



## simonbaker

Sally Fields


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Fred Astaire


----------



## simonbaker

Amy Grant


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Grant Goodeve


----------



## simonbaker

George Carlin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Charles Osgood


----------



## simonbaker

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Walt Simonson
_American comic book writer and artist_


----------



## simonbaker

Selena Gomez


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Genie Francis


----------



## simonbaker

Franklin Rosevelt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Redd Foxx


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Sanford


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Shelly Duvall


----------



## simonbaker

Dennis the Menace


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## simonbaker

Michelle Obama


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Odette Yustman
_actress_


----------



## simonbaker

Yoko Ono


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Opal Whiteley
_writer_


----------



## simonbaker

Whitney Houston   (R.I.P)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Henry Fonda


----------



## simonbaker

Fred Flinstone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Freddy Fender


----------



## simonbaker

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Stephanie Powers


----------



## simonbaker

Peppermint Patty


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Peter Samuelson
_producer "Revenge of the Nerds"_


----------



## simonbaker

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Danielle Steel


----------



## simonbaker

Shelly Long


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lionel Barrymore


----------



## simonbaker

Barnaby Jones


----------



## babetoo

jack benny


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bruce Boxleitner


----------



## simonbaker

Brenda Song


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sharon Stone


----------



## simonbaker

Sam Malone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Matt Damon


----------



## simonbaker

Dillan Sprouse


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sandra Day O'Connor


----------



## Vanilla Bean




----------



## simonbaker

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ricky Martin


----------



## simonbaker

Meredith Baxter Brown


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bill Paxton


----------



## simonbaker

Perry Mason


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Margo Hemingway


----------

